# ,  / >    -  !

## EU1ME

.
   Pic-a-Star+CDG2000   .  ,    . ,             ,    "".
  -    CW  SSB,  .
     .      -    8,86  ().  ,      ( .   ),   -     .            8,86.
      .   ,              .        .

     8,86  -     ,      , ,  Ham Tools     .       .            .      ,       .         ,            6-8   0-30,       . 
  (      )     .     .     5-15 .  ,  .

,  8,86             .        6,144   6  .       , ,   .     CPM http://cpmcn.com/ .     ""    Geyer,      ,       ,  .
     (   ),       .   ,           -  .

        :
http://www.cqham.ru/gpd.htm
http://www.cqham.ru/lcfd.htm
   K8ZOA  Q2007 (  ).

        ,       .           .

          .      ,         .    -        3-4              .         -6  -30.             49,     37,6.
       ,            .      - "  ,   5  ".

    -  .      .  (UA1OJ SK) 
http://www.qrz.ru/shareware/detail/483

      ,      ,    .
      ,  3100  2700 .    SSB     3100,     3000           .

       ,       900    50   .        RFsimm  Mmana.

       RFsimm.       .   -       .     37,6     0,04.    __      .           .

       -   .   ,    5       (  ).     ,      ,     .                 .

** ,    ,  ,     2-3%.       FCL      1 .     .   -    ,   ** .    .

    .   -6 -60    1,8       .    1,3.    +- 0,2.

  20,12,2009
        VNA   MyVNA!!!   http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=396073#396073

----------

osman, tomcat

----------

*Alex007*
  .       6,144         .   30      2-3    300-   .
   ,    ,       :       6-       .
   4-    .
    , ..     3   .
:     6,144 -    :Very Happy:

----------

ra9few

----------


## vadim_d

> .  (UA1OJ SK)


,    ,   UA1OJ    .           ""   ,         ,           ,    -    .

----------


## UR5ZQV

RFSim,          (  S- ). ,    ,        CW      (.   )        .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

.    -   QST,  (  ,  ) -  4- .       .

----------


## ua3aoh

!
      -           (    ).      .

----------


## Serg007

-

----------

wolf1605, 22

----------


## UA9AU

-     .      100.      30 !  ,      
     ,  .   !  ,    
-,   ,    ! 73!

----------


## r062006

Rd  Cd  ?

----------


## RN6LKU

,  ,      ,           .  !

----------


## ux2ix

,          ua3xby,        ?

----------


## Vic_599

. G3JIR (. "QST" 11/1980 .).
         .        "".  -       .  - ( 8.5   -77),   (470  1)    ( UA1FA).   .    77.  15  8.7   / ).  4- ,  8  . 
    100  (    -  ).  4-     2.7  1 , 8-  3 .  50     .     .      500 .        606   .        .
73,

----------

_

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

,             .
          ,     .
              (, 300 ),      
   .
 /      10_20    10_20%, 
    .         ,          .  /            .     .
 "  -  !" - ,     -   ,   .
        , .
-----------
P.S.
          1_2.
  10,     ...

----------


## UR3IQO

... 

        (     -       ),    -    .           QST...

P.S.    ,   -         :Crazy:   -     ???     (    ).    4   5  Ro=3   0.5     (   2800,        "  "   " RF3FY"),  -  ...    ,       Jauch     ,    (  1.0 )...

----------


## EU1ME

> Alex007
> 
>   ""    Geyer,      ,       ,  .
> 
> 
>   9215  -3     ,    (1,48   1,5  6/60)    (1,75  1,8 )      9215...73!


 ,  -     PT-80000000000000 -    "".




> ... 
> 
> P.S.    ,   -          -     ???     (    ).    4   5  Ro=3   0.5


    ?    ,       3...      ...      ,       300 ,  3.




> ,        
>      .
> .....
>         , .


 ,   , . ,      - AD603

----------


## EU1ME

> 5    (!)      ( ,    ..)...


          6,144   130000...     9       .           6,144,   .         PA3AKE.
http://www.xs4all.nl/~martein/pa3ake...oofer_ssb.html
      - QT   132000  10  ...    .

----------


## buka-75

.       4     ?

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

UA2FP



> 


         ,        ()      .
         (  ,      .   .),          .
-------
AlexZander
 !
          ,  . 
   ,    .  :Smile:  
,     .

----------

EW8RX

----------


## ux2ix

> , ...


        ,  (    ),    ,           ,   ,          .
 ,.

----------


## ra6fnr

[quote="ux2ix"]


> , ...


   4    :Very Happy:

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

03, 04, 05, 06     50    .
             .
   04,     R.  6_10,     10_15 .
 50   ,      ,     .. ,     .
          - 1, 2  ....

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

UA4HBO
   ?
   .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

-     -  -  -       ( -,   -),     .  - . :?
  ...

----------


## Anvar

*Alex007*
   ?      ?  2   .      .    ,      .        .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 50


   ...  :Smile: 
     4  , -.

----------


## UR3IQO

> sov1178
> 
>   20-40     ...
> 
> 
>  -     ?  ?   ...


DSP  -    ,    ,   -    ?

  - ,  ,      50   -  -   http://neon.skydan.in.ua/RF.php    (   )...

----------


## ats52

> Anvar
> 
>     ?
> 
> 
>      .


         ,         "" , .   .
  .    "" ,       (     ,   ),    "" (     )  .
         ,     .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 


,   - ,      ...

----------


## EU1ME

*Anvar*
 ,   ,       ,    .   ""    ,     .

----------

belpochta

----------


## EU1ME

> "      ".


   .

----------


## RU4UU

> ?  1-65


         .     .      .    .

----------


## artemx

,  ,5.45 ,5.30,5.35,5.5  0 ..

----------


## artemx

TO ammatore

     ,   8700-9100  ,        !,  1-65, 4-18,  !:               !
 -    ?

----------


## artemx

!

----------


## artemx

!

   !
  2002\12   ,  -   !

----------


## RU4UU

.     ,       .          .     .    ,     .

----------

,    ...
 ? ( 4-  ).

----------


## Valery Gusarov

?

----------


## artemx

TO ammatore

16  ,R2  8804-8785 !
  16  8650-9140   !   !

----------


## artemx

TO ammatore

    -          1-2,R6    !
      ?    !

----------


## artemx

TO ammatore 

  !      , ,,  ,,       !
       ,     !

----------


## artemx

,!

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

**
  -.   ?    -()  -()      . 

http://www.cqham.ru/xtal.htm

,   , 55 = 5,8055 , 61=5,833, 295=6,25. 376=6,625  ..  ,  1=145=5,555 

 -  .         ,        (  UW3DI,  25 = 5.000, 529=8.000  .. ).

----------


## RU4UU

.    ...

----------


## DV

*RV3AM*
  .  - ,  ,   ,        . (NWT -50,  50 ).   2 , ..    ,        . ,  , ,     .
  DV

----------


## MA

, ,          ,  ,     :  9,6, 15,36, 36 - 1      ,    ,     -  ;  43,2 - 4 , ,  ,  .

----------


## MA

(2-)     ?
: 43,2.

----------


## pedro casanova

!

----------


## EU7X

> ?


...-   ...  ,      -30  -40  ,    ...
  -,  NWT,   !

----------


## pedro casanova

.

----------


## R0SBD

pedro casanova,       () -1  -2       ?

----------


## R0SBD

.     8      9000 .      3 .     . 9000-9003   8997-9000    ?

----------


## Serg007

> .     8      9000 .      3 .     . 9000-9003   8997-9000    ?


            .  ,             :Very Happy:     -    (   )     9.     ,      ,         ,              -                .

----------


## R0SBD

,   .     - 8867,238 .   ,       .     (, )  ,  - 8865,764 . ..     1,474 ,       .     ,   ,      , ..     ,  8867,238 .        .    ,  .   .   .      .              ,        .      ...

----------


## vadim_d

> ,       ,       -    -


,   ,      ,     ,        .    -   ,      ,          .       .

----------


## R0SBD

,         .        -  ,     . .  .          ,       .      ,    .  ,   ...

----------

> .              ,        .      ...


    ,  .     .    ( ).      .       (.    "  ", 1984  . 20.).    (         ).   ,           ,       (   ...).     ,    ..
  ,       ,    ,     ,       .  ,              .       ( ).  .   30 ,       50 -70    2 ,     .   3 ,     . ,     . 
   ,             :Very Happy:  .
!

----------

> 24-410   8825-8827,4 .    ,  ,     ,   ,       ,     ,    ...


     ,   2-410? ,    ,   . ,     ?  :Sad:

----------

> .    ?   ,   8865  24  8825  ,         .     .    8865             . 24-410          ,       .  ,  .   ,      .   ,  .   ,         .                 .       - ,       ?  -   Serg007  Vadim.       ,        .           ,       .    ,  ,   ...


    .     ,    .       ,     .     ,    ,   ,       ,      ,    . Serg007  Vadim   ,   . 
    .     ,     , ,   .    .

----------

osman,

----------


## RA4FIX

> ?


   ,  - !     ,    .  , .      . ,     4-.    ,  -    :Very Happy:  
  .    ,   ,     .

----------


## EU1ME

430 .       N2PK,    .     ,   CDG2000, PA3AKE,  200.  430     "" /   - 200 ,   .    - Lm = 50, Co = 2.4, Rm = 5 , Fs = 8447,1 ,  500-600,  +- 10.     LCFD6300.exe
  (  ,   )  .         (LC-) 0,77,      - 0,67.    200    50   LC-,    ETC1-1    0,6     , ..   "",      . ..      ,   0,6     .
  - N2PK-   !!!

----------


## DL1BA

> ,      ...


   ?      , 
   , ,  http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=8976&start=240

----------


## EU1ME

*RV3AM*
  VNA4WIN  MyVNA
    50-74 , 50    100  1206,     .
  ,   -  ,    .     - , -   ,        ,    9851    .        1000%,    .

----------


## RV3AM

> *RV3AM*
> 
>     50-74 , 50    100  1206,     .


 ,        .
    ,     
      .


        .
 ,-   .

   .        HP
             , 
         .
       10   .
         ,
      .     40     
   .   .
      .
     .
       NWT.

    .
      .

----------


## RV3AM

> *RV3AM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				      HP 
>            ,         .
> 			
> ...


HP 8753D
       .
   .  :!:  
         .
 -  HP    5-    +
        ,    
  c  .

----------


## EU1ME

,   - !        .

----------


## EU1ME

...
  ,   3       .    Main-Bridge-Power

----------


## RV3AM

> RV3AM
> 
> HP 8753D
>        .
>    . 
> 
> 
>      -
> http://www.ko4bb.com/cgi-bin/manuals...twork_Analyzer


 !

1.HP-8753A  HP-8753D  .
2.       HP-8753D.
    !

----------


## RV3AM

!
  ! ..
 .


    ......,  -...     
      .   .
         .
NWT        
               .
       .

----------


## RV3AM

!
 .




> ,


.

----------

1050   .     . .

----------


## EU1ME

.   .

----------


## EU1ME

,  -1,       ( ).  8447,  500-600.   .     ,   .  http://www.meteor.su
    21   300.
    3-  -  CW          ...  143 . 2.8.25
  ,    35 .
 -  ,       15.
   8      2400,    200.       ,    0,25,          .  .  8            . ,     (3+2+3)   .             .     :Smile: 
  2    (     . )     .
     SSB    CW

----------


## EU1ME

,   ,       .   ,   ,         .    ,  ,       .

----------


## Anvar

> ,   .


  ,  ,    4   .      ,  .

----------


## konstantin us5itp

> -


 4-     ,      :

----------

> 4-     ,      :


     .

----------


## EU1ME

,              10.       1,3...        .
    6    1,5      .
    UA1OJ  .     45        .

----------


## konstantin us5itp

- 154.      .

----------


## EU1ME

> 1996-11 27.


 
http://www.noding.com/la8ak/12345/n23.htm

----------

*konstantin us5itp*    .     ?     ?

----------


## EU1ME

> *konstantin us5itp*    .     ?     ?


..        ,         .     ,    .

*1958* 
,   ,      "  ",     .      .               ,     1,3   45       10.                .

     ,   LA7MI

----------


## yl2gl

""  10.7    15    .     10.7      3.5 .
 ,    10.7         , -  ,    ...
    - ,  .    8           ,   ...

----------


## yl2gl

.      .     .   -  .       .

----------


## Adagumer

> 


              ?
     .

----------


## UR5ZQH

-           3  5  ?
          ?
         - ?----	 ??    .5 ... .100 ppm ?  	  0 ... +60 .; .10 ... +60 .; -30 ... +60 .; .40 ... +70 .; -60 ... +85 .. ?? 	      .5 ... .100 ppm ??	  0 ... 100  ??

----------

,       300  .      .         6144      8     .  8-    .      ,       .  4- 6     ,     ,   4-      .     3-4      .          ?

----------


## yl2gl

,       10.7    "˸"  ,        - 32.1    4 , 6 ,   .      -  #167.
      .

----------

> 10-12


,-    ...
 :Embarassed:          ,   .

----------


## Adagumer

.           ??

----------


## R4AAY

!!!   :    1-94      8,867???

----------


## R4AAY

> ,    .   -  .


  ...      ???     ,    ..

----------


## R0SBD

,  :
http://forum.qrz.ru/showthread.php?p=338076
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=12423&page=21
        :
http://www.mydarc.de/dk4sx/ladderfilter.htm
http://www.mydarc.de/dk4sx/
      , , ... :
http://fa-nwt.akadns.de/blogs/media/...ilter_Rev2.pdf
                 :
http://www.agder.net/la8ak/12345/n23.htm      ""          ,    ,   ,               ...
              .  .   . (       , .. 3*  ,      ( ,     ),                 (.131 . )).         ,  ,     (    ,        ) ,     .       ,       .         ,        ,      ,    ...     .    51   ,       .131,                 .                       .  .     ,        ...
: "     .           ?? "
 .    4(. 40)  2002    .       ,  ,   ...

----------


## EU1ME

> ?


 

   ,    .    -    ,  ,  .

----------


## VOVA080808

> c    4-    ? 
>    ? 
>   10.460    ,     10   . 
>       -      sp2003( 2003)


 ::bad::  ::bad:: ????????????????????  ????????????????????  ????????????????????  ????????????????????  ???????????

----------


## R4FA

-    ICOM FL-232  ?

----------


## Ua3UtA

> ????????????????


  .   ,   , .    1

----------


## EU1ME

?   "",  .      ,  .     10,460  -   ,   10,7.

----------


## KARRA

*RU4FA*,        -63  751    ....(       ....    !

----------


## R4FA

FL-232

----------


## EU1ME

,   .       .  NWT7,     bfrr.   -,     .

----------


## vadim_d

> 4-


  50    -   !

----------


## _

> 50    -   !


 4-    50 . -  3      .   6   60 , 8    70.   "-70"   NWT-7  .     - 85 (   -80    ), (0    +7).        10-15     5-7 .  ,   ,   .  8 ,  10   .        ( ) ,    200 .    .   .

----------


## belpochta

> ! ,       NWT7?


 http://us5caa.qrz.ru/market/prod.htm

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=3153

----------


## VOVA080808

,     

*  28 ():*

 -     
    ,     .....

----------


## VOVA080808

> 20  ""


    .
        ,    .

----------


## VOVA080808

> DM2002,DM2005


-       -    .

----------


## Ua3UtA

>

----------


## RX6LQ

> http://us5caa.qrz.ru/market/prod.htm
> 
> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=3153


 CQ Ham   "-"    , 4200.

----------


## US7AW Mihail

> ,             .
>           ,     .
>               (, 300 ),      
>    .


       .         .    ,      ,     ,        .        1 ,              .     UR6EJ,       .       0,1           .           .       
               UA1OJ (  1  ).   ,           -3  -80 ( 8 .), -3  -40 ( 4 ).          2500    -3            ,     -33        .     ???
   PAL         ,         "   ,     "

----------


## _

> 0,1           .


   ,   ,     (     -903,      RW3FY).
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...7&d=1300197058

----------


## 4L1G

465?

----------


## _

> 465?


    .    ,      ,    ,      .     .  ,   .      ,  ,    .      11 .    ,   , ,         . 
   " ".       .     .




> -    ....


      ..   ,     ,  .       ,   ...

----------


## _

> 


    ,      ...

----------


## VOVA080808

,     .
  ...
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

-3 -       
http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/civil/file3406/
  .

----------


## US7AW Mihail

> ,   ,     (     -903,      RW3FY).


 ,        8  10         10-15    +5...+7   +12+14      ,          .       21          -3  -40 =  3,2      .    ,     .    -   0,5.      .          .     RW3FY        .  8-    

 Vadim_d.
        50.   -3  -50     c    7.

----------


## _

> ,        8  10         10-15    +5...+7   +12+14     ,          .


      ,       ,    ..   ,  ,   .     ,   ,     10-. . ?

*  6 ():*




> 21          -3  -40 =  3,2      .


   ,   ?. ,    ,    -   ,    .   ,  ,        .   .          .

*  15 ():*




> 50.   -3  -50     c   7.


          .     ?
 ,     ?   ,  ,         -50 ,       .    -60 ,    ...    ?
       (,   ,   21 .)     -3   -40 ,    .     ?     ,    ,    . , ,          . ? .       ,      , ,    .  , , ..
  ,      .     ,    , ,     .
  ,           .
    ,    ,    .
 ,    . (   ,     ...)

----------


## RW3FY

*US7AW Mihail*

,   .        ::::  .      ,   ,   . , :

 
---    ,  RX (    ,   RX,   ).
    -3 

    ,      (   -1 ):
 
---     RX,   .
    ,    :Smile: 

              1   :

(    ,       )

.
     :

1.            --- *  ,       * ,       .

2.             (    ) --- **     ,        (    ).   :      ,   ,     ,      ** .      .   ---   ,         .

----------


## RW3FY

> RW3FY    ( ,    ),     ,       .


 ::::  ::::  ::::   RW3FY   ,        ::::  

*  US7AW:*
,        ,   ,      .       , , "penis.jpg" ---                ::::

----------


## RW3FY

> .    .       .     !   .       .   UM-175,  12.  800   , 100


, .    ---    (  ),  ,       ().         --- ,      .        ---     ,      .




> .    0,1?  .     SSB  1   0,1    1,011 .    0,5  1,059.     ,        SSB    .           ,      ,        0,5     .


-     "  ,     " ---    150%.      --- 0,1  , 0,2  ,  -,   - ---        0,5     ,   .    ---     (  ,   ---        --- ..       ).  .   --- ,    ""  ( ) ---       .        ,       .   , ,  ---      ,            .          ---   .




> .      903,              .               ,       .          ,   ,  .


        ?  :Smile:  .      ,       ---   ---     R,        .  ? -,         --- ..     ,      /   .      - ---              .   ---       ,      --- ,        ,     .  ..  .., , , .   ?    ,    ,           :Smile:  .  ,  ,   ,     ,            "-",     .        :Smile:  .




> .           .    ,    YES ,


  :Smile:  . 

  ,        ,       --- .   ---  .   ,       (  )   ---       ,  ---   .            ,   --- .     ,  ,       2...3  ! ---          .    --- ,       .





> .   UA1OJ   .   G3JIK               .         .  ,       (5,5  9,0 )   ,     6


  ,      .  6-  8-             ,  4-      (     ),  10-  12-      , ..       .




> ( ).        ,    ,      ,     .   ,   .  ,           .       ,   ,     (     304)
>  ,


 ,    "" ---     ,      .     .




> .         .               .     ,           .       .     ,      .


  ,        ,      ""   --- .              ---         :Smile:  .        .     ,     ,   - -    :Smile:  .

----------


## US7AW Mihail

> .     ?
>  ,     ?   ,  ,         -50 ,       .    -60 ,    ...    ?
> 
>        (,   ,   21 .)     -3   -40 ,    .     ?     ,    ,    . , ,          . ? .       ,      , ,    .  , , ..
>   ,      .     ,    , ,     .
>   ,           .
>     ,    ,    .
>  ,    . (   ,     ...)


    ,       .    ,    .
     . .      -3 = 2,5 ,    -80 = 6.0    = 6,0/2,5 =2,4.   
       -50,   -100,  ,       

  ,    ,     () ?
  .          ,   

    ,        .  ,   ?   .
 ,          (   ),      23  .         .         ? ,  .    ,    ,             ,     .    ,  10     
       ,    

*  50 ():*




> ,       , .   ?     .


   .
         1   LCDF V-6.3.0.0    ,           .           .                dF =2500Hz.       (    )       dF =(-3db) = 2071Hz     .  = 429Hz 
        .   ,      100$,   80$.
     .

----------


## EU1ME

!
,      ,     .           .  ,     , .. ,              .

----------


## US7AW Mihail

> ,   .          ,    ""  .    ,    ,      .      -             .      ,          .               ,         .    -     - : http://www.aade.com/filter.htm


  ,  2 +2 = 4   5             :  : ,      ::up::

----------


## EU1ME

> Ȼ        (      )  .      .   .     ,   λ


,             .       -   "  ",       -  ,           .         ...

----------


## VICTORY

> .         2500    3800.     .     .


    .      2400.  2800,   ,      .      3400. :
-3 = 2420
-6 = 2650
-60 = 4700
           .

----------


## EU1ME

> 1,95 .


      1,8  ,    .    ?   8-  1,7     -6...-60

----------


## US7AW Mihail

> 1,8  ,    .    ?   8-  1,7     -6...-60


   .
  .     8-   -6   -60 .   ,   -3   -80  (10   )  =2,5.  -6   -80   =  2,4.   ,    0,044   0,362      .      .
       ?   ?
PS.
      ""     ?

----------


## US7AW Mihail

> ,       .      ,         .         ,     ,   " ",     .
> 
> ....   ,     .               ,    /      /  .
> 
>     -


 .
         :   ;  ;     ;      .  ,           ,    .
        ,       Q = 2*F0*Ld / Rd.  ,     ,    ,        ,         ,     .         
      ,     .   
      .
        ?        ,     . ,     -

----------


## RW4NH

> ,       (   )    .


 +1  ,       .

----------


## vadim_d

> -        .


  6.3.0.0 http://www.qrz.ru/shareware/detail/483 ,    .

----------


## vadim_d

> 


  ,        ,   .        ,         .   ,    .

----------


## Ua3UtA



----------


## VICTORY

> 


  .    .    .

----------


## RK4CI

> 6-   2- .


          ,     ?

----------


## UR5VFT

.. http://www.giangrandi.ch/electronics...lfilters.shtml

----------


## US7AW Mihail

> ,      ?      -   .           ,    .    ,         .     :  Cs  Rd         .    -  ,   ,      .       ,   HSPICE,      .  ,       .          ,    ,     ,      .         (  )      ,   EU1ME  .   -     ?  ,       (   )    .


     .
        (    10)             .     ,   -  ()     ,        ,   Ld, Cd, Rd  Cs.      .   ,  s ( )     ,        ?        Cd ?     ?
           -              .  ,           G3JIK               ,   ,              ,     .   ,     ,         Ld  Lk, Cd  Ck, Rd  Rk  Cs  C.            .
    ,   . .      readme.txt     ,   
            .     .      Lk, Cd, Rd  Cs         -3   (  G3JIK)  .          .       .  ,     ( )            -3.          -    .           ,      .        20          510%       .                    

       .

    ,   һ     , ?   ? :  :  ,         .... :  :  
      HSPICE ?    ,       ,     
        ?         1             2+2=3.  
          ,   

 73! .

----------


## vadim_d

> DJ6EV "Klassische und moderne Quarzfilter"      .         Dischal.    .


,    http://fa-nwt.akadns.de/blogs/media/...ilter_Rev2.pdf ,   -    .    Dishal     .

----------


## vadim_d

> .


,      ?

----------


## US7AW Mihail

.                                 

    .
    /             ..  ,              (    , 1970)       12   10       ,      3.  ,    ,  ,       ,   .    ,   
   -  19751976              .           ,  ,     ,     12     ... 
   .   . 
? , , 
PS.
    ,   .          :Razz:  ::buj::

----------


## vadim_d

> 


,   ,     ,        ,     ,        :Smile:

----------


## UN7GCE

*to RV3AM*
!        () ?
      ,       .      ,   ,     .
  .     .

----------


## RV3AM

> *to RV3AM*
> !        () ?


!   .

----------


## EW2DZ

*UN7GCE*,       ?    -      .      " ",   .

----------


## US7AW Mihail

> ...
>       -     ,      ,     !


    .             20   .    5,5   9,0       .    ...

----------


## UN7GCE

> .


   .          ,      .     .
,     .
     ,     -      .      6 - 60 . ..      .        .
     -20.         CW ,    700-750 (   ).
  ,  UA3DKC,      3     CW   .
     ,     .
,       UA1OJ?    .    SSB  CW     .
     CW   UA1OJ.      .

----------


## ua3dkc

!   -     .
    . -    
     .




   -    -     
      -65 .

----------


## VICTORY

YES 2002.

----------


## R0SBD

. .      .       .                    ...

----------


## konstantin us5itp

> .


     ,    ,     (    - NWT ,  ) .      .
      ""   (  8,814 )        .    ,      ,             ,   . 50%   -    .

----------


## konstantin us5itp

> ?
>  -    ?


   ,      ,     .          70-80 db      8 - 10.

----------


## ua3dkc

!    .     ,        ,         ,   ,   ,         .     RV3AM   ,          nwt-7     5-10,      .       ,   -     ,          5-10  .        ,          .   -154,  -155   -160 , ,     !        ,           ,   8-        ,   4-  . , , . ,      45  8,      .     !     -            !

----------


## US7AW Mihail

.     2-  3      40...50     10 .     ,   10,7  .    .

73! .

----------


## US7AW Mihail

,       8 .     ,   ,     .        c   14 (42),    .    .
73!

----------


## UN9GG

-

----------


## RA4FIX

> - ( -)


  ?     :Smile:

----------


## RA4FIX

, Funkamateur 11/84     .  .     ?

----------


## RA4FIX

> 


!    ,  ,    :Smile:  ,   .               . ,       1.    deDishal203   .   3    .  - ""!  99,99%
,      :Smile:

----------


## RK4CI

> ,  ,    ,   .               .


 .     " ,  ".  ,    ...    ?

----------


## VOVA080808

> ,    ...    ?


  -     -   ,    ,   ,    ,    rx -   .
            .

----------


## konstantin us5itp

,   FA/11,12/84.     (10,5.),   -  .

----------


## AlexanderT

.

----------


## Urich

> ...    ..


 ,     .
 3,1       0,3-3,4,   0,3-3,7          (  ).

,   ...

----------


## ur4lbl

!
        ,   500 .
   -  ?
    ?!
73! .

----------


## ur4lbl

> :
> 1.    ?
> 2.    ?


 576 .
         ?
       -  ?
73! .

----------


## AlexanderT

()       ,     ,  ...

----------


## AlexanderT

,           . http://rf.atnn.ru/s4/urt-7o.html 
http://www.cqham.ru/quartz_filters.htm
http://ra3ggi.qrz.ru/UZLY/r180182.htm
 :Smile:

----------


## AlexanderT

,  , !

----------


## vadim_d

> CW   ,      SSB ...


    ,   -     0.8   -  .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,   -     0.8   -  .


         ?

----------


## RV9CGZ

.      216  ,        215,     -250..

----------


## VOVA080808

> .   216 ,      215,   -250..


   ?

----------


## UN9GG

,. ,  ,           ,       ,    .

----------


## UN9GG

,   ,  -      .
 ,  ,   0,5 ,    24,8 ; 3 ; 6 .      ,    4..5 .    -  .
    -6, - 60   1.6,   .

----------


## LY1SD

> (   -     ) -     0,2  1,2 .


 - .   ,   .



> - .


 .

----------


## UN9GG

1,5 .




> UR5EIN: " "     ""     ( 4-5   ?)


  ,        .




> ,  ,   .


, ,           ,      .           0,1  ,  .

----------


## UN9GG

:  +    .  :     + .        ,          .  HC-18  HC-49.  Dishal - ,        ,  ,   .    -  ,     -    .      - ,  .

----------


## Ziik

*"  -  !"*  ,         ,    ,     ,     ,   "" ,  8.865   , SSB 2.5   .     0.6 CW     8.865 .    ,    ,      ,    ,   ?
Ziik!

----------


## user_199

4  ?    .*

----------


## us5ivu

8867   8-10.-    ?

----------


## vadim_d

> 


       UA1OJ,      .

----------

,     (  160) 8.867    1-50,  ,     :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ra6fnr

> ,     (  160) 8.867    1-50,  ,


       .    .     1-38  1-39     .    1-48     .     http://qrz.ru/schemes/detail/9917.html

----------


## UN9GG

> .


    ,   R ?

----------


## VICTORY

> ,   R ?


   ,  .   0,5   1,8.      . , ,   .

----------


## AversT

> ...     ** ...


 .   **...  :Smile:  
  SW2010/11   500    .

----------


## DL5XJ

> ...     140        ,    .


   ?

 , 5061  . 
 .

----------


## Georgij

> 140


    120 , ....http://cp.literature.agilent.com/lit...990-6794EN.pdf

----------

osman

----------


## Ziik

> 8.867       ? 
>            -  .


  8.865   " "  ,     8.867...

----------


## Ziik

> .   **...  
>   SW2010/11   500    .


 ,    RA3AO ,  *SSB 2.5* *CW 0.6*  +     , +    !!    !      RA3AO  ! 
    ?

----------


## _

> ,  .


 ...  -..       -   ?

----------


## DL5XJ

> 8.865   " "  ,     8.867...


          -      .
    -  ,   ,   -       .
       ,     . ,      .
,       .
        .    - .    .
         . -  .

IMHO :        8,86  (  )     .

----------


## Ziik

***5XJ* ,    .   !        ,    !
       ,  *RA3AO* ,  SSB 2.5  CW 0.6  +     ,   +    !

----------


## Georgij

> .


        ,   -      ,    ...
73

----------


## DL5XJ

> " " :  14, R=8.5  , L=21,5 , p=5, Q=120...130 ,   2,6 ,    1,25,      0,044.  2,55 ,  1,3.     .     3,2 .  Dishal.  -  .


.. 14   :Super: .     : 1.     Fs  . 2.   /  (    -20 ?). 3.    5061,     .

----------


## UN9GG

30- .     ,     -  ,      3- ,           IFBW = 50 ,       10 ,         1 ,        , ..   ,      ,    .

----------


## UN9GG

> 14    -    ,      .   .


  .        16  4+8+4     ,        14- .   ,    8, 4+8+4  14  .  - ,   - ,  .



> -         100.


     ,   .            - , ..     .     .     ,     .

----------


## UN9GG

,       ,         - .

----------


## vadim_d

> - . 
>  ,  ,  ?  ?


 4        5  -    ?               .   ,    , IMHO

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> ""





> 9.2160


   ,      ,         3 .     9216    ...
 -  .
 6      903.    1,86  2,2.

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 


.

----------


## vadim_d

> 5


  -    ,     ,            .

----------


## VOVA080808

> - -         .


 ,    - -     ,        .
 4-     -     3-       (   ) ,        ,     10 (    ),   ( 2.5     30     ).

----------


## SergeyK

10,7     .  !

----------

> ,         ,      .   .


  ,      , HC49U -     HC49S -   , ,    4  .    9,2160  -    .

----------


## Serg007

> 10,7     .  !


     .  .   ,1997, 3, 32

----------


## UN9GG

> 50    -   !


  -    ,         - .

----------


## _68

.
  IC-718.    ,  ,     !    CW!
   : 


> FL-52A 455 CW   500 , -6    9780 .
>  FL-53A455 CW   250 , -6    9780 .


    .
 ,   . 
:    455      


> Yaesu YF-122CN
>   Yaesu YF-122CN    300 .
> 4090 .


         ?

----------


## SergeyK

,    !!! :!:  :!:

----------


## RK4CI

> :    455


                455 .  .     .  "".         455 .      ,  ,  .

----------


## UN9GG

,      60     .

----------


## US7AW Mihail

> ,      60     .


   .    !    60      .
       60           1,5   .      4.
 ?
       ..  " -". (16...20).  . 934. ,"", 1977
 .
 73!
.

----------


## US7AW Mihail

!!!  :Super:         30.   .    80-           57      .        .   SSB  CW    ,       .        
            ,                  
      .       .     (   ).                   ( ).       ,    .       CW     . 
           , SSB-   CW       ,     .  :Razz:   :Razz: 

 .

----------


## US7AW Mihail

R= 5   ...   .         ,    ...

----------


## _68

> 455 .  .     .  "".         455 .      ,  ,  .


    ,    -  .
   ?

----------


## SmallHAM

> -            ...


 ... :Smile: 
  ( -mail) - *-52-455-0.5*    ,    ... :Crying or Very sad:

----------

> 18            (18,432).


      ,          ?

----------

> -   ,     ,       ,         .


     .       - 3 .

*  28 ():*

,     ,  -   ,  .., UB5WCC.           9000 ,    . ,      .

----------

> ???
>      -   ...
> RA3AO    -     8 .


,    .    ,  - -   .




> ???
>      -   ...
> RA3AO    -     8 .


,    .    ,  - -   .

*  17 ():*




> -   ...


   :

----------

*Vytas*, "  ,      , HC49U -     HC49S -   , ,    4  . " -  -,   .     .         9,216      -     .     ,          .   ,   !

----------


## DL5XJ

Alex88 :  , -  194 ,   62  .
   ,     Skype (DL5XJ), .
VNA N2PK c  12,5      -  ,   ..    .

----------


## DL5XJ

UX2IX:   Lm    .     .
""  ( )      (  -).

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> ""  5


 5,5       - 1,5.    9216     -    --   ....

----------


## ux2ix

> 5,5       - 1,5.    9216     -    --   ....


     ,    , 5500 10    +6  ,       ,  , ,   ,   SDR.

----------


## RV3AM

> ..      L    F,    , Rd   .       .       NWT.          Ld      .    -   - Ld             ..   Ld          ,                .
> 
> 
> 
>          8862  . . 296   .


  .
C    Ld    .
        .    3 .
  

      27................  ................                              -:10
 

 
   5 ( )     . :Smile:

----------


## RV3AM

> !
>   ,      ...     F1  F2  L (    194 m),      Ld ,     L ,      "  ".    ,     L      ...


      ,    :


         ,
   Ld       
    .     Ld   .
       Ld   2-4   , 
       .      ,    Ld  
    .    Ld   
           ,       Ld   .

   P.S.     .
    Ld   20-50.
     .

!  . :Wink: 

         SSB - CW    ,
     Ld.

----------


## ua3dkc

!    ,      - !          ,        .

----------


## ledum

.   .   ().        10    , .         13    10 .         10,   .     .  3    300.  3   300,   150, 2    .     . Ls=29.59, s=8.567fF. p=1.7pF, .
   4.43    1.5. -.

----------


## Relayer

,      ))

 .      :
1.    ,  / . . http://un7ppx.narod.ru/info/raznoe/quartz.htm
2.    ,     . . http://www.qrx.narod.ru/hams/op_par.htm
3.    ,   .  http://www.cqham.ru/ua1oj_2.htm
4.     .3,      ( G3UUR    EMRFD) 

 -    ?       /?    G3UUR    ?

----------


## Relayer

> Kit,   .       ? (  )


  .        8   .       G3UUR   EMRFD.      ARRL Handbook 2011 Chapter 11.  10     200    Lm/Cm.    6 , ..      /     .    Lm~=42mH, Cm~=9.5fF.       51pF, Zin/Zout=330R.
,     /,      .   2,    -     0,5.     8    5,5     -    .

""     minimum-loss Cohn ladder filter -     .             .       /     G3UUR.       .                  .       ARRL Handbook 2011

----------


## Relayer

> ! .     ...


  .            (       ) ,   /      .

----------


## UA3LLL

C       .
 ,      .*
1.
2. (  .)*
3  (   .)
4.    ,   10 .
5      .     .      300 ?     .   ,    ,   .   ?
6.     ,   .      .
7.   8 (4,6)   .       .     ,  .    4.6.8 ,   400, 800. 2400  ,  ,*
8 ,    . ..       .  .     ,    ,   .
7      .   ,    .  ,   .
8.    ,     ,  .     .    3 .
9            , .*
   ,     .. .

----------



----------


## Relayer

( 2400Hz/300R).    Dishal.    33,   560.    3,5 ))   .    43.   2700   450,        50    1:9R

----------


## ua4sz

> C       .
> 5      .     .      300 ?     .   ,    ,   .   ?
>  .


       .

----------


## LEONID2

> * !*
>    Spectra Lab     2_3 .
> ...
> 
>      ()    ,       .
>                " " 
>       .   !
>         ?
>  ,        ,        
> ...



       .     -     .            .      LC-,             50 .     ,     1:9,  ,    .             . 
   ,   - "" ,       .   ,    ,   .




> ( 2400Hz/300R).    Dishal.    33,   560.    3,5 ))   .    43.   2700   450,        50    1:9R


    2,25  ,  ,  ?  6- .

----------


## Relayer

> 2,25  ,  ,  ?  6- .


      -  ,  .  2,7  .   .   -40dB      1

----------


## UA3LLL

*ua4sz*,    .    .      ,   .

----------


## al63

"    ".   ,      " ",        .          ,       .

----------


## ua4sz

> *ua4sz*,    .    .      ,   .


       ?

----------


## ur5hug

> 2All.   ,         800  ?


     ,      .  ,          SSB       .     ,         .         .

----------


## RN6L

*RV6LLI*, ,    .            ,    .     ,          0.7-0.8   .      300-400.

----------


## ua4sz

> ua4sz    Fs.         .      10%     ,    ""     .


        Fs,a Fp.     ,      .

----------


## ua4sz

> !
> 
> 
> ...


      .
       ,  ,         --    .
        ,  ,             .       +  .      84..43 .1.32.
 ,          .
     .        .
      .     .  :
1.   ,        10-100.       ,  ,      3.
  :    4-6-8,   .20,     800-3000,      -   ..   73.
    -     .      -  +-1,1.
,     8,86455,    8,86565.      -   .
   ,  ,     1-38  3-54.

----------

,     ,      5.     8,867-     !    ?

----------


## ledum

> ,         --    .


 http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...5&d=1334033360 -     - -        ,  rs.     http://www.giangrandi.ch/electronics.../xtaltest.html .     .                 -            HELE 8  ( ).   fs        ,      .   .    ,       .

----------


## Relayer

*RN6LKU*,

----------


## Relayer

> .     NWT. .    . . 
> ,     .


 http://w7zoi.net/xtal_methods/xtal_methods.html   ""    VNA.  VNA   . ""  .           C0 .        Lm       , .. C0        .             -      300  -       .
    ""    ,     C0    .

----------


## Relayer

> -    .


,    .               0.        Lm, Cm  C0.         .           .

----------


## al63

.             .   ,       4 ,  -  ,      6-  8-    1,8-2   .     /   10,7  -       15 ,     .  -  8,865      ,   ,    ,          .

----------


## RN6LKU

> ... -  8,865      ...


 .   ,  "" , ..    .      .
     -   ,    -     .    . 

  ,   ,  ,   -  .

           2-3 .       ""     .




> 1.


  , ,  ?                (   ).   () -  - .

----------


## RA4FIX

,     ,         .       .       ,    ,   . :Wink: 



> 


  ?      ? :Smile:

----------


## RN6LKU

, ,   .        .   !

  ,    .   .      .

----------


## RN6LKU

?

----------


## ledum

> Cm:
> Cm = (C1-C2) / (F0/(2*(F1-F0))-F0/(2*(F2-F0)))
> 
> Lm=1/(Cm*(2*Pi*F0)^2)
>   C0         .    VNA     -


,   ,  .      -    http://www.giangrandi.ch/electronics.../xtaltest.html .       -        .     -     -   4, .    LM311     .    -    ( FSL6   -  5 )       -       .

----------


## Relayer

> ,   ,  .      -    http://www.giangrandi.ch/electronics.../xtaltest.html .       -        .     -     -   4,


         .    -    -     ,      - 4 . C0      . 
    -     .          Lm/Cm.      .    .

----------


## Relayer

*RN6LKU*,   Cm        .     .    Cm=19.644fF. Lm=12.904mH.      .          
 C0   3,3pF,   1.1pF

----------


## Relayer

*RN6LKU*,  Cs, Ls          .   Cp       ,       
    -          .   .       Trask http://jvgavila.com/other/Crystal_Test_Set.pdf 
http://pages.suddenlink.net/wa5bdu/crystal_document.pdf

----------


## sharp

> .   .       Trask


 C.Trask/N7ZWY  SL5.0.      ,       ,     .
 , - .

----------


## UN8PA

> UA3RR   .   ,     .
>     ,  ,    .     ,.     .


  UA3RR   4 .   ,         3   1978 .   ,          .

----------


## konstantin us5itp

> ,  ,    .    ,.     .


.    70-.        ""  :Smile:  ,      4-. .     http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...502#post499502      .    60 .     ,   ,     .

----------


## ua4sz

> 8   4+4    ETHER.


     ?    4+4.
 :   250-?

----------


## RQ3M

.        -    .     .         US2II.

----------


## ua4sz

[QUOTE=ur3ilf;6463   - ""      . 
  .
   ,   ,  .  ,      ,        ,   .      ,         ..       ,    .        .
             .    .     "  ",           .
        20,   4 - .     .     3-   -  .    -        .
          -3,      .
       8-      589  8,277.
   12  1974.     ""-50 .  .. . .

----------


## RN6LKU

: http://www.qrz.ru/shareware/detail/483

    .

----------


## UZ1CA

*_*,
  ,      sa612,     0,1  .       1,5.   ,  .

----------


## _

> *_*,
>   ,      sa612,     0,1  .       1,5.   ,  .


 1 -  ,    -  ..




> 1500 . , -.


 ,   ,         . ,  ,    "",     ..

----------


## UZ1CA

*Relayer*,
      ?        NWT   ?      .   . ,        ?       ,     ?
       ?

    ....

----------


## _

,   ,    ...

----------


## _

> *Relayer*,
>       ?


 ,    ,    ? 
 ,   (.  531).
  , 347 .  NWT     .    .  "    " .12, .1.4.     .     450 ,     .    ,     NWT     300  (300+50    347).
 ,  ,  ,   ,   ,  ,        , ,  ( )  .    6 .        .

----------


## _

> 


.
 .. ,   Uo  U1.  Uo      (     ),      0.   0,79 .
  -    .       .      (  ),      ,   . ,  ,   (     .  , , ,     , ,     ). ,          . 
        ....

----------


## RN6LKU

> .    .      -  (   ), ..    ,       .        ,    (  ),     -   ,        , .       : http://www.mydarc.de/dl2ver/FANWT.pdf  ( 4 ).  ,   300      ,   350 ,    .     Rsimm     50   350       (    4,06    ).


          , ..   ,     .




> Rsimm     50   350       (    4,06    )


-    WINNWT.

----------


## Relayer

> .    .      -  (   ), ..    ,       .        ,    (  ),     -   ,        , .


      .
      .  .   . ..  ,         .     50  300. (300/50)~=2.5.   2:5, 4:10  .  4:10.     4 ,            .    -   5    - 4 .     5     
         -         

*  5 ():*




> ,       ,   ,   50    350.


         20+      . ..                    50
             50

----------


## _

> ,     4 ,   ,  ,  ,       .         !


        . ""   .  ,        ,  .  ,  ,   .  100 ,    .   30    2-3      50 . 
   ,   .    4 ,   ,   .




> ,       .


  :Smile: .

----------


## Relayer

> SI570 LVDS     http://dl6gl.de/selbstbau-trx/der-rx...oscillator-vfo ,      .


     .     .    .        .     
          ..     ((

----------


## _

> !!!    ,     :


  NWT  ""       -3   -6 . ,    .




> 1,5- .      1:3?


,   -           6- . ,  6-     ,        (     ).

----------


## _

> *_*,
>  - 3db --- 2.728 
>  - 6db --- 3,199 
>   ,    4 -  .


  ?   -6  ,   2,8 ???

----------


## LEONID2

> !!!    ,     :
>   510 ,       (50+460),   . 4-,   ELZET.
>      1,5- .      1:3?



     (400~700 Ohm)     ,    .   ,      LC-   .      ,        .  680     ,   .




> *_*,
>  - 3db --- 2.728 
>  - 6db --- 3,199 
>   ,    4 -  .


 SSB  6- ,      ,

----------


## RN6LKU

500   1500    8,86 .   .

----------


## RN6LKU

:


 .

    -  .  10% -  .

----------


## UZ1CA

,   rfsimm  15.8 db ,  30db .

----------


## ua3dkc

RV3AM

----------


## UZ1CA

*ua3dkc* ,
    ,      ,   50   ?
*1958* -   ,   .

----------


## Relayer

> PA3AKE, UR6EJ, CDG2000  2 
>  ,  -     
>        .


        , ..         .      .

----------


## R0SBD

,     20    .    -91 ,     .     ,      2  . ,   ,       ...

----------


## _

> ,           . ...


   ,       1500 .        . 
 "-" P-  -.     ,      RFSimm.     , , , .     ,  ,  . ,  .   .    SA612   ,      ( )  NWT.   .   -,     ,        -     (    ? :Smile: ).     (-)     . NWT   ,  ,    .  ,     ,  .      .       , .  ,   ,    . ,  . ,  .    -,        (   - ).  ... .     ,    , ,     , .   .      -              .   ,  .    - -. .    ,  SMD-,     ,    .

----------


## LEONID2

> ,     20    .    -91 ,     .     ,      2  . ,   ,       ...


   ,     .    - , ,    .  -           ,   ,  ,   -   ""        ,       ,     -,      ..
    ,      ,       -  ,      4~5  ...      .

----------


## ledum

> ,      ,       -  ,      4~5  ...      .


       .      (    60g)          ,  50-10.  2   - 2 ,  48    10g .      .       0.1  ,   1 -   , , ,  ,        100. http://www.cvel.clemson.edu/emc/calc...tor/index.html.   ,  , .           . .            .     -     140      0.5,    - 1.5       (       ),    -      (   -  50,     -   ).

----------


## ra3qdp

.
  ,   
 2,4,6,8 ,    3,5,7,9 ?
    , ..
     "".

----------


## ua3dkc

*UR3CCD*

     NWT   50          .     50-      U   !    ,           NWT     .   -    -      -           .     ,     .               . 
          60     .

----------


## 240

*to RN6LKU*,   ,      .       ,    .     ,   .

----------


## LEONID2

> ,...


  .       .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post182409

         .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post182417

*  28 ():*




> LEONID2 !
>    ........ 
> 73!


       ,         .   8-    (     !).       ,   ,    -,      - ,       ,      , "       ".          -    ,   ,     SSB-   2,25 ,    .   ,      21      - ,           ,     .        ,    -,      .        ,   , -,  -,          -   ,         , -,   . 
    (       :!: ),     ,       .
   -   ,    ,         :Super:

----------

4  .

    -  ,           .          ().

----------


## Relayer

> 


   ,    ,   .   Cohn  QER.   ,     ))

----------


## RN6LKU

Filter Solutions        - _Even Order Mod_ _Comp Source_ (,    ).    -   ,   - N     - N-1.   N    . -  ?  ,     -          (, ) -   1    1-δ  .

  -   6- .

----------


## ra3qdp

*vadim_d*


       .

,          
.

  :  -      
 - (       )
  .  , -,  ,
    -       
  .    .  .

     - - ,    

,      .     
   .   -   
  ,    - .
 - (  ,    -  )
         ?

----------


## ra3qdp

, 

          -
-  .      Assimmetric ,
     .    
     ,   
 .

----------


## ra3qdp

.
  "   ",
      .
       ,

 ,      .

 ,      
,       
  (    )

----------


## ra3qdp

.
    ?
  -    ?

----------


## ra3qdp

-    ,  .
 ,    -  ,
- .
     "  ".
   -   .     
  .    ,   ,
        .
  .
..      .  .

*vadim_d* 
   .     
(     ).
   , ,    ., ,  
      ,  , 

 .

----------


## ra3qdp

!
 - ,        ,  
- .        ,      -
-            
     ?
     ,    , 
*RN6LKU.
*

----------


## 240

> ,        ,    ,   .  5-10% - .   ,   . 
>   ,  ""  .         .


                            ,     .      "",      ,   -   "" (),        ,     . ,     ,        ,    .         ,  . .

----------


## ra3qdp

!
  .

-,      .
      ?

----------


## ra3qdp

*RN6LKU*
  Hi Lo -       ,
    ,    ,
   ,  .   " "
( )     .
       .   ,
       . ,     ,  
  .     eMail      .

 !
"         ,      " -       .

----------


## 240

* RN6LKU*,   , .  , ,   .   , ,          200 ,   . .

----------


## Relayer

> QER -
> - quasi-equiriple response,     
>    - Cohn,   
>     , 
> Dishal.     
>   ,     .


           /  G3UUR 
  Dishal       -  , Cohn  QER




> -      .
>    ?


  QER 10   8.
  -       .   -     2.4         -  2-3    1,8-2,4.         - ""  




> ,      PDF    
>      ,     ,
>    ,      
>  -.


 
QER   ARRL Handbook 2011
Cohn  EMRFD (Experimental methods of RF Design)
    (  ),    .

*  14 ():*

      Cohn  QER.          .        -      QER.       .      -      ))
ARRL http://www.onlinedisk.ru/file/882429/
EMRFD http://www.onlinedisk.ru/file/882439/

----------


## RN6LKU

4 . , .      ,  ,    .  .  -  . . 6-7-8-9...       .     -     (         ,   ),       .. 

*Anvar*    ,     ,  .

  ,     (  2-3       )    .        .    ...

 -  .

   ,   ,     - *  -  !*

----------


## RN6LKU

.    -     .       -     .       -   !  .  , ,  ,       . - ** ,    **   ( ).

,      ,  ,          ,   .  http://www.onlinedisk.ru/file/882822/

----------


## RN6LKU

() .

----------


## LEONID2

> .   /, ..    (  )    .


  ?        .

----------


## UR4UDT

> ?        .


 ,       .
    : "   ", "   / (-)".

----------


## ra3qdp

-  , , ,   .

----------


## ra3qdp

PDF-  *Relayer*.
      .
 -     -  ,   :
http://forum.qrz.ru/showthread.php?t...ghlight=ra3qdp
     :

",     ".

   ,      ,
    ,   "".
    ""   
.      .  
  -      . 


 .
  -Loss  8-    -  
10mS     ,   ,   
.  ,    , ,
 ,     ().
      5-    
5MHz   500Hz.      
  0.1db,    .
        .

     3  .    
 ,  -     
   .     
    CW-.     
  ,     .    
      .  , 
        .
      2.5   
    .      
   - Gaussian-to-6 dB response (
    3   .   
 (Gaussian-to-6db, Gaussian-to-12db,    
   )   
 in-Loss,    (    ),
     ,  ,    .
        .
    :"Carver, K6OLG, "High-Performance Cristal Filter Design", 
Communications Quarterly, Winter, 1993."
,  ,   FIR - Finite Impulse Response ( c
  ) -  ,  ,  
DSP-     .    
 ,  .      
        ,   .

 "", ..    .      
-  .    -    .
       .       .

----------


## ra3qdp

Ringing, Group Delay and Filter Passband Shape

 All serious receiver experimenters have 
their favorite efforts, receivers with 
specifications differing little from others, 
but with a "crisp sound" that sets them apart 
from the ordinary. There are numerous 
phenomenon that tend to degraded performance
and remove "crispness". One that 
can ruin an otherwise excellent receiver is 
an IF filter with excessive group delay. All
filters have time delay, a truth that cannot
be avoided. The filters that "sound" the
best are those that have small delay for a 
given bandwidth and, of greater import,
behave like a transmission line with little 
variation in group delay over the passband,
 The group delay of an eighth order Min-Loss
filter was presented in Fig 3.44C.The 
delay was high, exceeding 10 milliseconds 
in part of the passband. The group delay
variation over the passband was also 
severe. This filter, although very selective, 
would probably not sound good, especially 
with noise pulses.
 Two 5-MHz filters were designed for a 
bandwidth of 500 Hz. each with five 
crystals. One filter used a 0.1-dB ripple 
Chebyshev response while the other used a linear 
phase response. The Chebyshev results
are shown in Fig 3.46 while the linear 
phase response is given in Fig 3.47. Both 
plots overlay group delay and gain. The 
"ears" of the Chebyshev group delay plot 
line up with the 3-dB edges of the pass-band,
so all delay variations arc heard. In 
contrast, the region of low group delay in 
the linear phase filter extends well beyond 
the filter bandwidth edges. Both of these 
filters have been built and tried in an 
experimental CW receiver, The linear 
phase filter was more difficult to build, but 
sounded much better. The skirts were steep 
in the Chebyshev, so it presented adequate 
selectivity. We found the linear phase filter 
in need of more skirt selectivity. Although 
not shown in the figures, the Chebyshev 
filter group delay was 2,5 times as large as the linear 
phase filler delay.
 We have also had good results with an 
intermediate filler shape, the Gaussian-to-6 dB 
response. This is a filter with a 
rounded peak shape for the top 6 dB. but 
with steep Chebvshev-like skirts. Transitional 
filters (Gaussian-to-6 dB, Gaussian-to-12 dB,
linear phase, and maximum flat
delay) are slightly more difficult to build 
than the Min-Loss, Butterworth. or 
Chebyshev filters, for they lack the symmetry 
of the traditional types. If the transitional 
filters were commercially available, 
they would probably be very expensive. 
On the other hand, they offer a challenge 
that is well worth the effort for the advanced 
experimenter. The reader should
review the work of Carver (18).
 Intuition would suggest that a FIR 
(finite impulse response) filter, usually 
realized with DSP, would have significantly 
reduced ringing. Some do, but some 
others still show significant ringing.
Extreme selectivity always seems to bring 
some ringing. Generally, it is the less 
selective schemes with smooth peak shapes 
that always sound the best, without regard 
to the method used to achieve it, traditional 
hardware or digital signal processing.

----------


## ra3qdp

: "High Preformance Cristal Filer Design"
Produce precisely shaped, very narrow
CW filters that don't ring and SSB filters
with incredible selectivity, without black
magic
     ,   .

----------


## LEONID2

.

 (),         .
       ()   (),      ( ) ,   ,      " ",         .   , ,  ,           "",   ,     ,          .        ,    . ,     ,    ( )   ,         ,  ( )            .    3.44 -  8- ,      10     .           .  ,       ,    ,     .
 5-     ()     500 .      5  ().         0,1 ,     - .     3,46       -     3.47.
  -           . ""           -3      ,           .             -  ,        .          W-.       -   ,        .      ,         . ,     - ,      .          ,         2,5  ,     -  .          ,     6 .          6- ,        .         6  / 12 ,    -      ),   ,   -   ,         ().        ,         .   ,   ,     .      (18).  ,     ,  ,     DSP,     "" ().      DSP    "",     .    ,               ,      ,      () -       .

*  5 ():*




> : "High Preformance Cristal Filer Design"
> Produce precisely shaped, very narrow
> CW filters that don't ring and SSB filters
> with incredible selectivity, without black
> magic
>      ,   .


  :!: ,   "cristal"    - CRYSTAL. ::::  
  ,    , -   .  ,    ,    -.

*  21 ():*




> .        .    .           .    .   .    ,   ,   .        ,    ,     .           ...     .  99%    .      .         ...
>       ,   ,         .       .     ,      ,  ,    . ,   ,    ,          ,       ,    ...
>   ,  ,    .  12  .  4+6+4.   .       .       .           . ,     ,       .


 ,   .     ,     .      .
       ,   50 ,     2-  .   ,         ,       " "        ,          ,       ,     .    ,    ,   ,      ,       .

----------


## Urich

" - , , .       ..." ()  "-"

   ,      .

    . ,    "      "  1963 .       ...

:     -      .     (   ),     .
,        -    -.   -       , ,   .
        "  ", 1984.
      . .

      .      - ,     ,    .         ,     .

----------


## Urich

> -


       .

    -  .
               .
       ,  ,           .

----------


## _

.        -903 (,    "")  -,      .      . ,         ,  ,      -NWT-7.   ,  ,     .  .         ,  ,     ,    .

----------


## _

,        ,   NWT ""?       ...

----------


## ua3dkc

*_*,

     903  -   ,       ,           .

----------


## ua3dkc

NWT        !

----------


## UZ1CA

!      ,   NWT   ,       .  ,  ,    ,  .
   ,    ,     ?

----------


## _

> NWT        !


    .    -   .   -    ,  600  12 . 9     .   . 1.4    .  ,      .   -16 ,   -8.
 - ""  .      ""    -   .        ,       .      ,   ""   ,   ""   .       ,             .     .
    .

*  7 ():*




> *_*,
> 
>      903  -   ,       ,           .


  .           ,  -.     3 ,   ""  -  3    .     . RFSimm    -,     ,   ,    ,        -.    8-9.   .

----------


## _

,    .   - ,  .     -903 -  -,   -    .      .      -  ,      .
  .        CW.    - SSB  CW.     ,  .  ,    .        - 2300 .     - 82 .
 ,     ,     ?        (    "").    ,   ?        .
 .     :    ? -    ,     ? :Neutral:

----------


## RN6LKU

> CW. ....     - 82 .
>  , *    ,*     ? |


 .  ( ) - .  82,  .       .

----------


## konstantin us5itp

> ,     ,     ?        (    "").


  ,   ,    :Smile: .   ;  SSB  ,        .20.,  CW        ,    (   )    (     )      700-750  .        (    ),     ,      .     .         (    ).    -.
6- .  8865.  :

----------


## RK4CI

,        .    .         .     ?

----------


## RN6LKU

.     -     () .    - .    + ,        .

----------


## VICTORY

.

----------


## _

CW,     .  "".          .    -300 .   , -  .         .

----------


## _

,    .    ,      ,   . 
   ,   CW  SSB.   49,       ,  -.       RA3AO.        ,   .
  ,     ,  :
http://dl6gl.de/selbstbau-trx/der-rx...n-kein-problem
    .

----------


## 1961

1-7        !             ...?   3        ....       0....

----------


## Adagumer

> 1-7


     ,    ,     ,      .  , ,   NWT.

----------


## Valery Gusarov

6500, 1,5.    ?   ,     ?  ?

----------


## Valery Gusarov

!

----------


## CADET

.   "  ".        .

----------


## RN6LKU

NP0.   ?

----------


## RN6LKU

.  0805 -  SMD,    .

----------


## Ivan_007

0805

----------


## Ivan_007

,   ,     .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,   ?


  :Smile: .     



> ,  6.3


    ,        ,    ,          .

----------


## UB4ABD

*ua4sz*,       .    ,        .
   ,     .

----------


## _

> ,   !


 1    *UB4ABD*,       ...

    :



> F1  F2  1,      0.01.


       10 .   15      8 . ,   ,  .

----------


## ua4sz

> 1    *UB4ABD*,       ..


       ,     .   ,  1        .
           6   1 .     ,     .

----------


## _

> 6   1 .     ,     .


   ,       ?   "",       8,862,     - 15 .   ,   6      8,862/6 ,   -   10 .

,     -  .

----------


## ASTAT

!        .    ,   1  . ,   -      6 .          NWT . .       .   3-5 .

----------


## RN6LKU

> !        .    ,   1  . ,   -      6 .          NWT . .       .   3-5 .


 ,       ,      .     - 5,6 ,    . -  , -  - ... .

   .

----------


## ASTAT

.       6   ,  ,  -  1     .      SSB -  ,   CW - .
UB4ABD -     ,         -   .

----------


## UB4ABD

*RN6LKU*,     1-9


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/guitarm...e/view/492100/


     ?

----------


## ledum

> ""     ,         .


          .      .       ,     -    .     -  399 **      LC 4.3,    3.    .

----------


## UB4ABD

*VICTORY*,    .  ,  ,  .  ,  ,     500.   / .            . ,           500   ,     .     .

----------


## ASTAT

-    ,    UB4ABD

----------


## UB4ABD

*ASTAT*,          ,        .       80 /(EMU0202)
  ,       .

----------


## UB4ABD

,   .   ,   2.7.

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/guitarm...e/view/492181/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/guitarm...e/view/492182/

    ,   ,        .

,        SDR https://disk.yandex.ru/public/?hash=...%2BmHpGGAp8%3D

----------


## RN6LKU

> .      50   -800  .      ,        ?


   6-.

  :



    8-.  UT2FW    6-.

----------


## UB4ABD

.      .    ,         .    ,  10,      (   :Razz: ).       7.         ?        ?        ,  ,      ,  ,   -500-3,1.      http://rw1qu.narod.ru/rl_7_2001/rl_str31.htm 
   , :


      :

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/guitarm...e/view/495006/



http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/guitarm...e/view/495005/

        .   ,         54.    ,  , ,     .

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/guitarm...e/view/495007/

 ,  ,    ,     ?   ,       ,     ( )  .

----------


## konstantin us5itp

. ,      ,      (.2)        :Super:      . http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=16795&page=22

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UB4ABD*,              .

----------


## RN6LKU

> *UB4ABD*,              .


  .   ,     . - ,     2   .

----------


## Relayer

min-loss  QER 
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post640464

----------


## RN6LKU

> ,        . ur5frr   .     .      .


  ...

----------


## konstantin us5itp

> *konstantin us5itp*, ,      .


 http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post499264 http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post499502

----------

RA4FIX

----------


## UZ1CA

8-   8-  (   ),   70. , ,    , 880 ,    2,7.    ,   ,     ?
,    ,   330 ,   .

----------


## UZ1CA

: 1(7,998642), 2(7,998653), 3(7,998669), 4(...671), 5(...696), 6(741), 7(756), 8(770).

----------

rock fan, UR7IF

----------


## RV3AM

> 8-   8-  **, ,    , 880 ,    2,7.    ,   ,  *   ?*
> ....................  ........


  ?

  ,   #731.
      Alt+Print Screen,
        ( * irfan View*      ,  ),        .

----------

UZ1CA

----------


## 12701

,        (     ) .

----------


## RV3AM

> ....................  .......   ?
>  ....................  .................


      Ld .           880.
       Ld ,    ,       .
     Ld    .     . :Smile:

----------


## RV3AM

> ,   Ld?


 ,    .
 ,    8-,    .

,  ..   *  =* *-60*,         NWT ( ).

----------


## yl2gl

,   " -" , . ,      ,      4, 6, 8   (   )     .  .  NWT-7  ""     !  :Wink: 
, ,    ...
     -    L.
   ,    (-   , )   SSB   .

----------


## ASTAT

!   12701,        (      ),    .       . ,     SSB  (   -        R).

----------


## RA4HTN

,  ?

      5 Rd = 21 .
    5.5dB           50   11,8   
..        ,   5         3  15?

----------


## UZ1CA

4-  Ld-49  2.8 ,   ,  .  ...    :Razz:

----------


## ua4sz

> ,   " -" , . ,      ,      4, 6, 8   (   )     .
>       -    L.


   ,  G3JIK

----------


## ua4sz

> ,      .


   .

----------


## ua4sz

> ,     G3JIK.


 :Smile:  . 20-21  ..       .

----------


## RV3AM

> . 20-21  ..       .


    ,    ,     .
            . :Sad: 
     .
           TRX   , :Rolling Eyes: 
      .  ,   ,    .
       , 30-45     . :Smile:

----------


## ua4sz

> .
> 
>            TRX   ,


    .  .       ,         .                  "".
                          750     ,         , .           G3  :Smile:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 67

,         11059   5 ,     AADE,      ,       280    .      ,   ,     .     .

----------


## RU3AEP

> ,         11059   5 ,    AADE,      ,       280    .


-   .  ,      100  -    .    ,     ,     ..   ""          . ,       ,        (  288 KHz)     (     ).

----------

lamobot

----------


## Ivan-ra6lc

> .


            ,      ?

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> ,  .


    1   3     , ,   .        ,     ,  . ""   ...
   .  :Smile:

----------


## konstantin us5itp

> ,     SMD .


  -  ,     :Smile: .        .   HC49U/4H     32-33    (   ).

----------


## RV3AM

> ,   95_96 , ....................  ..
>    TS-2000,   -  .


      .....




> ....................  ................
>    .


 :Rolling Eyes:  :Smile: 
         ,     ..

----------


## 67

> ,     ,     ..


  - FA NWT     ,     .  AD603 + AD8307,       11059  (      ).      (   AD9951)     .       NWT     ""  , ..     . ,        ?   Reactive L High Pass ,   .

----------


## sgk

> , ,       In Band IMD       ,    50_100.
>  ?


      5    ""  1    . IMD  -88    12-15 .    IMD    ARRL  .

----------


## RK4CI

> - FA NWT    ,     .  AD603 + AD8307,       11059  (      ).


      ,    ?  , -75 .   .  +17  .         .           .   ,     ,       ,    .    ,    ...

----------


## RK4CI

> VGA + . ,  130 dB


 .   ,       ,  .            . ,      ,    ... ,         .

----------


## RA4HTN

> ,        ?   Reactive L High Pass ,   .


    ,          500.         250-300 ,       (    330 ).     .

----------


## RV3AM

> VGA + . ,  130 dB  .............


         FA-NWT    *?* ....     !?
            DDS ,  D603.

   400  DDS?
 c :

----------


## 67

> FA-NWT    ? ....     !?
>        DDS ,  D603.
> 
>    400  DDS?


       (     ),     350  (     , ..          ,     ,   ).       ,           5202,           .   ,  15 , 20 . 
  : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...1&d=1363205093

----------


## 67

> .
>     FA-NWT    AD603,  ?


,     ,     .  ,   ,       AD603,     ( +4dBm  ),     (  )  .

----------


## konstantin us5itp

*67*,     80.    PLL (),   ,  ""  :Smile:   .         .

----------


## 67

> 67,     80.    PLL (),


,     KDS,  DS0531SVN.

----------


## DerBear

,    ,                ?

     :


      ,     ?     ?

----------

LB4IG

----------


## R0SBD

. , 4  2002 ,  40-41.

----------


## LB4IG

.      4.9152    2.5-2.7 .   30   NWT-502  .   ,   1 .   ,       ?

----------


## LB4IG

.   ,           .  4- ,     ,     (-).             -5dB.   ,                ?
!

73,

----------


## UT5LP

> ,                ?


 - ,..       10-30.  ...     ... :Wink: 
   NWT, ,   - .

----------


## UT5LP

,  .
,  ,  ,    .

----------

LB4IG

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...     .


 http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1014799

----------


## ur4qrc

LB4IG :      .    -R  R.   . :Razz:

----------


## konstantin us5itp

*UN7GCE*,   , "*    Dishal        .          .*" ,  ,    .
,   ""     ( ),                     (        ).  ""     .
73! .

----------


## R4AAY

NWT-7              .       4-   (  NWT-7    50,     15 ).

----------


## R4AAY

> NWT-7


  ?

----------


## UR5TJJ

.   774 ,,      J310.     -,        NWT.

----------


## UN7GCE

> , "    Dishal        .          ." ,  ,    .


  ,    . .  ,          . ..   , ,   .        .




> ,        ,    ?
>       ?


 ,    .   ,   .   ,       , .
       R .  
  , -   .



> 8        J310.


     .      , -   .     .
    ,     :Neutral:

----------

konstantin us5itp

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...   NWT -  ...


       .  ,          R . ...!
    R        , ..  .      C ~0.1 uF.  ,  .      .       . 
  R, -    .       , -            ,     :Razz: 
      .      ,    . 
  R   ,   .

----------


## R4AAY

> .


   ,       .           NWT-7  ?

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...


      ...
 ,  .    12 .
 R     .    (  ,   )  .   ,     .   NTW-7     .  ,     ,   .  100-70!   5-20.   ,    NWT-7,       ,   ,  .      . ,  , .
  .     - 50 .   R    .

----------

R4AAY

----------


## UA0OAG

.

----------


## ra6foo

> .


        -   ,
(  ,    - )       ,
  .     (  ra6foo )   !!

----------


## _

> ,    60.


  : "  ,   ,   -  " :Smile: .

----------


## ua3rbj

.

----------


## RX6LQ

> ?


=4,84 -     .     -65   4-  -  .   10...12   .

----------


## RX6LQ

> .


  . ,   NWT.

----------


## ua3dkc

,            ,           .

----------


## ua3dkc

....

----------


## bbx

nwt,

----------


## bbx

,  .

----------


## ua3dkc

,         !!!      ,     ,       ????      .

----------


## ur5yfv

> .


      -,       ,  24-410.
     ,  ...    4    NWT.
       ...   .
       .         .

----------


## RX6LQ

-20  -  -    ,     - 50- .        4- .   -        ,     .         (   UN7GCE).

----------


## R4AAY

> -       ,     .         (   UN7GCE).


     ,   .        ,     0.

----------


## _

> . ,   NWT.


 ....  .      40 . ,    ...  ()      40 ,   30. ,  ,      30 ,   40,   60 ,   80.              100 .
     .    . ,         .

----------


## ra6foo

> 100 .


  110 .  - .      
 5    20   .
C ,  5  6.3      
,   1...2  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Serg

> .


    " "?  :Smile:

----------

ur5yfv

----------


## _

> 110 .  - .      
>  5   20   .
> C ,  5  6.3      
> ,   1...2


   NWT-7,    ?

----------


## UN7GCE

> UN7GCE,   , .    UN7GCE.


     ,     .      ,   .  :Razz: 
! !  4    .    = 5,2  4 .
   .        .   .
(     R   ,    ).

*  8 ():*




> ,     0.


   ,     ,          ,    .
*PS*  .    -80.    ,  +10 .        :-)
*PPS* :       . =?

----------


## RX6LQ

> -80.    ,  +10 .


  - , ,  .    -    4-        60 ?

P.S.  _ -   4-  .

----------


## RX6LQ

> -  .  ,        (  ,  ). , ?         ?


 ,    ,  -    ,    -.  -  -    ,    -     .    ,           ,      ,  ,   .   ,      ,     - ,  ,   . 

  6-   =1,38...1,4  ,   .

----------


## RX6LQ

,  - , , .   ,  ,     10- - 12-    , ..  4-     40...48 .        .

----------


## UN7GCE

,        NWT7,    .  ,  ,  .

*  5 ():*



> (   ),  ,     ,  .


,            .      5  ,   .    .     .

----------


## _

> ,            .      5  ,   .    .     .


,  ,       ,   .  ,    ,     .     (AD8000,     50     ),     (   ) .     ,      ,   .   -,       .  , (NWT)     ().     .

----------


## UN7GCE

> 6-   =1,38...1,4  ,   .


        (   ).    ,       < 1.8  6 .    -60   4 ,  = 1.4  6-.          .

----------


## RX6LQ

> .


,    -         .      , ..        (  ).    250 . - ,        . ,    30-  250- ., ..    8 ,  Rs -  4-  40-  ( 10 ). 
       Q   Rs,        ,   ,       Q   Rs. 
       ,      "" , , ,  8-    =1,5...1,6 -    . ,      ,     ,     ,  "".

----------


## Suh

Please tell me,    ( )    ?
 ,  ,  ,   3 .       ,      ,   (  3 ).

----------


## R4AAY

.         4,6  8- .   .
 ,           .   ,  4-          60.

----------


## R4AAY

,       -50     ,    10-12.      ,       -50-53   -48???( 4 ).

----------


## R4AAY

> 


     ,    ..         ?

----------


## UN7GCE

> ,    ..         ?


   ?       .          ,     .  ,   .     ,     http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1015154



> NWT7    !?


2009        SMD ,     (  !).     .
       .       .  ,    R.   !  ,    ( stend_1).      "  ".
  .  NWT,     .    . !    .

----------


## UN7GCE

> R      ?


!     .
       .  ,    ,         .         .       2  14         .    -    .

----------

VSergio

----------

yl2gl

----------


## R4AAY

NWT-7   .

----------

QGQ, Suh

----------


## UN7GCE

> - ...


     4-   ,          .    ! ?       4-     10 .      .       ()   - ,    ,    .          -80?      -60    ,     ,       60!



> ...    50-  60-  -     , ..  10


 ,      3,16.

----------


## VSergio

> Sprint Layout 6.0 RUS


  6-   , .....,   !  .    ,   .

----------

QGQ

----------


## UN7GCE

> portable,  6-   .


    ,  6 .

----------


## RX3

.
             .., ..   ,       NWT  :Razz:

----------


## R4AAY

?     ?

----------


## RX6LQ

> ,      3,16.


,   ,    3,16,   3,16 . ,  .    10.    ?
    "   50-  60-  -     ,"   : 50 -  10   ,  60 -  10   .  ,    ,     .

----------


## ra3qdp

> ?   , ,      .


  ,      ,            ,    .




> ,  ,       .


      ,      ,                 ?        *. 
      3-   ?
*

----------


## RX6LQ

:      SARK-110 -   ,       !    ,       .      - 110-    .        DL2KQ.

----------


## ua4sz

> ?     ?
>  187605


     ,  .
   ,    .

----------


## UN7GCE

> Dishal      ?


   ,        *(Help)*    .    .
 ,    ,    .    .      .     ,   .

----------

R4AAY

----------


## UN7GCE

> ?     ?


      ,       .  ,    
 ( http://www.bartelsos.de/dk7jb.php/qu...er-horst-dj6ev ),      ,      .         ,     .          NWT7   -3 .  ,       ,         ( ).      .
** !    .   ,    .  !

----------


## UN7GCE

> ,    ,           .


 !      .  ,        .
     .     ,      NWT  L.    .
  .   5500,        (L=43 mH   )       8000,     .     L  ,  .    ...       Uout/Uin.   ,   ~3,6 dB  . , -     ?

----------

UN7GCE

----------


## VSergio

*UN7GCE*, !  !    !

----------


## Livas60

:
http://dc5pi.akadns.de/blogs/media/b...ime=1274562790

----------


## UR5TJJ

> :
> http://dc5pi.akadns.de/blogs/media/b...ime=1274562790


.

----------


## Livas60

> ,      ( ) .


,    ,        ,    .          "".

----------


## Livas60

,   ,   ,       .

----------


## Livas60

http://dl6gl.de/book/export/html/40         NWT7,       .      ,       .

----------


## R4AAY

> 6-


     ,    Sprint-Layout-6.0-RUS-Portable   .       16,    3    .

----------


## UA5O

> !        6-   . ,   !
>    !? ???...


     6,  ,     ,    . :Smile: 

,       .      ,   .     .

----------


## Livas60

> ,      ?       .


            .    .       J310,       BFS17  SMD .        ,   .                .
,  ,   .         ,              .         .      BNC-JR.        .

----------


## UN7GCE

> J310,       BFS17  SMD .


, !    ,     2303  :Wink: 
    (   )           L   .     -     ,     . .     43 mH   41,40 mH. , ,  ( ).

----------


## UN7GCE

> ?


   ,    .
 ,   .

PS      , ,    .
    , -  .        .
      ,     .  :Cool:

----------


## VSergio

*Suh*,   !   .       ,   ,   .  !  !

----------


## QGQ

*mors*, ,  .

----------


## sgk

> , -       .    ,   , 
>   ,      .


    180  188 ,   .

----------


## sgk

> .. !   ,     !


180   ""     .
   "" 1,5     50   5-10 .     -3 .        5,53 .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1037168

----------


## sgk

> ,    , -   .


       ,  ,  153 .
  8000    916  -3 ,   8300,       ,      -3 .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ?


   , -       !      .     .   ,  -    ,      ! 
  ,   ,      -   ()  .   ,     ,   .             .      QER .   ,          .
,  ,   ,     Dishal (  ,     M.Dishal).                    ,             (  ,             1 !) .        S.Cohn        G3UUR.     QER .

----------

Alex 4N, AlexZander, Alex_1, belpochta, DARKSTAR, deeck75, DerBear, EU7BZ, EW6D, Integral, konstantin us5itp, n644nt, QGQ, R4AAY, ra3qdp, RA4FIX, RU3BT, RX6LQ, Serg007, SIMON_23, SNABBER, Stabor, tolstyk, UA3UHO, UA6LUT, UA9LKK, UA9UDQ, ulura, UR5VFT, V!!!, Valery Gusarov, veso74, VICTORY, waleri,  ,

----------

RX6LQ, Stabor

----------


## EW6D

, !!      .   Dishal ,   http://www.giangrandi.ch/electronics/crystalfilters/xtaltest.html 
     fp.   1-48 + 3-63 .          +20 .      ,    .       ,     ,     ?  ?
 ,

----------


## EW6D

,  !!

----------

EW6D, Valery Gusarov

----------

-  ...





> .   Dishal ,


 Crystal parallel resonance frequency:
fp


  "",    ,   


> 6  ,           G3UUR.


    "  " ...   ?

----------


## _

> ,        (      5 !) ....


        ....   . 
       200 .    1/4. ,   ,   .   ?
     ?     NWT (  50 -  ),    ,   .     ,      (  ).    (     ,      ,           ).      ?    .  ....

----------


## _

..        ,    .   ,      ,   ,      86 ,   -75.  ""  .  ,   ...
,  .      .        -  ,    100 , .

----------


## _

> .       .   ,     ,      .     , ,  .      .
> PS ,  +10 . ,      ?            , ..    ?


,   ...     . ()      20 .         ,   150 ,    50   "".    -303,   2,2 .  - ,  BF-245.
  .       -    .     .    ""    -87 .     ,     14 , .   ,    . ,  "",  .     .   ,  10-15,     800 .        .  ,   ,  .

----------


## _

NWT  0,7 ,  .   -87 .   ,    92,    ,     :Smile: . 
  ...   6 .     . 1 -110 , 2-160 .    2.      .  ,  -   ,  -      ,  80 .  ,  -        (   ,  ).   , 20 ,  ,   ,     (60 ),    80 ,     .          83-78=5  .   ..        .    -40 .
  -  . - ,   4,39.   ,     .  ,    "",   . ,    ,      -2,5 .    -  .    .
    ?  :   ( -303  BF-245A)      4 /.  50  ,     ?  ,   ,        ...

----------


## _

> ,     .


  ,          .   .  6 ,     . , ,      ,      8 , . ,    5 ,       .    (     ,    ,    ). 




> ,     ,    ,    .    ,      -   .


 -    ,    ,   .        :   ,   ,       .  8 , 5 ,   500 ,    .    (    ,    ),   .      .     6 .       .
 ,   ...

----------


## _

...     320,  62 .    5,8.   ,   1,5 .   .        (   ,  ,       ,     -      ). 
      ,     ,       ,   ,  .    ,      .  ,       10 (   ,   ,      5-7 ).  
      ,   ,    6-8  ,   .         (-    - ,        300 mV.)

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...


,        ,         C1=56 pF  2=1800 pF.   6 uH     8800     50 .
             .          - 60 - 70 ,   ,      .    ()     .          ,     ,      .    1/4    1/1  ,           .   ,   .

----------


## 240

.   (,  ) ,   .      .     "".               20          50 ?    -   BF 245  ?

----------


## _

,    .     ,           5.     ,      .      ,        .    ,    :Smile: .
      ...      ?     .    ?       .         .     -  ,     .    ,    , ,  .    -    .   ,  ,    NWT    5-7  .       .      .      ,     .      . ,    ,   .
     :     .        -84 .     ,   -?
       .  ,   - . 
  . ,  ,      .

----------


## _

> 20          50 ?   -   BF 245  ?


  , ,      303   ,   . 4  J310       ,      .      .       ( ),  .     (   ,  ), , -    ,     .  ,  AD8307,    ,   500 !!      .




> !  !    !


 ,       ,     ,   .         " ".

----------


## V!!!

.
   100 
 R   .

----------


## UN7GCE

> 100 
>  R   .


?       ?   (  1/4  )    -0,9 .       .   ,        ,   6 - 10 .




> ,          -84 .       (     ,   ,  ,  ).     ,   - ,  ,     .


, ,      -90 . , !        .      ,         .    . SMD  ,      .  ,                   .    , -  () ,  NWT      .     . ,        ,   .      .

----------


## _

> , ,      -90 . , !        .      ,        .


    .. ,  ,     .     ,     ,    ,          .        .  , ,         84 . 90 ,     ... ,  ,  ,     - ()        .




> !
>     R  ,   1,   .


, ,    ,      .

----------


## lubitel

to: UN7GCE & _
             .       NWT,     160 . . AD8310,        +4dBV  -90 dBV.        "" .
   .     0,3V    .  :  ( )  ,         NWT         .
       . :       ,        1,5V   50 .
      \,            .
  8    ()        SMD  470 ,              70-75 dB. !!!!  
                (  -40-55 dB.),        . 
      (-65  ),      .
     NWT   NWA ,     ,   -90 dB  . 
 . *.*

----------


## _

-          100 .        90 ,     .       :Smile:  :Smile: .

----------

UN7GCE

----------


## vadim_d

> , ,   ?


,         :Smile:

----------


## Livas60

deDishal203.        :

----------


## UN7GCE

> :


   ?   ,        .  - 1251

*     .      .*
* :* 
*1.    (   Windows  Regedit.exe);*
*2.  HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\ SYSTEM\CurrentContro  lSet\Control\Nls\Cod  ePage;*
*3.    1252: * 
* Windows XP  "C_1251.NLS" * 
*4.    -  . *

----------


## UN7GCE

> ,     "".


,   ""      ,   , -  .   ,  .       .

----------


## ra3qdp

.   . 
           -    ( ) - .
        -  .    -    .

----------

UN7GCE

----------


## R0SBD

,   ,    , ..       ..

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


 ,        ,      (      :Smile: )       



> , , - ,    -  ,   (       -       -?), ..      ..


  -  100%,     -        .   ,          ,      .    ,     ,    ()  ()  ,   .        -     .-   :Smile:

----------


## VSergio

,     . 2-277.  .-  .      . !         - .  3- 612.    !         !?        .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...%D4%CF2%CF-277
!

----------


## CADET

> -   ,       ,


,   ...

----------


## ua3rbj

" " .

----------


## vadim_d

> / ""   35,5 .  Fs    700    500 .


      ?

----------


## CADET

> ...     "  "?


  "" ? , .



> ?


 15 ,   35,5 . ,  ,    Fs     .    .

----------


## CADET

> ,    ,          ...


    ,    -  .   ,  -.

----------


## VSergio

*Georgij*, !   . ,      . ..        .    !    .    ,  ,  !?

----------


## CADET

,    .  ,     ,    ,  , , ,    .

----------


## ledum

> Cadet.    8190,8 : http://www.quartz1.com/price/price.p...req2=9000&p=20 (       225 .)   ,      , ..     ,   ,   .      , ..?


           .    .        ,         - 20000--. ,   -     ,     .    -    -       ,      .   1-5-6      +-30-50-6   .           .

----------


## EW6D

!
         G3UUR (    Help  Dishal  6 .).    ,    - .  SMD,   MMBT3904.        ,     -   .              .     50  ,  3-57    3-52/1    ...
   Exel ,      .     .    ,    .  ?        - C0, Lm, Fs ??    ?  ,     . Elzet      :-) 
C , 

P.S.     6  8     Avers,     Help  Dishal ,    -     .        "".    8        .

----------

leksey441

----------


## UN7GCE

> ,    .  ?


  9     "       X-tuning". Ÿ      " Xtal"
 ,    ,       ,   2%   . .  2,4 ,    Fs     48 .            .      9 .      Fs  1 !     !

----------


## _

> P.S.     6  8     Avers.


       .       ,   .

----------


## EW6D

!!          2  ,        .  ...

----------


## EW6D

, , .
,  ,        .      ,        ...      ..

----------


## lubitel

,         ,         ,    ,      .

----------


## EW6D

80         Dishal  2- ... 150 .  :Razz: .    ,     .         RA3AO.     Fs    ,   L  (      ).     2-3 , -   "", -       2-3 , ,  , 3-  4- ...        Avers.    2 ,       -   ,   ,     .       ,      ....        .... ,                 :Smile:

----------


## _

,    ,   15 , .  "".     (  ,   ,   -  )  .   NWT  .   ,  ,  ,      .   .   (NWT) ,      . ,  ,   .   .     .     ,   ....  ,      , ""   .       .     ,  .      .      ..   .   8-   4-.
,    ,       -90 ,    ...

----------

EW6D

----------


## _

> -        . , -  ,       ,     1 pF ,  3 pF    .


  .   - 60.      .   .  LC-   .    ,       ,     .     ,           "".  ,     ,    ,    .   . , ,    .       ,     . ,    ,    .
    ,  - ,    ,  .   .         ,  ,    .     -  .    .    .
    . ,    .

----------

EW6D

----------


## konstantin us5itp

*EW6BA*, ,    ,        -    ,     ,    .        (    -   ,     ).           ,    ,    .  , ", ".  :Smile:  
     .
P.S.     .   ,      (         CW- ) ..  SMD          .     ,       .
73!

----------


## CADET

> SMD          .     ,       .


 ,      .

----------


## CADET

,        . ,           ,      .  :Smile:             .
        -:          .      ,         ,    .

----------

EW6D

----------

EW6D

----------


## UN7GCE

> -:          .


  .          .     SSB  CW     . ,     -20  (),     CW .     800 .       .     5500    220 pF.     " Xtal"  ,          .    .

----------


## EW6D

!!        100      600 .   ,    .
,      . ,          !!   Cs    ,  100 .    " Xtal"  97,8  -   .

----------


## EW6D

,      .        -   :Razz:  ,                 6- ,         (  )             .           ,            .         ,     ,    2 .                ?

----------


## EW6D

,      6  8    .  6-   CW (  )  2       - Cs1    .   ,  , ,          .

----------


## UN7GCE

Dishal          8 .        ,  ,       Fs,           .
  SSB 12 , F   3  2,347  (   2,4)  =1,30. ,   ,       -1  (  10).
  CW 10 , F  750  (   800), =1,96.   -1,8 .
 , ,     .    12 (10)       .
           .

----------


## UA9UDQ

303?

----------


## ur5ifm

> SSB 12 , F   3  2,347  (   2,4)  =1,30. ,   ,       -1  (  10).
>   CW 10 , F  750  (   800), =1,96.   -1,8 .
>  .


   ,      ..   cw   
   ?

----------


## UA9UDQ

> *UA9UDQ*,     J310 .


bf245  ?   307 
303         
     303?

----------

To vektor. : !

----------


## UR5VFT

http://ea4nz.ure.es/rtrx/rtrx.html

----------


## UA9UDQ

.... 
      -46

----------


## UA9UDQ

2 -8  ,      ..   ...

----------


## UA9UDQ

?
        -30 
 R  680 
  -76

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

1)   ,     -   0 .
2)    -  20    50 .     ?

----------


## UA9UDQ

> ?







> 1)   ,     -   0 .


 0




> 2)    -  20    50 .     ?


  -20 




> -        .


      #1058

----------


## UR5VFT

?

----------


## lubitel

To UR5VIT:
            .   ,          ,                  .         ,   50 .           .         ""  .        .
 , 73!
P.S.    :    ,      .     8 - 10  DC.
   ,    .

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## UN7GCE

> ... ...


   .     ?




> ... ,        -80 ?


      .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1056207
   ,     .

----------

UA9UDQ

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...  307


   .  , , , - .     .

----------


## UA9UDQ

Fs  8  


    ?
    ?     ?

----------


## UA9UDQ

> 


 :Smile:     ...  ,    ,      ,   .....  ...

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...  ...


!        .
      ?     ?

----------


## Integral

,    .        .            .
      3dB:



  ,   :



  NWT       -3,   2.96. 
     Lm, m  Fs .

 

      deDishal:



     6.      SW-2013.   Lm=126.064, Cm=5.583, Fs=5999.256
  RFSimm    :

 

  ,       ""     SW-2013.   :



           ,  2  :


       ,    (      ).     ,      RFSimm  .               :



      .

----------

UA9AU,

----------


## UN7GCE

> ,  2  :


,  ,      ?       ! !

----------


## Integral

> ,  ,      ?       !


  .     , ..      .     ,    . 
     .         * ->  ,*  * ->  ->  *              . ,        13.7 ,               .    .       ,     .      .    ,               .        . 

   3.1   6.   : deDishal      5.9.0.8  6.2.0.4



   :



   5.9.0.8:



  :



     UA1OJ 6.2.0.4



       ,    .    ,  .       ,     :



       3.1,     .        .          .

----------

UN7GCE

----------


## vadim_d

> 


    Ck (    )    ,         .  ,         ,    .    UA1OJ  ,         ,     ,   ,        ,     . -    6.2.0.4        HSPICE

----------


## vadim_d

> 3,1   Ck      .


,      ,  ,   Ck    CW ,  - ,        .              .         ,     ,       .     -   "  -12 ",  ,  . Ck             SSB ,   CW

----------


## 240

?

----------


## UB3DEH

,       .     .   303 (  3EX2)   .  .

----------


## Integral

> ,           QER (G3UUR) .
>          ,       Cohn  .      ,  .       .


 .



> ,  ,       ,        -2     .    2,02 .     3,1 .
>     (2,10)    RFSimm.


 .    ,  .  ,   .



> Ld....?        Ld  75....
>    30 - 50.
>     "" ?     .


   , 6.       SW.     Ld, -     .     ,        .

----------


## 240

> .


       .    .       .    ,  .   .    .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ,   .


    1 ,           .





> -    3       .


   ,      ,    8 .          . . ,  ,  ,  QER , ,   .. 
  , , .

----------


## UB3DEH

.        -40 .   .

----------


## UB3DEH

( )
      (-80)    .        ,     .       RV3DLX     ( )!   NWT -7       (  24).        ,   .  :Neutral: .    NWT 502 ? (  ?)

----------


## UB3DEH

RV3DLX    ?    .   
 :Sad:

----------


## UN7GCE

> .


,   ,    -80 .     ,      NWT   :Neutral:

----------


## RV3DLX

(   " ")     .      ,      ,      .           .
.

----------

ra6ljm

----------


## 240

*RV3DLX*, ,      .         ,    ,  ,   .  ,   ,  ,   .

----------

UN7GCE

----------


## chet

> RV3DLX, ,


 ,     .RN0QA.

----------

240

----------


## ASTAT

> 


 !   ,     .    NWT   50 ,    R3 .   ,         Leokri  .

----------


## RW6CO

,        QER   MiniSW .

----------

Integral

----------


## Integral

QER  6,  2.7.     12 ,     -    .        :



     SW-2013,       :



   . -     ,     ,    .     NWT   1.2,    :

----------



----------


## UA9UDQ

> .

----------

UB3DEH

----------


## ra3qdp

.

----------


## RA4HTN

(R motional)     .
   .
      5   Rm        1dB. (      20-12  ,       9  )
   -    ,      ,       .
                 ,     


   .
Rs -  ()  
-       .
R0 -           12,5 .

Rm   c  .

----------

UN7GCE

----------


## RA4FIX

> 


   ?

----------


## Integral

> , Rd=60 Om?  ?   , -       Rd?


, Rd   60.     .     ,       .      ,   :



    Rd   -0,67:



  -0,67 Rd   22.   Rd   ,   .       .   deDishal     3-:



    ,   .

*  43 ():*

*UB3DEH
*    .       .         .         0,1     245.    -   :



  ,    :Razz: 

 

   .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...         .


     !  :Razz: 
*Integral*      =0,1



> Rd   -0,67:


,   ,   ,  Rd=0     .   Rd ,     -0,67 ,    . .. Rd        L  Cs, Cp,       .   ?     .

----------


## UB3DEH

> UB3DEH
>     .       .         .         0,1     245.    -   :


! 
   ( ).          . ( ..).            ,     .          (    ).  .   :Sad:

----------


## Integral

> ,   ,   ,  Rd=0     .


 .



> Rd ,     -0,67 ,    .


    .    , NWT    -0,67 .        Rd,    .



> Rd        L  Cs, Cp,      .   ?     .


Rd   ,        L  .     ,        L, Cs, Cp, Rd.        .     :Smile:

----------

dnepr

----------


## Integral

> -     ,  ,  Rd   5   60  ?


  :
Rd=5  Rd=62

----------


## Integral

> -6 -10 dB  .
> ,        . 
>    , ....


    6   : Fs=5999.256, L=126.064, Cs=2, Rd=60



   "",     .   ,     -6     2.     ,         5400,         2.7-3.

    8.867  Rd   20.      HC-49S ( ): Fs=8864.509, L=30.67, Cs=3.1, Rd=20






> .
>     Rd ?          ,     / .
> ,     ?


       RFSimm,         .       Rd  ,      , / . ..        : 15-20   8.867   (L=30-40), 40-60   6 (L  100).

----------

R2FA

----------


## vadim_d

> "",


       ,   ,    ,  ,      .

----------


## RX3

.         .        Ld  45 .     Dishal   40 .  ,   ,   , -   ?     ?
.

----------


## RX3

, Dishal      3 dB      NWT.

----------


## UN7GCE

> .


    , http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1037265 
       L      .         ,   .
 !
 ,    , -   ?
       .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...      ...


  .

----------


## RA1TEX

6,4  
   1,2  5     .

----------


## vadim_d

> ?


  -      -  :Sad:

----------


## ra6ljm

> 4-


 ?

----------


## UN7GCE

> ,       .      ,   QER    .


   ,  ,         ,   ,     .    .        . QER    SSB,  CW       ,  ,    "".        .

*  10 ():*




> 4-      ,


 , -     .         , -        . ..      .   .

----------


## UN7GCE

> :          .


  !        .  SSB  CW.

----------


## UN7GCE

> Dishal    ?


  95.

----------


## Explorer

*UN7GCE*,
 .

----------


## Integral

> ,       ...


    .      MiniYES,         :

 

     .

----------

ra6ljm

----------


## Integral

> 6,4


  :Smile:      ,            .      , -     .

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,   QER


QER  - "",  "      ".          -  -           .        ,     .

----------


## RW6CO

> QER  - "",  "      " .


 QER    "",     ,        ,    .     QER      .     -   QER   #1114 (   )    QER .        ,     .

----------


## Integral

> -05  -169  8.         ?


     8.814,  1.   9 , 8.      .      .       F1=8816.258, F2=8814.328, Cp=5.1p.        Ld=14.858, Cd=21.943, Fs=8813.925
                .



> 3,1.   ,    .


   ,    .     ,     .

----------


## Integral

*RX3*,          QER-    ,    .       .   ,         ,      .

----------

Valery Gusarov

----------


## CADET

4-  -   6  ,           1 . ,   .  ,    "".
       8,814.      2 ,      .        260 .      .  ,    ""       .    " "     .

----------


## CADET

,    ...

 , , " + "   ,   . ,   .       !

----------


## CADET

-...  ,      XF-9B01.      ,        .

----------


## konstantin us5itp

> ,     .


   8 .19   9 .19. 1998.
P.S.     Funkamateur 1/90 . 37.

----------

Integral

----------


## CADET

> .   ?         RFSimm,             .         ,     .


  Fs    .       .  -   .  - ,  ,    .          ""  .       "",    .  :Smile:     8814   ...
,   ,  ,    - .    L    -12, 8      .   .  ,   ,  .
     50 ,   -    .    ,     :     ,     .    -.
,  ,      ,   ,    , .

----------

Integral

----------


## Integral

*CADET*,   . 



> ,     :     ,     .


      ,  R.  R. .     "".



> ,      ,   ,    , .


   ,      RFSimm -  ""    :Smile:

----------


## V!!!



----------


## CADET

.  ,       .      56 .    . ,    L.     Fs  2  , ,  .  , 20  ,  "  ",    .         2 ,     .
,  ,  ,    .  :Smile:

----------


## _

> .


 ,  ,  .       .     .     (  ).     .  ,          ,   ,     ,        .
...      ...          :Neutral: ?

----------


## _

> ...      ...         ?


,  ...

----------

ra3qdp

----------


## CADET

!
      ,       .   ,   . ,     ...
      .  :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> -   UP2NV    ""      -28


 ,       ,      .           ,  44-46,

----------


## vadim_d

> , ,    ,     -    Fs         Fs  Fp


    ,  , ,        :Smile: .   ,   ,         ,          :Sad: .   80-,   CP/M-80,                   :Smile:

----------


## Integral

> ,  ,  .       .     .    (  ).     .


   ,   .     ,    .



> ,   ,


  ,               -   .        60-   :Smile: 



*  6 ():*




> Dishal   SSB    8867, c  2.7   .          RfSim.  .   ,  -     .  ?  - ?


    RFSimm    L  C. ,  Dishal   =17.01653fF,    17.               .    .




> ,  ,  .       .     .    (  ).     .


   ,   .     ,    .



> ,   ,


  ,               -   .        60-   :Smile: 





*  9 ():*

   .        L,    Fs    .

----------



----------


## UA9UDQ

,   600-800 ,         ...??

----------

> , *   Cs  Cp*


   ,    Cs   ,  Cp  ,   .  ,      ?

----------

, !

----------



----------


## ra3qdp

> 


, ,  .

----------


## Vas1977

,       50-  ,    4- 9-       400   :Super: - ,  ,  .     50 (      ),       1 ,       ,  .  .  :::: 

  (2*400 ), -  ...

 196614

  1000  ,    ...

 196615

  1000  ... :Laughing: 

 196616

    2 ... :Cool: 

 196617

    0.1...100 ,   1.2     ... :Crazy: 

 :Sad: ,       ... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## UA9JSJ

.

----------


## ra6ljm

.
 ,     (    )    ?

----------

ra6ljm

----------


## UA9UDQ

> (=0, =3),         ,     .


   ,  300  c  =3   3
            ..

   1   / 1 


  2   / 300 


   300     ,       ?

----------


## UA9UDQ



----------


## UA9UDQ

170
   R12    ...   
     300   R12 300    
 

  R12 180   R  
  R12=R=300
R9

----------


## UA9UDQ

150   270 

        180

----------


## UA9UDQ

300 ,       
  100-470 
100   ...     470
  150-300      
   ...     
   ...

----------

RA4HTN

----------


## _

> 


 R12    .           ,          . 
 .  NWT   ,          .  .   ,      .   ,      ..
...        (        1 ,   ).     ,   -903  ,  .       ...       ,     .  ,       .    ,      ,

*  8 ():*

      :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...F2%F0%E0/page8
    .  76     "".        .

----------


## _

> R9  200   2     
>          20-30 
>  50    30 - 50 , VT3  302  J310
>   302  J310 ...


,   R9?     .   " ".  ,   ? J310   ,  .      ...

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...   300     ,        ?


 ,    , -  .       .
 ,    ,      , ..   .        .         -  .   ()     903.
        R.           .   .
   =3        .     =1.
   ,  .  CW  ?

----------


## RA4HTN

SSB 2.4 ,  8 ,  c R = 800     1.5    .
   800   (24 dB  ),  0.2 dB. , .
   ,   , ..   ,  ,     .

Rd = 33  , Lm = 49,02mH, 6MHz
    2,3-2,5dB

----------


## RA4HTN

.       25   40       25      NWT.  rfsime         .
111.cct

----------


## RA4HTN

dishal,   ,    Rfsim    ,      (    ).
  125    90 ,    , ..   Rfsimm         ( , ..       )     RFsimm ,   very good.
      ,     (       +-2-5) .
     .    125   +-30,   .     - 90-100      .


      , ..  2.7   .

----------

RA4HTN

----------


## RA4HTN

2.0.3       ...
deDishal203.zip

----------


## RX3

> SSB 2.4 , 8 , c R = 800     1.5    .


      1.5 .   .     .

----------


## Vas1977

> 1.5 .   .


 ?  :Cool:

----------


## RA4HTN

,     .      ,      .  ,     ,          . 
    -3    .  ,        .

----------


## RX3

( )   ,     .      Dishal,  ,            .

----------


## RX3

,   .

----------


## Integral

*RA4HTN
*    Dishal.    RFSimm,    .



   Dishal    .   .

  1.5 ,   :

----------

RA4HTN

----------


## Vas1977

> ,     .


 , ,    ,   .  ::::  ,  ,      . ,    -   ... :::: 







> RFSimm,    .


 RFSimm   - .  .   ... :Super: 

        -        ,       .         ... :Super: 






> RFsimm .


13  ,  .   ... :Laughing:      . ,    ,      -        ,  ,     ...

----------


## Vas1977

---

----------


## vadim_d

> 


           ,     



> 


  3         3.01...



> 3 ,   ,


   ,       ,    -  



> ,   -  Cs


  ,     ,     .   /  ,         ,       ,   / - .      stray capacitance     motion capacitance  ?  :Smile:

----------

RA4HTN

----------


## vadim_d

> RFSimm-   -


 -      - AC   SPICE-     :Smile:

----------


## Vas1977

> 3         3.01...


    .  -     1 ,     1 ,     +0.5   .   ...





> ,       ,    -


...

  -     -     - -   ,   . 
 ,  , -   ...
*RA4HTN*,     RFSimm- 90    .  ::bad:: 

!!!!! RFSIMM !!!!!!!

,        ,     ... :Super:

----------

RA4HTN

----------


## vadim_d

> -     1 ,     1 ,     +0.5   .   ...


        ,          HSPICE,  ,  , .     ,    ,      ,    0.5       :Smile: . ,     ,   ,    -,         .    ,    ,

----------


## vadim_d

> RFSimm- 90


   ,  SPICE    :Smile:

----------


## Vas1977

> 0.5


    0.5,  0.7 .  .  ,   ... :Laughing: 



 , ,    .      ...

   (  ),    ,         ,        . ,         RFSimm... :Laughing:

----------


## Vas1977

*vadim_d*,    ,           ,     (-    -  ,   ), ,     ,  , ,    ,  ,   . ,       ,   .  :Wink:  . .,     , ,    ,         ...  :Laughing:

----------


## Vas1977

> -     -


-  ,       ,    ,    .    ,     ,     ,      ,  ,  ,     . ,      -  , , ... 
  ,   10 ,    ,     -     .     ,      , ,    .

*  6 ():*




> ,     ,


  :Crazy:   ,      .    , , ,   , ,      (     :::: ),  ,  ,   ,    ,   .    ,   ,   ,    ... :Laughing:

----------


## Vas1977

> ?



*vadim_d*,   ,           (         :Wink: ),       :Cool:  ... :::: 
, , ... :Laughing:

----------


## Integral

> . .


     .  Rd     Q=(SQRT(Ld/Cd))/Rd)
   , Ld  Cd   .      NWT.     Rd,     NWT.       .   :



   ,      ,    Fs  .      .       .

----------


## Vas1977

,   -  ,  - ,     ,     , ,     ,     .  ,              .
    ,      .      (3...10 ),     ,          .   , ,     ...

----------


## Integral

8814   1.      .      Ld, Cd  Fs.    Dishal   3,  :



  :

  

       NWT-7:



   ,   .   ,  ,  .

----------


## Integral

> ,    (        )      .


  . ,   .    ,    ,        .

----------


## Vas1977

> ,        .


    .  -    3 . ,        100 ?   ,  ,    .  :Wink:     11   ,      1000  ... :Crazy: 




> .   .


,    - .  ::::  
 -    +    . ,  =-.... :Laughing:

----------


## UN7GCE

> 11   ,      1000  ...


    60 ? !
    .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,    ,


        ,        .        ,              .         - ,   ,     ,  .      ,         :Smile: .            () ,   .         .



> ,   ,   -  ?


  :Smile: .    



> -  ,  - ,    ,     , ,    ,


    ,   -  .           ,  -    -   ,        :Smile:

----------


## Vas1977

> 60 ? !
>     .


   ,        , ,  ,    ...



*  9 ():*

 , -      ::::   ,      ,      ,         ... :Super: 
 - ,      ... :Laughing: 

*  28 ():*

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1080730 ,     ,   .     0.07 -    ,     0.2 .   ... :Crazy:

----------


## Integral

> ?


  ,   20-30. 



> ?


       .          Dishal.    ,     .           . 



> ,


       .

----------

Vlad76

----------


## Integral

> 8     200


        .     ,   Fs.  Dishal        Fs.



> 10087.5 ,      ?  10100     .


,      .



> 8    8,86    ?


   .     Ld   Cd,     Fs  Fp.     ,    200-500.

----------


## RA4HTN

> " "     HC-49


 ,

----------

konstantin us5itp

----------


## R0SBD

*Vas1977*,      ,     #1009: http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...48#post1043748    IMD       1  HC-49 ?

----------


## R0SBD

,               / 61.   ,     -30  -120 (          ).      8190,8 , ..     ...       ,        ,    ,          ...             ,  ...     ...

----------


## UN7GCE

> " "     HC-49       .


     .
http://www.quartz1.com/price/quartz.php

----------

Serg

----------


## R0SBD

.     : http://www.quartz1.com/price/group.php?group=430
(  "   ").    6-  (   8  )     8191,2     .   ,          3 .   2.7   .  .  .     680  ( ,  ).      ,      -30  -120.     ,     225 .  ..     -     ,  ,  ,      ,     ,    -   ,      -      ,       . ..      -30(120)    .     -   ,    ...        .        -    .
         ,  .    3 .,   .   .  : http://www.toroid.ru/pozdniakovPG.html (      ).      ,     ...

----------


## Serg

> .
> http://www.quartz1.com/price/quartz.php


 . :
- " " - HC-49*U*, , , .
- "" - HC-6x, HC-48, , ,  (      1!)
- "" aka "" - HC-49*S*

----------


## Vas1977

> / 61. ...               ,  ...      ...


     5 -    ,   300   ... :Sad:

----------


## Integral

> ,(UT0IS), !
>    ?


  .    ,        -. 
RW2WR     :



     SSB ,  - .

    :



     RFSimm       8.867,     :



    ,  NWT    ,     .  ""    .       ,     .

----------

rw2wr

----------


## rw2wr

> ,     .


,      ?

----------


## Vas1977

> ,  ""  -85 ,


     !  ,  ,  ,       (+10  +20 ),  ,    , .  ::::      ,  -    ... ::bad::  :Laughing: 

,         Philips,   ,     ,    SSB  (,     ,  , - -50   ,   99.9%- -30 +  )          (,   ) -80   -50.         ,       , ,    ... ::::

----------


## Vas1977

> ,  ...


   ,  .  ::::      ,     ...

----------


## Vas1977

> ,            ""  .


  . ,      -   . ,     -      . 
   -           -50   , ,    (    ),       .  :Laughing:

----------

rw2wr

----------


## Vas1977

> 


.  ::::     ,     2*15   .  ,      -     .      -       .       .   .       . 

 .



 .


 :Super:  :Crazy:  ::::

----------


## Vas1977

> IMD -65 ,  20  .   .


 ...  ::::           ,       ,  ,      ... :Wink: 


1.      ?
2. 2*13      ?    ?

----------


## Vas1977

> Vas1977,           8191,2 .


     ? -   ?

----------


## ra3qdp

> -


 ,        ,    ,       ,          .  , ,    .      ,          .     -       ,    .

----------


## rw2wr

,  .
       , 16 , 18  , 20  ?

----------


## rw2wr

,      .      .

*  7 ():*

  ,     .

----------

rw2wr

----------


## vadim_d

> 


  ,      ,       ,        ,

----------

rw2wr

----------

rw2wr

----------


## CADET

,             .        .       .

      ,           .   ,    ""        . ,  ,    ""   "8975 ",           8965 .

----------

rw2wr

----------


## rw2wr

.
  .
 8868.72    8866.80
                 8868.74                              8866.82
                 8868.78                              8866.94
                 8868.60                              8866.74

----------

osman, rw2wr

----------


## Vas1977

> !  ,   .    NWT.


    ...


 ,   NWT,        :



   -   , -   .     108 ,     50-      51 , ,       ,     .    -21 ,    - 2 ... :Laughing: 

-       ,          ... :Sad:

----------


## Vas1977

> ,


,     . ,   -   , ,   .      DSA815   Rigol DG4062 ( 10   :Wink: ).    -5000084.2 , ,   "" (      )- 5000549.7 .   465 ... :Cool: 

    ,         100 .,        . .  -       ,  - ...  :Crazy:

----------


## vektor

Vas197  ,  .         3200. -3.   ,  NWT    .-    4-       .       ,  50-.    -3 = 2200       .    (),        .      PA3AKE.        ,  . . 50 .       -3 = 3200 - 3500.      ,      .73!

----------


## Vas1977

> ?     .


 ,   .  ,    18,    35   ...





> ,  50-.    -3 = 2200       .


     ?   ?   ...

----------


## Vas1977

> ,        ?


 , .     ,       ,  . ,  -   ,         ... :Wink:  ϸ  ... :Crazy: 

     ,       . ... :Laughing:  :Super:

----------


## sgk

> ,   .  ,    18,    35   ...


       .   5- ?         100 .  1     .

----------


## sgk

> 50 .     ...


    ""  50   100 -200 ,   1 .

----------


## vadim_d

> -3 = 2200


      ,  ,     ,      -

----------


## Vas1977

> Vas1977         ,


 ,   ,    ... :Wink:  




> ,


    - -      ... :Laughing:        .   ,     -  4 .        (   50      ,    ,  ),      , ,   . -     .  - -    / 50 , -   ,   .         6    . ::bad::

----------

Valery Gusarov

----------


## vektor

Vas1977   ,        73!

----------


## Vas1977

> ,


   ,   ,  ,  50 ,   ... :::: 



> 


  ... :Wink:

----------

rw2wr

----------


## UA9UDQ

*Integral*,    mh  ?
   4,   14....

----------


## rw2wr

,    ,  .
   , RFSim,     ?
   ?

----------


## sgk

5- .      1   3 ,    .
   .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post337127

----------


## Integral

> ,    ,  .
>    , RFSim,     ?
>    ?


     Dishal,   100%    .      UN7GCE,    .       .      RFSimm  . 
 ,   .           .
, .     .

----------

rw2wr

----------


## Integral

> RFSimm, ,     ...      ,  , 8 ,      ,   8 (   16 !!!!)       -  ,   ,   , . ,


,    .       ,        ,        .     ...     RFSimm     .         ,    .       .     .

       RFSimm     .   -      .     .

----------


## sgk

> ,   ...


,     .   ,  #1366  .

----------


## Vas1977

> ,         -     .


     .   ,    ... ::::  , ,   .      .  ,  -         -   .   90- . , 3  ,     ( 70--  80-)  ,   , 8 ,   ,        10 ... :Super: 





> ,     .

----------


## alexis

> 5- .     1   3 ,    .


 ,    3 ,   1,666..... ,      3- .
  ,   ""    ,    5-    3-  (- ,       "5"  "3").

----------


## vektor

*R5FM   !  ,  *

----------


## Vas1977

. 

10   ... :Super:  :Laughing:

----------


## Vas1977

> .


  4   .  ::::    , - ... :Wink:    , -    100 .       .  1300   . 
     -160   4996 -       , ,       ... :Super: 
,  ...





> 12     -   .


 -    12   ... :Cool:

----------


## sgk

> .   ,    ... , ,   .      .


      ,   .         "-5".   () , . :Razz: 



> .    . 
>   12     -   .


      -60   ,  0 - 40,     ,      15 ,  .

----------


## Integral

> .
>    4 .


      .   ,     .           .   ,    -10.   ,  .       Y *  Y ( )*  10,    .        ,       .

----------

rw2wr

----------


## sgk

> ?   200  (!!!)   (900...1100 )-  .


 ,     .  : 3-  3,0184 , 5- 5 , 7- 6,9773 .        .     4-5   ,   . ,      ()     5 ,     1,1           "" 5  .   ""  1-  3-    .



> 5       .


      ,  3-    ""          .   ,   1-99.     2-  "",        .



> *sgk*,    .      500   5.1 -   ...   1.(6), ,   ...


 5    3- ,        ,    .
             ,   .

----------


## sgk

> ,    -   750   6 .


   .     ,      .   " " , 3- .   "-5",   1,0 - 1,2 ,  , 5- .  "  ",         "  "     .   ,   ,      .     "-5",  0,7 .     ""  .   ( ),     5- ,        "" ,     ( )    1   ,     1-99   3- .  -  .    5,000 .

----------


## CADET

*Vas1977*,   .

----------


## Integral

> ,   ,  2,4   ?


  ,   2.4 - , 2.7 -   3 - .    .       ...
       ,       .

----------

UA9UDQ

----------

UA9UDQ

----------

.
1)   (1,8-29 )  ()       6-9      ?
2)         (   HC-49U,         HC-49S)...?
     .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...


     ,   .     . 
   ,         .            .  5500       .         .        .   UA1FA.      5000 . ,       (5 ).  9000   9100    .    .
      8830.        ,  ,   .
  HC49U    HC49S(S), -     (tnx *UT0IS*),      L       .     .

----------



----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 


3215, 6500,     .  -  , 9050, 9215, 10,7 , 4608...      9215-    , 4608.   ,  ().
,    ...
,    - ...
http://urb-a.livejournal.com/9422521.html

----------

R8AGK,

----------


## R8AGK

?

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> Ÿ      ?


    () . :Razz:

----------


## UA9UDQ

> ,   2.4 - , 2.7 -   3 - .


 

           3       ..

----------

Valery Gusarov

----------


## rz3qs

> -  ,     340...3400 ,     .


-     .      .  , 200-2600 ,   ,  15,   200-2400.       ,         ,  SSB   80%  CW      .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 


     -,    -  ?

----------


## Vas1977

> -,    -  ?


- ,          , ,    .             , ,             (., ,      ).    ,    ,     , . ., ,    ,        .      -      ,   ,       ,    ,  ,    -    ,   .

        30,      , . .,     . , , ,   ( !),     ( 1 ),     ( 10...20 ).   ,     ,     .      ,     .  -  .  :Cool: 

  -    ?
    -   ,   ... :::: 

2-7.mp3
3-0.mp3
3-5.mp3

----------

-  ?      ,    .    15   .   15     ,      84.    .

----------


## Vas1977

> ,     .


 .  :Wink:      ... :Laughing: 



> 3-0.mp3   ,   .


.



> 3  0,8,    ?


, ... :Cool:

----------


## Vas1977

> . 15  ?


, ,     . ,   . ,    ,   ,        1 . ,    ,        31.6    ,   ,        1 .     .

*  12 ():*




> -  ?      ,


,   ,   .    . ,      .     .  , ,    ,    ... ::::

----------


## Deev

> .
> 1)   (1,8-29 )  ()       6-9      ?


          .         ,    .

----------


## R0SBD

eu1me    : "    http://meteor.su/sites/default/files/rk08ka_rus_0.pdf   ,  
 8,448.   ,   ,     ".
        5000 ,   ,       5000 .    8191,2  -    .          ,  .

----------


## Integral

*UA9UDQ*      .    .

----------


## Vas1977

> eu1me    : "    http://meteor.su/sites/default/files/rk08ka_rus_0.pdf   ,  
>  8,448.


 ""  .  ,    ,       -        FST,    .   ,    .    ,     ,  ,    ? ,  ... :Wink: 




> , 12, .   100  ...


, ...  ::::  20lg(3/0.75)=12 .  :Laughing:

----------


## UA9UDQ

......
 mcf 10.7-15     5  
      ,       ...   
  NWT


      ?

----------


## sgk

> ,     ,  ,    ? ,  ...


              . 160     .         .

----------


## Vas1977

> 5   -


 .      ,     (-      ,   ).     ,    ,  -  .    . , ,  (!-  10.7*15 ),        ,    .     , ,    .

*  8 ():*

 197825  - ,    -    ,  ...

----------


## Vas1977

> ,


,  ,  5      ... :Sad:    ... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ra3qdp

.

----------

, ,     .      -    ,  .    -  6  ,4  -12 .6  -18 ,10  -20 .  .

----------


## UA9UDQ

,   5 

*  45 ():*



  ,        15 -

----------


## RADIO

,       4, 6  8       (    )  8865.               .

----------


## R5FM

*RADIO*, ,     



> 


...   .      .

----------


## RX3AQ

(avers)     8+4.   ,  30$  .        .

----------


## RADIO

,  2 4 .
        4  ,    2-3 ,   ?
     .

----------

CADET

----------


## Serg

> 4  ,    2-3 ,   ?
>      .


    NWT-7.     ,          DISHAL.     "  -  .",   .   ,              .

        ,          ( )         .

----------


## Jose

> 


    82-...     ...

----------


## RA4HTN

-             .
               ,      . 
        .

----------


## RA4HTN

5-  7- .
         -40db ( 2.4   -3db)
 7- 3,51
 5- 4,72
 8- 3,24
 8-   SSB     .       -  9-12        3...5dB

----------


## RA4HTN

> .


      .
  -    ,  .     .

----------


## RU3AEP

> #1455      -             .
>                ,      .


,  .   -   -      R, , 1.     ,     ,   .       ,      ,       ?       -       .       -   .

----------


## Vas1977

> -       .


,  .  :Wink:             .     ,   .     ... :Crazy:

----------


## ra3qdp

, , 4-  -    8-.       ,    ""   1977   " " - , ,   .    4-   ,    .    ,                     (   - ).           .

----------


## Vas1977

> ,        ?


,     ...

----------


## RA4HTN

> ?


    .
      ,    ,         ,            ,  ..
         ,    .

----------


## Vas1977

> -      ?  ,     (   ),        .


  -  ... ::::

----------


## vadim_d

> 


,      ,       UA1OJ,   ,             ,        .          .        (       ),        ,

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


    -       ,             :Smile: .        73 - 7  ,  3    :Smile:

----------


## Valery Gusarov

5+9  ... :Razz:

----------


## 240

4-   .    !       : . .    6,  60   1.075.    200 .

----------

"  "    RFT?  :Crazy:

----------


## vadim_d

> ,     -   ,    -


   Transitiional     Gaussian,   AADE http://www.aade.com/filter32/dishal.htm ,   ,      .        -   ,   ,        ,        :Sad:

----------


## Vas1977

> ,      ,    .


  .        ,     . . .,  ,        f1  f2,          f1...f2       f0,     .

  ,      ,        , ,   -    . ,       -    (=d/df).           ,      . 
 :Wink: ,        1 ,    , -  .    ,     ,         , . .,         .      ,     ,    ,    ... :Crazy: 

,   , *       ,   ,       ,    * -           ... :Laughing:

----------


## Vas1977

,  -       ,   SSB          ?  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Crazy:

----------


## sgk

"". ,     RFT.

----------


## 240

> SSB


        SSB .       ,      .   ,   ,    .    -   ,   .   9-  ,      . , " ".

----------


## Serg

> SSB .       ,      .   ,   ,    .


    (    DSP)     ,      ,   ,  -                .      7050,     ,        ,    - DI       .

----------


## RU3AEP

> SSB .


  ,  " "   -  SSB-           .         ,  - ""   .             ,        ,     ,      (,    ,      )          ,   -       -  .

----------


## Vas1977

,    ""  -     ,    ,         90 ,  ,    - ,  ?  :Wink:  :::: 

https://www.sendspace.com/file/x5ovzz

*  46 ():*

https://www.sendspace.com/file/x9gkny ,          1 .  ?  :Crazy:  ,   - ... :Super: 

    , ,           SSB,    ,      ,   -   . ,          ... :Laughing:

----------


## 240

> ,   -       -  .


 ,     .

----------


## Vas1977

> "",  ,       .


        .      .  ::::       .  ,     . ,  ,    "",          ,    . ,      ... :Crazy: 
,    ,                   .     ,    .    4, 8, 12 .     ,   , ,  .      ,      SSB -      ... :Laughing: 




> .


  ,       -   ,   30  (-3 ),   -   60 .,            40 ... :Wink:        ,           (  -   ),        ...

----------


## Vas1977

> .


     3.     -        .  ,   ,  ,     .  :Cool:

----------


## Vas1977

> ,  ...


   .    ,  ,    ... :Crazy:    -  -  ...



> .


 ,  ,   SSB?  ::bad::

----------


## RA4HTN

-    .
 ,        ,         :Smile: ))
   ?   /,      ?

                -     -    .
   ,       .
            -   .

----------


## RA4HTN

> -  ""     ,  ?


       ,            .
          -,         ,   .

----------


## Vas1977

*RA4HTN*,  ,    ,    99.999%  , ,     , ,        .      .  :Super: 
 -   ,       ,    ,       .    1 ,   ,   ,  ,     ...




> 


          .  :Laughing:  ::::  ::bad:: 
  -   ,  ... ::::  :Crazy:

----------


## Vas1977

> ,    !      ?     ?


,      .  :Sad:      -    .  ,        1 .  .      ,     ?  :Wink:

----------


## Vas1977

> .


 - .    .  -  ,  .          - , ,       . , , , ,   .  ::::  ,      , ,     .  ... :Shocked:

----------


## Vas1977

> ,     -?      .


,    .     ... :Cool:

----------


## Vas1977

> 


   - Adobe Audition     -   - ,   ,    .  :Sad:            .
  , - . ,   ...

----------


## Vas1977

> )


  ,     -   .  ::::    Ricchi & Poveri       ... :Laughing:

----------

RA4HTN

----------


## RA4HTN

,    ...    Ld d  .

       ,         .
           Fs     "" (    , ..   +-30)
, ,       Ld  d   ,         .
2.55mH  3.68mH

----------


## UA9UDQ

Rd      ?



*Integral*,     ?        ,        
..




> Fs. .
> 
>  197846
> 
>   5.  ,     10-  .


,  Rd

----------


## UA9UDQ

,   ,     c    Ld ,m  Fs

----------


## UN7GCE

> :
> 2 - 1 - 4 - 6 - 5 - 8 - 7 - 3


      .   L  ,    -  .    .  ,  RFsimm   ,            " Xtal"    .      ,        Fs  1 !
   ,   L  ,     .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ,   
>   ,      .


   , - -,     ,      ? 
    ,       (  ,     ).
     ,          .
       F.   :-)

----------

Valery Gusarov

----------


## RX6LQ

*UN7GCE*, ,         .lay   10-  ?   .

----------


## UA9UDQ

> , - - 
> 
>        F.  :-)


     ,            

         "" ...
    ,        ,

----------

RX6LQ, UA9UDQ, yl2gl,

----------


## Vas1977

> ,          .
>               .


                .    11- ,     ( )   100     . ,    ,  ,     -  100%... :Super:

----------


## Vas1977

> ,    ,  ,   .       .


-   ,  -  .     25-     ,     .   .  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## UN7GCE

> 11   ,      1000  ...


      .   ,   ,  ,   2,5    ( -) ,         -60 !
    ,        .
    .             .
    .       .  .     ?    ,    -.



> .


  ?
, .       15  ?
   ,    .

----------

.
   ""             ""   ,  .  :Embarassed:  
   155 ,     ,    ,   ... :::: 
   .  :!:

----------


## vadim_d

> -       ,    NWT


    (  )   10     .    8    NWT    -70        



> ,         -60 !


    1000   ,    -30   :Smile: .  :

  ,    -   -
  ,   -     :Smile:

----------


## UN7GCE

> UN7GCE 
>     15  ?
> -       ,    NWT.


 ,  .
      .    NWT,  NWT




> ...     -70 .


        -70 ?    1536,     ?



> ... ,    ,


       .          . ,  ,    .
,  ,   ,    . , -  ,  -  .        . 
        ,    -.

----------

AversT, UA9UDQ,  1967

----------


## Vas1977

> .


 ,     ,    9-     -  70  ?   ,          ?   ,       -70 ,   ?   ,     ?  ,       ,  ,   , ,  ,    , ,     (  ),     .  :Laughing: 
 ,  ,  ,   ,     -   70      ,      ,  , 90 ,   , ,   70,   - 110...120,   -      , . .,   70 .  ::bad::         ,       .  :Crazy:  ,     ,           .


     ,   , ,      ,      ,      ,      ...

 -     ,     . 

*  15 ():*




> UN7GCE  
> ,         -60 !
>     1000   ,    -30  .


 ,    ,   *UN7GCE*,   ... :::: 




> 11- ,      ( )   100      .

----------

Valery Gusarov

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


,     ( 100  1000),     :Smile:

----------

Veka

----------


## R8AGK

> ,    -.


*UN7GCE*,   ,          ,  ,       , ,    ,    . 




> ,    .


     .  ,  ,        ,    . -     ,   ,     ,          :Smile: .

----------


## Vas1977

> .


      ,     , ,      ,         . , - ,     .
 ... :Wink:

----------


## ra3qdp

- ""   -       -  ,          100.      ,          ( ""     SMD  ),   KENWOOD TS-50, ,      -              "".

* Tambov* -       -  , .

----------


## UN7GCE

> .  ,  ,        ,    . -     ,   ,     ,


 ! , ,    -    .
   ,     .       https://yadi.sk/i/8Gb6QfcafcCPF,     https://yadi.sk/i/qpRJDXeRfcGCY.       ( ).
      ,  ,    ,      ,   . ,    .          ,   , .
       NWT  (    1-48)        8, 10,  15      ,     .    (   )             ,      .

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## vadim_d

> 


,   ,        . IMHO     ,     ,          .   ,         ,   " "    ,       .    N2PK VNA  -      :Smile:

----------

Valery Gusarov

----------


## R8AGK

> 8-


-  .  ,      .          :Smile:

----------


## Vas1977

> ,  ,    ,      ,   . ,    .


 ,    ,     30 ,           5       /     1     0.5 ,    0.5    3 .       , ,     140 .  :::: 






> 8-  .        ,    ,    ,    .


      ,    .       .  11-   ,  .  :Super: 




> ,      .


   .      0.5    3    10 ,   ... :Wink:

----------


## R8AGK

> -    ?


-       :Smile: . -        . ---...

----------


## Vas1977

> 8-15 ?


 ... :Wink:     .  :Laughing:

----------


## lubitel

"   ,   ""   ,   ,   ,    "
,    ""

 .
     ,     .
      "" ,   CW.......
!

----------


## lubitel

""       ,    .

----------


## Vas1977

> :


      11 .  :Wink:  ,    , ,  90 ... :Crazy: 
       .   ,   ,    ...

----------


## R8AGK

*Integral*,     !
   #1570 :

----------


## Vas1977

*   !!!!!!* 





> #1570 :


  ... :Laughing:

----------


## Integral

> Integral,     !
>    #1570 :


 !          .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...  ...
> ... ,        ....


!                 .               ,    ,       . 



> . 80  -  ,      NWT.


    ,      .



> ...-   .


, , , !      .   .     ?         79,5 ,  ( 10 )  84 .     12  http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1086917         .     .       ?

----------


## Vas1977

> 


   ,    .  ::::       .    ,     ,  , 120 - - ,   . ,  ,       -    ... :Crazy:

----------


## lubitel

8   ""         ,   , ,     . 120 ,     .      .

----------

R8AGK

----------


## R0SBD

> ...  . ...  ,               ? -   ,  ...      ""  ?


  un7gce,      ,    ,      ,        ,    .     , . , ..  ,   . .,    .       :      ...,        ,  ...

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...


    ,   , -         .

----------

UN7GCE

----------


## arsenal

/    ?  NWT-7...
http://www.cqham.ru/ua1oj_2.htm -       Ld,Cs,Cd,Fo  Rd.

----------


## CADET

> /    ?


      . ,  ,  ,   .          .   ,      ,  , ,  .     **   .       .      Rd.

----------


## CADET

!   , .    :           ,   , ,  .

----------


## UN7GCE

95                NWT-7  .   ,  .   *_*       .      .                NWT-7.
     ,   NWT-7     -75 .       .         , IMHO. 
,    ,     .   .

----------

Open-minded, R8AGK, RA4FIX, ra6ljm, UA9UDQ, UK8AF, ,

----------


## Serg

*arsenal*,         NWT,     ?   NWT     ,       ,          .

----------


## ra3qdp

- ,     ,
   " " , ,   .

----------


## sgk

,  "".

----------


## Vas1977

> -    ?


,    -     .      -  ... :Wink:

----------


## sgk

> ,   ..


   .

----------


## RX3

,    ""?    ?      ...     :Razz:   ::

----------


## RX3

> ,   - ?


-...   , ,          10.
    ""   .  ,      50 ?
  ,  - , , ?
    ,      :Razz: 
P.S.  -  -             .

----------


## Vas1977

> .


 ... ::::          430           20,       50 -     .   ,  ,   , .  ,  , , , , ...

----------


## RX3

.       .           .       -    4-  8- .       .      (  )    8 + 4  SSB,   6 + 4  CW.     ,    .    6 .
: 
1.       HC-49U.    .                   .      ,        ""  .  ,    .
2. ,           ,       .          500 ,   300 .  ,    500.         100 .
3.               .     ,       . 
4. ,   , ,          .


    . :Razz: 
http://radiodesign.ru/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/2.mp3
    CW .

----------


## denis_M

> ,  , , , , ...


     .   .     .

----------


## Vas1977

> ?   ?


  , - ... :Wink:        ,     ... :Crazy:

----------


## RX6LQ

> "" -


,   ,             50- ,   .  5%   Fs,      .
 ,     ,      Fs     -  ,    +/-50  -    .        - ,   .
   - ().

----------

> .
>    ""             ""   ,  .  
>    155 ,     ,    ,   ...
>    .


,  163    ,      -   .

----------

RX scanner, Suh

----------


## vadim_d

> -


       ,      ,     - -           




> - ()


      RS  Farnell        ,   .               :Smile:

----------


## Suh

*Serg*

   .    ,    .
 ,    ,      1000 .     (   ). ,      ( ).   .
      ?   ?    ?

----------


## Serg

> -  , ,    .   .


      50 ,     ,     .   .      ,   ,    . (    "")




> ,    ,      1000 .     (   ). ,      ( ).   .
>       ?   ?    ?


,             .

----------

yl2gl

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,    ,      1000 .     (   ). ,      ( ).   .
>       ?   ?   ?


  !

      -   ,    ( )   ,   .
 ,   .     ,           (10.245 -     10.7  455),    -   -       ?    (   ) - "  " -    .    ( )    "" -    (, - ).      -    .

----------

SAM

----------


## RX6LQ

> +-15,   SSB - +-50...


       ,   -     .     Fs   +/- 1  -        ,    Fs max  Fs min    ,  15...20 .      +/- 10 -   -    Fs max  Fs min  15...20     .

----------


## ledum

> ,   -     .     Fs   +/- 1  -        ,    Fs max  Fs min    ,  15...20 .      +/- 10 -   -    Fs max  Fs min  15...20     .


   .        10,   8    +-15       .     .  , ,     -     0.67-0.997.  ,       NWT, ,   ,       .

----------


## RA4FIX

827-  RBW 1    -   ,    .   "" :

----------


## RA4FIX

:Smile:  ""  ""   -10,      .     -8 .       -  "" (   )    :Wink:     CW-SSB     . ,     400 .    -49(8),   ""(6).

----------


## RA4FIX

,      :Crazy:    ,       20?       ,  NWT    Fp,Fs?     NWT,      ,            ""  "" GPS-827-.  ,       ?   "   " :!:

----------


## denis_M

,  ,           .        ,   .     -    ,       ,         981 .  (US2II).
 199372    .
      .  4  199373

----------


## ur3ilf

RX6LQ
           .   2,5            .                .     20                        . 
       .    -            .           .        .                  . :!:  

PS:          10         6       DX     .          . 1     , .... :Neutral: 
73!

----------

RA4FIX, Serg

----------

RX6LQ

----------


## RX6LQ

ur3ilf,   ,     NWT-7?     .       .   (  )     .  20      ,     ,  .   ,     .   ,       ,   20  .  ,          ,     -,    ,    .      ,      .   -   ,     .     - ,     .      , , 8-   =1,7...1,8,     ,    70...75      "" -  :      20    8-    =1,44      100???  :Razz:   ,   -       ...
    73!   .

----------


## Serg

> :      20    8-    =1,44      100???


     ? 1-48     ,   ,    ,        ,        .

----------

RX6LQ

----------


## yl2gl

,      X1-48,     ,    ,    8     ,  ,   ,  70...80 .  ,    100         -  .

----------


## vadim_d

> :


  :          ,      ,    -    :Smile:

----------


## ur3ilf

*"    "  "   "*           ""   150-200?      .              .                    .       ?        1     .           .

----------

RX6LQ

----------


## RX3

> 1     .          .


100+!

----------


## sgk

> *"    "  "   "*           ""   150-200?


     .         .      ,    .

----------


## SAM

> -    http://jvgavila.com/other/Crystal_Test_Set.pdf   -.


     T1   ?   - , .

----------

ua4sz

----------


## RX6LQ

> .     .


UR3ILF,      #1638,       ,  ,    Fs  Fp    (  10 ). ,    . 




> ,             .     .


  ? ?  .   ,       ,         .        -        .    ,       .     -   ,         70  (  ),      2 -3 .       .




> .


       -        .        - ,           :Razz:  .         ,     .

----------


## R7DJ

,  ,      .
 , !   !
     . ,       ,       .         , ..   49    .  1,    ,  ,  ...

----------


## R7DJ

""   .
  ,  ,   1   9100, 100.,

----------

ur3ilf

----------


## sgk

> ,  ,   1   9100, 100.,


   ? ,              .
 30    /C ""          9100    5 .

----------


## RA0APG

.  5,  ?        4.  16   
 -300 .   5  5     15   1    .
   -    (   )    . :Crying or Very sad: 
         5-10   .    ,   ...
  -  5   -      .   ,      9      .        ,      (   
5000.3 ).    5.1  5.75 .    .       5     5.5?
      .

----------


## R7DJ

> .  5,  ?        4.  16   
>  -300 .   5  5     15   1    .
>    -    (   )    .
>          5-10   .    ,   ...
>   -  5   -      .   ,      9      .        ,      (   
> 5000.3 ).    5.1  5.75 .    .       5     5.5?
>       .


 -   ,       .     .




> ,       .     .    .     .    12 dB ?      .      0.7 - 0.8 dB


, ,          :Sad: 
  ,     ?

*  14 ():*

 ,     ,      .  ,     .    ""  ,      . Rigol 815tg  4-59      .    ,        . 
      ,    .      ,    ,      ssb . 
 49      -    8.215  8.217,      ,   -   . 
       ,  ,    . 
    .   .

----------


## denis_M

> 4.  16


             .     ,    .       150 199429    4 .  .

----------


## denis_M

.         .                 .   .    .         .   +90     ,  4    .

*  12 ():*


 199431 199432

----------


## sgk

​   100  "".

----------


## sgk

http://www.rigolna.com/products/spec...800/dsa815-tg/

----------


## UA9UDQ

> 


   9    3$  100

----------

UN7GCE

----------


## denis_M

> 


 !   -  . ,  ,        .     ,         ,  ,    :Razz: .     :Super: 

*  14 ():*

 199448  ::::

----------

ra6ljm, UA9UDQ, ur4lbl, waleri

----------


## denis_M

.    .

----------

Integral, UA9UDQ

----------

SAM

----------


## SAM

> http://194.75.38.69/pdfs/T2-1T.pdf - ..   1:1.41,   2   .     ,  ADT2-1T.  ,  .    .



 , Ledum!       .    ?

----------


## ur4lbl

-        500     ?
 ,  300-150 .

----------


## R7DJ

Rigol, , ,  . -    C4-59,   ,   ""   "100 "   .,     ,     ,      .  "" nwt-502  ,    .     ,    - .
  Rigol   auto -  "",               ..
        .

----------


## Vas1977

> P.S             .


  ,   . ,  -   ,   , ,     , ,   (  150    10...15 ),   ,  ... :Wink:

----------

Integral, QGQ, RA0APG, RX scanner, UA9UDQ

----------


## Integral

*denis_M*,   .  ,     ,     Fs   .    ?  ...

----------


## Vas1977

*denis_M*,       ?  :Cool:

----------


## Vas1977

> .


...  :Shocked:     ,    .  , ,     ... :Cool:  ,    .

----------


## Serg

> .       8


 !     -   ?

----------


## denis_M

7400       3

----------

CADET

----------


## vadim_d

> Fq2  Fq4  Fq1  Fq3  ,        ,     Fp


 ,   Fp-Fs   ,    ""

----------


## rv3daf

> 


    ,       ,      -      ()        .    -   .

----------


## CADET

,         ,      ?

----------


## ur3ilf

> ,


        .       .  3        .    .         .        ,      .

----------


## Vas1977

> ,


,   .      . - ,     ,   ,    , ,  , ,  .       .   , ,    -     /. ,  ,    ,   -     -   ,    -       ... :Crazy: 

      -      ,    ,    .   ,   .  :Laughing: - ,    - ,  10 ...

----------


## ur3ilf

4   + 6 .             .

----------

"" ?

----------


## Vas1977

> ,       (, )     2-4   -8.


, ,      ,    . -  , -            . ,   .    .. :Crazy: 



   . ,     ,      ...

----------


## Vas1977

, -       .  :Sad:  -  -      ,       10    100 - 100%,  ,      ,   5%  . Ҹ, ,    ,   ,  ,   ... :Cool:

----------


## Vas1977

> -   ""?


... :Sad:  :Wink:

----------


## R8AGK

> , -       . -  -      ,       10    100 - 100%,  ,      ,   5%  . Ҹ, ,    ,   ,  ,   ...


-      :Smile:  
      ,   -  .           .      , , ,      ,-  .

----------


## Vas1977

> ,  ?


     .      ,    ,      .      (    ,   ,  !),       - ,      .   .  ,   -  13   50  ( :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked: ).  -    . ,     .   26   5        , , , 100%.   5 ,  ,  .   ,      ,  ,   ,    , ,  , ,   :: , . .,   ,         ...

*  7 ():*




> ,   -  .


, ,      .    ,        :Wink: ,    ,         ,    ... :Laughing: 
    ,    ,  ::::       .

----------

RA0APG, ur3ilf

----------


## ur3ilf

> -      .


   ?

----------


## RA0APG

.    -    .    ,  .
   15-20    .

----------


## konstantin us5itp

> ,  .
>    15-20    .


       ""  :Smile:      .

----------


## CADET

> .    -    .    ,  .


 !      ,     ,     .    1,         .        .            . ,        .      .     (     9 )    .
   !      ,      ,    ,     .

----------


## Vas1977

> ,     .


    ... :Wink:

----------


## R5FM

> .     .     -   .


          ?

----------


## R8AGK

.     95     120   215 . -         :Smile: ,    .

----------


## Integral

*denis_M*,       ,       -  , ,  .     .

----------


## denis_M

8,86  (3)  -  220.     7 50.   8,86 10      ,            . -    ,   ,  -,    100-150.
    .    1,  ,            .

----------

Integral

----------


## vadim_d

> .


  ,             ,  ,       "  " - .      ,         . , ,  ,      ,

----------


## Vas1977

-      -          -     , 

  - ,  

        -   ?  :Rolling Eyes:   ,  ,      (  ,     :    :  ),        ...

    ,   ... :Shocked:

----------


## vadim_d

> - 
>              (    )


     ,    ,    -  ,  .    ""  ""   AADE http://www.aade.com/filter32/dishal.htm , Figure 9,  .   ,     ,  .   ,      , -    ,     



> 


     ?  :Smile:

----------


## Vas1977

> Vas1977,      Multisim  0 ?


   .    ,   ,    ... :Wink:    ,      (,     ),    ... :Laughing:

----------


## Vas1977

> ,     ,


    ...     1 -        ...
  .  RFSimm    ...

----------


## Vas1977

> -  -


   0  ,  - , , 200   ,  , ..... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ra3qdp

> ""  ""   AADE


  -,   .   .  .
 , -           ""   .   ,      (   )          , .   .             -    ?

----------


## ledum

.      -         -     .  ,      .      .

----------


## Vas1977

> ,


     -   ... :Wink:  ,      ,  100%   ,                . ,   , . .,  j .     -   , , - ,   ... :Rolling Eyes: 





> .


, ... ::::

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,


 -  ,      .
    -     ,   .

----------


## vadim_d

> , , ...


          M (M=L),    -M,  



> -  ,


     - ,   (  )       :Smile:

----------


## ra3qdp

> (  )


    -      LSB  USB,     .

----------


## Vas1977

> Multisim    10


    .  ::::    ,    ... :Wink:       ,    ... :Cool:

----------


## ra3qdp

-         .

----------


## vadim_d

> -  ,   , ...


  -    ,  ,       .   (  antennex)  http://download.antennex.com/listarc.../EqCirq_00.gif

----------


## Vas1977

> -    ,  ,       .   (  antennex)


    ,    .    ,         , ,          .  ::bad:: 
,    --. 
,    ... :Laughing: 

        ,        .   ,   ,   , ,  ... :Shocked:  :Shocked: 
     - , ,     (, ,      :Wink: )-   .

    ?  :Wink:  :Crazy:

----------


## Vas1977

> even/odd


   ? ,  ,     , ,        ,         ,  ... ::::  ,   ,    ... :Laughing:

----------


## Vas1977

> 


... :Shocked:  ,        -        . ,    , ,      ... :Laughing:  ,        .
    ,    .  ::::      ,   ,        -     ...
   ,    ... :Crazy:

----------


## Vas1977

> (u1=p*L1*i1+(-)p*M12*i2


, ,      ... :Wink:  ... :Crazy:   ,  ,   .  :Sad:    -   ,  . -  ... :Laughing:

----------


## ledum

> ?


     15   LC   LM311  84- .   3   ,    3.       .    http://imrad.kiev.ua/catalog/kvarcevyj_rezonator/254146  5.1-5.4    23    , 15.6-15.8    .  4.8        (  ,   10  20 )   .     5.2       .   Rs=18   - .  5.4     8-         3   2.8  3.4     1%   50   .  ,   -   ,  , -        .         0.2.

----------

UN7GCE

----------

rw3ar, UK8AFV

----------


## vadim_d

> 


,           ,  ,    L/C Meter IIB,       :Smile: ,      ,

----------


## Vas1977

*vadim_d*,  -     . , (  )      ,    .  ::::  
  , , MS5308,         ... :Wink:

----------


## vadim_d

> -  "   "


        /   / ,    .      (        )          .     -       ,   ,     ,      . ,           ,      :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> -      ""             ..


  Filter Solutions ,         (Comp Source),    ,        (Coupled Resonators)  ,       :Smile: 



> 


, -    .    ,        ,      ,     ,          ""      .     ,  ,  ,      




> - .


  :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> ,     -


   ,          -    Filter Solutions



> 


  ?  :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> -


        ,    "" -       .                 ,              "".        ,     ,  "",       .       -  ,          ,         UA1OJ.      ""     ,    UA1OJ      ,       ,     :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> -    1


 ,      :Smile: . ,     0.613 ,      ,       (""),    2-

----------

ra3qdp

----------


## vadim_d

> ("") 2-  - 2       ?


    -

----------


## vadim_d

> ,      .


   ( )       ,

----------


## vadim_d

> -


    "" :    ,

----------


## vadim_d

> ?


 
 ::     : "   ,    - ".         -:

  - 
    - 
      ...  :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> -  ,


          ,    ,        .   ,   ,     ,       .

----------

ra3qdp

----------


## 240

> , ?


 ""  -      .    ,  .    ,    .           ,    ,    " ",     "" ,

----------


## Victor US0IZ

!
     --.
    2-4  -8 ?



73!

----------

ra3qdp

----------


## ra3qdp

> -           /


         -    ?

----------


## ra3qdp

-    q  k   .      ?         ?

----------

Victor US0IZ

----------


## TOL-41

> ,


  ,   !

----------


## RA4FIX

> ,   !


  ,  ! :Smile:     ?
  24=8,  .             ""       .

----------


## RA4FIX

,   "",      ,  "".      ...

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,


      ?

----------


## vadim_d

> ?


    ?  ,      ,    ,   Filter Solutions            :Smile: . -   ,    - ,  

J. B. Hagen, Radio-Frequency Electronics: Circuits and Applications, Cambridge University Press, 1996, pp. 41-42. 

      .       1   4     FS,  FS   ,   ,         :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> , ,


  ,     ,   (    )  :Smile: .         ,        0.1  .    ,      ,     ( ?),   -  .  LC     ,   ,     ,  -  ,                 .          :Smile: .      ,     ,       :Smile:

----------


## RA4FIX

:

----------


## vadim_d

> 1)      g ?


   ,    ,   - 



> 


   ,   



> ""    ,              -   ?


,      ,  :      -3,     ,   ,   ,     :Smile: 



> ("")   ?


     Filter Solutions,  1   1 /  ,

----------

ra3qdp

----------

,   "". :Wink:        ? ,      .

----------



----------


## R4AAY

,           UN7GCE,      .     .      2  4,        ?

----------


## R4AAY

Integral.    .   ,    (+/-)    ?

     ,  4,1  4,8  ?

----------


## ra3qdp

> 2  4,        ?


      -     (   ).    1,     ,    0.1.   ,          .   SSB -   3 ,        -  2.7 .     ,    - 200...250

----------


## RA4FIX

,     10  ,      200-700.     !    .

----------

RA4FIX

----------


## sgk

> :


     EKD-500.          .

----------


## R4AAY

> "",


    ,        .    2,    ,  .      .      ,           .        ,              (*     7-10 . ? ... ,   !),*   .... ,    ,    ( ,   ) ....    4         .  22.

----------


## R4AAY

> ,        ...


   ,   ,        ( ,   )    7*4*2 1000  . :   ,  ,  ,    ... (        ,    ,    ,      ).     ,        ,               .         ,   ,  ...          R4AAD.       ,     ......

----------


## sgk

> -    EKD-500   #1848       .


        .   .       .      IMD          .  , .

----------


## R8AGK

> .        .             .  ,  .


 ,      .  ,  ,        ,    , -    .

----------


## R2DHG

> 3,1  ,  ,   1,1.


,    ( mf200+e0310/2 /4 ,        2        ?).     - ,  3.1 ,       .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...    . ( 4).


   4-. ,   ,    ,  ?

----------


## Integral

> 4-.


   0.55,     .   ,         ,       .

----------


## R4AAD

> ,


, -    , -            :Sad:      ,      .
     ...

----------


## ledum

> 0.55,     .   ,         ,       .


       ,   , ..    .     0.5-0.6,   S11   8-8.5   2.3-2.4 ( ,   ),       0.6-0.8.  ?     **     ,    ?    .

----------

UR5VFT, Valery Gusarov

----------


## ledum

> ,     ,    ?


       .  ,      .      http://194.75.38.69/applications/mcl_nf_calc.html     10 - 40     1.2-1.5,       1.5  10,    ,  ,    20 (  )   ,    - .

----------

UN7GCE

----------


## ledum

> -           .


   ?       ,   ,    ,         -   .  ,   - Rs      . . ,      , -  ,      .     -       .       1.2-1.5 ( , - ,  12   , SSS   -  8   2.5   3,       -   1.2,      0.5-0.7  -   ?      2.5 ).       . ,     ,      -      .  4       .
    10.7    18  Rs,   ,         , ,      0.1  0.5    .     5-8   .

----------


## 240

> -


   ,   " "     ,      . .

----------


## 240

> 


   ,  ledum,   ,    .      .

----------


## vadim_d

> ledum,


,   " ",   "" -   :Smile: . Roofing      ,

----------


## vadim_d

> .  0.5 -    3.3.   13.3,    29,  32


   ?  :Smile:         RF ,   FPGA-  ,    :Smile: 




> -


   "  " ?

----------


## AMBER

> Racal  .


  -  NMT-    .
    2     .

----------


## ledum

.         .       -      (  -  -399     3   4.3 LC   -       - 8       ,         1200 ). -   .

----------


## ledum

> .     "     "        .        ?


        .     ?   TA7358,    - 
 
     -       .     ,           .
      ,   TFC   4-                TFC - 15,        (  13.6),          45,     0.5  ,    .     +-100.

----------

RA4FIX

----------


## ledum

,     -      -   L ,  - 790.  , ,   .   .     ,     .

----------


## Integral

> 8  ?


 ,    .     8,     . 



> nwt-7


    NWT   ,     "".            (, ).        .   -3     .    ,   -3 ,   .     .

 YL2GL

----------

UB3EAO

----------


## Integral

> ,      .    .    ...


          .      ,     .

----------


## Borin QTH

*R4AAY*
 6   Avers_Dishal.rar

----------


## R4AAY

,      ,     8,867?

----------


## Alex 1

> ,      ,     8,867?


   8,15 ....8,3 ; 5,25...5,5

----------


## RX6LQ

,    -  .       ,    -  .   Rs   30 .

----------


## Integral

> 8?


     HC-49U.      .

----------


## Integral

> 10   HC-49U.


      ,  10       .      .

----------


## ledum

.  .           0.3 .  ,           2. ,   (..   -    - -   3 )    ( ,          ).  , , ,       ,      http://www.google.com/patents/US3891934 . ,    ( )   .           .    .       .  ,  ,   -            .

----------


## ra6ljm

QER ? 
 6 .
  3    ?

----------

> 8.    .    .


  :Razz: !    8    ""   . ,  ! ::::    11     +\- 10.      ,  :Crazy:        6-8    ,    ... 
  Dishal       ...
.       "-"      -   ,       .

----------


## ledum

> ..    (    )      >0.3?
>         ?


 ,       .   ,        80-      75  (   400-500,        )    75        - 122  ,    . ,       .    ,   ,      -   .  -   3.       - .       ,  .
     .    1.2-1.5,         1.5,  -      4-5,  .   ,    ,  , ,  5-7    .  ,              2-3         +. .. 20-30    .
       .        IP3        AR-7070.     . -       .

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## ra6ljm

> .


    ,   .

----------


## sgk

> ,          ?


     24  30 .     ,  "m"    24  30 .

----------


## Vlad76

> HC-49U.      .


 HC-49S () 8  ?

----------


## UN7GCE

> 24  30 .


,  !   .  30 mA.
http://dl2kq.de/trx/2-1.htm

----------


## Vas1977

> IP3        AR-7070.     .


 ,     ,          2*4          (+5  +10 )   , ,         FST,  ,   ,        ... :Wink:

----------


## ra3qdp

> 


 -     ?

----------

konstantin us5itp

----------


## Integral

> HC-49S () 8  ?





> ,      / ,   -   .


 ,   .     ,      .  SSB   ,    CW   .      Lm  ,      . ..  SSB           (  HC-49U, 1),   CW  -    (  HC-49S).        250-500 .

  QER-  6   SW-2013

----------


## Integral

> ,


 ,         .    ,         ,    .   ,   .   .

----------


## R2DHG

,  -    ,    .   ,  ...  :Razz:      ,   .

----------

*ur3ilf*,    #1924.        ""   .        : ,  ! :Shocked:       ,   " ",      .

----------


## ur3ilf

> *ur3ilf*,    #1924.        ""   .


     "" .       ?     ""?      .           .         . ::::  
         ,       . :Cool:

----------



----------


## R2DHG

,  4  ?  , .

----------


## ur3ilf

> ,  4  ?  , .


   .        .            .        .
#1924   .  7 .     5.     Lm=68.384
 Fs=4998.438
Cp=3.92
   HC49U  .    
SM 
5.000
MHz
  30.        .

       8865      .

----------

ra6ljm, ur3ilf

----------


## ur3ilf

8865.    ELZET.    10 .         .        .
       5,5    33 .     .    8865         18.     14  .   .      .

             .  7.
out8865_33pF.pdf
 68   .
out8865_68pF.pdf
82
out8865_82pF.pdf
 100
out8865_100pF.pdf
   100        .
out8865_100pF_2.pdf
   6 .


.
out8865_100pF_6quartz.pdf

  8 .
   .    !!!      .    .              )))

----------

ra6ljm

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...  6-, 8-, 10-  12-  .


12-   !  -2,16   ( ). ,     ?

----------


## Integral

> 5     .    8  QER     6  .


 .



> QER  .          -          .


       - .            ,   QER   3-4  ,    Dishal.        6,   10-  QER,   8-   Dishal.  320  1.2, ..  4 . 

 

       QER ,     -      1-2 ,   Dishal.    ,     SW-2013.

*  22 ():*




> 12-   !  -2,16   ( ). ,     ?


      ,   .  20- ,      6,     10-  QER .     ,   ...          100    ,     . 
  ,    Rd ,     NWT  ,   ,    .   Rd       Ld

----------


## UN7GCE

> .          .


     !    ,     .       ?       ?      CW QER    .    "  "   ,    Cohn.   .    .       ,   .      4,5.     .




> , 4    24 ,             ?


     ,   ,      .

----------

> ,   ,      .


      ,    
*Integral​* .

----------


## ur3ilf

.                    .              .     ,          /   .    .       .       LC    50.

*  14 ():*

     5   0,4.      .

----------


## R2DHG

,  10-20-30  ,  .      -      .    QER  .       ,         -    ,  .

----------


## R2DHG

"  ,     "  :Razz:

----------

UN7GCE, ur3ilf

----------

ur3ilf

----------


## Integral

, 8  Dishal  10  QER

----------

ra6ljm, sever2k6, ua9ovg

----------

ra3qdp

----------


## R4AAY

*Integral*,         SW?

----------


## RX6LQ

8-    HC-49U:

----------


## R2DHG

...          ?      8.886,  8  6.5  49U    ,   ~8.4,       8.

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 6.5  49U


, 6  6-  .  ,     , ,  ,    1...

----------


## Borin QTH

:

    G3UUR.
:

 SW-2013.cct

RFSimm    .       .   .
  W7   .
        ?

..       47uH  - .   .

----------


## Borin QTH

-   . ...       ?

----------

Borin QTH

----------


## Borin QTH

,  ...,   10R       ?

----------


## R2DHG

,   ,     -             .




> , 6  6-  .  ,     , ,  ,    1...


    ...      50  -   ,      9    ebay -       X9  :Razz:      3.1 - .

----------


## Vlad76

-05?              .    ,     .

----------


## yl2gl

*Vlad76*, 
       (  , , **,   )      ,  ,   0.5  2 .   ,         ,    . ,        .
        . 
        -    ,     .

----------


## R8AGK

#1560 -   ,    .

----------

UN7GCE

----------


## ut29641

.   4,433    ??      20... ,   .

----------

ut29641

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...  4,433    ??       20...


        4      ?

----------


## Integral

.      NWT      .     ,          .            ,  . ,        ,    .          .     ,       (CW).

----------

ur4lbl

----------


## Integral

> NWT-7?


     ,    .      -3dB    Q ().   NWT   **,   .      /  .       1 (8814, 9000)      8000-10000,  PAL/SECAM 10000-15000,    HC-49S () 15000-18000.

----------


## Livas60

> ,  RFSimm99,       ?


 http://qucs.sourceforge.net

 .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,  RFSimm99,       ?


 LTspice http://www.linear.com/designtools/so...HkgAbg#LTspice

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## vadim_d

> 


    ,   , ,  RFSimm,   .    SPICE ,    ,

----------


## Livas60

> 


  qucs:
http://rha.bmstu.ru/event-14032011/Qucs_Flowcode.pdf

----------


## vadim_d

> -        ?


          IMHO -      ,

----------


## UN7GCE

> -  G3UUR


      , -.
    .

----------


## Integral

*R2DHG*,  , . 
      Fs   100.       ,        20-30  .
     ,           .            .
    ,         . ..   1.    ,     :Smile: 
     ,          .        .        ,         HC-49U.       SSB-.   CW-        .       .        .    ,  20mH - , 20-50mH - ,  50mH - .
      (HC-49S)      ,     1  .   1        ,      ()   ,     FM .      .

----------

ur4lbl

----------


## Integral

> 1,  30 ,         ,        -   ,    "" (    -   ""  "" )


     ,    ,       300 ().    9   9-     .     ,   8814    9000.  8814   .     :

 




> ,      1       ,   ,       .      ,    -


 NWT     +/- 100,        50.     ,      .     .

----------


## R2DHG

.      ""     ,          ,     ( ).     ,    S21   S11 -    ,       .      -            ,    .

----------


## R0SBD

-      1 ?   .          ? http://www.quartz1.com/price/group.php?group=430    1    8814  ,      8   ..

----------

AlexZander, Alex_DPR, konstantin us5itp, Phoenix, R8AGK, RA1AGB, RA4FIX, RA4HJW, ra6ljm, RD3Q, rv3ae, RX6LQ, Serg, UN7GCE, UR5VFT, UR7HBP, ut1aa, UV5EVY, vadim_d, Valery Gusarov,

----------


## R2DHG

-   6  ,         -   .     QER   ,     -    /  :Razz: 




> -      1 ?   .

----------

R2DAD

----------


## UN7GCE

> :


   ,  !  -  .       ?  ,   ,      .
 ,   , -9        - 100 .       !

----------


## R2DHG

?  :Razz:  VNWA   ""    (       -   ) -    ,  .

----------


## UN7GCE

> Qucs.


,      ?   ,     .     ?

----------


## Livas60

.   QUCS   , ""       "" ( ).        ,        "" - "".   ""           .    "  "   ""     ,  "dBS21".    .   ""  "".        .    "ESC"          .          "  ".   ""  , ,     .

----------

UN7GCE

----------


## UN7GCE

> QUCS   ...


      QER   12 .   RFSimm    .   , -        .

----------


## UN7GCE

> !


, !  .          .    QER'  ,     -3        .     .     .    .  . 
,   Qucs       .
 ?  ?

----------


## R2DHG

> QER'  ,     -3        .     .     .


  ,    2-3         /  .     ,    ,     .     -        QER,     (  QER)    ,    R/C  /     .

----------


## R2DHG

,     ,  5

----------


## Integral

> .   ,   . UN7GCE ,       ,      .


  ,   .               .      .    8814,     ,  ""  .     .       ,     .    .       ,     .     .     ,       .

----------


## R0SBD

,   ,  Livas60    .   3 .  ,      , ,     (   ),       ... ,           ,  ,   -  ,       ...          ...

----------


## R0SBD

,        hc49        .      ... ,    ,    ,      ,   ,  100  ...

----------


## UN7GCE

-.
*Livas60*,  .
            3,5   5,5   0,5 .
       200 . .      2     200   
  .     .
    R.   180 .

----------


## ra3qdp

-   :
20MHz; 4kHz; QER; 6 ; Cm=0.008pF; Lm=0.008H

----------


## Integral

> -   :
> 20MHz; 4kHz; QER; 6 ; Cm=0.008pF; Lm=0.008H


    Fs.     .
    ,  8mH

----------


## R5FM

> - 12 QER  10  .


 .     12  QER      ,  10  .    ,    12    9  -            (  ). ,      -  ,    .

----------


## Victor US0IZ

!
    .
      .
   -     1.       4 ,    ,    .....
             -  ?



73!

----------


## LY2U Albertas



----------

LY2U Albertas

----------


## sgk

> -     1.


  -   "",     ""  1  .
http://www.meteor.su
http://www.meteor.su/ru/rezonatory

----------


## sgk

> ,     "".


 " "    ""       .      ( )         +/- 0,5 ppm     ,  40   .      ""         .  ,     ""   ""   40 .  .   .

----------


## sgk

> "  " ?  ,   ,    ""


,  ""     ,   1-2     (IMD)       .     -   (  ),  IMD    ""           .

----------


## R2DHG

:Razz:        ,         (   ).              IMD (     ) -         .

----------

LY2U Albertas

----------


## sgk

> (   ).  ....


 
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post916760
            ,  200 .    .
 ,  ,           IMD  .



> .


    ""    . ,   .

----------

R2RBN, ra6ljm

----------


## UN7GCE

> ... QER   3-4  ,    Dishal.  QER     ,   , ,    .


  .   (  ,     100 ,   200      ~500 ),        QER, R  860   390  . .  1:2.
    .          .
       QER  8 .     50  150 ,   10 .   ,      .   R   .

----------

agn1

----------


## ur3ilf

> .          .
>        QER  8 .     50  150 ,   10 .   ,      .   R   .


          .    .      http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1106219
    5    .   -                .   -              .     3      ?

----------


## ur3ilf

.     7   3,1 .http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1105638 
           .    .          .          .  http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1106372
        8,86     . 
         .     -           .

----------


## vadim_d

> -    " "


  ,    -   ,       Dishal,

----------


## sgk

> hc-49   ?     ?


 ,    "" 
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post340180

----------

ur3ilf

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,       Dishal,


,         ,         ?

----------


## Livas60

""    HC49U.   4.43 .

----------

agn1, ra3qdp, RA4FIX

----------


## vadim_d

> ,         ,         ?


  :Smile: .       ,    ,          :Smile: .     " 0.044,   Dishal"   ,

----------


## Integral

> , ,  QER -      Dishal ?      ?


,     .



> 8    - 6- .


     ,    .

----------

ra3qdp

----------


## RX6LQ

> 


      ()     .

----------


## RX6LQ

> 


  LC-.

----------


## UB3EAO

,    ,      HC-49U   ?

----------


## RU9UW

( 20),     2  5.    ,     .  .

----------


## RX6LQ

> ,     .


  ,    0,5...1     .




> .


.       .       ,      (  -)     .      - .

----------


## chet

*UB3EAO*,    .      , 6, LC ,   .    .RN0QA

----------


## RU9UW

.          .     .    - ""  HC49    .      ""  .      ,  HC49U?  20,     ,   8   7    .  )))          )))   !

----------

RX6LQ, UB3EAO

----------


## UN7GCE

> Dishal     ,    (   ,   - -  ) -  .


 http://www.bartelsos.de/dk7jb.php/qu...er-horst-dj6ev      .     .

----------


## UR5VFT

> -   :
> 20MHz; 4kHz; QER; 6 ; Cm=0.008pF; Lm=0.008H


 -

----------


## konstantin us5itp

> 20.


  HC-49S       30-32 .    24,  .

----------


## konstantin us5itp

> , ,      .


   , ..      G3JIK. 6-     ( QER), -8.  SSB-2,8. ,   . 6/40. 1,34  1,57 .  . 60.   ,     .          .            (7-) .

----------


## UK8AFV

!



> 


,    -   *diemante 039.jpg*       ?
,  ,    , -         ?    ,      :Wink: !  ,     ,   .




> ..            SSB,    CW     .


  ,  SSB      ,  CW  QER ?           ? -   .

----------

UK8AFV

----------


## UK8AFV

> ?        .


  :Smile: ,   ""    :Wink: !

----------

UK8AFV

----------


## Victor US0IZ

!
-             -49.
SSB  CW     .

   350, 500            .


73!

----------


## Integral

> -             -49.
> SSB  CW     .
> 
>    350, 500            .


     .       HC-49U,  200.


 -36,  21.

       HC-49S,     ,               ,    .  :


 -21,  183 .      .     ,             .

    ,   500. 



 -9,  386. 
  ,         HC-49S,    .    Dishal       . QER     ,         .

----------

ur4lbl

----------


## RX6LQ

IC-760PRO    2-  3-  500   250 .  ,    250    ,   500 .

----------


## R0SBD

-   AADE filter design ?      Dishal?

----------


## ecdv

**,
   ..

----------


## ur3ilf

> ,       .


  .       ,    ..                .

----------

R2RBN

----------


## ur3ilf

> ?


 .              .   QER    .                     .  QER       -3   .         .

----------

R2RBN

----------


## UN7GCE

> , !
>   9100    1         SSB  CW?
>   !


 !     http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1114138   .  ,        9100 (1)    ,     ,    .
       .       ,      (    ).

----------

ur4lbl

----------


## UN7GCE

2112  ,       .






			sgk:
		


  !

----------

RK9AMX, SNABBER

----------


## SNABBER

,       ?

----------


## VICTORY

,    .   .   865  .

----------


## ur3ilf

> ,        8,865 ...    ...?


8865    .   " "   ..             .

----------


## al63

,  ,    .  ,   .      8865.

----------


## SNABBER

,   ,    ,    Quasi-Equiripple . http://vk2sja.org/piffle/2014/10/crystal-ladder-filter-20mhz/     -2 56    , " "  12 (!) ,   ,  .   :   .   -  4,3 .    100 .   - .  ,  ,  .  ,   " ".    ,    ,    1 .     .      . 2:1  1:2.

----------


## R2DHG

QER   -      .      ,        2   SSB -      ,        . 

   ( 8     ,    ),      R / C  /,      -    ,     -  , , ,    QER      (    -  )       -   2-3,    -          80-150  ,   /    -        (          ). 

    -    ,   ,        ,     -  , ,  2    -         ,     ,   10   ( ).

----------


## Valery Gusarov

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...1&d=1431583005

----------

4     44998  4    45000  ,             .
   .

       -   SSB         "    ?  

     24         8          ,          ,  -         .

----------


## RA3QVS

*SNABBER*, , ,        ?        :Embarassed:

----------


## R2DHG

...   .        ?          .
(       ,       :Razz: )

----------


## 240

> ,  ,


     .          ...

----------


## neuk

> 818





> 


              ?

----------

SNABBER

----------


## SNABBER

.      .     80 .   (    )   -  180 .   ""     .  (   )   10 .  ,        2 ,      . 



> ,   .


  , ,    .     ,  -   ...

----------

SNABBER

----------


## Integral

> -    "" +20


  ,         -3 / -6,  .      .

----------

SNABBER

----------


## neuk

> ( ) m


    --  ........ . ::::

----------

neuk

----------


## UN7GCE

*neuk*,   !
   =1.68   !
 ,      /^F 2.5  2.57/ .

----------

neuk

----------


## 240

,   ,     .      ,    ,  ,    .

----------


## R4AAD

> -3


,   , :   ,   -3         ?

----------


## R4AAD

> -3


.    ,   ,  "    "...



> 


       ,      .
      .             ,        (     ,           ).
       ,      , ,         - -       . , ,  -      .

----------


## R4AAD

> ?


       Nokia 5110



> WinNWT4


   .   ,      .    , -  -3, -6, -10, -20, -40, -60

----------


## ecdv

,   ,   .   ,  .      ,      ???

----------


## 240

> ,  .


 ?

----------


## RX6LQ



----------


## _

,   .    ,     .  , 4-    .     ,            300-400  .   8-      (     Ld,   ).     , . 
     4- ?
     ,   .     (),     .     ?

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...


   ,    .         ... ,   , .   8-   ?

----------


## Serg007

> ...


      L/L, ..    ,     ,        (  4      )  ,  ,    -  ,   -

----------


## konstantin us5itp

ssb  10,7.   cw  "" .       "" ,     smd 0805.    .

----------


## Vas1977

> ,   .


  ?  :Wink:      ,  ... :Crazy:

----------


## UN7GCE

, !    .

----------

RX6LQ

----------


## SAM

> , !


,       !?    8,8 Mc, Lm=10,5, Rm=5,1, Co=6,8 .  SSB QER F.=8797,5,   CW Dishal F.=8796,3. ..  SSB    .  CW     SSB .     ?

----------


## UN7GCE

> *SSB QER F.=8797,5*,   *CW Dishal F.=8796,3*.


   ,   SSB   ?        .     (SSB  W)  ,         .         .     . SSB    .     .      .         -20     800     SSB .
PS     .       .  ^F   ?

----------


## UN7GCE

, .     ?  .

----------


## 240

> NWT   .
> "  ".    .


 ,    ,   ,    .     ,     66,66,   ,        ...

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...      !?


,    ... 
   SSB 2.7kHz  CW 0.6 kHz.
    . 
SSB  QER.  
CW   . 
  .    !       .

----------

SAM

----------


## UN7GCE

> ,  .


  ?  ,   ,     .     . 8- QER   6-  .      .

*  38 ():*

  .   750   .  .   ,  8-QER             .

----------

SAM

----------


## Livas60

> .


, .
,   ,    Qucs       ?   Qucs,       .

----------


## Henriks.V

?
 ?

----------


## VICTORY

.      .

----------

> ?
>  ?


    SMD-         40   .

----------

Henriks.V

----------


## Mayor

> 465


       465       , .....

----------


## vadim_d

> L-2    465     ...


,       215-500     .     465   (     1.7-2 )   ?      ,       -    .       6  8     ,      ,  ,        :Smile: .      ,    ,    -  6/0.465=12.9 ,     SQRT(12.9)=3.6 ,      ,    ,

----------

4L1G

----------


## ua3rbj

> ,       215-500     .


-9, -311.

----------

UK8AFV, ur3ilf, Valery Gusarov

----------


## Valery Gusarov

70       1-3  , ,  .    .

----------

SAM

----------

ur3ilf

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> .


     4-102      .  :!:

----------


## 240

,         .      .       2198.     .

----------


## RK4CI

> NWT   -90 .


    NWT?     .    ,        .     -130 /,    9.    ...

----------


## SAM

> 2198.


, ,       .       NWT.       ....
        -93.

----------


## Serg007

> , ,       .       NWT.


  ,                ,     ( )     -  10       (-50)      .

----------


## SAM

> ,       NWT,    .



, !   .      ,       !

----------

ur3ilf

----------


## sgk

> 10 .


         2005   ?

----------

RX6LQ

----------


## SAM

> ?


  ,      .
  +/- 30         -  .
     NWT-7,      .  ,     .      ,      NWT.

----------


## RX6LQ

> -  ...      ...    .      ,      NWT.


     -  -!  , - , -   ...     NWT- ...        ,       .

----------


## _

> .


 ..   Z1    VT13.

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...


  . 
1.  ?   (   ,     R     51)
2.      ,         ?

----------


## UN7GCE

> -    4- J310.


,  -  . J310  903.
    -  
 L17=3,59 uH  C81=89 pF
L=0,1023   L17
    .

----------


## ur3ilf

> 2005   ?


               ?     . ?  . :Wink: 
              ?      ?         ?   ,      ?      ,       .      !     .   . :  : 
 ::::  




> -  -! , - , -   ...     NWT- ...        ,       .


 RX6LQ.               10       ?                NWT 10  ?  15  -    ! !  ,      ,         NWT 10  .      .      :Laughing: 



> . ,         .     ,         ...


       -     .     .

*  10 ():*




> ..       ,      ,


               .      .  - , -.      .                      .

----------

SAM

----------


## sgk

> ?


   ,        ""    
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post799093
     .
     .             , .     ,      .

----------


## 240

> ?


 .




> 23 ,    ...


 27   .  ,   ,     .     .        ,      .






> .


      .

----------

> ..   Z1    VT13.


        - 5-7    ,          .   .

*  9 ():*

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...F2%EE!/page223  23    R-    2 .        R-  ( 5   12   -   2  ).  .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...     1 - 105   2 - 600 .


    .

----------


## _

> ,     ,    .


,         .     (   ) -      (  ),    150 ,  Fo=8862,   59.  Ro=11,859 .    23 ,   = 39.       Ro=7,839.   ,            ,    7,839.       ...  1=112, 2=448.   ,   *UN7GCE*, .
       .  .

----------


## _

.  ,  , ..      "".       .   .    .    3-5 .    .
   :
-          ,   ;
-       __      .     100 .    ,     ,      (      :Smile:  :Smile: ,       ).
     ?

*  8 ():*




> .   -     . ,     .


    ,     ( )    .    ,   .     -        59.     ,      :Smile:  :Smile: .          150.    ,           .         .     .

----------

admin

----------


## _

> (   ),


   .      .    ,     "   " :Razz: ?    "   "..
  ,    (     ).  ,    ...    (    ,    ,     ),    .   ..          ,     .    -  ?

----------


## 240

> ..          ,     .


 ,   ,    ?

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> ,


     -, -  ,  -    ...    - ,   ,      .
https://yandex.ru/images/search?p=1&...=1443599978819

----------

> ,     ,   .





> .


,    -  ?

----------

Henriks.V

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> ?


 4-102      1-65,  1-48,     ,  8307.



> ?


,   ,  -     .      -.
     ,   ...
       ,   ,   .     .  ,   ,

----------


## 240

> ,    .


    ,   ,(        )    .   ?

----------


## UN7GCE

> (  )   .


         .       .        .        .   .   4  8 .

----------


## 240

> (  )   .


      .      ,   .      .     ,        . , .     .

----------


## 240

> ,  , ..


    .    300  ,     1  9 ( ),   ,        2,7 .           15 .  ,     5,4    30 .  ,   .   DSB ,      .    -27 .      ?

----------


## _

> . .....      ?


      .. ,         ,    (   -   ).       .    ,   .





> "",  .....


!    . " "    ,    ,   ,     .         .     -    ,          .      ,       ,     ,   .

----------


## UR5ZQV

( ,   ,   )?

----------


## Serg007

> 350


 .
  250 =4

----------


## _

.  ,  .            (      ).        .    0,5 .         0,5 . 
      . 
      : 
-      .      -    ,  .    .    NWT ,    .  , -,      .   ,  50           .
 ,      .    , ,    ,            Ro.        "..."  1982 ,    9 . 
    ,       ,       . 
   ..           ?  -  ?
,    ?   .     -327,     23  27.  82 .   3,9 .   1/3.    314 .      - 8 .  12v.
 ..    ,   ,  , .     ,      NWT.

----------


## Integral

,     ()     "  ". 



> ,  .            (      ).


 .  ,    .  .   314,       ,      L=3.897uH,  =82    X=XL=XC=314        .        .          3-4,    1-2.        4     ( ).                (  )    .    :
X=XL=XC=4R=4*314=1256 ; L=22.55uH  C=14.3pF
  :



  ,     - .   ,      :



 :



    ,      .

     ,   7  10   .         22.5uH,   XL   1256 :



         "" ,      .

*  25 ():*

      ,   306 .   :



    :



  ,    -  .

*  7 ():*

        :



*  9 ():*

   ,         :Smile:

----------

SAM

----------


## _

.

----------


## _

> *_*,     US5MSQ,    ,      .


  .        .     ,   ,  .    .         ?         ,         .        .      . ,  ,    .   ...
  ,     "", "-84".      L, C .   ,      ?




> .


    -   .       .    .




> 314,       ,      L=3.897uH,  =82    X=XL=XC=314


    ,        :Smile: .   ,    .     . ,    ,     (       ).     -    .        , ,   .   ,      .   .
   "" ?    ?

 .

----------


## _

> ,     ()     "  ".


        .        ,       ,    .       , ,     ,  ...     ,   .  ,   ,        .        ,    .   ,      50 ,     -  .    ,      .  -     ?   ,   XC  XL           .     ,     .   .   ,     .
      . 3,4  6           .    ,  ,     .     .
   (   ,  "", "-84"  .).   ?   ,    .         . ,         ,       , ,  .   ,  ,    ,  .         ,    -     .     .        ,   ,     ,  .       .   ,    -    .     -   ,      .  .   .
     ,      (   ,    :Neutral: ),         ,    .   ,    .  ,    ,    :Neutral: . 
  ""    . 



> .


     .  .      .

----------


## _

> .  ,        10-20 .


   .       3-   10,  ,   ,   27  23.
      .   .   ,   ,   ,  ,  .     .     . ,    .     .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> ,    ,    .


    , .     .

----------


## 240

> .


,    DSB  ?

----------


## Serg007

> ?


        (100+265)/100=3.65*3,65=13,32 , ..       4,21 /13,32=316 ! :Smile:

----------


## Serg007

> ,  ,       RK4CI    ?      .


,     ,     , ..     .       -              ,  ,  ...      . ,     3-4  -        DSB      ( )




> .


  :Smile: 



> ..


 ,    ...
 ,   ,    , ...

----------


## R4AAD

""  (    )  "  " -    ( 5  ).
     -,           ..  -, :  -    .
 " " ..     "":    6,    10 ..      .
 \      , ,  -        ?

----------


## ur5lr

> ,     "", "-84".       L, C .   ,       ?
>     -   .       .    .
>     ,       .    ,    .      . ,    ,     (        ). *    -     .*         , ,   .   ,       .   .





> *   ..*   .     ,   ,     , ,   ,    .   ,      ,  - ,  .
>      .


       :
http://forum.qrz.ru/kv-tehnika/30662-rubin-transiver-74.html
 
          .
    1  4 (   )     .
    , **,  NWT,      -.            (NWT).
               ,     80   .
          ,    .       ,   .            UT2FW.            .   .       .      .         ~  10       .      .          . Integral    RFSim.

----------


## Vas1977

> ,       " -"  .9,      - 1,15.





> (100+265)/100=3.65*3,65=13,32


  .  ,  ,       .   ,  - .  ,  50    400.       .      7.9, - 1.367... :Crazy:

----------


## vadim_d

> ?


SQRT(L/C).      :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> (   )     .


       Q       Q

----------


## Serg007

> .  ,  ,       .   ,  -


,  ,   ... :Smile: 
 ,      ,         .       -         ** .  ,     ,        .

----------


## Serg007

> ,        2.83.


   ,     :Smile: 



> ,   ,        ...


  ,  ...         ::::

----------


## Vas1977

> ,


    . ,    ... :Crazy:    ,          ,  ,    ... :Laughing: 





> 


     (,        :Cool: ),  ,    .   ,  -  ?  ::bad::  ,    ...




> ?


  ,     .  ,  , - .   ... :Laughing:  :Super:  :Wink:

----------


## ra3qdp

** ** ,    ,      -   ?

----------


## 240

,              . ,     L  .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Serg007*, 


> **


  " ", ,    1  .

----------


## UR5ZQV

,    (  ..) ,     ,   ,    (     ,    " "     ).      (    3- ) .

----------


## Vas1977

> -


   -        ,       ,    -   .  ::bad::  
     -  ,     ?  :Laughing:

----------


## Vas1977

> ,


  ,  , ,     (  ,  ),      ,   ,     ,        . ,  ,    4   75  (    ),        3.8... :Crazy:

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 


111   ,  , ..      ...

----------

us4lta

----------


## Vas1977

> .


    .  ::::     .       ,   .   ,  ?  :Crazy:

----------


## Alex 1

,      -.     ,     ,     :
F-sw                 F+sw                       L                   C                       F..
8863,05           8864,80                    15,986               20,171                   8862,665
8863,06           8864,84                    15,717               20,517                   8862,668
8863,00           8864,88                    14,881               21,670                   8862,586
8863,01           8864,79                    15,717               20,517                   8862,618
8863,07           8864,84                    15,805               20,402                   8862,680
8863,02           8864,85                    15,287               21,093                   8862,617
8862,84           8864,77                    14,495               22,247                   8862,415
8862,90           8864,83                    14,495               22,247                   8862,475
8862,92           8864,80                    14,881               21,670                   8862,506
8862,96           8864,75                    15,629               20,632                   8862,566
8862,88           8864,77                    14,724               21,901                   8862,452
8862,96           8864,82                    15,041               21,439                   8862,551    ....       QER-  10 ?

----------


## _

> .


"  ".   . 1982 , .9.
Q=Q*R/(Ro+R).
       ,      .  : "           ( ).

*  15 ():*




> ?


   NWT     .    ...           .      ,   .      .          ,    ,   ,  ""     ,    .      .  ,    ,   .

----------

ra3qdp

----------

us4lta

----------

> QER-  10 ?


  ""     ,   100.

----------


## R2DHG

500  -  .   200-300        9  -        SSB.

----------


## RU9UW

> 500  -  .   200-300        9  -        SSB.


   ? QER,   , -  ,  ....?

----------


## RU9UW

> ! ,   , ,    NWT.
>  .
> , . -. .  , , .  .  ,   .
> , ,  3, 6, 40 .  , 60 ( , )
>    - .  .
>  , . ,  ,   .


     - ,  , .     .

----------


## RU9UW

> ?
>  .   .


     240!)))    ,    8860  9000.  ,       ..
P.S. ,    . ,  ,   ,,  ,.  .

----------


## Alex 1

> .


    LCR- DM4070,  5pF,      12 ,      .  ..       ,   ,   .      80    -     QER,  ,              2,5    ,     .
    !  ! ...

----------


## Stopus

!
   ,       .          8814 .           ,     ?  !

----------


## Livas60

> ?


    :

----------


## R2DHG

,     ,      20% -        .

----------


## UR5VFT

UR7HED                  ..

----------


## R2DHG

:Razz:       ?   1   ,            ( QER).

----------


## Stopus

,  ,  !   .   ,     -     .    -     -    -          ?     .       RCL-2.

----------


## RA6AGY

,    ,        4096, 2048, 1024   1.     4-     4096.       4-     ?        ,     . .

----------


## _

> 2,7


    4-   (   ,  ),      ..    ,    .

----------

SAM

----------


## ra3qdp

> 4-    4096


,  -   ( ).

----------


## gudzon-m

!     :

1.       \  1500 
2.        15-20 

  8 ""

----------

gudzon-m

----------


## Serg

> 10.7:
>         .       , ..    ,       .


     250-300   ,    ,  ?

----------


## Integral

> 250-300   ,    ,  ?


 , Dishal   :



            20.      .          .




> ?


,    .      ,    ""  .      ,      .   .

*  29 ():*

*Serg*,     :



      Rd.   5,          .    ,  .

----------

Serg

----------

John Doe

----------


## R4AAD

6  ,       ,      -  6  ( )     ... ...
   - QER 4 .   ,     :    ()   (    )   680  (   4)  -  (  -3)    250  1000.  2.7,   ?            .    ""   CW   ?

.  ,   \   ,               ?

----------


## Suh

?
. .
,    .

    .
  ,     ,  33 ,     3   ,   .

----------


## 240

.

----------


## John Doe

> ,    SARK-110.


    .

----------


## R4AAD

> ,   .  -


,  . ,    Lm  Cm  -   ""         .
   ,    .     -  ,  .
    , ,  ...

  ,        :Wink: 



*  16 ():*

    ("")    ,  70  ,  ...  QER                ...

----------

admin

----------


## SNABBER

-        () ,   ... .  -  .

----------


## R4AAD

> QER


   SSB\CW :       ,  "" ,      .
 ,  ,     .
      LSB\USB  .

----------


## Serg

*ur3ilf*, -  ,  .,      Fc   -   ""?

----------


## Integral

> Fc   -   ""?


   .

----------

Serg

----------


## RV3RF

,

    -- .

----------

Serg

----------


## ur3ilf

> , ,   ..   ,   /  .


 .           .



> ,    ( RA3AO      300,      "  " ).


    , ""       300   .      .          SSB.     .  800     .       .     .    .      QER   ,        ""         .               QER       UT0IS. 
    . 6    QER  4  .              .

----------

agn1, RA4FIX, Serg, UR5VFT

----------


## John Doe

.

----------

John Doe

----------


## Valery Gusarov

44   -, QER  -  ,  430 .
       .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ur3ilf*, 


> .


     ,   .       ,        .            .
 800 (500...800)      ,  ""  300 (    ,   ,   ).  ""    :Smile: .

----------


## UR3ACH

.    ,  8       2,9    4    4 .    8,864.       ?    4.      ?

----------


## Integral

> 4    4 ...      ?


     .       .



> 


    ,   .

    ,        .

----------

UR3ACH

----------

Serg

----------


## SNABBER

,    ...,          .

----------

- Bmax,    ? :Rolling Eyes: 

   ,       QER ,    ?        SW   100,     150    ,    150     100  ?       F..    ...

----------



----------

, ""    ,     ""  3-5.       .

----------

UN7GCE

----------

!
-,     ::::       "". ( 20   ,       ,  40   ! :Crazy: )

----------


## R2DHG

> "". ( 20   ,       ,  40   !)


  :Razz:

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> -   ? (  )


    .    . 6-. -  ,  ,   300     60. 6500.  6  ...

----------

ra3qdp

----------


## Valery Gusarov

*ra3qdp*, 



> ,  .


     ... :Sad:

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> QER     ?


 1,     ,     ...
910    430   ...

----------


## UD6ANZ

.       ,   -          Ld, F1,F2,F?     1,2,3        ,         .          ?



 .rar

----------


## RU9UW

> . ""   ,   Lm   ~0.5,          - 7.4     3  ,  Fs ,   .     ""   ?   ,            ,


     Lm?  ,    100%   Lm  .  Fs       .
     .

----------

UD6ANZ

----------


## UD6ANZ

> ?


      ,   1,   22   ,  22+  .          .          .     ,     ? :::: 




> ,   .


, ,   .

----------


## RX3

> ,     ?


, .       1.5-2        :Razz:

----------

UD6ANZ

----------


## UD6ANZ

> , .       1.5-2


  ,     :Razz:

----------

,  ?   Lm    ?

----------

-,           .   /     2.7.   7,8.
9659.680-9662.450-Fs9659.039 Lm-8.42
9659.657-9662.325-Fs9659.039 Lm-8.74

  ,       4,      300   .  :Cool:

----------

.         ...   -169 ,       6.25.   ""?
    5.    ,   ,    ,  89-90.

----------



----------

,       :Smile:     6,  6.25 ,    ""  . ,  ""    6. (   )

----------


## ra3qdp

> 1,     ,     ...
> 910    430   ...


,     :"    ..."

----------


## ra3qdp

.    -       ?

----------


## rock fan

,            . . .
       ???
           Ld.
       ???

----------


## rock fan

,         -     ?
              ...

----------

rock fan

----------


## rock fan

,  ,         ,       ?     ,    ?
             ?

----------

RX scanner

----------


## UN7GCE

> ,  ,  ""     ( ).


        100.   . 
.

----------


## rock fan

,       ,   ,        ::

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 


 ,           -   40  ,  .  ,      - ...

----------


## RA4FIX

> 


   ,   ?   , j j   j j f,     .  ,  .    ,   .

----------


## R2DHG

.         -  ,      oO      ,   .              (  )       .   ,        -    ,   ,        ( )       :Razz:

----------


## R2DHG

,     -   )     ,    -    ,      ,    .

----------


## UN7GCE

,    ? ,   ,        .     .       NWT-7  .

----------


## Suh

.  ,   

-.

 , ,  .   40 .
, , . ,   ().  ,  .
    .   ,   .
   ( )  15-   -  .
     (, ). ,  ()   
  50.      (, , ). :Crazy: 

      ,  

 ,   ( )  2030  .  ,   :Smile:

----------


## 240

> .


    ,   .    ""     60 ,   ,   ,   .

----------

Suh, UR5VFT

----------


## RU9UW

> .
>     .   QER.   . Lm  Cm -    ?


      .    ,  ,       !

----------


## RX3QRD

> .    ,  ,       !


,         :Smile: ))) !  :Razz:

----------


## Suh

.  ,  .   1020%.   ,  .   3- ,   2-,  ,      (  ).
, **   . ,  .

,  .     .

----------


## R2DHG

...    10. ,  ,       8 .

----------


## R2DHG

( ,    ,      ).         .  smd    (       ,     -    20%     ).

----------


## alekseIJX

20  10        Lm       ,   ,

----------


## alekseIJX

> ? ""         .          ,         Lm.,     Fs()       ""  .


 
                  Lm     
 Fs    
  Lm       
    ,         :Crazy:

----------


## alekseIJX

(  10  20) ,          (  )    Lm
      ,

----------

alekseIJX, ur4lbl

----------


## rock fan

...
  .  (UA1OJ) http://www.cqham.ru/ua1oj_2.htm    ,            .

----------

rock fan

----------


## alekseIJX

> *alekseIJX*,      Lm  - ,    .      .  20,     10,  .    45 (43 +2  ).    ,    .         .      43        .
> 
>  219187


     ,

----------


## rock fan

,  #2466 
   , ...

----------

EY7BM

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...


  95   .

----------

EY7BM

----------


## rock fan

> ,     ,     0.5.


,  0,4.  :::: 
 ,   5  +   .  (UA1OJ) ,      :Smile:

----------

.  ""       .         ""     470.

----------


## alekseIJX

> .  ""       .         ""     470.


 
http://py2ohh.w2c.com.br/trx/filtrol...troladder.html
 470

----------

ra6ljm

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UB3EAO*, 


> ? 2N3904    bc847?


.   315.

----------


## alekseIJX

> ,        1% ,     .    .


 
         ,         
 -
         ,        

     ,   2,5 ,    2,7  2,3
      ,      R ,          ,

   ,           :Rolling Eyes:

----------

SAM

----------


## _

> 


       ,     ...     -  ,        ,    Cs .    15 .   ,     .          .  . ,    . ,  ,     L      ,          ,      .    L        .  L   ,     -    ,     .           . ,   ,          .    2700,  2560. ,      ,  ?

----------

SAM

----------


## rock fan

-  5-7,  ,         .
#766

----------

QGQ

----------

RX3

----------


## _

> ,      ,    .


     ...

----------


## RA4FIX

> ...


    "-, -"?   ,       .     ,      - :Smile:      ,    ? 
 :             "".  ,   (,  ).    QER-    .  ,  ...

----------


## RA4FIX

,         .    :



> ,        1% ,     .    .


     ,  .           :Smile:

----------


## R8AGK

*John Doe
*-   .

----------


## SNABBER

QER    (        )   "".  ,     ,  ...   HC49U.    ,  .     .

----------

8-  5-  QER       ( )   RX.

----------

Serg

----------

.    ""   8      33 .   Dishal.    .         exel.

----------

ecdv

----------


## 3

,        8  4 ?

----------


## R2DHG

10%

----------


## Valery Gusarov

http://www.qrz.ru/schemes/contribute...y/quartz.phtml

----------

John Doe

----------

John Doe

----------


## SAM

> 


     ?

----------


## SAM

G3UUR


G3UUR .pdf



   .doc

xfilter_5M250.xls

----------

John Doe

----------


## SAM

> 


!          .   Dishal         . -       "  "     !

----------


## R2RBN

> -


  :Razz: ,  QER ,   ,        .

----------

AlexSh

----------

AlexSh

----------


## SNABBER

Starik ,          _if spurs calculator ? _ ​, .

----------

SNABBER

----------


## SNABBER

.      .

----------

SNABBER

----------


## RN4NAB

*denis_M*,
        . -    ?
     ...

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1092286

----------

R8AGK, RN4NAB

----------


## sgk

:
        ? 
        ?
  ,     .

----------


## sgk

> .     .


.       ""   .             .

----------


## sgk

> -2   8,8  Rm=4,9...12 ,   HC-49 ( )   8,863  Rm=5,2...14 .


    .  .
P. S.
           .

----------


## SAM

> 


    .     ( 30.)    Rm  Fm    RA3AO   .

 .pdf

----------


## UR5VFT

..
 -        ,  Dishal   ,    ,        . ,   , ,       .          ,   .                    .  ,          Dishal  Cp () .       ,       . 
   -   ..

----------

SAM

----------


## SAM

> Dishal ver.203


http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1037986

----------

Eugene163, SAM

----------


## Integral

> ...   ..


   .       ,       100  .     1...3            .   Lm       ,     8.2-20,   1/10   .        ,   .

----------

R8AGK, SAM, Suh

----------


## Starik

> ?


Rd      Q .   .    :
F=8 983kHz, F=9 025kHz   1, Rd   6  8 Om.     .   .        -3db. R.=R.=  82  96 Om.
   Rd  Q  .

.

----------


## Borin QTH

*Integral*
,    .        .    .     :Sad:         .

----------


## Borin QTH

*RU9UW*
              ?

----------


## RU9UW

> ?


#2538   , .)))       ,   !

----------


## RU9UW

> ,     .        .


        -     .   ,        .
 :*   ,*       .* , * .)))

----------


## RU4UU

> ,        .


    ?

----------

Borin QTH

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,   ,     .   ,        ,     .                 .


,    (   )   ,    ?

----------


## Serg007

> -6db.-20db .
>         -20db   ,    -20db
> 
>   -3db . ,


  ,  ,    300      -6 -       ,            -10-12   4-  ,  - 16...-20  8-... -10     -30 -    , ..       .
            ( ),     , , .  ,   ""  ,     ,      ,         280-300 .           ESSB, ,  ,       150-200,    100 .
* p.s.*     ""      - 20           500 ,           (    ,   )         .

----------

3/6/10   .    ""   .     -3,  ""      ,  -40.

----------


## alekseIJX

> 3/6/10   .    ""   .     -3,  ""      ,  -40.


 
           -3   2,5 ,    -20     ,
     -3       -20

----------


## alekseIJX

> ...    
> ,      ,   ,     (    ).       ,       .    ""  SSB / .        .
>     ""      ,      2  '?


    ,   ,     
      ,    :!: 
      , -    :Smile:

----------


## RX3

> **


**....

----------

> ---     (-3 )  300     ---


 ,    -20,  ""        ,   . #2550 
   ,     ,  "".        1.5-1.8          400-500.          ""    600   -3,    300-400    30 (   )   8.     "",       ,      .   ,     ,          .  ,     . :Smile:

----------



----------


## alekseIJX

:Shocked:

----------


## Suh

.
 .
      .    .
 .       .  

    ,  .
  .
-  
-    
-   ( 50100   ,    -       )
-   (, ,),     .
-   ( ,     )
- ,    (  ,   )
-   
-  -  (,   )  .
.

  . ,  .   () .

----------


## SNABBER

"  ,  ?",    . , ,   2-3-      .

----------

> 


 ...  ? ,     :Rolling Eyes: 
   ""        .      .

*  25 ():*

,   4/6/8   . ( QER   2  )     :Wink:     "" ,         .


 3- ,     .     ,        .    ""     .

----------

alekseIJX

----------


## alekseIJX

*-* ,  750-    

       SSB  CW,         

 :!: 

       3  ,   

   CW   ?

----------


## alekseIJX

> 750  ,    (       )   ,             SSB.


,        ,      ,    
   500

----------


## John Doe

.  ,   .
.    vniisims  ,  .        ?

----------

John Doe

----------


## John Doe

.       ?

----------

John Doe

----------


## Suh

1   .
  . 5.000  F.I.L  -  .     CW  .
8.867 VNISIMS  8.867 NEW   -   SSB  .

----------

John Doe

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> ?


       300 ,    .   ...

----------

John Doe

----------

John Doe

----------


## John Doe

> 300 ,


   .
 


    .      315-.      ...


4-       .       ?

----------

John Doe

----------


## John Doe

...      .  .     , .      . :Smile: . 
         . ,       .  :Smile:

----------


## John Doe

UA1OJ.   . 
   .

----------


## John Doe

?  ,          . :Smile:

----------


## RX3

,    -90 dB   :Shocked:

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> -90 dB


6-60 ... :!:

----------

John Doe

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> ...


, ... :Rolling Eyes:    6   2... ,   1,6-1,8...   6-60...
    QER... :Razz:

----------

John Doe

----------

John Doe

----------


## John Doe

.  :Smile:

----------

John Doe

----------


## alekseIJX

> ?  ,          .


  ,  ,     

,,     :Sad: 
      1, ,         
    48,    52,     :Wink:

----------

John Doe

----------

Valery Gusarov

----------


## RX3

-6 dB (  -10 dB).      .     .      2-3      .    3600    -96 dB.    ,    :Razz:

----------

John Doe

----------


## vadim_d

> ,          .


      ,     ,     UA1OJ      ,        ,  (   )   .    SSB        ,  ,   ""      .      ,      1 ,

----------

John Doe

----------

John Doe

----------


## vadim_d

> 


,  




> -6 dB


-,   ,    -3 (,  , -3.0102999566... ),   ,     -3,

----------

John Doe

----------

John Doe

----------


## John Doe

> -6 dB .    2143 .


?

----------

John Doe

----------


## John Doe

,   .



    ,   .     .   -,   -.
      .

----------

John Doe

----------


## _

> 3600    -96 dB


. 96 ,    ,     .      .

----------

John Doe

----------


## RX3

.    ,   ,      .    ""

----------

John Doe

----------

John Doe

----------


## alekseIJX

,    +\-   R

----------


## UN7GCE

> RX3   ,   ,    UA1OJ  ,  .         ,   .


    ()     .    . 
     (<->)    ,    .

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,   .


      ?

----------


## vadim_d

> ?


    QER,     ,        .   QER,              ,      ,         ,        .              ,  ,   .    :     - ,  -   - . ,  ,     :Smile: .      ,        ,    ,     :Smile:

----------


## _

> ,    ,


 .    -  ,  ,  .       ,     .
    50 ,        10 ,    ,    7050 .   ,   ,   .    .       ,    - 740 ,  - 83 .        11 ,  20 . ,            .           (,   .)    .        ,        .      ,    .        5 ,    - 700,  - 88. ,    ,    ,      100.       5 ,        ,       .
  .  ,    .      500-1000 .          .   .

*  43 ():*

   .     50    7.5 .       ( ).        .      - 8,8 .

----------


## _

> R .    1 .    - R\C.?


, . 
  RFSimm.     .

----------

alekseIJX

----------


## _

> - ,?


-    :Smile:  :Smile: .      ?        - ,      ,    ,    2614,   ,      ,         ,  1 .   ,  ,       . ,     .     R.   ,   ,       .     ,      ,    ,   ,  .  ,       .   .

----------


## John Doe

?   R-.

----------


## vadim_d

> ,    -   QER,       ( ),


    -  ,           :Smile: .    -     ,     .      IMD,          :Smile:

----------


## John Doe

.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## _

> .


       ,   .    -   . 
   .  ,  ,   . 
http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-100.htm
   .   8,818  (     )   68,1 ( )   -   - 191,09 .       -      ,   ,     300 .  ,     -  ,  .        - ,    .      .    ,        50-100 ,    .   R (    5)      ,     .      .     .    .   -  .     .        2622.       .       ,     8,8 .

*  13 ():*

     -300 ,  - 4,27 uH.     8,859 .

----------


## vadim_d

> 


  :Smile: .       ,       http://www.dspguide.com/ch20/1.htm

----------


## 240

?  ,   -  .

----------


## RX3

,          ,   .. :Neutral:

----------


## _

> _,  -  -


    .      ? .     ,     ,   .        ,    ,    ,   .        .   -    .    . .            .
  2614.          ,    .    .

----------


## ra3qdp

> .       ,


  -  "".   , -  -     
 . - -     ,             ,         .      .       .    ""   .       -   .

----------


## vadim_d

> , -  -


     ,     ,           :Smile: .       ""   ,     ,    ,      



> ,


,       ,          :Smile: .        QER,    ,       ,      ,        ,     ,          .       -       IMD,           



> -  ""


,     ,   DSP   .   ,    ,       Mentor Graphics,  ,    Catapult C,  ,      (   ),      ,        .       ,    ,        :Smile:

----------


## RU3AEP

> ,        !


   -  .  -   ""    ,               .        *"   "*     ,    - :Smile: . 

   .   , "  ", ,   .         .   ,   ,   (  -3dB  2.3 KHz)    .                (  20 dB).               ,          .        50 dB  ,  ,    ,        -  .

----------

UN7GCE

----------


## vadim_d

> , -  -


   Filter Solutions,     ,    .       3   1 /    1    .   1st Ele Series (Butt_3_setup.bmp)   ,    1-2-1 (Butt_3_LPF.bmp).     1,      -3.01    Standard Pass Band Atten     0.1  (Cheb_3_01_setup.bmp  ).   1.433-1.594-1.433 (Cheb_3_01_LPF.bmp) -    1-2-1  .  ,    0.01     : 1.181-1.821-1.181 (Cheb_3_001_LPF.bmp) -   18%   1-2-1 .  0.001  ,     8% (Cheb_3_0001_LPF.bmp  ),  0.0001    3.6%    (Cheb_3_00001_LPF.bm  p).                 :Smile:

----------

RA3QVS

----------


## vadim_d

> -       - ?    -     , 
>     , ,    ,     ,    ()


   ,  ,  , UA1OJ  Filter Solutions,        ( ).    ,   ,         ,   LTSpice .         ,            .  ,   ?  :Smile:         ?            ,    ( )   ,

----------


## vadim_d

> 


       ,          :Smile: .    - QER (,   )   (,  ).



> -  -, ,   - -  ;   .      -


        ,   UA1OJ,     



> ,            ?            ?


       -  ,  



> 


    ,     :Smile:

----------


## ra3qdp

> 


 ??? 
 -                  ?

----------

R2RBN, Valery Gusarov

----------


## RX3

> -


- ,     .   .   ( ) 8- .   HC-49U.    .        .    (  ).  8-    7-8 .    1.5 - 1.7.     0.25 - 0.5.      ,  .   ,      NWT. 
, .
   .

----------


## RX3

Cheb. dA=0.044 dB.   4- ()  6- () .      Butt. dA=3 dB.  8-   .    .    .     .   ...    .       6.000 .    ,      .

----------


## RX3

> ,          (   SSB),        (    ),  ...


   ,      ? ,        .  , ? ,  ,    ! 
 :Wink:

----------

Alex 1

----------


## alekseIJX

-          . nwt (,,  ),

   50

----------

ra3qdp

----------


## Alex-31

:

http://www.quartz1.com/price/price.p...&group=430&p=2

http://www.quartz1.com/price/price.p...ar5=&group=430

       ?

  -  ?

----------


## Alex-31

*UA9AU*, 

    ,       (8-  4- )?

  ,       ,  8867238 ,        ?

      ?

  -

  ,  ,       "  ",

     ,    "    "?

----------


## RU9UW

, HC49U  20 .    8.+4 ..        . QER   20.

----------


## RU9UW

> *-, , 4- ?*


   ?
   -   QER

----------


## UA9AU

> -


          3?  !      UA9AA (SK)  5.   5000  5003.  4.   .

----------


## UA9UDQ

*Alex-31*,    ,

----------


## UA9UDQ

" " 5$ )))))

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...      /...


 .           .        .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ... ,         85...


,     ,    .    ,      ,      ,     60-75

----------


## SIMON_23

> ,      ?  ,        ,     .


 ,  ,    ...    -    .     ?    ?

----------


## Alex-31

,   (  -   ):

----------

SAM, UA6BQQ

----------


## Alex-31

> 


 


> >= 0.2MHz


 ,  ,  ,     2   -        ,    2,       200  -  (   ,       !)

*hOne*,  -      -        ,   > 30 

     ?




> 


!       2-  4-        6,0

----------


## ledum

> .  .  45 .. 50 MHz.    ~0.2 .              SDR.      - 192 .


 .   250      1000.      .       .      .  M9370M, N9350D, L9353M    .   GSM ,     70  .      10-16     0.5-1     40-50.
    . AD6620, AD6624       AD6654        ,         .

----------


## Alex-31

*hOne*,   200 ,  :

http://www.quartz1.com/price/model.php?akt=3299.10

http://www.quartz1.com/price/model.php?akt=3635.03

http://www.quartz1.com/price/model.php?akt=11984.02

http://www.quartz1.com/price/model.php?akt=11977.02

   50  

     4 

   -  30 

    -  

 ,        

,      320        200

----------


## Alex-31

> 


4    4  




> 


125 .  




> 


 

-...

----------

> ,   .


, ,  :Crazy:  ...

----------


## Alex-31

*hOne*,     -    

      1529 (http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1227164)

    1544 (http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1227536)

     ,      39     500  (   -    )

   , ,  ?  :Razz: 

*  6 ():*

   -   

http://www.quartz1.com/price/model.php?akt=3366.10

http://www.quartz1.com/price/model.php?akt=18429.06



     (      ,  -    )

*  18 ():*

 ,     :

"...        ...  . ."

     - - ...  :Razz:

----------

hOne

----------

/       2 .

----------


## Integral

> deDishal       4- ? ( ).





> .    "Cs2Cp",       .


                .

----------


## UA9JSJ

23    1  9100 .
     3  QER  -2014.  0,5  2.9 .

----------


## RU9UW

. ,    .
     Fs ?  .
,  QER     100 Fs,  .     200   .  .

----------


## RU4UU

> 200   .  .


  -       " ",  ..          .      0,1    .   ,    "" .

----------


## ur3ilf

> .   ,    .   - , .
>   ,   .    .  ,    .


     ?         ?             ? ::::

----------


## ur3ilf

YES   .      .              8 .      +   .
      YES      .

----------


## ra6ass

, ,  ,      6- . ,  PAL.     .   .       Ld    Fo.  .        .  .      .       . 1v.        7-15      8863.4,   100.       . 2800.    F=8860-8868.          .    8 .         -   !

----------


## Suh

f1   f2   ?

----------


## Alex-31

"" 4

  - 1   "      ":

----------

Boris.., Eugene163, SAM

----------

Boris.., SAM

----------


## Alex-31

*Veka*, !     ...

  -     ?

----------


## RU9UW

> ,  ..


 ......     ,  ! :Razz:          ., . , ,   ?)))

----------


## Alex-31

-  SMD 

  -     -  ,     ...

     ,   ...

 ,    -     -      ...

----------


## SNABBER

,           .  , ,   ,   . ,       ... (    ,   ).

----------


## UA9AU

NWT-7    ,  !   .

----------

RX6LQ

----------


## Alex-31

,   ,  , ...

,      

    ,  , - - -   ...

  -  AD9850   ssop-dip

     dip-28     

 - ,    ,    ...

 ... 
  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## R2DHG

,    :Razz:         -          ,      .    ... .

----------

hamster,

----------


## Veka

> 


    ,  ,  ,     =>      :Rolling Eyes: ...

----------


## UN7GCE

> . 6-,   8- !


  ,   ,  ,  CW      ,  QER.   .

----------

UA9AU

----------


## R2DHG

,     .  ,  ,   -   /,    100. 3-4     .     -  ,    -      ,   10% (    100  120 -  )      .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RU9UW

> ,     .  ,  ,   -   /,    100. 3-4     .     -  ,    -      ,   10% (    100  120 -  )      .


     .       .    Fs    10  300    .        .  ,     .   .  :  .   ,    ,  .)))

----------


## RU9UW

> -  ,      ... **


   .)))  ,    ?   , N ,  . :Razz:

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RU9UW*, 


> ,    ?   , N ,


,      ,   4...8    (  ,   ),  .     "",    G3JIK (.   ), ,      2- "",          "".

----------

Suh

----------

Suh

----------


## Suh

!
 ,  , .  .
 ,  .

   ,   , ,  . 
 ,  .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## Henriks.V

> -   ,  .


!

----------

Georgi, UA9AU

----------


## _

> 100


  2000  ,   - 47 .

----------


## UA9AU

,    1-38 :Super:  :::: 
    ?   ,130-      , 80-.,  ,-!

----------


## Alex-31

> "" 4
> 
>   - 1   "      "


    "" 5 - 2  :

----------

SAM

----------


## Alex-31

...

----------


## Integral

> H-49U  H-49US(),     ?


 HC-49U  HC-49US.      .  SSB        (HC-49U), ..         .     . 
     HC-49US    CW.           -         .
          ()    .     .

----------


## Integral

> ,      (1,-49U), ""   .    ...


  HC-49US   ,        .         ,   .  SSB       ,       ,    ,       .       ,      .      QER-,    3-4   ,    2  .      .

----------


## Alex-31

> 8


        ?

----------


## LY3BBI

> 0,7     49 -  8.


    .   CW   ,   .       , .       .     ,        .          ,     ""  .

----------

Serg

----------


## Borin QTH

6 .     ?    ?

----------


## 240

.      .

----------

Borin QTH

----------

Borin QTH

----------


## Borin QTH

,       -   303.  -  -.     -40,   .     -70  .          .    ?      -   .             1 ().      .          ?     .

----------

Borin QTH

----------


## Borin QTH

,    .    -10:



    -   .     ""?
    ,   ?

----------


## Borin QTH

-   .

----------


## VICTORY

> ,   ?


        .

----------


## Borin QTH

*VICTORY*
    .  .    -10  .

----------


## RX6LQ

,    NWT    50     +13  -  1 rms,    .         .    NWT       -   ,  - ,  .

----------

Integral

----------


## lamobot

.   .
    8   . ?
  2,5 - 3      ?
          ?

----------


## lamobot

8 ?

----------

Borin QTH

----------


## UA9AU

,       (  ). ..    ,  ,    ? , ?

----------


## UA9AU

!        , 0.5   .   ! .

----------


## vadim_d

> .   ,


                       ,      UA1OJ,  Rd,     




> - 4


         ,       ,

----------


## ua3dkc

> 8 ?


   8-  .

----------


## vadim_d

> -    ?


      ,      , ,   ,    ,   ,   -        .       ,  ,     .     ,        ,      ,

----------


## lamobot

*vadim_d*,          ,  .   5,5 .    2,5 .      5-20.  ,        .    .     .    -3 - 2,55.   500-600.
 -    ,   .

----------


## lamobot

*vadim_d*,         ?      -.

  :

----------


## UU5JPP

,   -        ?

----------


## ra3qdp

> 


"" -   ?

----------


## RA4FIX

*ra3qdp*, QER     -    .  "".
*UU5JPP* .     ?    


    . !    .  . ,    winNWT.  ,       .  ""        .  "Calculate"    . ?
          .   WinNWT     - 9999

----------


## lamobot

:
http://radiomaster.ru/shemi/uzli/urt-766.php

----------


## lamobot

-   . .       .

----------


## RA4FIX

*lamobot*,  ,       . :Smile: 
*vadim_d*,       ,     .

----------


## RA4FIX

-  ..1978 10,       5-8   ~120. ,   :Rolling Eyes: 



> -  nwt:       ,    .


  , - "".  ,  ? :Smile:    <- ->, -   ..?

----------


## RA4FIX

> ,  30


  , -    :Rolling Eyes:    Rin-Rout ?         .   ()     ,     .     50    ?



> vadim_d,       ,     .


,  1,6.    3-  :Smile:

----------


## RA4FIX

,   .   450 ,      .
    ,    200 .    ...

----------


## RA4FIX

3-    .  3-      ::::   4,5  6,1.      .        .      :Super:

----------


## RA4FIX

,  - ,      .      ::::      ?  ,     .    ,     :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 240

> .      9  -


  ,   .     ,    5500 .      20 .  ,  ,    6     4.   ,     .         .    .  " ".   - ,           ,     ?

----------


## lamobot

0,1 ,    .  .       2-3.   2,4  2,8 .

   hc49/u.       ?

----------


## Integral

> 2,4  2,8 .    hc49/u.       ?


      (Lm, Cm, Cp).      ,   .  ,    ,  NWT   .       .




> ?


 Dishal    ,   QER-.

----------


## VINT

, 4-   10,7 ,  "" ?
  :  ,    ...     ?     ?

----------

VINT

----------


## lamobot

*RA4FIX*,      .    10  ,  20  -  .      -   .     ?    1 .
    +-70   .

 20:

----------


## RA4FIX

.    ? .    QER 8         . 

     -80 .
       6,144 HC-49u(SSB 8 ) & HC49s(CW 6 )

 ,        400 +10 .

----------


## RA4FIX

> .


 ,         .   .        .  NWT  >80.          =10.  NWT     -  16-24.   ,  ,  -120   :Sad: 



> 


 .      0.       -15 .    - .      .       -20.

----------


## RA4FIX

,    :Smile:   ,  ,       ,   30-50.   ,  ,      :Rolling Eyes:

----------

VINT

----------


## R2DHG

> ,  ,       ,   30-50.   ,  ,


,    .    -     ,    .

----------


## RU9UW

> -,   ,         ...


  ,   ( ),     1%    ,    .(  10,   ,    ).
       ,    , "". .  ,       .
 ,     ?)))

----------

VINT

----------


## RU9UW

> ,  ,   ,     .  .    ? ,     .
>  . 
>    .   .       .    .    .  ?    .


  ,        .       .

----------


## Integral

> ,   -49/U, 4-      - /   AversT   .  ,    .-.  ,     .-.  3362 (350   220 )


      ,    .        6, 8, 10  12 :

   

   ,     ,   .

----------

VINT

----------


## RU9UW

> "" .


     "".  ""    ?

----------


## R2DHG

> "".  ""    ?


    ,       :Razz:    ?    QER   .

----------


## lamobot

qer  ?

----------


## vadim_d

> 


,     ,      ,   



> 2  ,     ,


  ,               ,         .          " " -        :Smile:

----------


## Integral

> qer  ?


 QER-   ,      .      8-  Dishal  10-  QER,  2.7:

 

    ,   QER-   4  ,   Dishal.       .    SW-2013      . 
   .  QER-  .     CW-.

----------


## UR5ZQV

*lamobot*, 


> qer  ?


 ,   ,   .  QER       ""?

----------


## vadim_d

> 8-  Dishal  10-  QER,  2.7


     ?

----------


## RU9UW

> *R2DHG*,  
>   ""  .  4 ,   (    ,    ). ""    ,     ""   *+/- 5  10%,    * ,    (     ) * 100  600    .*   ""    .     1 ()   10 ,   -  6 ,    ,   "" .    . ,   ,    0.1     -80   ,     .


   ,     .

     R    150.

   R   .       .

  , R         1%.
      R    C?

----------

Integral, UR5VFT

----------


## RU9UW

> RU9UW,   ,       ,    ""  .


   "" . :Razz: 
  ,      ,  ,     .  ?    .     .
    ",",   .
   ! :Razz:

----------


## UA3LLL

.   ()    .  ,     .   ,  ,  .   10 (   20)% .  ,   "",  ,  .  .    ,  ,    .

----------

R2DHG, SAM, Suh

----------


## lamobot

*UA3LLL*,     ?  ?

----------


## Suh

.   -  .
  ,    .

----------

UT1LW

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RA4FIX*,  


> 2  ,     ,   .


,    , ,      .       5 ,      2.5  " "    " QER",    "" 4-        5 ?
    .

----------


## RA4FIX

*UR5ZQV*, ,    :Smile:   , ,   . 2     2  ,   2  ().     ?



> .


       . ,   .      .         . 7\.    "" . UT5LP    ,   .   . 
,    ,   ""?   *R2DHG* - "AW"?    :Embarassed:

----------


## R2DHG

,  ""  ( )    ,        ..  (          ).

----------


## UA3LLL

*lamobot*,
  , , , ,   . SMD   .

----------


## UA3LLL

*RA4FIX*, 



> 


 ,   .         .    .   ,   ,    SMD ,  ,   ?. 
     , , .
    ,       .   .   .  .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UA3LLL

*RA4FIX*, 



> 


     .   .  , .
    ,   ,     . 
  smd  ,    .        . 
            .     . (     ) 
 ,  ,  ,   ,     smd ,  ,   .     . .

----------


## UR5ZQV

8-       -1 (  "2- ",  ,     ,  ).      4-  ( ,  ),     ,      . ,,      ..   ,     .  .    - .

----------


## vadim_d

> efind.ru ,


  ,   efind.ru ,       ,      ,           :Smile:

----------



----------


## Suh

Bits  40 .
  ,   

 .
F1  3996,66
F2  3997,24
Cs - 4
C1 - 33
C2 - 220
C3 -220
  1,5 
  2700
4 

  .    . .    .
-    ,      1  ,     3,3  ?
-       . , (    )    2030%  ?
-   ?

----------


## RA4FIX

> .
> F1  3996,66
> F2  3997,24


      3,  .   1?        . CW    .

----------

RA4FIX

----------


## RA4FIX

> 


,

----------

Suh

----------


## RA4FIX

> . F1  F2  ,


   !     ?         .



> .


,    .

----------


## Integral

*Suh*,           .

    .   :


   :

   ,    .

     UA1OJ.     -3,   dF()=6400,    dF(-3)=2695, ..  2.7 (  ).   :


        -40:


      :


    ,     .      .   UA1OJ    ,    Dishal  QER.         ,     Dishal   ,   UA1OJ    .
   .

----------

Suh, UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Integral*, 


> ,     .      .


        .   ,   .      .  ,   .
: , ,     L, R.   4,     "" ( 8...10,   ).

----------


## Integral

> 10-15    3-6?


,     6   SW-2011/2013.   :


   ,    10.     .       4.8 
      .        ,     LSB  USB  .  USB   .        ,  LC- .

----------

Serg

----------

Serg

----------


## Serg

> .


       .          .

----------


## vadim_d

> UA1OJ    ,    Dishal  QER


  -         UA1OJ,        ,      RC          




> .   ,


 ,  ,   .        :Smile:

----------


## UR3IQO

> 10-15    3-6?


    R=2.4 ,  6, ,    :




> ,    ,  ,   1,5    (  ).


,       1.5,        , ,        1.5.           (c    RFSimm),     .

----------

Serg

----------


## lamobot

:

  - +-150-200    .  -.        2-3  . -    , ?
       ?

----------


## ra3qdp

> Suh  
> ,    ,  ,   1,5    (  ).
> 
> ,       1.5,        , ,        1.5.           (c    RFSimm),     .


",       1.5,       " -           ,   "  "     ,        (       ).
"       " - ,      RFSimm -    "" ?

----------

ra3qdp

----------


## Integral

> Integral,         ,   ?


 ,  .      6  470.      .

 

       :

 

   ,   .        .        ,           .       3            .

----------

lamobot, R8AGK, RA4FIX, Serg, UR3IQO, UR5VFT

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Integral*, 


> ,  .      6  470.      .


    (     ""   ,          +/-50,   ,      ).    ""    ,  8- , +, + ,    , +    :(.

----------


## lamobot

QER 12 ,  47+39,  .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,        2  .   ,


     ,   ,  UA1OJ      .   ,        ,    - ,  ,          ,

----------


## RA4FIX

> 


    ""?



> 


   , .  ?



> 


    ?

----------


## vadim_d

> ""?


 



> , .  ?


  .    ,    /    ,     ,    ,   ,  ,   ,  ,   2-  3-   http://www.agder.net/la8ak/12345/n23.htm .      ,       ,              ,      .      .

----------

RA4FIX, UR3IQO

----------


## vadim_d

> 10


     ?    ?     7

----------


## vadim_d

> ...


,

----------


## rv3daf

> +/- 0,3


  ?   ?  3.3  0,1  - ,         12 ().  -        50   .

----------


## SNABBER

...

----------

?

----------


## den-ssdd

.       .

----------


## den-ssdd

> ""    .


  .   ,

----------


## rock fan

"    "  http://www.qrx.narod.ru/izm/t_kf.htm,     .

----------

SAM

----------


## rock fan

> 


      4100,     :Evil or Very Mad: , CD4001 , 4100    :Crying or Very sad: ,    ... :Shocked:

----------


## den-ssdd

,   -  .   ,     ...  




> 4100


  ,    2--  4011




> ?


     ,      .

----------


## vadim_d

> ..             ?


,

----------

rm4hq

----------

rm4hq

----------


## rn1qa

48 .,          .       48.055 ., ,    .

----------


## ra3qdp

> Integral  
>      8-  Dishal  10-  QER,  2.7
>      ?


*
Integral* -

----------


## ex EW1DC

"  48 .,          .

           ,    .

----------


## ra3qdp

*Integral* -     ( )   , ,   ,    .       .      QER   ,      -    .

----------


## rv3daf

> .


 ""  !  " "  " "     ::::

----------


## Integral

> Integral -     ( )   , ,   ...





> QER   ,      -    .


  ,   SSB-       0.2              /   .     10-  QER-      NWT     . 
   QER-  ,          ,     0.5:

----------

ra3qdp

----------


## Chin

!  ,        ,      ,       8  4         .         ... 
    ,       - 
8867,238 \HC49U\20\\\S[HC49U]\1 4 (HCJ) JAUCH Q8.867238-S-20 (HCJ-20)????

    -    ?

----------


## Chin

,  .         ?




> (HCJ) JAUCH

----------


## Alex-31

*Chin*,     ?

http://kit-e.ru/assets/files/pdf/2001_06_90.pdf

http://www.alnar.net/rus/3/articles/on_pulse.htm

----------


## Alex-31

*UR3IQO*, ,  ...

,  :

-    -       -     "" ;

-    -            !

----------


## Alex-31

*Chin*,   http://www.quartz1.com/price/model.php?akt=6938.12

----------


## Alex-31

*Chin*,    ?

----------


## RA1AGB

> ,       - 
> 8867,238 \HC49U\20\\\S[HC49U]\1 4 (HCJ) JAUCH Q8.867238-S-20 (HCJ-20)????
> 
>     -    ?


100%     ,  .   ,          .       ..

RA1AGB
73

----------


## Chin

.          .   .             300 ,      .      "" .




> 100%     ,  .   ,          .       ..
> 
> RA1AGB
> 73


  ,   ?

----------


## _

> ,   ?


30  ..   .      8- .    4-,       8-  ().         50-75 .    .    .   "Ether"  "JYEG".  30, -       .. ,     ,   4-      .    8-  4-  (, ,  ).   "   ",   .  ,        -       .

----------


## UR5ZQV

, 4-    49,     ""     NOTCH     ( 49,      9.000).  ,        3   9000.      " "   2    .   ,    3   (  ,     2...3    )      00,    ,    ,   ,       ,   ,  "".  -    ,     "".   ,         (20...30,  50 ppm),  , ,   ""   ,    ,     (   ,         ),    .        -.

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## R2DHG

> .  .
>  , 100. ,         50.    .
>       300.


     , 200    .          QER   100 -      .  50      ,    4-6 .

----------


## RX6LQ

"  ,   ?"

     .  ,       Fs  ,    ,      :Smile: .

----------


## UT1LW

-        .[/QUOTE] -? ,  , .

----------


## Chin

> .
>    8 ,  .    .


      ""  .   NWT  .

*  31 ():*




 ,          :Wink: 

 30 ,   .        :Crazy: 

*  11 ():*

 :
 240098 240099

----------


## UT1LW

*Chin*,    ?

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## agn1

QER . 10 .  8 . Ld, Cm  .
    Fs    50 .
R - 300 .  LC .

----------


## ra9uee

> QER . 10 .  8 . Ld, Cm  .
> 
> R - 300 .  LC .


,    R / ?

----------


## agn1

> - - "" ?


 .    33 ,  .  .  .    .   22+22 .
    .    ,  .




> R / ?


      ,     .  -      .   300 .    LC  ( 2,2  + 75  ).  ,    .

----------


## agn1

> . 10 QER = 8 Classic Ladder.


  . , QER   .  ,   .     .   QER- -  .  .
      8      .  QER   .
     .       -86 dB.   ,    ...

----------


## agn1

> ...  12


!      . 
 ,  80 dB   NWT  . ,       ? 
      . 
      12 .  QER,     .

----------


## agn1

> QER       . SSB  CW


,      .     .
       12  QER,    . ,  .

*UN7GCE*,       NWT-7  .      .         ,  "".
       =0...

----------

UN7GCE

----------


## Serg

> . 10 QER = 8 Classic Ladder.


       Cohn?     ,    ,        -,         NWT?

----------


## UN7GCE

*Livas60*,    !    ,              .
IMHO  6       ,     8   .    8 ,     ,   .



> ...      NWT-7  .


,       .

----------


## UN7GCE

> UN7GCE -      -     -  ?


A=0,044.      .    QER   .

----------


## RU9UW

> .      .     -  ...     ...


      8  4.  8., ,  .
   ,   ,,  .
   8     4.
, ! :Razz: 
P.S. ,      ?    ?  ?)))

----------


## 240

*ra3qdp*,   .            .     .  . 
   ,  , ,     . 
      ,    ,  ,       ?

----------


## R8ACR

, ,   - "  ".   .

----------


## RX3

> .


 .     0.044 dB. . - 1.75
     ,    1.5 dB  . - 1.57

----------


## _

> .  .
>  , 100. ,         50.    .
>       300.
>    .


       :

----------

ra3qdp

----------


## ra3qdp

,    QER   ( 2  ).
    ?

----------

UN7GCE

----------


## 240

> 4-


 ,     ,     ,   .  ?

----------


## Chin

> 8  4.  8., ,  .
>    ,   ,,  .
>    8     4.
> , !
> P.S. ,      ?    ?  ?)))



      ,      ""  .        , ,   ,    )))) 
   .  ,   ""    ,     .   ))) :Wink:

----------


## user12

> (    )      QER    .                 .


      ?       :::: 
           , , ,   ..      ?

----------

RD3Q, UN7GCE, UR5ZQV,  ,  ,

----------

lamobot, user12

----------


## user12

> C   AutoIt3 ( https://www.autoitscript.com/site/autoit/ )


   ?     ?           QER          .                     .                .   ?
    .                     .           .    ,          .    .    .  .  NWT  .     .

----------


## user12

+  .     NWT       . :Embarassed:       4-18  ,          .          .                  .     .  76-2     .

----------


## 240

> IMHO


 , ,     .   ,   60       "".
   ,    ,    ,    .      .  .

----------


## UR3IQO

> ,    ,


    ,      (     ),  ,        ,    .   -        (   ,    )   ,  ..., :


    .  :Cool:          140,      .




> ,          -      ,


       ?

----------


## UR3IQO

> : ,           140 ,        .


    ,        .             -               ,            ,           . -             ,       .

       ,    -           ,        (    ).

----------


## ra3qdp

> -60             . -    -  -   ,        ,    ,      ,           .


   .           .   .                     .  -  5        ,     .
-,        ,          -     -         .             ,     .
           .  ,     (    QER  Cohn)    ,    -      .    -    , ..      .    , ,     . -    , ..     .     -    ,    (  ) -    .
       usrer12    ,    -     .    ,   ,        ,         .  -       - , ,     -  .      .      ,      - .

----------


## ra3qdp

,      (   ),      ,   ,    .         .       .

----------


## ra3qdp

.  -           .  .
     ,      .    .          .     -  .  ()   .       ,       ,     " "  ,      .
        ,            2-   .          .
    .               .      -    ( )    .    ,          .   -   .

----------

ra3qdp

----------


## ra3gcp

!
?,      (Lm)   (Cm) .    .     ,     .

----------


## RU9UW

,  . ,   ,  .
     ,     .
        .
 ,       .
 HELP ,  .

----------


## Serg

*MI_2*,     Lm? http://www.giangrandi.ch/electronics.../xtaltest.html

   dishal     4  ,      ,   NWT     ,   10 .

----------


## ra3gcp

*RX6LQ*,
  .    . ,              Cm , Lm ?.     , Lk   ?

----------


## vadim_d

> ,             Cm , Lm ?


 ,    ,      .            ,   ,     ,   NWT

----------


## ra3gcp

3db- ( NWT).      BW  . -3db  Fs,   Uout/Uin (  ),     .     ,     .

----------


## Integral

> 3db- ( NWT).      BW  . -3db  Fs,   Uout/Uin (  ),     .


  .  ,      "  ".       .    NWT         .   ,   .    .

----------


## Integral

> Integral,
> ,    ,   .   ?


    Help-  Dishal (       ). 



  ,  **  ( )    s ( SW ).        SW.     ,           Lm  Cm.

   ,      43 .     45 (43+2    ).     .

----------

ur4lbl

----------


## Integral

> .       ,   R= 2. ,    Cm= 21,       .


    ,          .




> ?


     Lm,    80  :Smile:     ,    .

----------


## UT1LW

4-158   ,    ,    . :        2-3 ,       ?    , .   -  .

----------


## RA4FIX

*UT1LW*,    .,            .    -    .      .      .    .     ,          ?

----------


## ra3gcp

.        .
RX6LQ      .       8.0  ,   80 ,    ,      .        .      .  .

----------


## RU9UW

> 78 (8)


   Fs   .
  ,  .    50.
   QER,   !

----------


## RU9UW

> Fs .


   .





> QER


,  .
     .
  QER , .
 QER  ,  , .
      QER .

----------


## uk8oct

> Help-  Dishal


    Dishal .

----------


## ra3gcp

> Dishal .


          .




> Dishal .


          .



> 


,  , 3   .    .

----------


## ra3gcp

> .


  .     500   ,    .
!           ?        ?

----------

uk8oct

----------


## agn1

> .  8.0




     .
  NWT-7.  LC-.
 QER-  10   8 .  -05 8000 , 97  .
   7 ,   14000.    NWT-7.    .
 -     .
    Fs  38 ,         .
 SMD  NP0,      .    .
-    300 .

 , QER-        .
 ,-    .
     2 .         .
 ,               ...

----------


## Serg007

> ,               ...


   ,         -     +-2%    .
       10,7   2,5 ,     -    -    :Smile: ,        -60 -     10,7     !

----------


## Serg007

.. ? :Rolling Eyes: 
  , ..    ,

----------


## vadim_d

> 10,7   2,5 ,     -    -


,     -     :Smile: .          () http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1324024 ,                ,    .   -      ?

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Serg007*,  


> ,         -     +-2%    .


   .   ""    6- ,  ""  " 2- .

----------


## ra3gcp

QER.   .           .  (   )  Serg007,  303.
       -9-400-7 ,(  -9),   (    )    .    ,    .

----------


## Serg007

> -      ?


, .
 ,     ""  :Smile: ,      -       

*  9 ():*




> .   ""    6- ,  "" " 2- .


 ...       .           -     800 .    -  :Smile:    ,       ,     ,      50 ! :Crazy:

----------


## UT1LW

*240*,         -2,  .

----------


## VICTORY

-      6 .    .      . ,    .

----------


## VICTORY

-  .

----------

Veka

----------


## ra3gcp

.   ,   QER .(   R=150om).    Serg007-  ..      ,    ,       303.          60dB,   ,     .    ,   (  60dB)    .    .       ?,     ?,  ?

----------


## ra3qdp

> "" ,      -


        ...

----------

R2RBN

----------


## Livas60

> ?


   .

----------


## UT1LW

*Serg*,   ?

----------


## ra3gcp

> .


           .  5.

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## ra3gcp

*Serg007*, 



> -  5-7


      .
  .

----------


## Serg

> ?


 ,           ?! 10.7         ...    SSB        20  .

----------


## ra3qdp

> -


   .

----------


## UN7GCE

> .


 !

----------


## ra3gcp

*RA3QVS*,  (   )  .     ,    .

----------

RA3QVS

----------


## ua3ahm

Ld   F0         ua1oj,      Cd  Rd ?

----------


## Livas60

> ...


""    ,      :

----------

RA3QVS, Serg

----------


## ua3ahm

*Integral*,    ,   ?

----------

> Dishal


            .

----------


## UA9UDQ

:
      5   , ,     

      6    169,    
 ,   ,        ,   
     ,  ,    ....
     ....
     ?
   
" "   ....

----------


## RU9UW

> 6    169


  ,  .
 .
   6 QER, .   15 .
      .  UN7  UV7   ,   R(  )    .
    , , !)))
 R    .    .
P.S.        ,    .

----------


## RU4UU

> ?


     .

----------


## RU9UW

> ... smd


         .  ,     .(     ,!)))
    QER  .
  .  .
  R.  R    , .
  , . .

  386 ,,   6,  600.  20.
 ,    .

  .    ?

----------

ua4sz

----------


## RU9UW

> ""  ,         .


     !
     ))))
  , .    ""   HC49U.
        .      ..

----------


## RU9UW

> ""...2-10.7 .. ....


 .
    10,7  ,   ,  ,   4.
   .   ,   .)))

    ,  , 20  .
          . 386.

*  14 ():*

      .   .

----------


## UA9UDQ

> .   .


,       
    ,       


..    ....      
    ?
   2     ,  ,       
 
     ....  ....
     .  ,   ....    ..

----------


## RU9UW

> 


   .)))
   .       .,  5 .,,  ,   ,     .)))
         . 9600,8867,  .
    . .
  QER   .      CW   6,   .
     R    .
            386.    .

----------


## SNABBER

> ,


   ,       .       (      ).        QER,    .         .

----------

> !
>      ))))


 -!    ,   100     .  2-3   ,     ,   .        ""  ,       "".         10,   .   ""   ,            - ""     . :Crazy: 

   ,   .

----------


## rv3daf

>

----------


## RU9UW

,      .
,    ,     ?
    ?
  .

----------


## Serg

> ,    ,     ?


    ,       .

----------


## UA9UDQ

,   ,    smd  
      , 

          -6 ,    -3
      3
       3           ?

----------


## SNABBER

.



> 3
>        3        ?


   ,   ?
     0 .  .      .

----------


## UA9UDQ

NP0 ??

smd   150  NP0    
     ...

----------


## RU9UW

> NP0 ??


   .
        ""   .
  .)))
   NP0.

https://youtu.be/qyS6MJ-_zZY
 UA9UDQ,    .)))
,     1%,   Fs   50 ,  .
 QER   ,     100 .

   , ,  .

----------


## UA9UDQ

3  -3      -6   
            -3  -6 ??

----------


## ra3gcp

> , ,  .


   ?     ?     ?,     .

----------


## RU9UW

> ?


   .



> ?


 ,  , .
    , .  , .
 ,  R,   .
       R .
  ,  .))



> ?


,  .   .

----------


## Serg

> ?
> 2600  3000?


  -6  3.0 -         . ,      . 

 -3    ( )      (, ,    ).

----------


## RK4CI

> -3 -2.634
> -6 -3.002
> :
>        ?
> 2600  3000?


   .   -3 , 2,6 .   -6 , 3 .    . ,  ,    ,    .       .     .     .  ,      .    .

----------


## ua3ahm

*UR3IQO*,
.       Rd   280 .    S21    ,     12,8 ,           280 . - .     50-  ?

----------

> smd   150  NP0


 ,  smd       2 ?! :Smile:          -       ""   .

    ,  . ""           .        ( ),    ,     .    ,                .
      ,  ""    -6  -3,    .   " "  ,   ,      . (   )

----------


## UA9UDQ

16  2052    ...
  ..

----------

R2QM, RX6LQ, SAM, uk8oct, ur4lbl

----------


## Serg

> ..


        :

The new version 2.0.5.2 of the Dishal program has been extended with an automatic generation of netlists for three simulators:
  "gpla08" (part of the LADPAC package by W7ZOI),
  "ARRL-Radio Designer 1.5",
  "LTSpice IV" 
This allows a convenient and error-free transfer of the calculated data into these simulators. A detailed description of the new functions can be found in the appendix of the help fi

,   RFSIMM99   ...

----------


## UN7GCE

> ,             - ...


     .

----------

Serg

----------


## UA9UDQ

?

----------


## ra3gcp

> .


!
   ,   ,  .(         ).

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...  ,   .


,  .     " ".

----------


## ex8ai

:Embarassed:  
          -               . 
    8867238  ,        8863,150   8863,370 .            8864.050 -8863,750 .       -  ,    SSB                   ,        8862,7  8863,4 -     ?      3 - 500 ,    503  .      - 8865 -? 8863 -?    8867328 .         7-9 ,     2    1,8 - 32    -   ,   -54 ,   DT830 , DM-6243L  LC        DL-6243 LC  -      ? .          -    ,        .      1-7 -        .    -   ,    -    .

----------


## RK4CI

> SSB


   ,         .     ,     . ,       .    ,     .     ,      ,         .       .   .       .  ,     .      ,   .    ,      .        ,     150  1,5-2,0 .          .    ,  ,      ,       .  ,      ,     .     ,      .  ,       . ,  300 .      ,        .      SSB,    150 ,  3,1 .  ,  0,35  2,55.  ,        .   ,      ,    ,   .

----------


## Suh

,  .

1.          50 .  100 - . ,  200 .
2.         ,   .    .
3.      ,   .
4.         ( ).  .   - . __ .
5.      __ .   -  . (   -    -3   300 ).
6.     __ ,      .

   -  NWT.   . ,      . ..  13   2 .

     +   +   .   (10 ,  10 )    .

----------

RX6LQ

----------


## 240

*ex8ai*,       ,      ,       .     2 .    .        . 
    0  5   ,         .   , ,      200-300 .    ,       .

----------


## UA9AU

-3         ,    .- -20! :Smile:

----------


## Suh

, . , ,     :Wink: 
,  ,,    ?

----------


## UT1LW

*UA9AU*, -20-  .

----------


## UT1LW

*RX6LQ*,     . -20-        ,    -30   ?   ,     250-300.  ,     ,  ..    .      .  ..       ,   10-15.

----------


## Serg

-  .       .     ,       5 .                  ,      (..       ).                ...

----------


## UN7GCE

> -20    ...


 !           300   -3 .
   ,     ~3 ,    .
 ,         . 
 .  8 ,  12.   2,4  .
   -20 .
  .
*PS*           300   .
    ?

----------

Suh, UA9AU

----------


## UT1LW

*UN7GCE*, ,      ..,   LC.   ,   . ,    -...


*Serg*,  .

----------


## Suh

:Smile: .
  ( )  .  ,  .    .
       /   ,     .    ,   (  ,   - ).
__  -     .
 . # 3184.

----------


## UN7GCE

> -20     ,         -3   250...300  .


                .   ,               -3   300 ,  ,        -20    .        ,   .

----------

Suh

----------


## RK4CI

> ,     (  )      ,


  ,  ,        . ,       ,    ,     9 ,      .     .     ,   .    ,   ,     ,        .          .   ,   ,   ...       ,      . ,       ,     .   .      ...

----------


## Suh

.
 .        __     .    __ .
. # 3184.     .
 . 73!

----------

RV4LX

----------


## Suh

...    .   1,8-3,6-7,0-10Hz       +.    - .....

ex8ai

----------


## RK4CI

> ?     ,  .


        .   ,  .  ,     ,         ,  .     .





> ,


 .    ...   .  .    ,  .   ,    . ,   .

----------

Veka

----------


## RU4UU

> .   ,  .


 ,     "" ,   ...  :: 
 ,   ex8ai,     ?    .   .

----------


## UR3IQO

> -    14  -      .
>   - .


      -    " " -         .

----------


## RV4LX

> " " -         .


 - .       .

----------


## ex8ai

> ,   ex8ai,     ?    .   .


      ?        ?    .      -                  .      :!:

----------


## SNABBER

?  .      4.000   "".     ?  , .

----------

SNABBER

----------


## UR3IQO

> ?


 AppCAD  .   ,    .   ,      80 .    .

----------

SNABBER

----------

SNABBER

----------


## rv3daf

> AppCAD


 http://dspview.com/dspview/misc.html

----------

SNABBER

----------

SNABBER

----------


## SNABBER

> 80


   -   "".        4.000    HC49/U.          8863.

----------


## Suh

, . .
   SSB  3580.  , . ,   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ra3qdp

> NWT


  ( )    2-4 ,    -         .      -  .   NWT    .

----------

RN4NAB

----------


## lamobot

.    8,  ,    .        8.     ,    30-50. ,  .    ""   .   - ,     - ,   ,     . , ,     .      .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,  1,5 , (   , -05)


 ,      ,    .     ,  ,      ,     .

----------


## misha8us

(0.5-2 )     30 ,       ,    ACT (  ,       )  JAUCH (   ),   ,          .         NDK,  10  (,   ), ,    ,     ,       ( 10  9  +-100 ),      .  ,      ,   ?  ,  QER  ( ,       ),      ,    SSB,  CW      ,      CW  .     ,  ,     ,    .  ,         ?

----------


## misha8us

> ,


     .        30       3-6?  


> ,   ,   .


        .  


> ,    -?


    ,   ,       10/,  90-  .        ,   QER (4 )   JAUCH      ,  ,     ?    10     33 ,     30 ?  ?

----------


## misha8us

> *misha8us*,  30,    ?


  .  ,     , ..      .    JAUCH     FUND,       .

----------

misha8us

----------


## ra3qdp

30 ( )     .

----------


## EW1CL

> 30 ( )     .


   . "     30...70 "   "" 7...10  2016 .

----------


## RA3QVS

*ra3qdp,*


> 5.5 - . (  ""  )


 , ,        .   . .

----------


## 610

> 2 - 3  ,      , *      2 -2.5 .*


 .  :Crazy:   .  :Laughing:

----------


## 610

> -         30


      ,  .  :Super:   ,  NDK      ,   ,    ... :Wink: 
         50  ( 40 /    ),    ,   NDK... :Laughing:

----------


## 610

> .


 ,   .  :Wink:         .     ,      .  :::: 
 ,         ... :Laughing:

----------


## 610

> .


  ,   ,   ,   ,      ,  ,       ,      ,    ,   30  (   ,      ),       .  :Crazy: 
   ,            .   - , , ,   0 .   ...

----------


## UA9JSJ

,        .   720 ,     2 .

----------

RA3QVS

----------

RA3QVS

----------


## UR5VFT

> 5500?


  :Crazy:  

  -

----------

RA3QVS, UA9JSJ

----------


## RX6LQ

,        .   .

----------


## RX6LQ

?    , ,    -         - .   ,       .      ,    ,    .

----------


## SAM

> 


 :
__.zip

----------

Georgi, Sergai

----------


## UN7GCE

> .


,       !        ,      ,   -   !    ?

----------

RU9UW, RX6LQ

----------


## misha8us

,         5-5.5     HC-49U,       , .   ,     ,      (   ,  ,      ,       ).

----------


## UR3IQO

5.034      (     /),      05  5,       (-  3  4  SSB ).  05    :

----------


## UR3IQO

> HC-49U


      ,       ,   05 (   ),  +-  ,     .

----------


## UR3IQO

?    ,    ,      .

----------


## R2DHG

> ,   .         .     ,      . 
>  ,         ...


 ""       9   ""       -   4  4    "",   " "  1-2  10    .

----------


## RX6LQ

,  ,     - LC   ,LC  .  ""     .      ,  ...      -      .   - -     NWT    .   ...

----------


## UR3IQO

> ?


     ( 50)    . ,   50,      50.         50,      50,       ,     .  ,     ,      90.        .

----------

misha8us

----------


## ra3gcp

> -       , ?


   .  NWT500 +3.2dBm (max).

----------


## UR5ZQV

*MI_2*,  "" (    2-,     "" ),    .      (.20-21).   ,  .      ,   ,   ,     ..

:              ?

----------


## Serg

> () .


    ?      ,       -       (    ),             .

----------


## UR3IQO

> .


,    .       -            ,      (  ). 

  -  -     -    (     ).   -     -      ,   -     ,          - .

----------


## UR3IQO

*MI_2*,   ,         -        .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ,   ,    10 ,   .


   .   ,   ?   4    ?  .     .

----------


## Alex-31

*varvik85*,     http://www.quartz1.com/price/price.p...000&freq2=9000

----------


## _

> ,   ,   ,    .      ,      .      .


     ,    ,  ,      ,       ,   .  ,  :
-   ,  .      ,    "",     ,    .     .       "". 
-      4-  ,     ,   Cs,   ,        4,5-5,0  ;
-    4-  .   . ,   300 .     50 , ,     NWT   240-260 ,     ;
-       ,      ;
-  ,  -     .       ,  ,    NWT.  ,    . ,   . ,  L   ,      ,   .     .  ,    ,      ,   ,     . ,      .    - L,   . ( ,  ,     ,   ,    ,    );
-  L,        ,   ,  ,    (  ,    );
-    ,    . . ,    -    -,     ,  3268,       .
- ,    .    ,   ,   .
  .  ,      .  -    , 1-1,5 ,  .  ,    ,    ,    ()        .       .          .        1-2 %,     2. ,  91 .     .,  85,     6 .   -  ,      ,    . ,   ,       (    ),         ,    ,     .
      ,  .         ..

----------


## 240

.  ,   ,  2.0.0.0        ,   ? 
   .

----------


## varvik85

*RU9UW*,   ?      .           ,         +    (-6 ; -8)

----------


## ra3gcp

*_*, , ,    .           .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ,     ,      .


 ,     !          ,   .

----------

RU9UW

----------


## _

> ,     !          ,   .


,    ?    - 



> ,      .

----------

AlexZander

----------


## _

!

----------


## varvik85

*UR3IQO*,   ?      -      ,     ,  ,   nwt      ""    ..     .             ?

----------


## RK4CI

> nwt


    ?  ,        ,    .      NWT ,    / 50 .    .    / NWT  ,      .

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## ra3gcp

*RX6LQ*,         ,    ,   .      2   .       ,    .

----------


## RC3ZQ

> 944.  95.


 !
   .
            (.). 
         NWT    3db.     ""  ...
.

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## ra3gcp

> 


.      .         .     .   ,     ,  .      (+13)    ,   7 150 200,       ( 1 ).  500    328 (   +3,2  )     50 .              .    -50 ,     .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*MI_2*, 


> 500    328 (   +3,2  )     50 .


, ,           . .   50 ,  .    ,     ,    "  "     (. 6 ).

----------

Georgi, VICTORY, VSergio

----------


## RA4FIX

> NWT-7, 150, 200


,  ,   ?    DDS AD9954   .  28  1,4.  1    .

----------


## RA4FIX

,   .    , .      ,

----------


## ra3gcp

*RX6LQ*,  ,       .     ( ) .

----------


## R2FA

, ,-   .
   ,        ?
                  ?
    NWT?

----------


## vadim_d

> -             -


       NWT,       ,

----------


## UN7GCE

> ,       qer   ...


,  .   .      ,      Ld.

----------

R2RBN

----------


## vadim_d

> ,   ?


 ,    ,      ,    ,          .       ,  ,       .



> ,  .


                ,        ,     .    ,   ,    ,      ,  -    :Smile:

----------


## lamobot

.

----------


## RX6LQ

> ,    ,      ,    ,          .       ,  ,       .


,      -      . ,    ,    . -       ,       NWT. :Smile:

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...


, .      , -       ,     ,     ,    ,   ...       ?..   ?

----------


## UT1LW

,    .    .

----------


## lamobot

-     ?

----------


## lamobot

.    10     10   , ,   .
 ,   ,     ,     .   -  .

----------


## lamobot

-  .      -

----------


## lamobot

QER            8.  -  .   .   -     ( 200 ).

----------

lamobot

----------


## RA4FIX

*lamobot*,     Si5531.      ?
,    ,   .   .

----------

.       .                .      ,    ! ::::

----------


## lamobot

-    .  2  qer  8  12    8     .    .                      .

----------


## lamobot

*Serg*,     .    400.    125.  125 -      ,   10        10   .  ?

----------


## lamobot

.       10.

----------


## _

, , .       .   (  )  , ,   ..

----------


## lamobot

4  5,     .     -       4-59. ,    .        -        ,                   .    -    , ,   .    40-50           -40 - -50 .
 :Razz:

----------


## SNABBER

. .

----------


## Serg

*R3KDZ*,   NPN  : https://kk9jef.wordpress.com/2016/04...al-oscillator/

      -   ,    :-)

----------

R3KDZ

----------


## _

"",   -     NPN ,   ...

----------


## RK4CI

> 


    ,        .   ,    .   ...

----------


## ra3qdp

> nwt      ""    ..     .


 -    ""    ? -    ?

----------


## AndyL

> -   .


,  ?      ?       -  5   .    , 12   ,   20 -  .

----------


## R3KDZ

> ,  ?   ...


   557 -  ,        2N3906,  :  .    *Serg*  2368 -  ,  2N3906   .    ,      2N3906   !

----------


## R3KDZ

> ,  363 .

----------


## SNABBER

.     .    -    .      .    -     .

----------


## lamobot

*AndyL*,  .                     .    1:4  .

----------

lamobot

----------


## U T

.    . 4-   .    8-.   4-  . 
-   .      . 1-38     . ,    .     90-,     . 
. . 4-   -  .     +  4-  .     -    .   . (     -.     -    ,    ). 
.   .  :Smile:

----------


## AndyL

> .


    ))   - .

----------

lamobot

----------


## lamobot

- ",   !!!" :Razz:

----------


## lamobot

. 120 -  ,  :Razz: 
 2        .
    .

----------


## SNABBER

""  .     .    -    :    ,      ...  "  "     .     .    :    ,      .

----------


## AndyL

> "".    .     :    .     ,     .  - ,      .   .


  -     ?

*  10 ():*




> ""


        -   .    ,       -  -10   .

----------


## lamobot

*AndyL*,    ,        .    ,       ,   .    .     qer  -       .

----------


## R2DHG

> -   .    ,       -  -10   .


     -            ,           " ".



> qer  -       .


  .   .

----------


## RN3GP

> 8000.


  .

----------


## AndyL

..         R    ?

----------


## AndyL

> .   -    3-4 ,  ,     ,    100.     ,    .


  ?

----------


## R2DHG

> ?


,      .



> ..         R    ?


,   .        -    .

----------


## AndyL

> G3JIK -  ...



   .,   .

----------


## R0SBD

nwt     50 ,              209  (259-50),      470  .    . UP2NV, ,  ,       : http://ra3ggi.qrz.ru/UZLY/up2nv_sogl.htm
   -,       -: http://smham.ucoz.ru/publ/7-1-0-161     rfsmm99    ,   RN3GP( 3404) .

----------


## AndyL

> -,       -: http://smham.ucoz.ru/publ/7-1-0-161    rfsmm99    ,   RN3GP( 3404) .


   MMANA  .      .
 ,  .      .  .,    G3JIR  Excel ,     ,    . ,    -       .     .  .       .



> UP2NV, ,  ,


     ,  ,    .

----------

R0SBD

----------


## R0SBD

,    .. rk4ci.      ?   ,  .     - ,   ,   ..       ,   .        ...
offtop,  ra3ao sk,  , , .         . ,   ,       .   80- .     ,   , ,  - ,     -71.        ,   ..         , .         ..

----------


## R0SBD

SK     .        .     .    ,   ,    ,          .    ,     .   ..    ,  ,       ,  .       ...
PS  , ,       ,   ,     ,          .   ,   .     ,    ,      ,   ...
PPS , UT     .      ,  ?        ?         , ,  ,   , .     -       (       ),       , --...

----------


## AndyL

.    .  ,   . ,  -    .        SMD-.   300   350.

----------


## AndyL

> 5%.


5  -  5 __        . 



> 315   .


  .

----------


## ua3dkc

*,  -    .*

      , -       **,    ......

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## Integral

,      .    ,    .      (  ).          50   3.

----------

RU9UW,

----------


## AndyL

> ,


  ?

----------


## AndyL

> 


   .      ?

----------


## VICTORY

.    .      .

----------


## RK4CI

> , 3400    -3  -   ?


  .       ,   3 .    ,        ,     .  2,4 .      ,      .     .  ,      ,   .   .    .   ,  .  ,      ,      .   ,    .  15 ,       .    ,    ,  .   100%   .  ,      .  ,   ,     . ,    .     .          , .   ,   ,   .

----------


## AndyL

.         UA1OJ.  ,      ,     .

----------


## RU9UW

> 


  1   , .
 1  2   (     1%),     470,   450.      .
 0  47-75.
     .
 ,    .)))
 ! :Smile: 
P.S.        .

----------


## lamobot

...    ,     ,   ?

----------

ua4sz

----------


## UT1LW

*AndyL*, ,- .   ,  . :Smile:

----------

RU9UW

----------

,   

        "" 



    ,

----------


## AndyL

. ""  ,      .  ,     .         ?         .             (  ).   ,   Dishal,     2.8  0.7 .    -              .     ( ):
1. R    2.8  0.7    200  40 .    (, MiniYes, 4Z5KY  ..)          .   ?
2.    ,   ,      , ,  ,      68  352 .   ?
3.        ,   ,     ""  .   UA1OJ      ,     - .
   ,   .
 ,       ?

----------


## R0SBD

> . ""  ,


       ,   ,         ()          .      ,        .           ,      .       (  )     ,    QER .
    ,    ,       .   .     (      )       (   ),      ( )     ,     .  ,         () ,         .   ,        ,           ,      ,      ..
PS     ,     934,   : http://publ.lib.ru/ARCHIVES/M/&#39;&#39;Mass...eka&#39;&#39;/

----------

UT1LW

----------

RU9UW

----------


## AndyL

> ,              .


))    .

----------


## RN3GP

> ()


    ,      ,    ,   .  NWT    1-     .

----------

ur5ncb

----------


## vadim_d

> ?


      ,   - ,      ,

----------

RN3ACW, UT1LW

----------


## R3KDZ

> 


  ,       .

----------

R3KDZ

----------


## RA4FIX

?     :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## R2DHG

> *RN3GP*, 
>    (   ),     , ,     ""       .      ,       .   .       .


    .        hc-49   .  ?       9    1      (  ) -             .

----------


## _

> ,    ,       4-.


  :Smile: . 
,    ,        600 ,  QER  6 .     10 . 
            .   (   )     .    QER  8 ,    6- .   -   .    :   ,     .      ?..
 -   . 
,      "    ".

----------


## _

> ,    ,   ,  ?


       ,  QER,   . 
    QER     .  .
   ,    .    .   .   .  , ,     CW   SSB. ,      .
-   ,    ,  ,     3-. 
    NWT  ..     .    .  ,    ,  . ""        NWT. 
   , ,  ,    AD8307, .   ,       ..   .

----------

_

----------


## VICTORY

. 10-     ,  .    1.   6-    .    -10.      .  .   ,   .    .   .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,   .


 ,

----------

VICTORY

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ra3qdp*, 


> *VICTORY*  
> ....      (     ,    ).


  ,  .   QER  .

----------


## Radiotester

,          .
       40    ssb   "dip  "     ?
, LC   nwt   ..

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UA0LHS*,    (  300  RA3AO)   6...12    .             .

----------


## vadim_d

> ( 10 .     2.7 .)


   ,               ,    



> 


          ,        ?        /  ,        .     -       7  (2700 -> 400),       ,     :Smile:

----------


## UA0LHS

.

    - ,    .

----------


## Alex 1

,  " "     ,   8     .      ,    VFO     ,     ""    .
      ,     , HU-49S,      "",       300, 100.,      ?

----------


## VICTORY

QER-. -        8862    ELZET. ,     .   .       ,   .     ,      .      4- .    .    1.       20.       . 20     100,     50.       .   QER-,    0,3  510.

----------


## Radiotester

*ru4hx*, 
  .
    ?
   "" .       (    ).
           2.7-2.8 .   2.4 ""...     )))

----------


## 240

> 2.7-2.8 .   2.4 ""...     )))


    6 ,   .       .

----------


## 240

.        6 .        .      3 .

----------


## 240

,   . , -  . ,        ,    ,     .
   ,   .         . ,    .   , ,   ,   ? 
  .

----------


## Alex 1

> QER-.


  ,       ..  ,   10   ..      10  QER    1,8,     1(?)    3 2,7.  8   52.   ,    5     50,       250.    49U    8,     .

----------



----------


## Alex 1

> ,       ?


       ,    ..  ..  ,   ,     10(    ,       , 4-).          -, NWT  .  ..

----------


## Alex 1

*neuk*,  ,   .       2560,   3,2",      -,   ,       .            .

----------


## Alex 1

> 4- .   ?


    ?         ?      50.    ?    QER  7. HC49S  8 ..  ..   ,    ,  8  6  QER .. ,      ,     ,                100...200.   ,         ,  .

----------



----------


## R4AAY

> ?         ?


 12  .   8-   4- .  8-   ( ),     ?    4-     ?

----------


## Alex 1

> ?


,        !      ,      .    /.  ,        ,       ,             ,       .        ,          /  ,    ..      ..     https://shema.info/uzly-radiolyubite...pyskaniia.html       ...        ..     http://www.radioway.ru/1982/06/kvarc...puskanija.html      .        ,      ,   ,        ,      ,     .

----------


## Alex 1

> .


         .         QER.       ,             "" .        ,         -/+   100...200.

----------


## ua3dkc

*     .*

  ?    .....            -    .     100 .   3   .
    ,  -          .      ..   ,  ,          -   ,   .....

     1.pdf




   .pdf

----------


## Alex 1

> ?


       -,    ,        ..  ..    ,      ,     ,    ,        6,         .    100    ,          .          .. 8    6   ..      ..  ..    .

----------

Radiotester,

----------


## Suh

.  /     :Smile: 
      3  .
,   ,  .

----------


## vadim_d

> 3 ?


 , ,    ,        ,

----------

Radiotester

----------


## Radiotester

*Suh*, 
    .        -1.5 dB ,           -4.5 dB ?  ?

----------


## Radiotester

*Suh*, 
      ,      ?

----------


## Alex 1

> ""            6 ?


       ,    -6,         ,        .  ,     -,  ,        ,        .       ,      ,      ,      ,       ,    ,    ,   .   250,   230,     ,      ,    ,  210  230,      1,5    ,     1,1.       ,  NWT,              !.    .

----------


## Alex 1

.

----------


## Alex 1

,     ,      .      .

----------


## Alex 1

,     ,              .         ,      .

----------


## Radiotester

*Suh*, 
 6db   6?      nwt?

----------


## Radiotester

*Suh*, 
  Y    db...     .

----------


## EW6D

!!
     Suh,              :-) .        ""        ,   ,    .        1-    - 8 , 3  ,    -         -8   3   6  2,5   6  1   8  500 .      Suh,     ..... 
          ,             (              QER )   *             - 3 .          . 
..           - 3 .*     SSB,                  .      CW           500 - 700    SSB      .     ,     ,      ...
       ,    -  ,                 ,      **  100 - 200       .            ,    2  ....
 ,

----------

Radiotester

----------


## Alex 1

,   ,     ,     /  ,      ,    .

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

,      (4-)       (  "") , ,       .  .   , , -  . ! 73!

----------

RV4AI, Sergey

----------


## UA9JSJ

,

----------

> ,         !   2.7,  2.4       90- .


    .
  .
  ,  .
    .
  (   )    .
 :!:

----------

> .


  !
      .
     .
     .
 ,      .
 ,    !
 :Razz: 
(    ... !)

----------


## vadim_d

> 


"   "  :Smile:

----------


## Livas60

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post534490

----------


## 240

.  . :Razz:

----------


## vadim_d

> 


       G3JIR, UP2NV  UA1OJ:     .  - ?

----------


## 240

> G3JIR, UP2NV  U


 , ,     ,  . :Razz:       ,     ?
       .    ,    ,  6   , :Razz:  ,    1-19    , ,      .
 ,    ,  ,     ... :Razz:

----------


## vadim_d

> ,   ,  ,     ...


  :Smile: .       ,             ,      ,     5          .           ,    ,            ,     -  .           :Smile:

----------


## NikB

,  ,          ?
1)8+8
2)10+6
3)12+4
.

----------


## RK4CI

> ?


  , 6+6,   , +4  .

----------


## RC3ZQ

.
       356        .
    8 QER     RFSIM

          -.
 =4              Dishal.
 =51  Ck.
9.52fF   .
0.04H   Lm ???
10R    ?      g3uur ??? 

edit
R-   ,   .
    ????



> Rm.   Rm  
> ,     K8IQY,      
> ,    Rm.


       Rm?

  !!! :Razz:

----------

RC3ZQ, UR5ZEW

----------


## RC3ZQ

*Alex 1*, 
.
  R1-R4       ?
P.S      ?

----------


## vadim_d

> 


  -,    ?  ,        



> ,


   :

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*R4AAD*, 
1.       ""   ""  ,               (      ,     , 6970,   ).
2.      ,   ,    , "   ", ..  ,    .
3.     "" ,     .
4. ""      (   )   .

----------


## denis_M

170    . . .

----------

R4AAD, UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*R4AAD*, 


> ""   :    ,    ,     ,  ,            .


   .  ,  " "       "",         .   ,   3.5 (  9 )   ,         00.    ,   .   ,  ,  ,   .       ( ),  ,     ,        .     " "   :Smile:

----------


## Sinus

! ,    VC2000      ? 
  : http://micromir-nn.ru/Chastotomer/VC2000.pdf

----------


## Tadas

.

----------


## Suh

.
,        .
    ""  "".
 .

----------


## Tadas

> ?


   ?

*
 ,       20 .*

----------

Serg

----------


## Radiotester

*UA0LHS*, 
      ?       .

----------


## vadim_d

> -   9-10 .


      ?

----------


## RN6LW

...

----------



----------

> 


,         .
  ,   (     )   
  .
      ,       .
 :!:

----------


## Alex 1

> .


 -!       !    ..  ..  ..  ..

----------

UA0LHS

----------


## Serg

> ,


 , 150$ .    ,        .




> !


    ?     .

----------


## Alex 1

> ?     .


     ,     ..  ..   !     ,   ?

----------


## Alex 1

,           49S   49U.       "" ..  ..  ..  ..  ..  ..   49U     ,       ..  ..  ..         14       180 ,     18,5       90       135 .    8 .

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,


           .

----------


## Alex 1

> ,   6-9


      , QER  6   ,     ,     ,   6    3 ,    .



> QER     R/      ?


  ,  2.4 ,  ,   2,7...3,0  ,    1...1,5 .      .

----------


## 240

-,  .    ?

----------


## R2DHG

?  ,           ?        .     -    ,    /.        ,   .




> IMD?


   ?      IMD  ?  :Razz:

----------

RX6LQ

----------


## alex_m

> ?  ,           ?


,    -      50 .
    . 
  ,      -      .
 -    50 ...

----------


## UA9JSJ

QER  8 ,   ,    .   107 .

----------

osman

----------


## alex_m

> 


mini sw2016. 



        ?




> ?      IMD  ?


 ,    IMD 15 ,       ,     ...

----------

alex_m

----------


## R2DHG

> ,    IMD 15 ,       ,     ...


      .       ,  100    -     .




> ?


     .   .

----------

alex_m

----------

alex_m

----------


## sgk

> IMD?


IMD        
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post202778
     ,        .

----------


## Serg

> -


       ,   -  ,      ,        .

----------

alex_m

----------


## RC3ZQ

.
   "   ".
   Dishal    QER.
     2,9,       (     637 )   ( RW6MQ).    ,         3db  1.3-1.6 (    ).     6       (.)    8 .    22.        6     .   . .   ...

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## neuk

> 6


      QER      ---    4  ,     2  ,  6  .      . .     6  8 .      6    .

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## RU9UW

> .     6  8 .


   ,       6 .    ,   ...,     8 (6+2)    QER   6 . 10(8+2)   8 ,  10.

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## neuk

> ?


  :Smile:  .          QER         6 .  4  +  2  .       " "   QER --  2 .                .





> .........  ...


       .    2  (   8)   .

----------


## RU9UW

.

*  8 ():*




> 6+2


,     ?
 8(6+2)     6 , 6 (4+2)   4.

----------


## neuk

> 8(6+2)     6


  8       8 ,         6   "  "  ..

----------


## RC3ZQ

> .)))


  ,    ....

----------


## RC3ZQ

> 


   ,    ""            .   "".   .     ,           .
,  qer    6         6+2?

----------


## RC3ZQ

> 


 smd,      ....

----------


## Alex 1

> ,  qer    6         6+2?


 ,     8 ,       .       ,         ,        ,       .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...   ""  ...


        .       ,           .

----------


## RU9UW

> 


.
    ""  ,    . :Wink:

----------


## RU9UW

> 6


      6.    "   ")))   ,,   .
   . ,      ,       .   ,  ,  . 2.5  6 (  ),    SSB  .
 , ,       .
****   10-20., ,   .       .

----------


## RC3ZQ

> .       ,           .


,  .        .
  bf998          (    )    670   .           - 250   .         250 .     ?

*RADIO-2015*, 
     50       ....

----------


## UN7GCE

> - 250   .


       .        5 ?           .          .    , -          (  ).     .

----------

RC3ZQ, RU9UW

----------


## UN7GCE

> ....


        .         .     .          .      .  R      ( 5%) .

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## UN7GCE

> R.


 .        .        . R  ,    .   .

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## UA9JSJ

,        3,3  3,6    100

----------


## _

> RW6MQ.


  .      .   ,    50 . ,  ,       .   ,    NWT    .
           .    .      .     .   -  ,     ,  L,     ,            "" .      L.       .     ,  .




> 104     ""


    ,     .      .     100 .,  ,     ,     3  6 .      .   5%,     6,8    .

----------

RC3ZQ, ur4ijz

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## UN7GCE

> ... ""  
>        RW6MQ.


          .   ,    NWT          .         ,        .           ,   .          ().    ()   (303, BF988)      ( ).            .
      RW6MQ .
      .    , ..                .         ().        (   ,   40-50  -  )    - .        RW6MQ   .         NWT ,          .

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## RC3ZQ

.
3  5    34 ,      52. ""   ,        24-25.    ,   .        .       .. ....   .. .... :Sad:  :Rolling Eyes:  :Sad: 



*RX6LQ*, 
       ?

----------


## R2DHG

> .       ,           .


       ,    .    XF-9  R 1     ,  QER      R  C.

----------


## RU9UW

> 8,86


   45. 40+-50.  8,9  6.
    ,   ,    .
 ,   ,,     .
    50( QER   ),     1%,  ,   .

----------


## RC3ZQ

*Sinus*,

----------


## RU9UW

> ?


   .))))
  , ,     .
    .




> !


      -   .
   .
           .
   !

----------

Sinus

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...    ( pdf).  ...


  " "?      3 ,        .

----------


## RW6MQ

> , ..                .


 !        ,   ,         , ,     R <1,5  -       .    .   R >1     CW  SSB  .

----------

UN7GCE

----------


## RX6LQ

,    ,     .     NWT   .        +/- 5...10     ,      ...  , ,   LC-,          ,  ...

 ,    ,     .     NWT   .        +/- 5...10     ,      ...  , ,   LC-,          ,  ...



> ?


 ,  , -

----------


## RC3ZQ

> -


      ,         .          0.

----------


## RX6LQ

> 


   Lm  m ...

----------

Suh

----------


## Suh

> Lm  m ...

----------

RX6LQ

----------


## UN7GCE

*to RW6MQ*,  ,          . ,  ,   ,         1.  ,   ,      R .      ,     ,     ,     .        ,    .
  ,        10   ,      1599.



> .         .


    ,           .               ,       .         . !...  
        NWT.                  .

----------

Suh

----------


## _

> ,        10   ,      1599.


  RW6MQ,        .  .   .      .   ,  ,   ,            .

----------

UN7GCE

----------


## _

> .


,  .      1 .  NWT     .    ,  ,  ,     .   



> ,   ,        .


 ,   75 ,   . ,   ,       ,       .        - .      .
 ,    .   .       ""     .  ,     ,      NWT    ()    .

----------


## _

> ?


 .       ..  ,  ,   .        , ,     .      ? ,     - .   - .   ,   ,   .       ,    -     ,  -  .     ,   -  . ,         ,      .     .    -60 .   ,       3  (  ),          3    .          ,         .        5   ,    - 1 .        500   "",    - 100 .          .    ,    .     ,    "".    .
  ,      -    ,     .     .

----------


## RC3ZQ

> Lm  m ...


     .........
       Lm  Cm ?            -.. ..        .  
      ?

----------


## RC3ZQ

> Lm,Cm,Cp,Fs.


      -       ....   .     .
     -,   Lm     ...   .     ......... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 
P.S     49,   ...

----------


## Serg007

> .........
>        Lm  Cm ?            -.. ..        . 
>       ?


.
     .           -.    http://us5msq.com.ua/forum/viewtopic...tart=190#p3164

----------

AlexZander, RC3ZQ

----------


## RC3ZQ

> Fs.


Fs=7998.774
     ....   ....     ....        ?

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## RC3ZQ

*Serg007*, 
,  .
       -      "    G3UUR "? 
      8    QER 6 ....     *
  5 ():*




> ..    
>      ,     ,    .


, .
    50    -      Lm,Cm,Fs???

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## RC3ZQ

*UA9JSJ*, 
,  .
   5     14.02  22.98  ?      6 ?    ...

----------

Eugene163, RC3ZQ

----------


## RC3ZQ

> -  ,   .


,            3?       ,   ...

----------


## RX6LQ

To RC3ZQ :  QER-         ,             .        -   -    ,    ( )       (     Rs).        ,     .            .

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## UA9JSJ

,    Lm.  Lm=14.02, Cm=22.98

----------


## Alex 1

> 50    -     Lm,Cm,Fs???


 ,   50  , ,       .    .

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## Alex 1

> SA


               .    ,  ,  SA,  ,      ,     ,     , .        .      .         .    .       ,   .

----------


## UN7GCE

> - ,    .


, ...        .     ,         .



> ,     ,     .


    .     .  ,     ,        .   ,            (        -10).     ?
     ,     >1    .           .

----------


## ew6gn

> SARK-110,              (, fs   +/- 1)


  ,      ;         .     . .

----------

ew6gn

----------


## neuk

> ,       6 .    ,   ...,     8 (6+2)    QER   6 . 10(8+2)   8 ,  10.


   -     .

----------


## UA9JSJ

,    10    220 .   8 .      Z.

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...  - ...


  .        "".     .

----------


## UA9JSJ

8,   10.  8867   8 .    60        51     ,  Z   51 .

----------


## UA9JSJ

.

----------


## UA9JSJ

51 .      .
       51        .

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## UA9JSJ

,   RFsimm    ,      .

----------


## Serg

> ?


 ,  ,            ...

----------


## RU9UW

> 


.   .
       ,    , .
  .

----------

UA9JSJ

----------


## UN7GCE

> 8 ,     10?


,  .       QER ,  ,   4   . ..  4       .      :  (  )   8      10 ( ) QER.    QER        8,       10.     .

----------

Henriks.V, neuk, ra9uee, RC3ZQ, Serg, UA9JSJ,

----------


## neuk

> QER   4-         :


   --        RFSimm 99rus     :Embarassed:  .   .

----------

neuk, RC3ZQ

----------


## Serg

> 4.     ,      .


 ,        QER      ,              .

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## neuk

> ,        QER      ,              .


    2015      (QER -10)    ,       ,       .         :Razz: .

----------

Serg

----------


## RU9UW

> 8 ,     10


 "Helpe" ,    QER,     .
,  8 .,     10???

----------


## RU9UW

> 2 .


    2 ,       ?
 ,  , ,  .)))

----------

neuk

----------

> ,   - ......     .


    ,  ?          ,     "".    ,  ,      ,    .

*  5 ():*




> ,        QER      ,              .


    ,        ,    "" -2.  ""     . :Smile:         ,     . :Wink:

----------


## UA9JSJ

to RC3ZQ
     10 .   ,         8867 HC-49U,    220   .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...  ...   ...      ...


  ?!   .

----------


## RU9UW

> 2,5%     .              ..


     .
 ,   ,        .
 .)))

----------


## RU9UW

> ?  124.


  ?
 !

----------


## UA9JSJ

68+56, 91+33  ..
   ,        .

----------


## Sinus

.   ?

----------


## Suh

,   .
    8867  1, 2  300 . 3102.
sw  33 .    .     . 
    10%  .
  .   .

----------

RX6LQ

----------


## RX6LQ

> . 
>     10%  .


  ,         ,     ,    Fs.         .       ,      .    10%,     .        ,         ,    , ..   ,     8 864 000        1...2    .

----------


## Serg007

> ,         ,     ,    Fs.         .


 .



> ,      .


        , ..     , **    , ** *  Fs. 
*       ,              .

----------

RU9UW, UA9JSJ

----------


## RX6LQ

> ,      ,    Fs.


,  Fs (     )      .  ""      Fs.        -   ,    ,    -         ,  .         .    ,     ,  ,          .

----------

RC3ZQ, UT1LW

----------


## Suh

RX6LQ
Serg007
.    (), ,   -   8 .
    (470 ),   (  ).

----------

RX6LQ

----------

RX6LQ

----------


## UT1LW

*Serg007*, ,    .

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,


      -  .  -    ?

----------


## UR5ZQV

*neuk*, 


> --       ?


  :
1. ,  ,       .
2. ( )  , , (. 21),    G3JIK,   "" ()      .
3.  "  "      ""  .2.  ,    "",       (  ,   ),         / .
4.,   "" ,     4  9  (,  ),     (      .21,  UA3ACM,  ,     .     .
5. ""   "  "    ,      -,      .
6.  ,       "" (      10  ), ,      .         ,      ""    "",     ,    .        ,     0.1   .
7.     (    )     .
8. "" ,   Fs, Ls, Cs, Co   (  ),   ", "   ,        ( ).

----------


## SAM

> ,      3-4    10-11    (   )


     -3  .    .
  .
  :
34.pdf

:
 .pdf

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Suh

.   24 (5%).
,      :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## UN7GCE

> ,      3-4    10-11    (   )  ...


 , !  :     .
 :         (   9  ),          ,     .        ,            9    .



> .


,   ,  .      .  .   ,    ,   ...  .

----------

""  (   ),    .  ,      . :Smile: 
     ,      .

----------


## _

> , ...        .     ,         .


, ,    ...   ,        .   ,      "" ,      .           ,   .     ,  ,     -.    ,   -  . 



> .     .  ,     ,        .   ,            (        -10).     ?


          .    ,       1   137 . ( 137  ,  ,   ,   ,   ,     ).       ,  ,         - .  ,  .      :Sad: ,  .
     ,  ,      ..    ,   ,   ,    ,       5.      .  ,   ,   .      .      ,    "  "  .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Alex 1*, 


> (   6) ..


 .         (    ). 10  ,   ,       "" (      DDS  AD95..

----------


## RC3ZQ

> .


    ?

----------


## Integral

> .


   SW-2010,    560:

----------


## Alex 1

> SW-2010,    560:


  4515,          4515.     .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ,        .


" "
!   .    ,-   .
  ...       ()          .

----------

?        ...      ?

----------


## R2DHG

smd   (45015GQ) -   ,      :Razz: 
  510       3   /   ,      ,     .








    ?

----------


## UR5ZQV

*R2DHG*, 


> ?


,  . ,   "".     .
    -1103  .   450.    (900),  ,      " ".

----------


## RC3ZQ

8  QER  .
     22,            3,5 .    190  .     .   .  NWT   680   47 .         " "         .   ...

       ,      8      



   PDF (.)
     ?      ?

----------


## VICTORY

> ?


   ,         .   ,   -  .

----------


## _

> .   ,   -  .


      ,    ,   .   ,    . ,       .    ,      (0,1 ?) NWT  .

----------


## _

> .


 , ,  ?

----------

UR5ZQV

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## CADET

""    . ,      ,  , ,         .

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## VICTORY

> , ,  ?


  ,    -  .     .         ,     .        .   ,    20-30.

----------


## UN7GCE

> ?


       .    .   :   8   .           (  ).       Lm.   ,   ,     .         Cp.

----------

Sinus

----------


## R2DHG

> ?


     ?    3  ?   -   .    30    8-9   300 .

----------


## Sinus

> 


     ?

*R2DHG*,  3.

----------


## Sinus

. ,   .

         .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ?
>   G3UUR    ?


  .      .




> ?


.

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Sinus*, 


> .    . F0   . . , F1  . U0       . , F1   .        ?


    3 ,           ,      "  " ( ,       "" 2  ""   315).

----------


## RU9UW

> 22,            3,5 .


  ,  ?
   ?

----------


## RU9UW

> Lm.   ,   ,     .


,   Fs.

----------


## RU9UW

> ,        22 smd    .


      22 !)))

----------


## RC3ZQ

> .


          G3UUR .
    (    )      -.



> ,      ,      ?


, 8     8 .         .

----------

Serg

----------


## RX6LQ

> ,      .      ?


   ,       ,    ().
  ( )          .        ,            () .      ...
     :      NWT. ,       ?       ,     ,  LC,         ?

----------

Sinus, UN7GCE

----------


## Alex 1

> ?


   ..  ..        ,     -!    , Fs-    ,      .

----------


## RU9UW

> , 8     8 .         .


  6,  .  ""                .
  8    190,  6 ?

----------


## UA9JSJ

3606       .

----------


## RU9UW

> 190 (   )


    ,   .
      8,   ,   190 ,  .
  ,,     ,  6+2,.. 6    ,  ,  ,     8.,     .

----------


## CADET

> ,     .        ?


-...   ?    , ,      ,    ,       .         ,     ,           .       .  :Smile:

----------


## RU9UW

> 


     6(  , 8),   ,      ?

----------


## RC3ZQ

> 6(  , 8)


    .     8 !!!      .
   ().

*  5 ():*




> 6


    ....

----------


## RC3ZQ

> 


      2-3 (         ).       :Rolling Eyes: .       ..... .

----------


## Serg

> 2-3


,     ,     100  . 
 6-   ,  800 ,        ?
   ,     ,             .

----------


## RU9UW

> ,     ,     100  .


 ,2-3   .
             .)  .
    ,        .))))
     LC,   100%. R.    6.
        . LC,      1%,  (   L  ), ,      .
         .           .
  ,  )))




> smd


    !))))) :Razz: 
     . ,    .)))    .
   ,  ,     .    .          .
   , , .)))

----------


## RU9UW

> 


 ,    ,,  .
    ,  . :Razz:

----------


## RU9UW

> .....


     ?)))
NP0 , ""!)))
, 47     !

----------

RC3ZQ

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## neuk

> 6 ,      ...





> 6(  , 8),   ,      ?


    ? ::confused:: .     2 ?    ,      ,   ,      ,           .

----------


## RU9UW

> !?


    ,  .
     ,    ,  .

----------


## RU9UW

> 


 ,  ,  .

- ?
-
-   ,  !
 :Razz: 

*  10 ():*




> 


  ,   !)))

----------


## RU9UW

> 


  ! :Razz: 
    !
  .

*  10 ():*




> 


    .)))
  .

----------


## RU9UW

> )))


    .         .
     ,  .
  .

        ?

----------


## RU9UW

> NPO


 NP0    ? ?

----------


## RU9UW

> NPO   ,   .


  ,  ?
NP0     0.
 ,  0,   47,75,   .
   NP0, ,   !)))
         .
. , .))))

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## RC3ZQ

> .


     ,       .
   ,            :::: .
 !

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## RC3ZQ

> 


, .
https://ru.aliexpress.com/store/prod...781267523.html

https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/SMD-S...c-2506ee08cbcf

    .




> .


  ::::

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Alex 1*, 


> "   ",      !   ,      ,  !       ,    ,        !   "" ,  .         ,     ,   "


   (    )       , ,  ",   ".     (     ).  , IC-725  ,   +/- 5% (   ),   . 1,   ,    ,       ,    ,   ,       .

----------


## lamobot

.    -   ..  .       .

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## Slav9n

<<  -  !>> - "  3850"... ::::

----------


## UA9JSJ

,  smd       .       ,  ,          ,   .

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## RU9UW

> .


   , !)))

----------

nutrilon, RU9UW, UR5ZQV

----------


## RC3ZQ

> .    -   ..  .       .


   - .           .

----------


## CADET

> . UP2NV


      , ,         "".  ,   ,      -60 dB.  , . -    8964 ,        "-81". 
    -  ""   "".    .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

.    ,   ..         .

----------


## R2DHG

> .


,     (QER)    2-3   ,    ,       ...  :Razz:

----------


## RC3ZQ

> 


      ?

----------


## Alex 1

> ?


-,   .      ,   ,       7  ,    ,           10.    4515,     .      4515,        .

----------


## Alex 1

http://www.quartz1.com/price/model.p...40&mark=45M15B

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## Alex 1

> " ".


       ,     .             ..  ..  ..  .. ..       .

----------

Alex 1

----------


## CADET

> ..


  ,    35   ,         "" .  :Smile: 
        , ,     . ,     .      8-    50-          .

----------


## denis_M

*CADET*,
 .     2012.     .     .
 4   ()  6   ().

   8  .

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## CADET

*denis_M*, .           ?     ?

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,    ,       .


 -   ,     .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Radiotester*, 


> "   ".


 .    (  ),   ,   ""  .      .    " "   "",  ""  ,     .

----------

Radiotester

----------


## neuk

> .     ""      .


     (      ) :Razz:  .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UN7GCE

> " "!?


     !

----------

RC3ZQ

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## Sinus

fF ?

----------


## neuk

(      RFsimm ).       (      ).      --   RFSimm      pF --    (    ) :Smile:  .

----------


## RC3ZQ

> .


  ,    ...

----------


## RC3ZQ

> 


 ,      ..  ::::  ...

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RC3ZQ*, 


> ,    ...


"",    :
1.       .
2. - ,    (   ).
3.      (   ).
4.     (  )        (fF,pF,nF...).

----------


## RC3ZQ

> 


, .   .                .




> (. )


   ,    ()  .

----------


## nutrilon

.

----------


## nutrilon

> ,      --   >-<      .


,   .

----------


## neuk

:Razz:      ,      .


> 





> ,   .


   .   ,    nutrilona  ,      - .      --         ,          .         ,          ,         ,        ,       .    :: .  :Wink:  .

----------


## neuk

XP3.

----------


## CADET

,    .  ,             .       ... ,  , ,  .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RC3ZQ*, 


> .


       .   ""   (        ).     ,    .                  ,      (  ).

----------


## UN7GCE

> .


   ?    (-25 ) .  ,   ,  .

----------


## RU9UW

> .


,    Fs   ?

----------


## UN7GCE

> -2,5  ((
>  ?    ?


           1/4,     .  .

----------

Sinus

----------

Sinus

----------


## Sinus

*UN7GCE*,    ....
 ,  .     ....



    .

*RK4CI*,        . 1/4  , ..       .




> ,  2,5 ,  ?


    ...    (1,78)    ... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------

Sinus

----------


## RK4CI

> (1,78)


  .      1,3.  ,              .   ,        .  2,5   ,      4  .  ,        ,      . ,   3    4  ,   .      ,   .

----------

Sinus

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...      ?


           . ,    .
 .    ,       ,           .      -100 .

----------

Sinus

----------


## ra3qdp

> 2,5((


    1         .

*  12 ():*




> -100


     - 10   .
(  -   ,       ,   QER).

----------

Sinus

----------


## agn1

*Sinus,*        NWT .
    .
 , ,     ...

----------

Sinus

----------


## Sinus

*rv3daf*,     .   ,           ?

----------

RX6LQ

----------


## agn1

> .


  WinNWT5.     .

----------


## Sinus

-7

----------

Sinus

----------


## Sinus

. -7  .      UR4QBP,     ....

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...      ?


     - ,       *Livas60* .       .  ,        .



> ...  NWT   ,   - .


    .

----------

Sinus

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Sinus*, 


> ,           ?


    ""  "" (  ).    , .         .       (  ""  1).     "  ",   "" ,          .

----------

Sinus

----------


## UR5ZQV

*vladem*, 


> 5-10    2-4 ?      ( )      ssb?


    (   ,    )   5  ,   10...30  (      ,            ),   ()  ,   7...9 (...  ).    (.  " "),  ,    L.  Fs  .        (  ).        "" L  :Smile: .

----------

vladem

----------

Sinus

----------


## RX6LQ

3-  -     HC-49U.      SARK-110,      ...    .    ,  -   .      20    ( ),         . ,  Fs   ,  +/- 50...70 ,     ,   ...  ?      ,         65...70    3- .  ,    ,   ,  .  ,        ,    .       ,   .     ...

----------


## Boris..

> 


 ::::  ::::

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## RX6LQ

> .


,      ,    -  .           -   .     ,   ...

----------

RX6LQ, Sinus

----------


## R8AGK

> -   .     ,   ...


  ,     ,   . 
  " "         .       ,     .

----------


## R8AGK

2

----------


## Alex 1

> .


 ,            !  ""  11       !




> ,


     !    ,   200...250 .   ,     ,     .

----------


## R8AGK

*RX6LQ*, ,        ..  :Smile: . 
 , .. , -   .  ,  -     (, ). 
        /,   ,     .

----------


## UR5ZQV

,    .         .     ,     (  0.1  ,      ).       "  ".  :Smile:

----------


## RU9UW

> ...


      ,    ,     , , .
  .)))
   ,    .  .
      "" ,  ,  !)

----------


## R8AGK

> -   .





> 


*
rv3daf*, ,          .

    , -    .   3  4        , - ,  ,     :Smile: .      ,  ,    ,   .     -    .  , -    .  ,      ,    .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------

R8AGK, Sinus

----------


## ra3qdp

> , :           - ,  "6 ,  2 -  " ,           - HELPe


     Dishal      :

,     .

*  8 ():*

   :

Hi Slava,

enter number of poles in the menu field.

As I said, the xtal pair at the filter ends counts as one xtal (--> required # of xtals = # of
poles+2).

73, Horst
--------------------------
 ,

   ()    () .

(   )       
   (->  (  )   =   + 2).

73,

----------

agn1, ra6ljm, ra9uee, Serg007, UK8AFV

----------


## Integral

> Dishal      :
> ,     .


,   .      Rfsimm.     QER   6   2:



       ,    ,           Ck,     :

 

    2   .




> , !!!


  .

----------

Serg007

----------

UK8AFV

----------


## RU9UW

> help'      :


     ,    "HELPE"     .
    ,QER   : 8    6, 10 .,  8.
     .
   !))) :Smile:

----------

RC3ZQ, Serg, Serg007, UK8AFV, UN7GCE

----------


## Serg

,    400  ( ,   4000- )  -    )

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## UT1LW

-   ,      ,   .       ,   ,    .    ,     .     .

----------


## EU1ABR

dishal ,

----------


## RU9UW

> .  ""     "".


 -  *   " ",     .)))*

*  10 ():*




> ,      .


,  "Helpe"    ,          .
       .    ,  .)))

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RU9UW*, 


> ,  "Helpe"   ,         .


          .    ,  ,   , ?      "",  " VXO",  ""    7   100,  ,   3...4   ,      300...400  :Smile: .

----------


## RU9UW

> .


  .)))    .)))
        ,  ,   "".))  )
   .
,        ,   !

----------

UN7GCE

----------

Alex 1, Boxer, Serg007, UK8AFV

----------


## Boxer

,     .

----------


## Boxer

> , .            .


 ?  ,     ?     ....

----------


## Serg

> ,          .


"     . "

       :

"..... ..    QER           ."

           !




> , -     ?


             .

----------


## SAM

> 3dB-


      :
34.pdf




> .


   : "      "Xtal Tuning".

----------

Serg, UK8AFV

----------


## EU1ABR

SAM ,

----------


## RC3ZQ

*UN7GCE*, 
    ?         ?




> :
> 34.pdf


   ?

----------

Veka

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## RC3ZQ

> .


   ...  ....

----------


## EU1ABR

http://www.k8iqy.com/testequipment/p...on2002V1R5.pdf

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## EU1ABR

,   ,     ,      ,    ,        (

----------


## Livas60

.    .

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## SAM

> .


       .
 .7z
   :
298.pdf

----------


## Livas60

> .


   EU1ABR.

----------


## EU1ABR



----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## EU1ABR

SAM:     ,  ,     ,          ,

----------


## nutrilon

Win7 32-bit   :Crying or Very sad:

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Boxer

? 
*UN7GCE*,

----------


## Boxer

. ..

----------

nutrilon, SAM

----------


## Radiotester

Dishal         ?    ,        ?

----------


## Integral

> "Restorator"-  ,  !


  :Razz:

----------


## nutrilon

> ,  .            .  ,   ,       .  !


     .

----------


## nutrilon

> 





> ,  .



   "Arial"  "MS Sans Serif"     13  12.

----------

UA9JSJ

----------


## 240

> .


   .  . . 7. 32 .

----------


## UN7GCE

*nutrilon*   ,   .
     ,   7/32          .    98     .
, ,     944,   .  .

----------

UA9JSJ, Veka

----------


## V!!!

WIN10 64.

----------


## nutrilon

> *nutrilon*   ,   .
>      ,   7/32          .    98     .
> , ,     944,   .  .


    . 
    ,     .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ?
> ,   ?      ?


    !  ,       .  (   )          !          ,  ,      .       .



> 


   .   ,      .



> .


 .  .




> ...       ?


 ?   .

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## RC3ZQ

*UN7GCE*, 
,  .
   Restorator ver 3.70 ?   1747 ?       " " ?
       win7 x64    .

----------


## RC3ZQ

> -  ?


 .


```
   bartelsos.de [84.200.33.98]  32  :
  84.200.33.98:  =32 =79 TTL=54
  84.200.33.98:  =32 =79 TTL=54
  84.200.33.98:  =32 =84 TTL=54
  84.200.33.98:  =32 =87 TTL=54
  84.200.33.98:  =32 =79 TTL=54
  84.200.33.98:  =32 =80 TTL=54
  84.200.33.98:  =32 =78 TTL=54
  84.200.33.98:  =32 =80 TTL=54
  84.200.33.98:  =32 =79 TTL=54
  84.200.33.98:  =32 =80 TTL=54
  84.200.33.98:  =32 =80 TTL=54
  84.200.33.98:  =32 =80 TTL=54
```

----------

Serg

----------


## Suh

?
?
 ,    .
   .

----------

UN7GCE

----------


## Veka

> (   )          !


, !
    #4050     #944           WinXP  :Super: .    XP (   ,      :Wink: ),     'default settings'   -      .

----------


## UN7GCE

> Restorator ver 3.70 ?   1747 ?       " " ?


 .  1729.     .



> ...   ...


  2052,   ,    .   .         ,     .       QER,   , -       .        .           -3.     ( 937),      .  ,       .        2052 ,     .



> 'default settings'


      . ,         .         .     Paint.

----------

Serg

----------


## UR5ZQV

!       20  ,      " - !".

----------


## Serg

> 


 QER  cohn- -  ,   .

----------


## UN7GCE

> "" .


     RFSIMM'.   ,      .
         -3?    ?    RFSIMM'   , .        .   ,   .         .      ,     .
,  .     .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...


 :Smile:  
       .    .

----------


## Radiotester

RFSim ,         ,  ...    . Dishal+RfSim.

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## SAM

> "" 50 ?


  ""      Z .  Z .   :       .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...     303 510...


  .     ""   .   ,    R    .         .
PS   .       (    )      NWT.

----------


## UN7GCE

,   .  , .    .       (  !) .

----------


## UN7GCE

..  .
       R.      .      0,1     .        .

----------


## UN7GCE

, .  ,  .
 ,      R?     ,   .

----------


## RC3ZQ

> 510   R   0,1.


.
   .
 ,  ,   -       ....

----------


## RC3ZQ

.
.
  2.6
R = 532.6 
Ck= 32.6

----------


## UN7GCE

> ,   .
>  ,  ...


      ,    .    .     ,    .           .        -10 .    ,       .       .
 UB3DEH 
        ,  NWT   ,   ,   .              .
 ,       - 9999.       2000.

----------

RC3ZQ

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## ra3gcp

> ,        .


     (QER ).        (   ).       (    ) .  -3      .

----------

RC3ZQ

----------

Eugene163, RC3ZQ

----------


## RC3ZQ

> "-3"     !


         ?

----------


## RC3ZQ

> ,    .


    ,     .   .



> .


         -40      -40   .
                 -40,           NWT (.  NWT "" )       -40 .    ?.




> UB3DEH


,        .

----------


## RC3ZQ

*UN7GCE*, 
,       . :  :  (   )...  .     .

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## RC3ZQ

> 


    ,       NWT         (-40)  .  :Rolling Eyes:         ""....

----------


## RC3ZQ

> -40 -


           -40db   NWT?

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## RC3ZQ

*vadim_d*, 
  ....   .     ... ...      ...!?

----------


## RC3ZQ

*vadim_d*, 
      ""  ::::

----------


## RC3ZQ

> ,     NWT


.         RR         ,      .         ::::    ...    ...

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...   ...


 :Crazy: 
          .
       .   ?     .   ( 0 )    .  -50     -40 .       ?    .   ?...  .     .
  -7 ( )       0        -40 .    .          .           . ..      -80 .
    .      .
             .   ,  .

*  32 ():*

          .
  .        2

----------

EU1ABR, Eugene163, RC3ZQ

----------


## RC3ZQ

> -50     -40 .


,  .
        -50  -40.              -40.        -50  .         .    ......   .... :Rolling Eyes: 
P/S 
   ....
  NWT .    NWT-500.
    .          0     +10.           -  -10  .                  ""  NWT.
      (-15).   50           NWT .        .

35= 0.75 
5=0.55 
100=1.9 
300= 0.4 
      ?

----------


## RC3ZQ

#4114
P.S              .

*  41 ():*

*SAM*, 
      ?

----------


## SAM

> 


   10,7 . .



> ?


.  .   ,    .         ,       .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## ra3gcp

> ?     ?


           .     ....       ,   ,  .

----------

SAM

----------


## RC3ZQ

> ....       ,   ,  .


         G3UUR.     .        ...

----------


## RC3ZQ

*UN7GCE*, 
    .      .
    ...    ( ).
UPD
        1-10

----------

RC3ZQ, RX6LQ

----------


## Tetika

,      : *  - *     .     ?

----------


## ew6gn

> .     ?


        .    ,                          .      ?

----------


## _

, .

----------


## _

NWT-7 . ,        .   ,   5  10 ,  -   ,  .   0 , (      ),        0 ,  "",    40 ,   .  "". .     .  ,      ,  0   40       .    .       75 .       .          "-86 ".    ,      .    0,7  .      .  ,    .   0    0 ,     ,   ,   (  ? :Smile: ).    .  ,  ,       ,      5-7  (   ). ,       ,      ,  - ,   ,    .     . ,       "-40",      .



> -  ,    ( UN7GCE)         -40dB, ..     RC3ZQ.


  .         10  ( 15 :Smile:  ),         .  ,       , ,  (  ) .           5    "" .    ,     .       .           "" .          .      ,       .      .         ,     "" .     -   ,     :Smile: .    .

----------


## _

> 


  ,    ,     :Sad: .     ,     ?
  "",  .  ""     (  ,   ).

----------


## _

> DDS,


  ,    .     .     ,    ,  , -     0 , -,        5-7,  10 ,   .  "-40" -   .   -   ""    .    .
 ..    ?   ,      .     ?      (     ,        :Razz: ,   ).

----------

RC3ZQ

----------

*Tetika*,     QER,   .          .     .    2-    (     )    .      ,  .    ,     . :Wink: 

     QER        .       .

----------


## UR5ZQV

**, 


> QER,   .


  2008 .,   ,   , , QER, ,   4...8   " ",   ,   (   G3JIK), ,        .    " -  "  :Smile:

----------

ew6gn

----------


## Serg

> -   ?


-  ,   . ,       1000 , ..  ,   ,      .

----------


## RX6LQ

> NWT.


...      ?

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UN7GCE

> ,       -70...


,    , !!!
        .       .        ,         50  .       Lin .
       .         .   ,      .            .    303.   .
 ,           50 .   , ,  .    -  ~ 6 .    ,  .
         -80 .      .



> 50 .


      ,      .

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## RC3ZQ

*_*, 
,    

    smd .    .
   .     NWT (      - NWT )       ...       -20  .                     (  ).      ,       DDS       200-300  ...
       ,    .     ""      .

----------


## Alex 1

> -20  .


      .

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## Alex 1

> ,    .


      ,     ...   ..      ..      500  ..,    1 ..  ...

----------


## UN7GCE

> ?


, 500   ,   ,    -40 ,     .    .   .

----------


## RX6LQ

Excel,            Fs.     ,         4-  20- .     B...J,   L...S (Fs1-Fs4...Fs1-Fs20)     Fs   .
         12-      Fs 14 .    L...S    Fs,          ,    Fs      .   Excel-2007. .xls

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## R3X-100

NWT7.
   -  (Input)      .
 -        R=50 .
 -      .
       -  1V RMS.
      NWT  .

----------


## Alex 1

> 


  !        .    NWT,   ?     ?     ,       ,  ,   0,  -50.

----------


## Alex 1

> NWT    WINWT.


      ,      ,   .     !   ,        . 303...      ,  302,     .

----------


## RC3ZQ

*Alex 1*, 
,     .
    100 (     ) .   920 .
        (   ).    ( ),  .           ....      "".      303.     302. .        .
   0.6, 303     1.1,      .     0.7  .    .     .     ( pdf  ).    ....   .     ,    .         :Rolling Eyes: ,             ""  .... :Sad:

----------


## Alex 1

> 302.        ,  ?


,     ,    ,   .  302.

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## Alex 1

> .


   ,   0,85 ,     130 , 1,5 .   !     .

----------


## RX6LQ

> .


       ;    U-  0,9 ,    14 ,   .

----------


## ra3gcp

*RC3ZQ*,      (  ).  70   80  ,  .     60-65,    .      .  ,,  ?

----------


## RX6LQ

:   12 ,   0,8...0,9   120 .         - ,    11 .    14...15  ,      150 ,    .
  , ..     (     ),     ,    -  ,,  ,  .

----------


## RX6LQ

,    ,   130      .    ,     ,     ,        .    ,       R  R (  U-,        )    .  ,          .

----------

RC3ZQ, RX6LQ

----------


## 240

> .


  .       ,        .
             50 . 

      5 / ,      50 ,         62 . 
          ,  1,4 ,    28 
     ,       1,5 ,    30  ,  .
     BF 245.         .
     . 
    ,      ,       100 .       .
      ,     .              .

----------

RC3ZQ, UR5ZQV

----------

AlexZander, Constantin007, Integral, RA1TAC, RA2FIM, RC3ZQ, Sergai, UK8AFV, UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Serg007*, 


> ,   ,


,    .     .          ,     .
:        ,    "",         .

----------


## Serg007

> 1.        .          ?
> 2.  -        NWT ?     ?
> 3.  500?


1.        .         ,      
2.     .   ,      -    R2  R3, ..    (     ,   )  ,       .   ,     stend 8,865MHz_220 Ohm   .   /     ,        .
3.

----------

Constantin007, RA2FIM, RC3ZQ

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## RC3ZQ

> ,              ?


        (   )      ).
 ,   .

----------


## RC3ZQ

"".
        . :Rolling Eyes: 
        .... :Wink:

----------


## rt6dz

QER.     .Cm 17.620 Lm 18.299 Fs 8864.651.    . .    4 .      .   .

----------


## RX6LQ

QER  ,    .  QER   .         .

----------


## RX6LQ

,  ,  QER-.

----------


## ra3gcp

.     5          ,  (  "",.

----------


## rt6dz

.    0.5-0.8.  .  50         ,     .

----------


## Radiotester

> 270006   .  98. 8864.651  140


   -   ?

          .          300      ,     ...

----------


## Radiotester

*Alex 1*, 
,       QER                    ( . )     ?

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## Alex 1

> QER


  ,      ,    8 ..   10 ..     12 ..   ,     ,      ,        ,     !

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## Alex 1

!    10   12 ,        !

----------


## RC3ZQ

> 


     .
          ""  QER    G3UUR.
    US5MSQ       
http://us5msq.com.ua/forum/viewtopic...eed3&start=190




> :
> 1.         Helpa   (. )
> 2.       1  2    sw,   (          SW)     ,     .            .
> 3.             SW      (   10 ).      SSB           100 .
> 4.           SW        ,       ,         .
> 5.         ,       LC - ,         .    ,     ""   3-3,5,    HC-49U-  4,5-5 .
> 6.        :        ( ),   (     100-200 , ..    100-200   )          ( 0,5 ).           ,   Helpe,         .
> 7.              ,        ,   .        5 %         (  1,5-2 ).
>  -  !


           .

P.S    NWT       .      .    .

----------

Suh

----------


## 37

.   ,        24-436 10.7-15-.    ,  ,  4  .        
 3 ?.       ?

----------


## AA3VA

,       ?   ?

----------


## 37

, 3   , , .      ,    ,    .      ,      .

----------


## long

.,70-80.. -"    ", ,  "".

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## Radiotester

*37*, 
 )))
      ,...      .
        )))

----------


## 240

*37*,    ,   (     ) .   - .

----------

> ---     ?


   ...      .      ,      . :Smile:

----------


## UR5ZQV

*37*, 


> 24-436 10.7-15-.   ,  ,  4  .       
>  3 ?.       ?


    (   "").       ,   .    ,         ,     ,  ""  3   ,          (   ).

----------


## Alex 1

> ?


  :Wink: ,         .               .   ...    http://www.rlocman.ru/shem/schematics.html?di=37753    ....      .

----------


## Slav9n

,   4.5    ?

----------

Slav9n

----------


## Slav9n

*lamobot*, ,     5   "".   4.5     .   .

----------


## Slav9n

*UT1LW*,    ,    ?

----------


## ua4sz

> ,   4.5    ?


    , 18 .
1. :4,5-9-13,5-18-22,5-27.
2.  
3. .
     .....

----------


## RU9UW

> ,  .


       .
  .
  !

----------


## RX3

,     .

----------

RU9UW

----------


## Slav9n

*RC3ZQ*, 8.000  ,  ?

----------

Slav9n

----------


## UR5ZQV

Relayer  "".    ""  .
if_var_spur3_210.zip

----------


## RC3ZQ

*Slav9n*, 
      ?

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## R2RBN

> 8.000  ,  ?


   ,  ,  .            8    , ,       (       ) ,    3.5  3.7         ,  .     ,  ,  . ,- .

----------


## RC3ZQ

*Slav9n*, 
   ,    8       .   ( ssb   )     0.5...1      ( ..      ).

----------


## Starik

> ,     .


       .    
f  (.. kHz).   ,   .

----------


## Starik

> C  ,.


  !.  , ,   ,   .    f  (.. kHz),        .

----------


## Starik

> - ,       .   ,      ,  ,     (    ).
>      .


** ,    ** .   ,  .        ,  .       f  (.. kHz),        .    ,  .

----------


## RA3QVS

KVG XF-9 S02.        . .     /.  ,  .  ?

----------

RA3QVS

----------


## RC3ZQ

> KVG XF-9 S02


 ,          ?

----------


## ex EW1DC

> /


    -   ,        ,   ,   .            ,     .

----------


## 240

?

----------


## U T

> KVG XF-9


     .  ,   . .

----------

osman, RA3QVS

----------

osman

----------


## rt6dz

.

----------


## ex8ai

> "" ?



http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...96#post1466796

         .

RK3QJ
       ,    ,         -         -       ?

----------


## ex8ai

-           -  .

            .

----------


## ex8ai

> R=202      ?


     ,         ,      . 
     .      .         .

       . :Smile:  
    .

----------


## F304

> 


100500  ,         .            . 
       .    .

----------

Alex 1

----------

UN7GCE

----------


## RC3ZQ

> -           -  .
> 
>             .



        50 .
      ?           ..   .

----------


## RC3ZQ

*ex8ai*, 
      .    ...

----------

F304

----------


## Slav9n

; ;  ; .Lm(mH) ; .Cm(F=fF) ; F . . Fs (kHz) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------/
1 * 8867,48 * 8869,36 * 15.782 * 20.411 * 8867.018
____________________  ____________________  ____________________  ____________________  ______
2 * 8867,51 * 8869.26 * 16.995 * 19.000 * 8867.080
____________________  ____________________  ____________________  ____________________  ______
3 * 8867.47 * 8869.26 * 16.576 * 19.434 * 8867.030
____________________  ____________________  ____________________  ____________________  ______
4 * 8867.31 * 8869,26 * 15.216 * 21.172 * 8866.830
____________________  ____________________  ____________________  ____________________  ______
5 * 8867,25 * 8869.24 * 14.910 * 21.606 * 8866.721
____________________  ____________________  ____________________  ____________________  ______
6 * 8867,37 * 8869.19 * 16.303 * 19.760 * 8866.922
____________________  ____________________  ____________________  ____________________  ______
7 * 8867.44 * 8869.18 * 17.052 * 18.891 * 8867.012
____________________  ____________________  ____________________  ____________________  ______
8 * 8867.45 * 8869.30 * 16.038 * 20.086 * 8866.995
____________________  ____________________  ____________________  ____________________  ______
9 * 8867.40 * 8869.26 * 15.952 * 20.192 * 8866.942
____________________  ____________________  ____________________  ____________________  ______
10 * 8867.36 * 8869.40 * 14.544 * 22.149 * 8866.858
____________________  ____________________  ____________________  ____________________  ______
11 * 8862.77 * 8864.66 * 15.707 * 20.531 * 8862.305
____________________  ____________________  ____________________  ____________________  ______
12 * 8867.48 * 8869.24 * 16.859 * 19.108 * 8867.047
____________________  ____________________  ____________________  ____________________  ______
13 * 8867.33 * 8869.20 * 15.867 * 20.303 * 8866.870
____________________  ____________________  ____________________  ____________________  _____
       ""   .

----------

Alex 1, F304

----------


## ex8ai

. 
 :!:

----------


## RU9UW

> .


   ! LC ,   .

----------


## ex EW1DC

""    2435 ,        ,     .

----------


## UA0UV

> 250.


 -  -  250 ,  250 .

----------


## RX3

> "" .     ,  .


    ""   .    ""  :Razz:

----------


## 240

> !     ,      !


    .     .




> ""   .    ""


 , .    . , . :Razz:

----------


## RK4CI

> ,   ,      .


    ,     .       .  ,      . ,          .         .      .    ,     .   ,        .        .

----------


## varvik85

.  ,    Lm/m    Rd  Q ?    Lm   Q?

----------


## varvik85

.       g3uur  excel ?             .      !

*  30 ():*

http://www.arrl.org/files/file/QEX_N..._QEX_11_13.pdf

----------


## varvik85

:Razz:          excel,        .        ?

----------


## vadim_d

> ,    ?


  ,   ,        ,

----------



----------


## Integral

*RK4CI*,   QER  .    8      10  QER.     ,     .

----------



----------


## ra3gcp

Ladder    .      (  QER   8  --10).   .          .     .

----------


## UN7GCE

DDS AD9835.     .    USB/LSB    .     AD9835   ,      .

----------



----------


## RK4CI

> Ladder    .


    ?   QER,   8+2 ,   -3  - 60,    . .    .     ,    . ,     . ,   .      .  ,     ,  100 ,   .  .   ,   .        . ,   =/-10 ... 
      ,   .      0,05  ,        . ,      .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,   ""     .


   ,      .   .     .   ,   ,   ,    .        ,  




> QER . 4


 4  8 ,  .  6-7,  .      ,      .         . ,   ,   .     ,    .

----------



----------


## ra3gcp

> ?


    : QER 8+2.            (   ).

----------


## vadim_d

> 


  UA1OJ 



> QER,


    ,        .         ,

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## _

> .


    ,   650 . 
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...%F2%EE!/page65



> ,       .  ,    .  ,    ,     ,   .


      ,       ,  ,    . , ,     .

----------


## _

> ,    ,  .


         RW3FY.   .   -903.  - -   4- -  -  8- .   RA3AO  .  .  ,      RA3AO.     .  -903, 4- J-310.        "".   .  ,     ,    :Smile: . 



> ,       .


     .    .   ,    .      ""   ,      .

----------


## RK4CI

> ""     .      .


 .     .       .  ,      700-800 ,       .     ,      . ,  ,      ,     .    ,       .    ,   .  ,  ,    ,      312  .   ,     .   .          .        ,    400 - 500 .   ,  ,  ,      .     .  ,         ,    .  ,    ,   .     ,            .  ,     ,      ,   . ,         ,  ,    ,        .      .         . ,   ,      .

----------


## U T

.

----------


## R9AD

http://www.ab4oj.com/icom/filters/main.html

,       ,   .

----------


## U T

.     .            .   -      - ,    ,   ,     .   .  ,       ???      -  .    ...

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RK4CI*, 


> .     .       .  ,      700-800 ,       .     ,      .


   .      ,     .,   , "   ".    ""      .

----------


## 44

,  .   ,      ,     ,     ,           ,       !      8865( ) ,      !     6 !           ,               ))     ))

----------


## 44

! !         Lm

----------

Radiotester

----------


## RA4FIX

*44*,      -3.       NWT,      -3.   ,         "".    Lm, Cm, Rs, Q.     .
:      .     WinNWT.           ,    .      QER,            .     3     450 .  50-  NWT      1:3

----------

Radiotester

----------


## RA4FIX

> ""?


 ,  ?          2- ?           3-154 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## SAM

"-3"   ,       .       NWT.
,       :
34.pdf

----------


## _

> Lm


       -   -  G3UUR,     (  ,  ,  ),        ,  .

----------


## 44

????      ? :Embarassed:

----------


## 44

!     !              * 
           !
*

----------

44

----------


## RA4FIX

*44*,  ,     ?   ?   ,    Fm=8.863391, 3db bandwide=356  0,78  , . 78%   ,    ? :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## RA4FIX

*44*,    . !  ,  ?  ,    .        .
   : Fm=8.865340    
 654    
  58% (      ,    )    . 
  ""   ,      ""
    2- ,   (i don't now)

----------

44

----------


## RA4FIX

! 
    ,    ,    .

----------


## RC3ZQ

*44*, 
                  !

----------


## 44

! ((  !        :Razz:

----------


## 44

!   ?       LCR    !    !      !           !
  3  4      ((

----------

44

----------


## 44

!     )))    !                  ?         ?         450-500 ?

----------

44

----------


## 44

!            )))       6

----------


## 44

1

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...        6- ...


      3 ?     0,5 .   ,   .  0,04 .

----------


## ra3qdp

> 3 ?    0,5 .   ,   .  0,04 .


     3; 0,5; 0.04  ?    ? (        ).

----------


## ra3gcp

*44*,  .  .

----------

44

----------


## 44

!    )      10.7  ,     50

----------

44

----------


## SAM

> Uout\Uin(%)


    2.0.5.2
      ,    NWT.

----------

44

----------


## RK4CI

,   .      .      .     . ,    .     .       10   .     ,  25 .    150 .    ,  2    ..    ,   ,        ,    8.

----------


## RK4CI

> /


    ,      ,         .  ,      . ,   QER .   ,     ,        .
     .   QER. 6+2.       .    100 .   ,     2 .        .       .  6 ,    ,       -70 .    ,      ,     .   .      .         .       .   .    ,       .      ,    . ,     ,        .       .

----------


## Alex 1

> ,   /


 1.     . 2.   ,      5% . 3.      2,5,          .

----------

AndyL

----------

AndyL

----------

8.000 ?,    8.867 ,
    .

----------

:

https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/20pcs...ceBeautifyAB=5

----------


## UR5ZQV

**, 


> :
> 
> https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/20pcs...ceBeautifyAB  =5


     ,     ,   Standart (   ),    .

----------


## neuk

> :


           Ld ,    HC49     (         ) ,          (  :Smile: ).      ,    Ld  ,    . :Wink:

----------


## EU7BZ

!
 ,   ,    ,    100 .   !

----------


## ecdv

*RK3QJ*,
        ?
  :       ?   8-.      .

----------


## rt6dz

SSB.   . .CW    ,      .  6+2 105 , 8+2 120  .   .

----------


## UR5KIL

,      ,   ,   :     (  )  1,  , ,   lcf,   70  elzet 8.86         !

----------

UR5KIL

----------


## rt6dz

.        .    8+2  6+2 .
  ,   .    .   ,   - 18   70  .   90  - 14 .  4+2    .  .  .        .

----------


## rt6dz

. 18   10  8 =8+2  SSB 6+2 CW  .
14   8  6 = 6+2  4+2  . SSB  CW    .      4+2.   483 .  0.7. 0.56.    600 .      . SSB 2.7    .    .

----------


## rt6dz

, 2       .   4Z5KY(http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...E3%E5%FF-4z5ky)

----------


## UR5ZQV

**,     50 .     "" " ""  ,   ,  . ,   "".

----------

osman

----------


## AZOR

,  ,   .     nwt-500.   -.     ,   - .    ,     . .

----------


## ledum

.   ,   2 ( FW).       LC .      ,   .    ~450.

----------


## ra3gcp

.   ( ),       ,     . .         ,    .      .      ""    (   ) .            ,      ..

----------


## ra3gcp

> ?


    , .

----------


## VICTORY

. ,  ,     .

----------


## AMBER

*ra3gcp*,http://us5msq.com.ua/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=153

----------

Suh

----------


## RK4CI

> ,       2-3 .  , ...      .       R - R - .


    ,    .    ,       .     ,     ,    3 , .    ,   .         .           ,        .




> ,         .       ?


     . ,     ,       ,     .     .       .       .       ,      .  -40,    . ,      ,   ,     .

----------

Suh

----------


## ra3gcp

*AMBER*,     ,    (       ).   65  .       ?

----------


## alexis

> - - .


       (-, -)     ?  ?

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RK4CI*, 


> " ,  ",   ,    .


 .    ,    "", "", , , , ,      ..     , ,       "". ,   4...8      ,    (    ,    :Smile:  ).

----------


## UR5KIL

,         8.0     ,       ?

----------


## RN3ZOB

> ,         8.0     ,       ?



   6    10-     .      .   .

----------


## RC3ZQ

**, 
         ,       .                    .

----------

al63, F304, osman, RN3ACW

----------


## U T

> 8.0


  ?     ,       8 .     .    .    UR7iDR ?    .  . 
 . +38-066-095-90-86 
  . 73! .

----------

[QUOTE=U T;1514280]  .      .  ..  .

----------


## exEW1DC

> 


      ?   ,          .   ,           .       ,    .

----------


## Starik

> 59+60= 50   50 .       .


 50 μWt.     ?       RX  ?

----------


## RK4CI

> .


  .  "" ,          ,          .       ,   .      49.  ,       .

----------


## _

> ,      .


  52016-2003   "      ".     500 ,   600 .    -50 ,  -40 .   .      .

----------


## UA9JSJ

,      30  3  ,  31  50   .
 HC-49,       3   4-5 ,     15 ,         110    .

----------


## _

> ?


  ,   ,  "     ",   ,  - .      ,      .

----------


## _

> .     .


     .   . ,        .     ,         .      RW3FY.

----------


## UA9JSJ

.  , -3, -2.

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UA9JSJ

,    , .. 3,1 .     .          .

----------


## _

> -2    .


 , ,   .      . ,  ,  ARLL.

----------


## lamobot

*UA9JSJ*,      .      -   ,         -   .          .     .           .   .    "",  .      ,     .      ,   8 .       50,  .   .

*  27 ():*

*UA9JSJ*,     200      -   ?

----------


## lamobot

...

----------


## lamobot

*UA9JSJ*,         - 6.

----------


## RK4CI

> ,    ,    ,     .


 ,     .  ,      



> ,      .


     .   "" .      .

----------


## UR5KIL

, ,    ,  100  8.867   72    ,  4-      200,       ,     ,  , ",   ....     Lq     !    1,8   ....   .. , ,    ,     LC   ,  NWT7   .   2-    ? ,    ...     !!!

----------


## Starik

> , IP3=  32       2 . ,  ,  7  ,    !        50 .     ,  IP3,        ,      3.


 , .  4439 *   DD    IP3*. , IMD DR3 -       (  IP3)     ,   ,     .    IP3, , ,    .
     .        ,    .       ,   R.  ,      ,       1 dB.       ,           6-10 dB.                . ..   ,     ,        .              .          ,      .        .

----------

> ...  ..


  .rar



  NWT   .                  NWT

----------


## 240

> ,    .       ,   R.  ,      ,       1 dB.       ,           6-10 dB.                . ..   ,     ,        .


   ,   .      ,  .
  ,         ,   " " ".




> -50?


      .     SMA.     SMA     50.

----------

> !         ,    -50?


   SMA

----------


## Alex 1

> 


 , , ,  !    (  )  ...    http://dspview.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=194       ....          -?    NWT!

----------

UR5KIL

----------


## Mayor

> ...-50 (-75),   ,     ....


 :Razz:   ""?     - -50-73....

----------


## U T

50-75     .  BNC-TNC   -  . 
    PL259-SO239.  -  . Z   .  50  75 - .   -.       N-.      432   .    100.  BNC          TNC -      SHF,    .     -.     .

----------


## UR5KIL

BNC      -50    :Smile: 

!!!!!

----------

UR5KIL

----------


## Serg

> ""?

   .  :Very Happy: 
 , -50 (-75)    -  -      18. (            -     .)

       ,   ,    ,   "  -50",   /     ,  .

 ,         (,    10 . ) -   "", "", BNC   .  :Very Happy:     !
       .

    , ,  .

----------

UR5KIL

----------

RU9UW, Slav9n, UR5VFT

----------


## RU9UW

> ,     ,


,  ,     .

----------


## UR5KIL

,  ....      ()  ,  ,   Dishal   > G3UUR    , Csw=39 ,C paralel= =36 + 5=41 , 8863,647=SW cloced , 8865,966 SW open>> : Lm= 5.617, Cm 57.403, Fs   8862.480kHz     QER(G3UUR)  ,    , ,    ,,,  ....   131,4 pk! !    ?

----------


## RU9UW

41?   2  10   ,  10 . 3-5.
     "  "   36?  36+5   41.
     1, "  ".

----------


## RU9UW

> +  ,  4.2 5.6


    "  "  36?  ,  .

----------


## RU9UW

> 


   . 2  3        47,75.
, ,    (    ),        .
     .( 3-5), .
  "  " 0,5-1.
   ,   ( )     .
  ,    Fs.
    .
     .
   , .       .
 !

----------

osman

----------


## RU9UW

> 8+4


    8 ,  QER,   6.     8,     ,     .
    Fs.
    Fs     ,     .

----------

ua3dkc

----------


## RU9UW

> " ".


    ?
    !)))
     ,      ,  .
  ,   99,9%.

----------


## UR5KIL

?119.9      ....146

----------


## RX3

> !


  , , .   ()  " " c  ""     () .   .    ""      .        .  :Smile:

----------


## UR5VFT

> ....


 -   ..
 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLfBBBIHNHQ

----------


## agn1

QER       .
   .   .  .  . . .   :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...09#post1294509

----------


## vrail

.   .      Rd  s.   ,     1.  ,      ?   .

*  37 ():*

 :

----------


## vrail

.   .       1:1?       :
  ,   ?

----------


## Tadas

.

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

> .


     .  ,    .

*vrail*,     ,    .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*vrail*, 


> ,              .


.   ,   ""  ""     .
:      (    )   .  ,       ( , .19), .

----------


## vrail

> *vrail*, 
> .   ,   ""  ""     .
> :      (    )   .  ,       ( , .19), .


,   .   .    .    .     :

        1     ?         .      .

----------


## vrail

> 8-9.    ?   ? ,    .


 -  ,    e-bay  LC-100A,       .

----------


## vrail

> *vrail*,      (   ).          ,     ,  " "  .


    , . ,       ,         .       FLC .   6,3-6,4 .   .   R       ..  ,   .  ,    (.19),     ?

----------


## UR5ZQV

*vrail*,   "".     ""        ""    "".  , .    .        ,  ,  .  . (      )     , ..          .
:   ""     ,    ,     .

----------


## RU9UW

> ..


 "", ,  .

----------

Slav9n

----------


## Serg

,       :

http://ur8lv.com/index.php?id=1525956074

----------


## 37

,     ,    470  (   410   ?),        ,            22  ?    ,       (   ).   -G3UUR,  Ck (pf)    -            ?    .   ,               ?   .

----------


## 37

, .  , 0.    ,    .   ,       100 -150 ,                ?

----------


## 37

8865,500   8865,550   8865,600        ? (     8865,550 )

----------

> ---       ?


     ,          .    Fs.

----------


## RU9UW

> :


       50,   ,    ,  .
,     .   .
  150 - 250,    ,  ( )  .
   ,      . :Crying or Very sad:

----------

lamobot

----------


## Alex 1

!   .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## SSergej

DISHAL.        ,   ,     "QER",   ,   .   UN7GCE,        ,  .         ,  ,        300 .

      .

----------

ra6lrm

----------


## RX6LQ

-   :   -     ,     -    QER.      .

----------

RU9UW

----------


## _

> !    .


    . 
   ,    *SSergej *    4536.   ,   10.  ,    QER.        QER.     .      . QER ,      ,   ,    .     QER ,     10 ,  12?  ?
 ,    QER    -   ,    ,  .

----------


## RU9UW

> QER ,     10 ,  12?  ?
>  ,    QER    -   ,    ,  .


   10 ,      8 , 12 -   10.
     . ,    Fs  50-100,   .      1%     .   10 ., !
  ,    !))))
    ,   .

----------


## Mayor

---...!    ! :Razz:

----------

RU9UW

----------


## _

> - ,   ,      6,        .


   ,  " 6 ".     ?  ,     8  QER (   6 - )     1,8 .    . , ,  .

----------


## RX6LQ

,    .

----------


## RK4CI

> _,  .  .


 .  ,   .    ,   ,     .      ,       .       .   ,       .      ,        ,       .       ,   ,     ,   ,      ,  .      ,           .   ,   ,  ...

----------


## R3KDZ

,        "".       ?

----------


## sergejka

-   PB ripple   -0,     1-?

----------

R3KDZ

----------


## UN7GCE

> -   PB ripple   -0,     1-?


      .   SSB     .

----------

Suh

----------


## R3KDZ

> .



  ?

----------


## exEW1DC

> ?


      ,   .  ,             .    ,    ,              ,       .

----------

R3KDZ

----------


## agn1

> ,             .    ,    ,              ,       .


 ,       .      .     .
   . "",  ,  QER.      (  ),         "" .  ""  .
 , QER  8- ,     :


      ...
   ()   .    . .
 , .
 ,       .   .    .

----------


## Tadas

> ,             .


  .          .
  ()   .  ,   -  ?

----------

> ?


           (      ) -     . .

----------

IG_58

----------

IG_58

----------


## IG_58

,    ,   .

----------

IG_58

----------

.          ,    8-9 .   .

----------

IG_58

----------


## Slav9n

**, https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Free-...3a9933ediuzNil

----------

.     .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...2%EE%E9-%CA%D4

----------


## Suh

,     -   .
,   ,        .
,   .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,             .    ,    ,              ,       .


    ?      ,            .               (     )        http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1537305

----------


## agn1

> 


  ,   ,     8 , HC-49U.

   7 ,   14000.    NWT-7.    .

----------

Alex999

----------


## Alex999

,      .     ,    ?

----------

Alex999

----------


## Alex999

, !    9.

----------

"70-", Alex999, cqdx, UA9JSJ, UN7GCE, veso74,

----------


## exEW1DC

,              ,    "".      2435 .        ,             ,   400    2,5 .     ,       .         .       .        .            ,   .

----------

Alex999

----------


## ra3gcp

*UA9UDQ*, !
     8.     ?   ?,          .

----------


## VICTORY

.     .

----------


## R4AAY

.          ?
    .    ?

----------

R4AAY, veso74

----------


## UN7GCE

> .    ?


       (   ).    ,      "- ...."

----------


## SNABBER

> ""   .   :


    ,       "".    . ..   .         .        NWT7   ,        .   ,   ,  . ""   -     - .        ,      .    .      ,       .

----------

R3KDZ

----------


## adt

> ,    ,      .


    ...

----------


## SNABBER

.          ""   NWT7.   ,   . ,     NWT7,    " ".     .    .    ""     .  ""   3 .    -   .     1 .    QER ,   0,5 .    " ".    - -  "".     ,    .   .  ""  ,   .   ,         .  , ,    .     . ,   ,             .    .   , .

----------

osman, R3KDZ

----------


## SNABBER

,    .    - .

----------


## R4AAY

*_*,           ?         ,    ?            .

----------


## rt6dz

50 .  100.    50  .    ,     100   .     100-200.      .

----------


## rt6dz

.4+4. 6+4  .   ,      .

----------


## R4AAY

?    .

----------


## Alex 1

> ?


 8,83 .

----------



----------

!  .     ,     8.863   .  ?     8.867 ?

----------


## RK4CI

> ,     8.863   .  ?     8.867


  ,      .   .         ,       ,    ,    ,  ,    ...   ,    ,       .       ,      .  ,     .    .  ,        ,           .    ,   +/- 10 ,     .

----------



----------



----------


## vadim_d

> ,       ,    ,    ,  ,    ...


      ,       ,    (      ) -

----------



----------


## R0SBD

,     QER.             .  ,  ,      .     .. , ,      .       , ..    75  50 .        ,     .  : http://dspview.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=194          , ..           .   ,      ,  ,    ?          .   -  .

----------


## SafSerg

8    .

----------


## 240

*RK4CI*, ,         ,       ?

----------


## RK4CI

> ,


   6,8 .      .  ,   ,     .  8   7 ,     ,   .




> (HC-49S)  (HC-49U)?


,    .   ,    ,       .               . .




> ,


,     .  ,        100  ,  50    ..    .     ,   .     .  15 ,    -50,   50 ,    ,   ,     - 60 ,  150 ,      -50. ,    . ,      ,  .

----------

vadim_d

----------


## UR5EIN

-    .
    - 2   SSB.  , 4-  (  )  ,    SSB - 8   CW - 4 .   CW   ( 500-600 )  ""   700...800     (CWU),        .    ,       ,    SSB . 
   8-  "".
   (  7...10  ).
  :  ,   .     .
    (2 :  +  ).     (  ),   8,820...8,880  +    . +- 5...8 . 
  -   (  ). 
   :
     - ,   "" .
      (  ).         ( )     .      (  ),     - ""  .73!

----------



----------

> 8-  "".


      .
       .
      .
      .

----------


## _

> , ,     .


    ,    -         ,    6-10      ,   .   .   ,    ,      .     ,    ,  ...
    ,  ,    .     .. ,   -2,    ..

----------


## UT1LW

*_*,       ?

----------

> ,    ,  ...


 ,    .

----------


## ur4ijz

> ,  ,    .     .. ,   -2,    ..


      .  -   ,   "". 
  ,  ,   ...........

*  15 ():*




> +- 10 !
>  ....


  , ,  "-"?
 !
  -    .....
 , ,   , , ,  ...

----------


## ur4ijz

> ,      ,       ,    .   ,  ,      ,   ,  .  ,     ,      .


...
    " " ?

----------


## ur4ijz

,    !!!

----------


## RU9UW

> R/?


""   !
 ,  ""  ,  ?))))

----------


## SAM

> ?


        .  -         ""    -              5     .  ""?

----------


## SAM

> .


        .

----------

cqdx

----------

cqdx

----------


## 240

> ?


   ...

----------

cqdx

----------


## SafSerg

1   9023 .     .

----------


## Adora

32,1    4-5        (10,7).     , ,  ?

----------


## SafSerg

8            .    6050       1.

----------

Diletant

----------


## NikB

!
 .
     QER    .  10 ,  6 .     ,    Silver-mica.     .   *5.5*   100     *10.240*,        50.            80 .
  :
 

       .      ?  10.24   . 5.5       IMD.   :Rolling Eyes: .  .

----------


## 240

> .      ?  10.24   . 5.5       IMD.  .  .


    ?
 ,      ,            .
    ,            11 ?

----------


## NikB

.

----------

Boris..

----------


## IG_58

*NikB*,  ,          11   ?

----------


## RU9UW

> ?


     1.
         (  -).
  "", 0,47,75.
 , NP0.

----------


## vadim_d

> 


:          -      ,       ,

----------


## vadim_d

> 4


     2.4-2.7       ,      



> 2330


       ,  ,

----------


## belpochta

> 2.4-2.7       ,      
> 
>        ,  ,


..    ,    4 ?




> 40-      25.
> 
>      4  ?


 NWT-7  .

----------

RV4LX, vadim_d

----------


## vadim_d

> ..


, -              .       ,       -   ,          .    ,      :Smile: 




> NWT-7


     ,

----------

belpochta

----------


## vadim_d

> 


  -,     :Smile: .    UN7GCE       http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1420339 ,    NWT    ,      .     ,      :Smile:

----------

belpochta

----------


## 240

, ? 
   ,      CW.

----------


## RK4CI

> ,      CW.


     ,  .  ,         ,       800 .       .  ,   ,    ,     . 




> -     0 ,        ?


   .    ,    ,    .  ,       . 0   ,  ,   100 .         10.    .       .        ,         .     .

----------


## RK4CI

> - .


  ,  ,      ,      ,   .     10 ,           -60 .   ,     .    .

----------


## SNABBER

NWT.

----------


## vadim_d

> ,       800


      ,        ,      



> ,


      ,     ?

----------

vadim_d

----------


## _

,      .. , ,     ..    :Smile: . 
 -      .. 
http://www.cqham.ru/ig.htm
      ..       .  ,  ""    ,   NWT    380  (    - 430 ).   -    VT2   .        200 .  3,578 .     ? :Sad:   ,             .         ?      680 .  477 .
  ,     .             . ,   ,   ,      .. ,  ..          ..
      ..
, ..   .  .       NWT.   -  ...      ..

----------


## _

> ,


   2,7 ,  .    28/4.  ,        .     ,   .     .  .    ,     ,      .             20 .   -        .        .     NWT   .        80 .    . -   .     ,      .   



> L5


    ,   .  ,   .     . ,  , ...

----------


## _

> .     50 .


 ,   .    -    2,7 .  ,        430 .    ?    .        ,  .  .   -  ...
    14 ,   -      .        ,   ,  ..

----------


## Oleg 9

> ,   .    -    2,7 .  ,        430 .    ?


      28/4,     ""      2,7    2700 / 49 = 55 ,      430   ,     49 .    430  -  ,     .          ,             380       NWT.      .     2,7       28/13.

----------

_

----------

_

----------


## _

> ?        .         .


,  ,      .    ()   (007,    ).    3579,545.    ,    300 .      400 .     .  ,     .   ,   ,       . 



> 28/4,     ""      2,7    2700 / 49 = 55 ,      430   ,     49 .


 .     , ,    ,       27 .     .   ,   .    "".

*  9 ():*




> ,    8  10     2.7-2.8 .


,  ,     .   ,     ,    ,   4- ,     .  ,  .       ,  8  10 .

----------


## _

> ,      +      ,      27


  ,  .    ,   .  -  ,     ( SMD   ,   1 uH.)     . 
  -    2,7 ,   ,   2,7 (    )   49 = 55.       380 .   .    , ,      .     3  - 508 ( ),   688.     ,   300 ,      ,     ?
 ,   .        .

----------


## RK4CI

> 380


 ?

----------


## _

..          0,5 ,   50 , ,    200 ,  1/2  ,    1 .   .    200 ,    316 .  ,    .  ,  ,     .         ,  .     .       ..

----------


## Jose

. #4696

----------


## ua4sz

- !,       .

----------

belpochta, ut29641

----------


## RK4CI

> QER (   2  )   (  , , 1 ).


 ,  1  .   ,  QER,  ,     0 .  ,     .  ,       .      ,     .        ,  QER   .    ,       ,          ,            .      QER .  , -  ,       .

----------

SAM

----------


## RK4CI

> "  6"  "  12"


   .         .  ,      .         ,     600-700.     .      .          ,   ,      ,        ...

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,  1  .


          ?     ,      ?
     -    .        ,    ,       ,        1 .
        QER    1  (    ).          QER.

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ra3qdp*, 


> QER.


  :Smile: .   ,             ,    ,      "",  , , ,   .. ,   ,  . ,   ""    -,  ,   .  .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*vadim_d*, 


> -,         ,           ,       .       . "- " () -


, .       .      (  ,       ,   -   ),    ,    ,      ,          (       -).        -,      (  ),   "       ,   .               ,   . (  ),  ,     ,   ""   ,  "",     ""  ,    (  ).
: ,  ""  "" ,     ,        ,       ,  .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## Alex 1

,  ,    ,       !         ,     ,            !         ,          .



> QER    1  (    )


      , QER     ?     ?     QER ..  .. 8+2 ..  .. 10+2 ..  ..  6+2  10+2.      .       8+2  4+2 ..  .. ,        10+2  4+2 ..  .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Alex 1*,      " "   .       ,       .

*  7 ():*

*Alex 1*,     ,  ,   - ,   - .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,    ,   ,    2-3  .    0,28 .


  "  " ? 

  0,28   2-3,    1 -  ? ().       ,  .

         ( ) -   .
  -  ,    2        .     -      (   -  ,     -  ).     -   ,    (  ,    ). 

              -   .

----------


## ra3qdp

( )   , , QER ?
      ?

----------


## Alex 1

> QER  - ?        ,


 ,    QER,   "".     "" ,   ""    ?          ,   ,   LC ,   .



> " "   .


     ?     -49.  8+2, -49U,     ..  ..   ""  -49S.       ,  U 22...25 ,  S 56...58 .         3,8    1,8   S,    .



> ,  ,


    10    9.1    1,             ,    ..  ..    ,  .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## AlexanderT

DECT PANASONIC        10.    ?

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


-     :    QER     ,           .



> "   "


   ,         ,   " -  ".       ,      



> 


 - ,            -    (    ),  ,

----------


## vadim_d

> -


    ,     ,          ,   :  -    :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

,                .    QER     ,   -       ,       ,    q/k

----------


## vadim_d

> QER -   -     ,  ,


  ,   -    ,    ,

----------

!  :: 
  ,       DRIVE LEVEL (   1-500 ,TIPICAL 100 ),    0,1 .
       ? 
:
(  ), 
 (  ),
( ),
.
  ()       3,5    HC-49S.

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


,            ,      :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> DRIVE LEVEL (   1-500 ,TIPICAL 100 )


   (typical),        ,     ,      .    drive level    ,             



> ()       3,5


    ,       ,     (  )            



> 


 ,       :Smile:

----------


## _

> ,  ,


    ,     ?      ,     .

----------

> ,       ,     (  )


,    .
  . :: 
 :"   ",  100% "  " :::: .

----------

> .  ,  ,    ,    .     .


 .
   .

----------


## vadim_d

,      .   IEEE    ,         .                ,  RK4CI   RW3FY   ,     ,

----------


## vadim_d

,  ,  -         



> imd


   -    ,    ,   ,    ,   ,    .   ,     ,    



> ,    ,   ,


       , IMHO   " "        ,        ,      .  "  "         ,      ,     .        ,         ,    ,       .          :Smile:

----------

R8AGK,

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


, ,         ,  .   ,

----------

,      ...

----------

,     ...     5   .    .

----------


## vadim_d

,   ,        :Smile: .          -    IMD   ,

----------

--

----------


## vadim_d

> ,    , ...


     ,    -,   ,       .        ,      ,         -  .        -   5  (4.9152),  QRP

----------

--, UR5ZQV

----------


## --

- .  .        /    ?         ,    .- ?  https://vk.com/away.php? to=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.  viskarek.ru%2Findex.  php%253Fnewsid%3D113  6.html&el=snippet

----------

--

----------


## vadim_d

> /    ?


  :Smile: .    -        .        ,     -  ,   QER,

----------

Alex 4N, UR5ZQV, UT1LW

----------


## vadim_d

-           :Smile: .      ,    ( ) ,      ,        ,     ().         ,     ,       ,

----------


## UR5ZQV

*--*, 


> - .


      "- ". ""    .   ""  ,   ""   4-    ,      ,     :Smile: .

----------


## 99

> 


   . ,  ,     - .    ::::  
     -    .
    - Ck ... :Crazy: 





> -      - ,


   -    ... :Wink:

----------


## 99

> 


  ... :Sad: 
  ... :Laughing:

----------


## vadim_d

> ...


  :Smile: .  ,   ,   ,       ,

----------


## vadim_d

, 4-   ,

----------


## 99

> ,      ,   ,   "" ,


  . -      ,  ,   -  .  :Wink: 
,    -,     QER  ,    .  :::: 
 ,       ,        ,       ... :Super:

----------


## vadim_d

> ,     ...


 , "  "  :Smile: .      ,   Ck     ,           .  , ,      (0.1    )

----------


## 99

,    ,     ,      ,    :Cool: ,        Rs=0,    ,   ,  ,   - .    .
        - .  . 

,  ,     ,         . 
   ,  ,         ... :Crazy:

----------

belpochta

----------


## vadim_d

> ,   ...


   ,     (0.1  )      UR5ZQV,   ,   LTspice,   .    R0,    ,      .  ,   http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1648991

----------

belpochta

----------


## RK4CI

> ,


        ,       " 2".    .        ,     ,        .   ,    .       .      .

----------

LZ1AO

----------


## UT1LW

*240*,     .    .

----------


## RK4CI

.    ""     .     100 ,    -40 .   0    10 .     ,         5 .    . 20 . 40 . 80 .   . 160 . 320 . 640 .  , 0  ,  10 .
    ,        ,     .        .   ,               .

----------

LZ1AO

----------


## RA1TEX

.

----------


## vadim_d

> 


             ,         ,     3   -     .     ,   ,   - ,   :  :Smile: 

5   -30  -30  -126  -122
10  -23  -24  -99   -99
40  -12  -12  -90   -90
80  -12  -12  -80   -80
160 -38  -39  -92   -93
320 -33  -32  -90   -93
640 -26  -27  -91   -92


20  -97
40  -75
80  -62
160 -54
320 -44
640 -38

----------


## LZ1AO

> ,       -    .  IP3 -   .


 ...   :::: .      . , -  .   X -    (   = 50 ).

----------


## LZ1AO

*UR5ZQV*,

      ?  :Razz:  ,   .               1-   80- .       ,  8    :Razz: .  ...

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## vadim_d

> 8


,    - ,    ?



> ..


,     IMD,        ,      FS

----------


## RK4CI

> ,     IMD,        ,


 . ,   40  80   .  5  40      18 .  80 , . 160 ,  .    ,      .      ,       ,       .        ,       .  ,    .    .      .        .

----------


## LZ1AO

> ,    - ,    ?


       .   2.5MHz  -       (   )    ~ 10 .  - USB, LSB, AM 6kHz, 3kHz, 1.5kHz, 600Hz  300Hz  2.5MHz      - 62.5MHz.    ,    . , ,   .       SSB              .   . :Razz:

----------

UR5ZQV, vadim_d

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


    ,  ,       -    5- . ,            ,     :Smile:

----------

Suh

----------


## Suh

. .
  (,  ).
 RX  2,1...2,4 (+ CW , /   AF).
 TX  2,4...2,7.
   .   .   .

----------


## UR5ZQV

,  9.000,     .

----------


## Radiotester

*UA9JSJ*, 
   ,     .

----------


## RK4CI

> 


.  QER     .   "    ",    ,        ,   ,    ...

----------


## Radiotester

*240*, 
  ""          .     ,         .     .
          .          .
     ,            .    ,

----------


## UA0OAG

> .      ,     .     3 ,    .   .


,    10-7,     3   "" -2,   ,   .

----------

> -    ( )   
> -


   .         /,              100 .

----------


## UR5VFT

> /,              100 .


 -       ..
 - http://dspview.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=194

----------


## RK4CI

> .


.     ,    .   ,      ,  70,    ,         .            ,      ,     .     ,      ,   *****   QER...

----------

RU9UW

----------


## Suh

> *Suh*, 
>  - " ",...
>  -       , ,  ,  .


- 100%
-    ,   ,    .

      ,         :Cool:

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Suh*, 


> ,


  ,  .   " "   ,     "" 0.1,   1.2  -60  "",     .

----------


## VICTORY

> ,    ?


   .     QER-.    8-     QER 12- .,    ,    .
     ,     .

----------


## RA3QVS

> 


 *RK4CI*,    ?  R,   . :Wink:

----------


## RK4CI

> ,    ?


     .     6*J310.    15-16 .   2  1,   62 , 1  3,  140.       ,       ,        ,    .      .  8   5   10  . FT37-61. 




> 


6+2 .    .

----------

RA3QVS, UT1LW

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RK4CI*, 


> ,    ?


  "",    ,    ,     ,    " "  .            ,      ""     ,      ,    ""      :Smile: .

----------


## VICTORY

> ,  "  "?


     .        .             .        .     .





> ,  "  "?


  ,     "  ".

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*VICTORY*, 


> ,    ?
>  			 		 	    .


  ,  "" 4-   ,    ""   ,   ,     "",   -3...-6     :(.

----------

Suh

----------

RV4LX,

----------


## Suh

,   ,  (,   )    ?
 ,    .
   ,  . , .

----------

Alex 1,

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Suh*, 


> ,  . , .


    "  ".            ,   , "  "   (   "  ")     . (  4- ).        .    "    "   ,  ""  8...12  ,  2...3 4- ,      ( ) .       ,  "".       "   ".

----------


## Suh

> *Suh*, 
>     ""..  .


 ,   ,   ,    3 
  (  0,1 , ?),    .
 2...4+4...6,   (10...12) -  150%.

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## RK4CI

> 


     .     "",        .    "",        .      .   "".         .  , .     ,       .      .      .     ,          .  QER.     ,    .     3 ,     .    10 ,     .

*  49 ():*




> .


      626 .   .    ...

----------


## RK4CI

> ,     ,


   .      , ,    .        "".  "",  ,   ...

----------


## Suh

.
,    .
  .    .
       .
      .
    .

 ,  -,       .
  HAM .

----------

*RJ

----------

*RJ

----------


## *RJ

> 32 .
>  ,         .


.   ))) -  ...

----------

*RJ

----------


## RN3ZOB

**RJ*,     10,7           ,  .   500   .        . P.S.  ,   ,     .

----------


## vadim_d

> 8867    10...12


                (   6   ),

----------


## RK4CI

> ,  .


  ,   7 ,      .

----------

UR7HBP

----------


## UA6BQQ

> Cin  Cout  ,      (qx)  ,   1/qx ,      ,   
> 
> ,        ,  ,    4- -  ,      .  ,


  ,  .  8        ?   4    !     ,        - !
   .    .

----------

SAM, UR7HBP

----------


## Radio_Ham

?    .     ?
https://www.rv3yf.com/product-page/...--

----------


## Integral

https://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/69b58...0%BE%D0%B2.doc

----------


## Radio_Ham

!
http://r0aek.me/?p=340
         . 
    ,     ,   ,      .

----------


## Radio_Ham

?

----------


## Radio_Ham

.  bnc7003

----------

elektronshik, stari4ok

----------


## Alex 1

,         -?     ..  ..    ,      /  200...300 .       /  485 ,    8 .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Alex 1*,          .
        /.
   ,  ,  ,  ,    .

----------


## ur3ilf

> ,         -?


L1 c C18+C20   -.  RFSim      .          R21     .          1,5   270 . * C25   1000 .*   21    .        .    21+23  ,   21+22.   . 
     NWT  .     NWT   18       . -   .      .       .    NWT    DSB   100      18.     50 . 
 .  7      .   R21     .    4,7-6,8.      .   21    22  23.  69     10-15     22+25     .
   ,  .              /.               .     .                 .       .     .  12 .

----------

Alex 1, AlexZander, UR5VFT

----------


## ur3ilf

> ,    - 8.867 ,         ,


         .  
https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/32571...17ca2e0ejlyiIv
      8       .      50            .          .  8867   .     . 
     LTM455IW        .       . 

             5, 5,5  8,86  HC49U.      .      .   
        .               .   .

----------

Serg007

----------


## Serg007

> LTM455IW        .


 .
 ,        ?    (4 )?

----------

Serg007, UR5VFT

----------


## ur3ilf

.
 .   

        .   +   90       .    .       .        1     .
  9 .     LTM455HTW   .        .     .     .         .   .      .       4-031-500-3,1-2     -                               .       500     .                   .           .     . 
     .

----------

Boris.., Serg007

----------


## Veka

> 15.


    ( 6.86 ./.): https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32826636128.html

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## Jose

> .


916  686?

----------


## kf4vbb

:Wink:           30     SI4432 ,   1  15kHz   -    FM   SA615

----------


## UT1LW

*vadim_d*, , ,   ,     .

----------



----------

UT1LW

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

:       ,           (    SSB)?  ,  , , 5500 ,   ()   -1.25 ,     +1.25 ,  2.5 .         1.5  ,       ,  ?
    ?       ...       ,

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*RK4CI*,      ?    9     2.4   29  ( funkamateur.de ),     8.9985  9.0015 -  3.90  .     .      5.645  (   Drake R-4C),      ,        180  230 . 

    .      5644,8 ,       5645 ,      -  5645 - 5648,   ,  5645   .    ,   .

----------


## RK4CI

> 5644,8 ,       5645 ,


     .        8.867 ,     8.862,  8.865.. , ,     ,      3  .
   .      20 ,       . 10-15     ,   . 100   9 ,     15 .  8.867,      ,    ...

----------


## Aleksandr.N

> 5   8-9 , 49S/49U,      ,


       2    .     100.  5 ,    QER   ,  .    60.,      .       .

----------


## Aleksandr.N

> (8MHz) 100.   $2


        .  ,     .

----------


## Aleksandr.N

> ?


...?  :Smile:  ,   ,        ,      100.      .   100.,     4 .  ,    ,   .

----------

vadim_d

----------


## Aleksandr.N

> ,   .
>   . . .


  ()    ,             :Smile: .         ,     ...

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## R0SBD

> 100.  5 ,    QER   ,  .


    50  .     ,           .             - .  50  4  .      ,    ,     .    4 . . ...

----------


## vadim_d

> 60 .   ,   ,


,       nanoVNA  ?   " ",          S21   ,    Rs.          HC-49U  8.0  8.192 ,      HC-49S 4.9152  8.0   20 ,    IMD

----------


## vadim_d

,

----------


## Aleksandr.N

> ,       nanoVNA  ?


 .      ,     .
      7,300...  HC-49U

----------

Suh

----------


## Alex 1

49S ...   https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/32427...274233edk0oBab     ...  50 .     ...   https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/32324...274233edk0oBab     ...  50 . 49U     ..   ..       ,   49S(        49S,       )

----------

Boris..

----------


## RK4CI

8867. ,   HC49U.     .       . ,    .        .      ,       .      ,     "".
      .

     ,      .         .         .
 ,      .     .     .          .

      .       .  3 ,     .        
 
     .   ,           .

----------


## RK4CI

> Lm    ,


 ,      ,       .      .         ,     ,        ,   .

----------


## Aleksandr.N

HC-49U - 4,5 .     ,      .        100,     .           5 .        30 -   100.     ,    ,    ,   ,        .... :Smile: .

----------


## Aleksandr.N

> ,        ,


          .   ,   ...

----------


## vadim_d

> /


     R0  Lm ( Q).    myVNA      G/B ,      




> 


,     ( S21  CSV )

----------


## RK4CI

> RX/TX    ,  ,


    .      ,             .    ,         .       .

----------


## vadim_d

> 


       2  - ,         :   0,   ,      0   .      ,      ,     .     0

----------


## vadim_d

> 


 http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1537305

----------

Boris..

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1537305


!    .  15   -   5644,8 ,       5645      4-6 .    4-        8 ,           ,     ,     .     8     6 ,     .  ,     ,  SSB     2   2.4 .        .

----------


## Aleksandr.N

> -  ?  S21  ,        Scilab


   - .     .          ?.     ,     ,        .      ,       .

----------


## Aleksandr.N

> nanoVNA,      ,      ?


 .    NanoVNA    ,      .      ,    .      .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> ...     0


, UN7BV

----------


## exEW1DC

> .


          "", 2435 .        .     ,  ,   ,   2,8   ,     400 .       .            2,8  0,4    SSB  .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> "", 2435 .        .     ,  ,   ,   2,8   ,     400 .       .            2,8  0,4    SSB  .


            .     ,          6 .      8 .      ,  ,       .      8-  SSB     2.4 .        ()    50 .             150 .

----------


## exEW1DC

> .     ,          6 .


                6.  ,    .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Aleksandr.N*, 


> .





> ,    .


  ,   .    ""  ,  "  -  ".      " " . ,    , LCF , " "  . ,    (  ,   ,  ,     "   ",    ,    ,    ("  "),   ,         .        , .18...,   ,    .- (  ..) . -,  -1 (    ),   (     ,    . " " ,     ( , ),    ,   ,    ,   "  ",   "   "     (  "  ")

----------

Aleksandr.N

----------


## _

> ,   .


??



> , .18...,   ,    .- (  ..) . -,  -1


 "" Nano NVA    NWT-7,      ,  15 ,     ,   UR3LIF:
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...2%EE%F0-UR3ILF
-1   ,  ..
     ,    :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1666855
   -1         ..

----------


## UN-NS

.  ,  ,  ,  ,      .  ,    .  ,   .    .  , ,   ?     ,     ,   . ,  ,   .
      .     ,          ,      ,    ?       . ?
  .      .       .        2-3     .          .

----------


## UN8FR

60. ,  8.867238...       , 8-    2.4-3    ?
   ,  ...
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32890295444.html

    ,  !

----------

RU3AEP, UN8FR

----------


## vadim_d

> 


  nanoVNA http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1676729 Aleksandr.N           ,      4.9152  8 ,     ebay HC49U 8 .   8500 -       60000  200000    5-9    HC49U  HC49S.       SSB   ,        :Smile:

----------

UN8FR

----------


## vadim_d

> 4.9152  8 ,     ebay HC49U 8


      ,       :Smile: .    N2PK VNA,   myVNA  "Refine"   ,    CSV      .   ,     :

Ali HC49S 4.9152
F_zp 4914428.41 4914739.67 Hz
Rm 24.8 37.5 Ohm
Lm 187 224 mH
Q 161000 237000


Ali HC49S 8.0
F_zp 7998452.35 7998776.80 Hz
Rm 23.7 57.9 Ohm
Lm 46.2 53.6 mH
Q 40500 108000


Ebay KDSI HC49U 8.0
F_zp 7996217.14 7996574.71 Hz
Rm 6.35 9.22 Ohm
Lm 21.7 23.9 mH
Q 118000 184000

,    zero phaze (  ) 320-350 ,    8    2.5 ,     1.5,    ,   ,  .      ,  ,  HC49U  ebay  KDSI OK,  KDS https://www.codico.com/en/Manufactur...hinku-Corp.htm

----------


## vadim_d

> 


,       SSB ,           0  ,   .-          ,

----------


## igor 2015

.   ,   5   QEP  ?     ,     ,     .  bitx   , https://youtu.be/RldxWSLRFGw

----------


## AlexZander

> ,     0  3000 , :     ,  ?


 ,   ,     ,     .., .

----------

-              .

----------

igor 2015

----------


## vadim_d

> nanoVNA     ?  ?


nanoVNA    (S21) ,  " ",     ,      45 ,         ,     .        ,  nanoVNA

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## vadim_d

> 2


         - ,   -

----------


## MaximLugovoi

!
 ""   - 2 .    RW6MQ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLfBBBIHNHQ   DISHAL - !    NWT  ,    -19,5.  ""    , .        !

----------


## Integral

> .


 ,        147.      150,    .   .

----------


## ur3ilf

> 147.      150,    .   .


 150   100? /  50  +   =  .   150     200 .

----------


## RK4CI

> ""  8.867238.


     ,     ,     .

----------


## R8AGK

> VNIISIMS


-

----------


## RK4CI

> ,


    .        .  1,  .    10000 . 500   .  ,       .     .

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## _

> 500   .


  - ,   ,     1 . 
https://electronic-component.org/sho...8876-kgc-k3009 
  .

----------


## _

> ,             ,     .


,   20   8900   ,      , -      ,  ,  ...  20   2 , 6  8 , , ,        ...
.... , ,  70,  80 /.

----------


## 240

20  .  .

----------


## vadim_d

> 


,      " "  nanoVNA,  S21     nanoVNA saver?     S11      ,      ,    .     ,           G/B plot

*  9 ():*




> $10.50 + $2.50


20  HC49U 8.0MHz   KDS (     )     $2  ,   ,

----------


## Suh

> ,      " "  nanoVNA,  S21     nanoVNA saver?     S11      , ....


  .  .  , . , ...

----------


## ra6foo

, .    45...35  .
 ""    -120 ,   -110 .
       20 ,     
   ,   -80  -100,         0  -120 

    ,  ,     , 
     ,  5  .
  ,     ,     .
     ,   ,   .
 4   ,    ,   .

----------


## ra6foo

, 4 - 4 , 8   8.
   ,   . 
    ,        ,
       ,            
    .         .
  .

       .    .
,   ,  ,     ,
      ,     .

   ,   ,    
  ,     . 


 ,  ,     

,  4311   .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ra6foo*, 


> ""    -120 ,   -110 .





> ,  ,     , 
>      ,  5  .


1.   , "" .
2.    5 ( ),  ""    ( . 20).
:     4- , .-,   .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RK4CI*, 


> ,     2-3   ,    ,      .


     "",       ,    :Smile: .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,


 , .        13 .    ,      .           .   ,    ,     ,    ?  ,       .

----------


## RK4CI

> "" .    .


    "".   ,      ,     .        ,  30 ,   .   ,       .      ,  50 ,   .       .        ,   "",  .     ,     ,   ,       .

----------


## ur5hug

,     -      .             S9+... dB?

----------


## vadim_d

> ?


   ,     ,      2

----------


## UN-NS

,      -     ,    ! ,  ,   .   -   .         ,    .           -  ,  .

----------


## 240

.     ,        ,      .

----------

Alex 1, UR5ZQV

----------


## UT7IA

QER       .    .

----------

RA3QVS

----------


## Listener SW

!  ,       ,     (5, 6, 9 )   
RA3RBE -       "",     .   ,  ,    . 
!

----------

Listener SW

----------


## vadim_d

> RA3RBE


   ?

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## Listener SW

> ?



         ,  Excel       
http://www.cqham.ru/x9.htm

----------

Listener SW

----------


## vadim_d

> ,  Excel


  ,       , ""     ,          ,

----------


## ecdv

*Neymeka*,
  ?!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!
  , ,     ...
 - !
  ,   .  .    .

----------


## VICTORY

.,       ,    .

----------

Neymeka

----------

Neymeka

----------


## vadim_d

> , ,     ...


"   -  !"  :Smile:    ,      :       ,  -       .     10   ,    30 




> 


"   "  :Smile:

----------

Neymeka

----------


## Suh

.
    U.
      .

----------


## ecdv

*Neymeka*,
  !
 , ,   ,   .
   -        .     .      8  .     .     .     .          .
      .    -   .       .

----------

Neymeka

----------


## vadim_d

> NWT-7    Dishal


    ,           ,          .               ,     ,       . ,        :Smile:

----------

Neymeka

----------


## vadim_d

> 


,     ?  :Smile:       (" ,   -  "),   https://www.qrz.ru/schemes/contribut...quartz2-03.gif ,   -      ,     https://studbooks.net/2343372/tehnik...tsevyh_filtrov

----------


## Suh

?  , ,      :Shocked:

----------

veso74,

----------


## vadim_d

> "" -


      QER  http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1695110 ,            nanovna-saver

----------


## vadim_d

> "  "


       Cohn  QER.   image parameters         ,      -.     -,     ,   ,    -,     ,     QER



> , , "" ( ),  ,


     -          .     Lm            .  VNA    Lm,  Rs,

----------


## vadim_d

> ,  , "      "


,    ,   ,      .          ,     ,         .   -      ,       ,    .    Cohn       ,    (   ),      . QER    -: ,   ,  ,       ,    ,      .        image parameters.      ,        :Smile: .        -,        ,    ,   ,      RC   .    Cohn,        ,      QER

*  11 ():*




> ,


    ,   ( ) -  IMHO .              Fs  Lm,        .      .  ,    -              0.8  ,      :Smile: .        "  -6",           ,          .      ,  nanoVNA

----------


## vadim_d

> 10-20


  :Smile: ,  -   -07  4.9152 ,    "".     ,      ?

----------


## Integral

> ,      ?


,      .



> .


.

----------


## UR5ZQV

*vadim_d*, 


> -,     ,    ,    -,      ,     QER


 ,  .     -  -  (          )
,   ,  "".
: "  "     ,  "  ",    :Smile: .

----------

UR5VFT, UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*vadim_d*,   ,   ,     " ".  ,    - ( " "   ,     LCr ,    ),            . ,      ,      (   ,    ,      :Smile: ).

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*vadim_d*,  , ""  ,  "-" ,    ,   ,    (   )  :Smile: .

----------


## RU9UW

> 2


,   "" ?
      !)))

----------


## SafSerg

.           ,

----------


## Integral

> 2


   8 ,   .     1 .



> QER   .


 QER    .

----------


## Livas60

> Fs ?


        .  4 .   -           .

----------

RU9UW

----------


## UR5VFT

> ,  5,5 ( )


 -       QER.. .

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## vadim_d

> -


 NWT    ,    ?  :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> 


 ? N2PK VNA   myVNA   ,     +-45 , 3  .    NWT     3

----------

vadim_d

----------


## Vladimir_S

!     8,192 , .    -  ,   .     .   .   . .

----------

Suh

----------


## RK4CI

> 8,192 , .


,     10 .    ,    ?   HC-49U .       .

----------


## Vladimir_S

,  L,C,R   -  ,    ,  - .  ,  ,    .      .
.  

  .

----------


## Integral



----------

AlexZander

----------


## vadim_d

> 


  NWT       ,   Lm   -3  -

----------


## Vladimir_S

> NWT       ,   Lm   -3  -


.  ,   .

----------


## UR5VFT

> 


 -       ,         -    ,       -

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## vadim_d

> 


  ,      https://sq2gxo.wordpress.com/2010/05...al-parameters/ ,   3) Measuring crystal parameters using 3dB method,   NWT     Dishal

----------

UA9LKK, Vladimir_S

----------

Vladimir_S

----------


## LY3OS

10  QER   2,7 , 
    40-45      (  ),
       ?

----------


## LY3OS

,    .
   -   ()    ().

----------

LY3OS

----------


## RK4CI

> 10  QER   2,7 ,


 ,     , ,    .        QER.        .      ,      .           .    4       50-60 .  6 ,   ""   .  , 10 .    ,  ,    .   ,    .

----------

LY3OS

----------


## RK4CI

> -


   .       .       ,      .    .

   8+2.   QER.       .      ,   .          . ,   -60 ,          .

----------


## UR5EIN

> ..
>  -,  5 . ,  .
>      -


   (/)   .  -    DSO (F 60 )  10 .   .        -    ???         ... 73!

----------


## RK4CI

> Shape factor   ,   - 1.8  1,74  .


 ,       -6  -60 .    -3  -60.   200      .    ?   ,        .

----------


## Vladimir_S

> 1:4  4:1   50


     ?

----------

Vladimir_S

----------


## RK4CI

> ?


        .       .     ,   ,    ...   ,    .   ,          .          ,   ,        QER .    ,  .    ,           ,        .  QER,      ,      .

----------

Suh

----------


## Diletant

.   5 .   . QER         .  6-8   5-7    ,          ,  .

----------


## Suh

.
,  ,    0,1 .
  ,  .
,   (  )  3   .
,  SSB  CW.
,   ,   ?

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## RK4CI

> ,   (  )  3   .


 99%        10 %.   ,  1 %   .         , ,      .          .    3-4 .   ,      ,      .     .    ,     ,     S   .         ,   . ,     ,     .           ,  .




> ,   ,


    .      ,    .  3 , .      .




> 3       ,


  ,       ,     .     ,  . ,         .        ,         .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,   "  "


     ,         .  ,     ,      100    .




> ,    ?


    ,            ,     .




> ,


 .  ,     "   ",     .    .     ,      .        .           ,      ,   . ,      .  ,   ,       .

----------


## Suh

> 99%        10 %.   ,  1 %   ....
> 
> ...        ,   ...
> 
> ...    ...
> 
> ...       ,         .


.    .   
10% . 2 % -  .

 .   RX,  SSB     2,1...2,4 .
   .

   .  ,    .

,      .

----------

RX3, Suh, UR5ZQV,

----------


## Starik

> 3 ,      .


         ?

----------


## ra3qdp

> QER:       ,         .


   ?       ?   -       .
         -             (        ).

----------


## vadim_d

> (. 20,21   G3JIK)


   Jack Hardcastle G3JIR    ,       :Smile: .   ,   ,    ,     .      -       :Smile:  ( )

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## vadim_d

> (1984. .)   ., G3JIK


 ,      R  K    -  ,        ,        .



> 


       ,  .    4-5    -  .         -             ,    .     N2PK VNA USB     ,       ,

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## R0SBD

> ,      " ".


   ,  .      12, 6  .. : http://docs.cntd.ru/document/gost-28884-90  : https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0...BB%D0%B5%D0%B9

----------


## Thomas

> 


     ?  ,

----------


## vadim_d

> " "


   ,      :Smile: .  -         ,       ,   ,      G3JIR (0.613  1   )



> ?


      ø   https://www.bartelsos.de/dk7jb.php/q...t?download=156   56    DL2AVH,    0           65  DJ6UV

----------

Suh, UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*vadim_d*, 


> 


  :Smile: .     - ,   .    1.

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## vadim_d

> ?


   ,      ,          .  0     ,     ,  .    4.9152,    C0 SSB

----------


## vadim_d

-  ,      G3  G3JIR  G3UUR

----------


## vadim_d

G3JIK   .     QST 80- ,       ?  :Smile:

----------

RA3QVS

----------


## ra3qdp

> 


 " "                .
   -   -         .    ?

 ,    -     -    , , ,  .

----------

Boris..

----------


## UR5ZQV

*vadim_d*, 
  , ,  QST  80-   ,   (    ),      ).     ,      :Smile: .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ra3qdp*, 


> " "                 .
>    -   -         .    ?


3-, 4-    ,      ,   8...12  (      ,  ,   LC,  ).

----------


## ra3qdp

> 3-, 4-


    3-, 4- ,    QER - 5-, 6- . 
             (  ),    3-, 4-   .

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,   , ,  ,   ,   .
>   . ,          .
>   -  .


          .

----------

RA3QVS,

----------


## vadim_d

> QST  80-


,      :Smile: .       2002    UA1OJ   "",     ,      .   ,        ,   .     http://www.cqham.ru/quartz_filters.htm    1  Hardcastle J. A. (G3JIR) Ladder crystal filter design; Radio Communication, February 1979,    6  .        QST.

----------

UR5VFT, UR5ZQV

----------


## RA3QVS

> 3-, 4- ,    QER - 5-, 6- .


 :Rolling Eyes:           ?   QER    ? ,  ,    "" "?... :Smile:  ,  ,  ?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RA3QVS

> ?      Cohn


     ,   ?  - .      - ,     :Super: 
UR5ZQV ,       ,     ""    .    .

----------

RA3QVS, UR5VFT

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ra3qdp*, 


> -   ,        .


. 
  (  )    "  ". -  ,    .       .       ,  ,       .      ,   ,  ,   .

*  5 ():*

*vadim_d*,    ,      ,   2 .       .

----------


## vadim_d

?  :Smile:   ,   IMHO . QER     : "  "    Cohn   ,  -     - . G3UUR        :Smile:

----------

RU9UW, UR5VFT

----------


## vadim_d

?   ,     -  ( ):  ,   ,      image parameters

----------


## UR5ZQV

*vadim_d*, 


> image parameters


,   ,     . . .    ,   .   "   ,    ",       ( )  :Smile: .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,  ?


ATT - ?       ,        ,    0.5-2,

----------


## RA1AGB

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...0&d=1416746327

----------


## vadim_d

IMD       -     .            1-2-4-8-16   ,    http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...FE%E0%F2%EE%F0 .   ,         ,   ,    .          -             . "  :   "  :Smile: .    ,    http://www.kitsandparts.com/rfamp1.1.php ,  .      (  5-9),      ,  -    20 ,       50   .   ,     :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> 


 ,       VK5JST,     ,     -   .     ,     2.8 



> ,


       ,      :Smile:

----------

vadim_d

----------


## vadim_d

> -


-  ,           ,  ,      .   ,   :         ,     (    -        :Smile:  ):

----------

ua4sz

----------


## Thomas

> -  :


   ALC     0.



> -  ,           ,  ,


     ( ?)

----------


## ut29641

.   https://aliexpress.ru/item/328266361...114a33edLKDvWs
    , 5  10 . ?

----------


## Suh

> ...    ...


  .  / ?

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ut29641*,    ( ) ,      " "?

----------


## vadim_d

> veso74       ,  ,


   ,   :   " "  50- ?          ,   Rs   ,   HC49U     Lm ,

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## vadim_d

> ..


  ,   ,  0 ,    .        - 30-80   ,

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ut29641*,      (  ,   ), ,        .19.

----------


## vadim_d

> 


 ,   ,    .     4.9152, 8.0, 8.192   ,

----------

Boris..

----------


## vadim_d

> 


-0.65  -  k=0.928  ,    50   ,  Rs=100*(1-k)/k=7.76  - -   HC49U,    8   15-60

----------


## RK4CI

> 


  ,   ?     ,   ,   .     .

----------

UR5ZQV, ut29641

----------


## ut29641

,  !!     .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------

ut29641

----------


## vadim_d

> 53


  ,    "Antenna Analyzer"?        ,   ,    .     ,   ,     .   " "    100    -6,    ,  20*log(100/(R+100))      :Smile: .   ,       ()   R+jX,   X      R,   

*  6 ():*




> 


  -0.65    ? !

----------

ut29641

----------


## ut29641

QER .   ?8 .

----------

ut29641

----------


## vadim_d

> -60-70


,     -  ,  ,

----------


## RK4CI

> 8  QER +     ( 10 ).


    -60 ,     .       6+2    ,    80   .       /,    -60.  ,        6 ,      ,    .

----------


## ut29641

?    ..

----------


## ut29641

> 


  .   ,  50   .

----------


## RK4CI

> .


 QER      .     ,     .         .    " ".            +  .          .   ,    . ,    .   ,    ,     ,            ,   .       ,    .   , , ,   ,   .

----------

ut29641

----------


## Radiotester

*IlyaMan*, 
   .   
  .

----------

eu1af, IlyaMan

----------


## IlyaMan

*Radiotester, R0SBD*   !      "".

----------

UK8AFV, UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*vadim_d*,     .       1%,      ,      "    ".    2  ,  ,     (  ).

----------


## vadim_d

Ebay (70   )   ,     HC49U 8MHz  KDSI.     no name (  ,  ),      :

Ebay HC49U NNM 8.0
F_zp 7996011.35 7996313.73 Hz
Rm 6.06 8.36 Ohm
Lm 18.4 20.2 mH
Q 113000 160000

----------


## vadim_d

> ,   ?


 ,  20 ,        300  ,  Lm  10% ,      1.5 ,      10     :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

:Smile: . Image parameter filter   image filter -      : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Composite_image_filter , https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constant_k_filter .         ,      ,    ,    . QER

----------

ra3qdp

----------


## ra6ljm

,  .

----------


## Suh

, .
 "" .  Dishal  .  .
, ,    5 ,   "".
   SSB  .   CW.

----------


## Vladimir_S

> 2 .


        .    1206 NP0. ,    .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*0*, 


> 2 .





> ???


1.    (   ), "  ,   "",     ",     .
2.    , ""  2  (     10)      (     .    ).

----------


## RK4CI

> -51         R=R..-25


  ,   , 50 .  50       .      25   .    50 .      4-5 .     ?     50,    .  ,         .

----------


## 240

.
          ?

----------


## 0

> .
>           ?


   Comrade DISHAL!!! ::::

----------


## UR5ZQV

*0*, 


> Comrade DISHAL!


    (       :Smile: ),    (      ),       :Smile: .

----------


## RK4CI

> 12.5


     12,5 .     / .          .  ,  ,  .   ,       .       ,   .       .

----------


## 0

:   8.245   :Embarassed:

----------

,            .  
*0*,         10  .                ,        ,      9    ,         8             2200    ,                    .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RK4CI*,  , , . 19,  -6 (   ,    ),      :Smile: .
:     ,  ( ) ,      "",  ,   ..  :Smile: .

----------


## 0

2 UA0YAS
      "  "                     .        20

----------


## 0

2 UA0YAS
      CW     +/- 10 -   SSB   +/- 50 
   fs +/- 2%    .            20   100   !            ?         -     .                                     (   ::::  )            !

----------

UA0YAS

----------


## RU9UW

> CW     +/- 10 -   SSB   +/- 50


, , !)))
     100 Fs,   .    50,    .
   , .
 QER    ,,     ,   QER    200     .

----------


## RK4CI

> CW     +/- 10 -   SSB   +/- 50





> 200  ?


 +/-10        . ,    .    ...
     100 .    ,    . ,   .        .  ,     .  ,     .        200 .  ,  QER,    .         .      ,    .         ,        1 . ,     . ,    ,     .           .     /    .   ,            ,   ,     .   ,    ,      .

----------


## Aleksandr.N

.
https://youtu.be/vI0Ge2q6xuc

----------


## Suh

.       (, ),     47 ,    1...2 ,    SSB .           CW.
 NWT ,       :Sad:

----------


## UR5ZQV

*0*, 
1.    ,    ,       .     ,     ,    .
2."2  "  " "  :Smile: .
   "" ("  ,   ,     ", )  :Smile:

----------


## RA3QVS

> ???


 ....    .        :Rolling Eyes:

----------

Alex 1

----------


## Integral

> cw     8867?    4  ( 6   QER)        8  ssb.


 ,    .   ,      , ..   .       ,      .  SSB     -  ,    CW          .        .

----------


## Suh

> ...    ...


.  .      .
  ,   "".  ,  , ,  ....
  ...

----------


## Alex 1

> ..   .       ,      .  SSB     -  ,


      ,    !            ,     ,   ""    9...18  ..  ..    49S"" ..  ..   49U() .. ..      ..  ..     ,    ,   ,      .   QER, 10+2 ..  ..     .

----------


## Alex 1

> ,    .   ,      , ..   .       ,      .  SSB     -  ,    CW          .        .


          !              SSB   "",      ,   ,    "  "    ..  ..    ..  ..(.  )  ,   /  SSB .     .

----------


## RK4CI

> .        .


       .   ,         .          ,    .         8867 .    ,   .         .         3  .         .      ,       .  ,    ...

----------


## RK4CI

> 32768 ,


         32 ?

----------


## UD3SCQ

.  .

----------


## vadim_d

> 


    Si- ?    -       ?

----------


## vadim_d

.  ,  -  ,       40

----------


## kf4vbb

15,       28dB,    2  32   38.4dB

----------


## Tadas

GitHub          AMCP.
 miniVNA  nanoVNA.
  ,    W7 32  .   64 .
    -  https://github.com/Battosai42/amcp/b.../dist/amcp.exe
  Phyton.

----------

Explorer, UN8FR

----------


## Vladimir_S

> 1.4


,  :     ,      ?     .   ,  .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


,     ,        (3)     32-      ,

----------


## kf4vbb

> ,  :     ,      ?     .   ,  .


   VLF,        /

----------

SAM, UN7GCE

----------


## vadim_d

Rm       , ,          -   606  ,   . ,  ,     8      ,    .   -    ,     ,     :Smile: .             ,

----------


## ra3qdp

(   ) ?

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## ra3qdp

> 


   ?

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ra3qdp*,    R  Q  ,   "  "  ,     ,   ,  .     ,   ,   , .  ,    (     ).

----------


## vadim_d

:Smile: .     ,   ,    .      ,   ,      (    )        :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> ,     ,


   - ,  ,       ,     



> ,  ?


  ,  ,  ,       ,       ,     .   ,     ,   ,       .      ,

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


     ,       ,      Rm

----------


## sgk

> ,       ?


                    .   .

----------


## ra3qdp

> 


 ,  .   ?

----------


## ua3aoh

:      ,       ,        (Rs)  .       ( ),    (  )           .    XL = -Xc. ,                 ,    ,    .

----------


## vadim_d

,  1     100000   100 !     ?  :Smile:

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ra3qdp*, 


> ,    75  ( -     )    ?


 3.75.   , ,   " " (   ),    .



> ,           ?


  , .  , .     (   ""   ),    ,         ,  ()   ,  , ,     .     ,   ,      ,         ,        ",   ". :(.

*  10 ():*

*vadim_d*, 


> ,    ,       ,


  ,       ,              ,         (   )  . .     .    .

----------


## vadim_d

> Rs , : 3; 5; 8; 10; 15        ?


 5  8   :

Ali HC49S YUNYIDA 4.9152
F_zp 4914428.41 4914739.67 Hz
Rm 24.8 37.5 Ohm
Lm 187 224 mH
Q 161000 237000


Ali HC49S YUNYIDA 8.0
F_zp 7998474.16 7999256.56 Hz
Rm 15.5 59.9 Ohm
Lm 44.4 66.0 mH
Q 47000 185000


Ali HC49S YUNYIDA 8.192
F_zp 8190443.28 8190859.54
Rm 15.9 50.9 Ohm (19 of 20), one 148 Ohm
Lm 40.8 52.6 mH
Q 47000 164000 (19 of 20), one 14500


Ali HC49S PUMUDDSY 8.0
F_zp 7998452.35 7998776.80 Hz
Rm 23.7 57.9 Ohm
Lm 46.2 53.6 mH
Q 40500 108000


Ebay HC49U KDSI 8.0
F_zp 7996217.14 7996574.71 Hz
Rm 6.35 9.22 Ohm
Lm 21.7 23.9 mH
Q 118000 184000


Ebay HC49U NNM 8.0
F_zp 7996011.35 7996313.73 Hz
Rm 6.06 8.36 Ohm
Lm 18.4 20.2 mH
Q 113000 160000

----------


## vadim_d

- HC49S

----------


## UR5ZQV

*sgk*, 


> 4,6 ,  R      30 .          0,635 .


.

----------


## UR5ZQV

*vadim_d*, .       . .     ,     ,  ,  ,      5 ( . 1 " " (  5   ,    ,   )      4.9,    .
:      2%   ,      " 1, ""   100",    .   . ,    "  " ",     ,  .  ,  , ,   . ,  .   .

----------


## rloc

> quadrature hybrid roofing filter    PA3AKE?


 Spice ,   : AWR, ADS, PathWave RF Synthesis (Genesys), ANSYS Designer RF.

 -     (   ,  ,  ...)         ,     (,   ...),  -  (L, C, R ...).

----------

cozycactus

----------


## rloc

> -  IMHO       .


    ,    .      AWR  LTspice -    .





> 


       -    LTspice,    ?    ,       ,     ?   -    ,  ?     AT ,   .    ,    ?  ,     .    ()  ,  ,   )

----------


## rloc

> LTspice -


    ,    )




> 


     .




> QT


 .   IT  -     ,   .

----------


## rloc

> 


   ,    . ,    ,       .   . ,     ,     ,   ,  ""          -   .  ,     ,     :     ?     -   ()  ,  .




> 


   ,      ,   ,    (    ).  ,     ,         ,   -  ,         .     .

----------


## rloc

> IT  -


,  LD-      :



    .





> 


          (Yuriy S.  Shmaliy),       .      /   ,           .

https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Yuriy_Shmaliy2

----------


## UR5ZQV

*vadim_d*, ,   "" ,  0,           .  

   ,   1.  ,  3.6 ( . 8)  .       (   ,   "",   ).

----------


## vadim_d

> 


   :    Rm        ?        ,                :Smile: 



> 


  ,              ,    



> ,     )


"" -    :Smile: .      IMD                .     -           ,   ,          :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> 20.   .     1.5  -    ,   25


   - ,         ,       .    ,     



> ,


,  -        :Smile: . IMHO        ,     ,   ,    -         .   IMD            ,

----------


## vadim_d

,   ,    Rm       :  (1+k*(I^(-N))),    Rm

----------


## vadim_d

> 


,   ,  -      ,        :Smile: .   ,        (Rm ),     ,

----------


## vadim_d

> "",     20 , 4-6


     ,      , ,          (           )

----------


## vadim_d

> ,   ,   ,


  :Smile: .         ,    ,             ,      .     ,    ,     -

----------


## _

> .


    -   ,       ,      .    -  .      .     ,  .

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,


""   -   35.5 20,  -  500( 500  503),   - 36,  ""    20          ...

----------


## VICTORY

.      ,    .   5.  ,     .   .     ,           .    .     .   .      1 ,      ,    .

----------


## UT1LW

*SIMON_23*,   .

----------


## RK4CI

> 


    70-80  .          .     .     ,    .      .          ,       ,   .   -    .            ,         .  ,       .    ,     ,       ,      .. 
,     .         ?        ,    .       ,          ,    .  ,     ,      .      300-500  .   ,   700 ,  8   ,   6  .    ,   . ,   ,      .  ,  ,    .      ,   ,   .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,    ,   .


    .      ,       ,     ,    ,   ,    .        .




> 8   CW?


    .   6 .    ,      ...     0,8-1 ,         .       ,   ,    .        ,  .   300-500    , .       80,          .   300-500 ,    .        ,   .      ,    ,   .    ,   ,    .

----------


## ra3qdp

> 


    .         . 
    100,  " "  .

----------


## vadim_d

> :    ?


  :     ,               



> ?


   ,       ,        ,

----------

RA3QVS

----------


## vadim_d

,    HC49U 8.0 ,      ( 5.     10 ,  20).    HEC,    ,     350 ,     HC49U  Ebay,      (    100000):

Ali HC49U HEC 8.0
F_zp 7997046.28 7997380.17 Hz
Rm 11.4 34.1 Ohm
Lm 21.1 23.8 mH
Q 31800 103600

----------


## VICTORY

> HC49U 8.0


      .       8.,  .  ,     ,   .   ,          HC49U     ..

----------


## vadim_d

> - ,


  nanoVNA    Scilab,    S11  nanoVNA saver       Fs, Lm, Rm, Q: http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1739705

----------


## VICTORY

.  ,    ,    200 .   39.   3.     5   22    650.  .      : Lm-40, Cp-2,3.R-360.  https://aliexpress.ru/item/325712941...1b8e33edOvgBUU

----------


## SafSerg

.

----------


## SafSerg

1-3       1-5        .

----------


## SafSerg

3 ,    .

----------


## Radiotester

*AlexSem*, 
 -         ,      .    ..     .
 , 10..12     .

----------


## VICTORY

> , 10..12


  ...,    .         8862 ELZET,     .         .,       , ,    .      ,       .  ,  ,         .    40.    . ,   ,       .   ,    .

----------


## Radiotester

.
 ,    .       ))))

----------


## RX3

? 
   (     :Smile:  ).
  50-60 .    100 .
   "".      .   "" .                  4 .      200-300 .    .
.. ,     "",     ""   :Wink:

----------


## RU9UW

> ?


   QER  12  ..10+2,  ,   10 .,,  12,   ,    10.

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

*alend*,     "", -     InBand IMD.    Roofing      1.

----------


## alend

> ,    ,    ?


   2,4

----------


## alend

> ,


 UR5FFR    http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...-%EE%F2-UR5FFR
              .

----------


## Alex 1

> UR5FFR


     ,   ,     ,   ,    ""  ,    ,             .     2 .

----------

alend

----------

alend

----------


## alend

> ,   ,     ,   ,    ""


        , .
   .
 ,         -40 ?
       ,      -70   ,         5 ,     ,       .
       58.

   ,"   " ..     6  ,    .
   ?    ,     ,    .

----------


## rt6dz

*alend*,   .     .      .   .      ..     ,   .

----------


## LY3OS

-      ,    ,   .
      .

----------

RN3ZOB

----------


## Vladimir_S

.     .   .    -  ,  -    .
*alend*,      -    ,        .        .

----------


## rt6dz

,  . 0.8-1.0    .      2-3  .    .       .

----------


## Vladimir_S

*RA3QVS*,   QER. 12 (10+2)  6 (4+2)  .

----------

RA3QVS

----------


## 240

,  .        ,          .           .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------

, -     8000 ?      ,   .

----------



----------


## Ivan-ra6lc

.    .  5   9 .     .

----------



----------


## RU9UW

> .  5   9 .


    ?
 QER,   ,   !)))

----------



----------


## Tadas

> 8000 .


     9000 .   .    .

----------


## R5AU

> , -     8000 ?      ,   .


   "" ,   30    ....
  ,    ,

----------



----------


## sergejbelyj

> ,   - .    8-  ,    4-    .


 .  12?    ?     ,     ...  ,      0,7-0,8 .       (, ,  :::: ,     ..) .    . 
 ,     ,    2,4,6,8   .        .     10-30   . 
  ,       .          5500.   ,    ,  .     40        1   -15  .   ,         .    ,         QER.  



> 


      .

----------

UR5VFT

----------

RU9UW

----------


## ur3ilf

> ..


       .
             6  .   ,   . :Wink: 




> ,      0,7-0,8 .       (, , ,     ..) .    .


  . , ,     .           14-15 .   .             .

QER  ,   .  QER ,     ,            .          QER .          .   -8-10 .    .
QER      0,01 .     .       0,5-1  +-      QER. 8      10  QER.         .   0,5  .  0,7      QER,   .

----------

eu7ea,

----------

ur3ilf

----------


## RK4CI

> . , ,     .


     .     , , .       .  ,   ,            .        .      10-15,     .   ,          .       .  ,  .       .    .        ,     ,          .     ,     .




> QER ,     ,            .          QER .          .


  , 4   ?   ,   ,     ,  ? ,     ,  ,      ...
   ,  "  ",   ,          30.      ,  ,   .         ?       ,  QER,   70 ,     .   .     ,   .    120 . ,      ...
        ,    QER.   ,    ,     ,   ,   ,    .    ,      ,    .   ,    .      ,    ,     .         ,     .     ,    .   ,   ,    ,       .  QER,    , ,    .   ,     .  ,  ,      .         ,     ,    .



> 12-  ,          .


  .      ,      .    .   100        ,    8-10 ,         . ,  8+2 ,      100 . 12 , 120  .        .    ,

----------

RU9UW, ur4qrc, UR5VFT, UT1LW

----------


## ur3ilf

> 10-15,     .


  UR6EJ            ,         .       ?      ...



> ,   ,     ,  ?


,        ! 



> ,     ,  ,      ...


 ,     !     ?     ,  .   ...           .  



> ?


  , - 100500 .     ? ,     . :: 



> ,    QER.


           .            ?    ?    !    ,      ?     .  ?   ,        .()
         ?

        0,01   1 .  0,01      QER.      .    .    -49S  HC-49U  .    Lm              .       .      -   . 
 .      ?


   2015       .     .



> ,   ,    ,       .


    ! 100% . :Super:  
              ,            ,     . ::::

----------

RA1TEX, ut8as

----------


## UT1LW

> .


 !

----------


## UR5VFT

,      ..

----------


## ur3ilf

> 


   ?   .       .            . ::::  

PS:                     QER.         .                  0,3...    .  
           QER...

----------

RA3QVS

----------


## RU9UW

> 0,3...    .


     !
 ,    , .
     , ,   ""     .

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## RA1TEX

*ur3ilf*,          . 
        Fc.    hi.

----------


## ur3ilf

> 


  2015    .    .
#1676    .
      .      .        .

----------


## ur3ilf

> ,   ,     ,   .     ,   ,  .


         .     .     **        !  ?       ,            ?      !      . :::: 



> ?  QER  ,     .


  .        ?            .))    .            .  



> ,


. 8+4.  .         .



> ,    , .


      DSP  .     . 



> ,     ,    DSP.


                  . 
                    .

*  32 ():*

   .



> .   , .


   .         ? 
   .
*     - "   ."*
_         ._
 -       .     .
RK4CI -     .  .
- , . 
RK4CI -     .   .
-      .
RK4CI -   .   ,             .     .    .  - .
-        .     .
RK4CI - , ,    ... .
-  . 
RK4CI -        .      .     .
-   .      .
RK4CI -         ,    -    .
-      .
...
_     ..._
RK4CI -             ! 
-     .      .
RK4CI -            !      ...          !     ...  ,      ...
*   ... * 
____________________  _________________
  ?   .     .    .       .           .                    . :Razz:

----------

Skiff, ut8as

----------


## RA1TEX

=)        QER       1-1,5.      .

----------


## paguo-76M2fet

> .  QER    . 4-   6     .


 ! , ,  -   ,  - ?

----------

paguo-76M2fet

----------


## RK4CI

> ,       .


      , .  ,     ..        ,        ,    .  ,        .      , .
     .    ,       ,       .         ,         ,    .    . HC 49U.  8867 .
+
       ,    .    ,  , 0,5    , 5 , 50    150    .      150 .

----------

RK4CI             50  ,      1  (    0,5  ,   5  ) . 5       .

----------

RA1TEX

----------


## RA1TEX

> -   ..


    .      8,86, 6,4,  10,7     1 -     .

----------


## RK4CI

> 5


  .    ,    .     ,        . ,    ,        .  ,  .       .         .     ,       .  ,     .        ,          5 .   ,        .




> 


     ,    .        .       .         .       15 .    ,   .       ,     ,    30   .   ,   15    ,           .
            .     ,         ,    .      ,      .

----------


## paguo-76M2fet

:  ,    ,       ?
 .

----------


## ra3qdp

""   :    -       ,               ,        ,             - ""  .     ,     (     ).    ,    (   ) -     ,     "" ,   -  (    )  ,    .

----------


## ur3ilf

> ?       .


     -     .
       ,             ..... 
  -         .   RK4CI  ,       !   ,   .        .       ,      .          RK4CI    .))) RK4CI    ?        ?       !     .        .   . :Laughing: 

PS:      .    ...    .

----------

Alex 1, Skiff, UR5VFT, ut8as,

----------

paguo-76M2fet

----------


## RK4CI

> RK4CI    ?


  ?   RK4CI    ,    .         .        ?




> 


  ,  ? ,  ... 




> .


        .     , .        ,        .

----------

ur3ilf

----------


## 240

ur3ilf,    ... ().

----------


## RA1TEX

. .         .        .      .      -    .

----------

UR5VFT, UR5ZQV

----------


## rt6dz

*  ur3ilf*, .

----------

ur3ilf

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RA1TEX*,    .   .- ,  _ ,  , ,   ,  "    " (  ,   ,         "" ),    ,   ,      ,   ,     ,      ,   " "  "".
:    (- ) ""    . ,     (    ), "    ( .. ),   ",      "",      " " ,    ( )  .   ( )     . ,  ,  "" ",   ,     (   ,  ,       ,    :Smile: .

----------

paguo-76M2fet, RA1TEX, UR5ZQV

----------


## Neymeka

(HC-49S 8.192 20ppm 20pF)             6,8,9,10

----------


## Neymeka

*UA0YAS*,                           20ppm 20pF

----------

Neymeka

----------


## Neymeka

*Adagumer*,    NWT7            .   100

----------

Neymeka

----------


## Serg007

> (HC-49S 8.192 20ppm 20pF)             6,8,9,10


.

HC-49S -  ""
8.192 -                -   20pF
20ppm -       (   :Smile: ), .    20*10  -6 ,   .

   ""   (  SSB )    6  (.      SW20xx),     -       ,    .
8.192  -  
 p.s.  ,      :Smile:  Tadas

----------

Neymeka, UR5VFT

----------

Neymeka

----------


## ur3ilf

> 2-...3-   60 . ,    200.....


  .       . 
** ** *.

*  8.86  Lm = 48 mH,  Cp = 3,5 pF     
  8467 Lm = 14  mH    = 3,9 pF
**  8,192   "   ".
       20%             1,5 .    QER.        8    .            .      7400   .
       8,192.     .

      8,465.   "" .   Lm      .   Lm           .       .

----------

Neymeka,

----------

Neymeka

----------


## Neymeka



----------


## AlexanderT

? 
https://www.murata.com/en-us/api/pdfdownloadapi?cate=  &partno=CSTLS8M00  G53-B0 
 ...  .

----------

Serg007, vadim_d

----------


## vadim_d

> HC-49U ELZET


           .             Bmax (4.461  12.324 )    ,    -    :Smile: .       0,  - ,        :Smile:

----------

ur3ilf

----------


## ur3ilf

> .


 HC-49S  HC-49U       .    HC-49U   5  5,5          HC-49S  8,192 .
         .           .          .       2,4  3 .                      .  .              .          . 




> "  ",  ,


          ?   " "  .

  - , ,      .     -     . 
        .        ,       QSO.

       .          QER    .      .    .     .            ,           .

----------


## ur3ilf

.       !           ?    ? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## eu7ea

?    Dishal,          80  150.      ? (:   Aliexpress  8.192)

----------


## eu7ea

> ,


 ?    ,    ?  ?

----------


## eu7ea

> ,


   ?   ,         - ,    150,   80-90-100.     ,   ?

----------

eu7ea

----------


## RK4CI

> ?


    ?      .           R.  ,       .
   ,       .   ,      .      ,   ,      .  ,    ,       .     ,         .  ,     ,     .      .            R.    ,          .      .

----------

eu7ea

----------

eu7ea, UR5ZQV

----------


## eu7ea

> ?      .           R.


 OSA-103 mini.        ,      ,     ,       R.

----------

eu7ea

----------


## vadim_d

> OSA-103 mini


         ,      .         ,   RK4CI




> ,


    ( ),     ?  :Smile:

----------

eu7ea, vadim_d

----------


## UR5ZQV

*eu7ea*, 


> ?


  ,   .     ,  (,    , .    ,  ,  .  ,    ,   , . )      ,     ,  ,    ,     .

----------


## vadim_d

> 12


  :Smile: .  ledum   ,       ,          



> 


    ,    "   "



> 


    ,          (    ,   ),      :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> 


   -     ,           ,   



> "     " ?


      .  2.5   5    2.5/5000=0.0005,   25    : 2.5/25000=0.0001.    , -   ,      



> (   33  )      ,


  ,       :        ,   5-9. ,      ,

----------


## UR5ZQV

**,             .       ,   .       .

----------

paguo-76M2fet

----------


## RX3

5.120 .
  -49U
     ,  2.5 .  .
.. ,  ,       5.300 - 5.350

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RX3*,   " "  ?  500,  50, ,   ,   ?
 ,  "" .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RX3*, 


> ,  2.5 .


  .   ,   ,   ,   ,  ,   .


*  10 ():*

*vadim_d*, 


> 


       . .   , ""    .  :Smile: .

----------

RX3

----------


## ra3qdp

> 5.120 .
>   -49U
>      ,  2.5 .


  ? ( ,   ,    ,    )

[    -     ]

----------


## vadim_d

> 2.5


,      11.6    Bmax=5.54 ,     2.5  (  2.7).   HC49U  4.9152    17 ,

----------


## vadim_d

> ?  Cs


   ,      ,    .    



> 


 ,

----------


## vadim_d

> ?


 http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1752579 ,    7 ,   5    .  ,  ,   0

----------


## vadim_d

> "Cs"


,  ,       ,      ,           .       ,      ,       ,

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ra3qdp*,     ?  ",  -1,  2,   - (  )",    "" (     2    )  "", "QER"  . ?

----------


## Suh

UR5ZQV
.   .
,     .
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Suh*,     "    ,   ".
    "  "
"  "    ?

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UR5ZQV*, 


> ,  . 20, .1.11   ,   "" ,    ,  ,   ,     (   ,    )   ,   ,       :(.   .


 ,    
    , ,      .

----------

vadim_d

----------


## vadim_d

*ra3qdp*,  ,  Bmax ,         .     ,           ,         ,

----------


## vadim_d

,         SSB (    )

----------


## ra3qdp

-   ? (  )
""      ?

----------


## vadim_d

> -   ?


            Bmax,       



> ""      ?


   ,           :Smile:

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RK4CI*,   ,   ,     .   .   ,     .

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,


   ?

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## ra3qdp

-    .              -     "   ".




> 


-         ,     .
      ,      .

 -       ""       ,            -     .    -  ,    - ,       -    ?           ,            . 

    ,       QER. 

   -      ,     ?

----------


## ra3qdp

?     ? ,    ,    ,     .
     .     -      (    ).       -    ? 
,     ,         .   .

----------


## RK4CI

> .


.          ,     .       200-300     - 6 ,       ,       -150/+150       .        .       ,          ,       .    ,    ,      ,    ,       .
           ,         ,        .     ,   .
     .     ,     .           ,      .    ,       .    ,  "", ,        ,     .      ,     ,       .

----------


## RK4CI

> - ,  .


     .   ,   ,        ,     .   ,       .    +35,   .  ,   .    ,     ,  .  "  ",      .

----------



----------


## RK4CI

> ""     ?


   .       ,   ,       ,  .      ,    ...

----------


## UR5VFT

> 


 -            ..

----------

> ?


-  .



> ?


       .

----------


## vadim_d

> QER


  ,  



> ,


   "...        ". *VICTORY*, ,     :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

-     ,     -   ,      ().       ,         4- -07 4.9152   0 (     )

----------


## vadim_d

> ( )


      20 ,   ,        " " (  )   ,  ,      .     40            



> QER


  -   , QER      0.1   (  ,   ,   )



> "",    ?


      ,   ,   QER     " " -    ,    ,  ,         .      ,          ,

----------


## ra3qdp

> -   , QER      0.1   (  ,   ,   )


   -   ( 500   ?)  -  (),      0.1  ?
( ,   -    ,     ,     ),

          ? (    ,      ,    ).

 " " -  - (     ,          ?)




> ,              +-1.


    -      ,       ?
      ,         ?
 -   ( )       ?

----------


## ra3qdp

> ?


       - .
 "",  , -,     ? ( -)

----------


## RK4CI

> -    ?


  ,  ,      ?      ,    ,  ,    ,  -     .   ,     ,   .   QER - .   ,     ,   .

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,


-. , ,  ""  ,      -   .      -   ,  "  ".    500  -      ,          (      ),   -     "" QER,    .



> 


    .          () ,     .




> -


 ,   .      ,    ,     ,    -      .    -    (      (     )      ) -    (    ),     (,   )  -  .     -    .   ,       ,     ,   - .
  - ,        ,   (    )

----------


## ra3qdp

-        -    .   -          .




> 


,         -     ,   .





> ,


         " "         .      ?

----------


## Vladimir_S

> ? ( -)


  , ,    8867  8192.  QER, 10 .  - 2.7 .    -  1 .  - 1,5.  8867       ,    .  -    .      ,     .

----------

Boris.., eu7ea, ra6ljm, RK9AMX, UN7GCE

----------


## Vladimir_S

> 8.192   ?


.             .

----------

vadim_d

----------


## R7DJ

.. -50    4  .

----------


## R0SBD

,  -50 ...

----------


## VICTORY

> ,  -50 ...


,  ,  .       .       .

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,       ,     ,   - .


     .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RK4CI*,  "   ",       ,  ""  ,     ,  ""      ,  .     ,  " ",   " ",   "    ".

----------


## RX3

> .    , ,  ,    -80 .   .   .


 ,     :Wink: .
         ,      ,       1.7 - 1.9 (+/-).  QER   8-    2-   . , ,       ,   .

----------


## RK4CI

> "   ",       ,  ""  ,


      .       ,  ,       ,    .          ,      .         ,    .       .       .        ,     ,    ?       ?       ?




> 1


  ,         ?  ,      ""     110 .      ,       .       ...

----------

Boris.., RK9AMX

----------


## ra3qdp

-    !  !     .
 -        !
( , -   -  ).

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RK4CI*, 


> .        ,  ,       ,     .


 ,   , ,  ,   ,   ,      " ",   (    ),   ,  "",  ( )  ,   .   (   )  ,    ,    ,  - , , ,   ..      ,   ,    , 2-   ..    ,    "",        (   ,  .. ).    ,  "".

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RK4CI*,  ,      560. (   ).      ""    .    -1103    (    45   450),       :Smile: .

----------


## RA1TEX

*RK4CI*,   -      .   .   .

----------

RA1TEX

----------


## konstantin us5itp

> .


     ,   .    .  8-    HC49.

----------

RK9AMX, RU9UW, ur5hug

----------


## VICTORY

> -


      ,      .

----------


## VICTORY

.

----------

RK9AMX

----------


## Vladimir_S

> -  ?


          .



> . .


      .

----------

RK9AMX, ur5hug

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## VICTORY

> 


   "".

----------

ur3ilf

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ur3ilf*, 


> ?


 ,    () ,   .    . "... ",    , ,   ,     ..

*  33 ():*


   .

----------

RK9AMX,

----------


## vadim_d

> 


  ,      :Smile: 



> ()


      ,

----------

RK9AMX, ur3ilf,

----------

RK9AMX, RX3, ua3rmb,

----------


## vadim_d

> 


    ,   "",   ,          .        ,    ,   ,             .   ,          0 ,        -     ,  ,

----------


## vadim_d

> 


,   ,        



> ,            -      " "


  , ,   .       .       (     ) ,    ,           .         ,       .   ,          ,   ,    .       .  ,      UA1OJ    ,  -  2002    .                   ,      .        -   ( ),        :Smile:  https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C...91%D0%B2%D0%B0

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,          ,   ,    .


    - , ,   -    " ".

""      -   ,         ?

*  14 ():*




> (  )  "  1  2"  "", "", "-", "",   "".


 !      - , ,  ,       UR5ZQV.

       ,   ( ) ?

----------


## ra3qdp

> 


     ?     .  ? 
   -     ,    ?

   -                 .
 -      ?           ? 
  ?

----------


## RK4CI

> 


      .        ,  .         ,    ...

----------


## RK4CI

> .


    .   , ,       ),              .    ,    .  ,   ...      ,       ,  .   ,    .   ,    ,  ..   .        .

----------


## ra3qdp

-  ,           ,   .
 -       ?        . 

      .          ,     ( ) ,              - . 

            .      ?  -         " " -  ( )      .

----------


## ra3qdp

-        ?    ( )        ?     ?     -  ?   - . 

        . ,   - "       ? (,  -       ?).

 -    ,     ,                     (  ).

  -    ,   .          .      -  ,  -     ?     .

----------


## ra3qdp

"    ?
      .
 ,     .  - ,          ?  -  .

----------


## vadim_d

> 


  :Smile: 



> ( )        ?


      -    50-     .        ,         ,       ,     ,       .     ,  -  .    -                 (   ),    ,    .       k/q   .      4-  (  Even Order Mod,   Comp Source):

    q1=R0*C1=2.099  q4=L4/R5=2.099.       ,      .



> -


      ,    




>

----------


## vadim_d

> "" ?


           ( ,  ),     Filter Solutions  Even Order Mod.        ,       ,              ,               . ,       ,     




> - "",   ""


  -       ,    ()     .        .      ,   - ,        .

----------


## vadim_d

,        ,     3-  : https://inst.eecs.berkeley.edu/~ee24...s/L8_f06_2.pdf .    3-    ,      .      -    :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

,    .          ,  ,    ,   ( https://ir.library.oregonstate.edu/downloads/cz30pz52m ,  10):

 :        ,                 . " ", ()    :Smile: .              ,     .         ,          .         :          ,    ,     :Smile:

----------

RK9AMX

----------


## RK4CI

> .


.        . ...

----------


## EU1SW

,        , ,   .

----------


## EU1SW

, S11  )

----------


## RX3

,  .     .

----------

RA3QVS

----------


## vadim_d

> 2-     110    2,9   R~120


     G3JIR,      1 ?  :    " "  Fig.2  G3JIR  9-  ( 1 ),  ,   *RX3*,    ,       9 (  2  14).    Lm,        ,   :

   (R  C)          ,      .      G3JIR,    ,             :Smile:

----------

RA3QVS

----------


## vadim_d

> , ,


,    ,  9 /   4   -90,    -87,          .      ""   ,         .      2 -    .    ,      




> RX3


    .     ,   ,    ,       Lm,       ,    




> 


   ,  Windows.         :Smile:

----------

RA3QVS

----------


## RK4CI

> ,


 ,          .     ,     ,      .     ...

.         ,   ...

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,    ,  9 /   4   -90,    -87,          .      ""   ,         .      2 -    .    ,


, ,      ,     .
    , ,   .

*  5 ():*




> ,    ,  9 /   4   -90,    -87,          .      ""   ,         .      2 -    .    ,


, ,      ,     .
    , ,   .




> 3        ,    2,


      ?

       ?      ?              ?
   ,          (  ) ?

----------


## ra3qdp

> "     " / .. ,   ,


  -   ? (   ).





> ,


  -    ?

,    (  ):


,      (,    " "      ).

----------


## ra3qdp

!
 :        (    ) -      .  ()        1  .    -     (     ).   "- " .   -    .

----------


## ra3qdp

> 


 -,     .      1 ?
           G3JIK     1   -       (   ).

----------


## ra3qdp

,           .  ?
    -  .  ?
 -  -     (    ) - "  " -  5...6    (        ,   ),                  QER  Cohn,      , - .
        .        2.66 ?            ?      ?

----------


## ra3qdp

-   .
    ,    .    (  - ).   "  " ?

----------


## vadim_d

> "  " ?


    (,    )  ,          "" (   ,   ).             (  1 4- ):

----------


## ra3qdp

,   "",  -    .  ""  .  -   .
   ""  .      ,    "".
""   ,      (  -         ,           ).
 ""   (    ,   )        .       ,       .
   -   (        )    ,            .          .
  SSB    "" -  .
   ,  ,    -    SSB,     CW ?

----------

Alexej Svirid, Suh

----------

Suh

----------


## vadim_d

> .?


    ,   ,   http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1420339



> 


    (VNA),       .       



> ,


        ,   "  6 "  "  12 ",     ,      ,     :Smile: .   AADE Filter Design http://www.ke5fx.com/aadeflt.htm

----------

RA3QVS, Suh

----------


## vadim_d

> 6, 12  ?


 ,    6 (12)   ,    ( ) - -

----------


## rz3qs

> 


 .  8 ,   RA3AO 20   ,      ,     .

----------

> ,  ,    -    SSB,     CW ?


     ,                ,   .

----------


## ra3qdp

> Richard Harris G3OTK  6- CW   " "


    G3OTK  ?      ?

----------

vadim_d

----------


## vadim_d

> G3OTK  ?


 http://www.arrl.org/files/file/QEX_N..._QEX_11_13.pdf ,        -   ,   www.ivarc.org.uk

----------


## vadim_d

ledum ,         .     ,  ,      4    1  ,       6  4 . ,     ,     ,        .    ,   ,       - ,       ,   . "       "  :Smile:

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ra3qdp*, 


> .


    ,   .     ,      .

----------


## UR5ZQV

,   "  ".

----------


## UR5ZQV

*vadim_d*, 


> ,      - ?


   ,  ,     "".      "", ""  "",     .

----------


## vadim_d

> 2-    ? (   -  )


  ,    G3JIR   1 ,     .       ,           ,      ( )  :Smile: 



> 886


      ,      HC49U  Ebay  8.0 ,  KDSI,   ,  N2PK VNA

----------


## vadim_d

> ? (   )


     ,    2-    ,     :Smile: .    ,          UA1OJ,         



> ?


    UA1OJ    :



    ,    ,  Rm        ,        .  Lm       



> 


,   N2PK VNA   MyVNA  :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

,      .
-        -         ,       
-           ,    ,       .  Filter Solutions     Even Order Mod
-        ,  IMHO        
-         UA1OJ   



> ,

----------


## vadim_d

> G3JIR    2-    ?


      ,       ,     k<1          .          ,    .           ,

----------


## vadim_d

> 


     "":   G3JIR     ,     -   (k)     (q).       LC  ,     k  q

----------


## vadim_d

> 


       :           ,       -3.01,     :Smile: 



> " -   (k)     (q)" -   ?


       ,        .   , k       ,   ,   q

----------


## vadim_d

,  :

----------


## VICTORY

> 


    . ,     400 ,  .,    .  ,    .   ,    ,

----------


## ra3qdp

? (  ,  -  )
    SSB, CW     ?     ?
          -     -  ()    ,   , ,  ,           .

----------


## ra3qdp

> G3OTK


  ?
  AADE :

 DESIGN



 Crystal Loadder



 - Classic (  Dishal_ ???)











 ,  - (   ),        ?
 Enter



  ,   ,   db
 Enter



,    
         -  !
    -    
  Enter



    .
  ( ) -  .

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,


     -  - ,   - .

        -    .

----------


## ra3qdp

> 


 ""       .
     -    ,    .

----------


## ra3qdp

""    .        ( - )     ,  -       .

AADE ,   Dishal -   ( Cohn -   ,     ,  QER ,  -  ).
  Dishal (   -  )   ()  -  .

     ,    -.    ,      ,     .     -     - ,    ,          - .     ,         -  ,   -   ""     ,      .

    Cohn -  ,   -   ,  ,-  ,
 ( ,       ),   .    min-loss -   ()  ,    .            .  - ,   ,       ,   (    )   -  -   1/2,   2(    -  ).   ,      .               -           .

        -   :    -          ,      ,      .
        ( )             , ,   Cohn -       ,   ,    -      .

   QER -   ,       .    ,  -   .  ,         ,  - "-  "       .     .
  ""  .   :    -   ....

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,      0  ,             0


  AADE     Cp -       "" -   .
  Dishal         ,      -  . 
   ?

----------


## ra3qdp

, Dishal ""  fs  fp,     (3- ).
    -       ,  AADE   Q (.. R ).
     ?

----------


## ra3qdp

" *vadim_d*:    ,       0  ,              0"
    Dishal  AADE,       ?

----------


## ra3qdp

AADE -     ,       ,     -   ,    , ,   .
  " ".
          ,              ( )      (   ,   )      .   QER_   (   Cohn).

----------


## UR5VFT

> ( )


 -     ,    ,  ..
 - http://analogtrx.com/SMF/index.php?action=dla  ttach;topic=8.0;atta  ch=80;image
 - http://analogtrx.com/SMF/index.php?a...ch=10726;image

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## RA3QVS

**   QER          ...

----------


## UR5VFT

> ,


  - .. 0160  1  273 .




> QER          ..


 -    ..

----------

vadim_d

----------


## ra3qdp

> ( ,  Z~200  )


 273   -       -   ,     ?

----------


## ra3qdp

, ,       -      ?

----------


## ra3qdp

, .

----------


## ra3qdp

.    "-", ,  -      ?  -  ?

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UR5VFT*, 


> ..


 . 12 ,    6 ,     ,     (   ).
    1, 6 ,    +2,  ,  " ",    IARU  10, 11  11.07,    5 (06)     W3DZZ,  ,  " "  ( ,   ),   .

*  8 ():*

*vadim_d*, 


> ,    ,  ( ) - ,          .   -    IMD


   5...7    ,     ,      5...7 ,   .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


QER, QER      :Smile: .   -   ,      -

----------


## AV65

,   ,     .
,   KX-KT    , ,  ,  16          108 ,   18.432   100   .
32    94  104 . 
 ,       ,  ,    ... :Laughing:

----------


## AV65

> 


      -    10 .  :Super:

----------


## vadim_d

> 10


       N2PK VNA

----------


## vadim_d

> 


      ,   ?

----------


## vadim_d

> 


,         -  




> 


   HC49U,     ?

----------


## R0SBD

> -     ,       -  5    ,


     -30, 120,   8192 ,   , : http://www.quartz1.com/price/model.php?akt=9416.07   30,   ,  ...             61,  : http://www.quartz1.com/price/group.php?group=430 (  - "   ")  ,   .      ,      ,    .   ,      ,  ...              ...

----------


## AV65

> ,      ,  ...


   , ,       .
            .




> .

----------


## sgk

> ,      ,    .   ,      ,  ...              ...


         .    5   .         2,5 .
 ,   5- .

----------


## sgk

*AV65
* .     ?

----------


## UR5ZQV

*AV65*, 


> ,  10


 ,      .  100 ,         0.1 . (6 .),     ,   .

----------

ra3qdp

----------


## VICTORY

2N7002.  .

----------

ra6ljm, Serg007, vadim_d

----------


## vadim_d

> / -   -70,       -


    -                ,   N2PK VNA       50 ,     .     LC   ,      ,        ,      .     ,        ,     1  4  ,      ,  .     *VICTORY*         ,

----------

Vladimir_S

----------


## Alexej Svirid

:         ?       ?

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## Radiotester

*Alexej Svirid*, 
 5...10   L  C ,    ,                .
     L  C          .

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## Alexej Svirid

8...  7   .     5351,    .
      .  :Smile:

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## Alexej Svirid

SciLab -     . .  :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> ?


   nanoVNA       ,   Scilab: http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1739705

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## vadim_d

> 


,        ,    : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1636317

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## UN7GCE

.
 2      .
      USB   LSB.
PIC12F675  ,  .  PIC12F675      .

----------


## vadim_d

> :        1  2.     2    (?) .   -    8-12 .      ?


     ,       ,  ,   ,     (50   )  ,   8-12    1/(1/8-1/50)=9.52  1/(1/12-1/50)=15.8 ,   .        ,    ,        ,       nanoVNA Saver



> 900


   -        0.1  ( ),       ,     ,             ,   -   .              



> .


    ,      CW,     SSB   8   :Smile: .   VNA,    ,

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## ledum

> .   8.867238    8.862...    900.


     ?   ,    470-1000   -  .            (   ).      (        "S" - series - )     (     )         -     .   8.867238 -    .

----------


## ledum

> 74F04.      ,        ,     .   25.


 ** .  .   5-7      .  -  .

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Alexej Svirid*, 


> ,  3        .     ,       .    , , :   ?


      .  ""  ,      ,    ,   20,    ,  .  ,    ,     , ,         ,    "  " (    , , ,   ,  ..),        ,   "  "  :Smile: .    .

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Alexej Svirid*,   ,    ,     ,   .    ,      .
:   ,  ,   , .
  ,   .

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## Alexej Svirid

> ... 600    Scilab  ,      nanoVNA Saver


  . , ,  :      ?   S11?      1.0.28      ,     .

----------


## vadim_d

> ?   S11?


       ,     S11 - ,           ,   .   :  101          ,             .     ,       ,           ,   ,    .    - ,       ,  ,     ,    .       ,     -      ,        S1P .  S2P

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## vadim_d

> 


 ,         ,       :Smile: .        nanoVNA Saver,   ,   ,         PDF ,   Scilab,      ,

----------


## Skiff

> "",   ,       .


  , ,    ::::   ,  ,   ,  ,  ,   , .

----------


## Skiff

> ,   ,  , 1984., .20, . 1.11,  .21, .1.12.


 ,  . ,      ?     ,  . .  10 .  5 .      5  15 . ,  .    .

----------


## Skiff

> ,   .
>    ,     .


 .  ,   .  ,    .  .   :::: 



> 15  20,       ,        .
>    .


 20 ?   ,  ?  ,  ?
   .



> 


.
 ,   . ,     .

----------

Skiff, Suh, UR5ZQV

----------


## Skiff

> 


 , . ,      :Smile:

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## UT7IA

!   !

----------

UR5ZQV, Vladimir_S

----------

Alexej Svirid, UR5ZQV

----------


## Suh

!
,  ,   -   . 4...6...8 .
   + . +/- 10%    .
,      .

   - . 
   500  -   .

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## Alexej Svirid

.     S11:            40 :

 :

        , //     !
,     20        40.
           . ,       ,      .  :Smile:

----------


## Alexej Svirid

50 .     .  :Smile: 
:  <1,2

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## Alexej Svirid

.   50     ,       :       .     3 .

 4     .

----------


## Alexej Svirid

,      .  :Smile: 
       .   !
      ,      ,   -     .     ,        ,  "    ".  :Wink:

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## Alexej Svirid

> ...
>        ,


,         ,         .
     - "  ":      .  :Wink: 
                :  (   ).    ,   .  :Smile: 
: 
1.  .    ,   ,    .
    . , ,           :        ,  - ,         500. ,    ,      ,       ,   .
2.   /.      ,       .
3.        :  ,    .
4.  (!!!)     "" - 28 .    .
,  - ?

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## Alexej Svirid

8    ,   .
,   3.2768     100 !   ,   ?

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## Alexej Svirid

.    BASIC    .
. 
    .  -   .
     .

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## Alexej Svirid

,   ,   .  :Wink: 
            .      ,  ,        ,               .  ,     S11 ,          .  :Smile:

----------


## Alexej Svirid

,    . ,           ,     .
      :   ,     .     ,   S11  50        .
 :          ,      3  ,          ,          .
 -   ,        -  ,   :    .  :Smile:

----------

Alexej Svirid, Suh

----------


## 0

2 QER  6+2 .           j310 .       .    -08 .   75 .     ?

----------


## vadim_d

> 


        ,        ,

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

, ..        ?

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

.



> 


..      ?
 Raisin DX  2   ,       .

----------


## vadim_d

> c


   ,          ,

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> ?


   . 
          3, ..     R  2 ,      -   ...
    R     75  , ,            10, " "   -  ,  , .   




> 


 ?

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

,     ,  .
  :  

 

 10,  10

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

,  ,         ,     . 
       .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

:

  20 

  200  

   L1 =20,  L1=10.  ,    3     ,     . ,       ,      ,       .

  =1


  20

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> ,


     ?




> ,


         .
  .




> , R     ,     ,      ,  /     .


 ,    .
 75 ,      "     NWT"

----------


## UR5ZQV

*0*, 


> ?


1.,   .
2.,     ,   (,  . .   ,  3, . 49...53),    ,    , ,    .
3.   ,    (      ,   ,   ,    ./. ).

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Oleg UR6EJ*, 


> ?


  ?        ,   .



> ,    .
>  75 ,      "     NWT"


       ,    5822:



> 2 QER  6+2 .            j310 .        .    -08 .    75 .


   ,   ,   ,      ,  . "   "      ./. . ,   .

*  25 ():*

*0*,  ,   ,   ,    "6+2",   ,     .       .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*0*, 
1. "7.385" ?
2. "8 ",     ?
3.  180 ,  ?
4. "6+2"  ?
:     "".

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## 0

1.    ? mH
2.   lc-
3.
4.  - 
   ?  :Crying or Very sad:

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

,  ,    .   3-      , - ,   ,    -. ./.   ,  150 ,  ,  -   ,       LC .

..    , ,   , ,    .

----------


## Alexej Svirid

-  !  :Smile: 
  :  50      400.

----------


## _

> :


-    ...

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## UR5VFT

> 


 -  ,      ..

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## vadim_d

> 260


  ?      400



> -


  :Smile: .

----------

Alexej Svirid, UR5ZQV

----------


## Alexej Svirid

. ,   470   47.  :Smile: 
(    ,     ,   )
 :

 :   ,        ""     .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*_*,     ,  ,    ,    ,   ,   ,    "".  ,  ,      ,     ,     .
:    5859.

----------


## UR5ZQV

*_*, 


> 5853,    ,


 ** 5860,    ** 5853 :(.      ,    ,  .    .       ,   ,   ,   2...8.  :Smile: .
   ,    ,     ,     "   ",    ,   ,      :(.

----------


## UT7IA

> Alexej Svirid 
>    ,   ,    .
>        8.0  8.192,      20 ,    -   .       20 ,


   .
https://aliexpress.ru/item/328266361...1f4a1ea2f24198
https://aliexpress.ru/item/328226095...%2315392%23293

----------


## UT7IA

SVIRID           .        !

----------


## UT7IA

!       -28 !  - ?   ?




> 4.  (!!!)     "" - 28 .    .
> ,  - ?


  ? ::::

----------


## Alexej Svirid

,      ,   ?
      -   .      ,      .
        :     .        .
  ,        .  ,  ,   ,        . ,   .
    .    ,        .   ,    ""   .
   .  :Wink:

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## Alexej Svirid

. ,       .  :Smile: 
  ,     ,  ,    .
.    .
      ,  "     ".

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## Alexej Svirid

,           +-3...5.
 .  :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> +-3...5


     ,    ,   ,     ,    CW    .   8.192      :

----------


## 240

,   ,    : "......... -  ".
      .

----------


## Alexej Svirid

> ,   ,    : "......... -  ".


.         ""  " ".  :Smile: 




> ,      ,    (striving for perfectionism) .


 , ,     ()          ,     .       ""      .
              ,    .

*  9 ():*

:     ,    .     12     ,      50.    130.

        ~10-500.     ,    . (  )     47. ( 3, ).  -  8,886238 (- ).

       .  :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> 3


  ,   :    (  L/C )   -        ,      .    -     .           - -   (     )    :Smile:

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## vadim_d

> 3  ,   ,     !


     :  ""  (    )   . CW   400  6       SSB    2.4,    .



> 36  90


 



> 


     - .        ,    ,     .         ,  LTspice,    .           ,     -                 :Smile: 



> 


 -      :Smile:

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## vadim_d

> 


       - -  ,       ,      image parameters  :Smile: .       ,      ,    .      ,    " "    .  CW        .            ,    .   -     4- ,      -

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## vadim_d

> 


  ,        ,        :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> 


        ,      :Smile: .    :      ?       ,

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## Alexej Svirid

.  :Smile: 
        4  (  ).
,  ,     ,       .  :Smile: 
,      200.      .      742   .      .           ,      .
,      ? ?

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## UR5VFT

> .


 -     ..

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## Alexej Svirid

()      71  .
           .
   !   .  :Smile: 
  4   50 .   6  12.    .

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## Alexej Svirid

,         -  ,             :

 

     ,     .
  -  .   ,      68.
 / - .
 , ,  /    . 
 ,           . ,  ,    .  .


     :      ,    .  ,    .
       50.
    ,     :  : 10-50,    - 80-300.   ,       ,   ,   ?

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## Alexej Svirid

,      .
       ,     .
    ,  3,   2,5,    , .             (   .    - ,   ,   .      ,      :Smile: .

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## Alexej Svirid

.       ,     ,  :     .
      -  - .
   .
   ,     " "    "    ?" -     .     " "   ,           .         ,     -   ,    .
         . ,  - ,       ,   - ,    ,     ,           .        ,     .       - ,      .
   ,       .               ,         -  .          , ,  ...
("...  ,   " -   , ,    ,   " "  ? - "   "      ,   .)
        ,   .
   ,      .      .     ,    .
 ,        .  ,         ...

----------


## Alexej Svirid

LTspice    .  :      1.
 .

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## Alexej Svirid

Rm=60      .     6.   :    "    ",   :         .  :Smile:

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## Alexej Svirid

, , -  ,   :   Rm=60    16 .  :Smile: 
   ,   ,  " ". (           ).        ,   .       / ,   50       .   ,  : ,   -    ?
 . ,     ,        ,       ,   .
,        . ,          ? -  -  !  :Wink:

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## Alexej Svirid

AADE   .    ,      ,   , , ,     .
  , ,   .  .  :Smile: 
       .      .
       ,       ,  1,  .   ,      ?

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## vadim_d

> ,  1,


1   ,   -   :Smile: .   -                   ,     CDG2000: http://warc.org.uk/?page_id=99

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> .


 c 2007

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## Alexej Svirid

.  :Smile: 

 



      :   ,    ,    (     ).
   ,   ,       .  ,      :       .     ,       ,   ,        .
,  ,    !  :Smile: 
.           .

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## Alexej Svirid

, .              . ,    "",        .          :   1:4  1:9,         200, 450, 800, 1800  4050   50.   -      .
 : 22  ~8866450   400  20      .   .  -  ,   .
    -   ,       .   ,       ,  ,      ,   . ,  ,       ,  .    .           .     ,    ,   .
     -    ,    .    S11      .    .
           .     -      55!      ,   ?

 
:        /,           J310   (110 ).    ,         3,6    (        ? ,    ). ,   ,           ?            ,      .  :Smile:

----------


## Alexej Svirid

,           .  ""    " -   ,     "      (     , ,   ).
, "  ",  , ,  ,    .  ,       ,     , /   .
      "   ",   .
:            .
(,         ,       ,     ,  . ,  -  ,   )
         :

 
https://youtu.be/Q13_PCUJL4Y

 (!) ,         "//". - !  :Smile:

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## _

> :            .


,  .  ,     -   ..

*  22 ():*




> , ,  ,    .  ,


 .     ,      , .    .

----------


## UR5VFT

> ,


 -            .,               ..    ..

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


,     ,       



> ,   ,


 ?

----------


## vadim_d

> (   )


     ,      .       59,  -     63,   ,  ,   .   ,         -    ,     ,       .         , -,    .    -   - ,    LCFD6300     ,   -  ,     :Smile: .     -    -    ,      .       ,

----------

elektronshik

----------


## vadim_d

*_*, ,        http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...F2%EE%F7%E5%EA

----------


## vadim_d

> ,   ?


 



> ?


  ,

----------


## UR5ZQV

*vadim_d*, 


> 


   .   (    .20,21, . 1.11,     :Smile: ).

----------


## R0SBD

12  : https://yadi.sk/i/shWp88_LHS_NeQ

----------


## vadim_d

> 


  ?      ,    .    ?     ,   (" -  ")

----------


## vadim_d

> ,    ,


   :              ,  "     ", .. , , 1986
      
 (,  )  :Smile:

----------

RA3QVS, UR5ZQV

----------


## vadim_d

> (    ),  (  )


,     "Even mod" ( - )     ,    ,        "" ,          .         (,    )              ,

----------


## Alexej Svirid

.  : 2,9  450 .       800.       ,            .  -     ,  ,   .
 :

 



     ,  10 .
4vadim_d:
      :

----------


## Alexej Svirid

.
   13 ,      .
  -  ,  1  .      .   -,      .     300 ,    ,    ,  1:6.

  -        ,         .

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## Alexej Svirid

.
 :
 ,   ,   3  .
 ,       "",    3.
  - ,  .  :Smile: 
.      ,  .     .
.    :      500,    (   )    350   ,        2...3 .    , 500,        .

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## UR5ZQV

*vadim_d*, 


> QER


  ,    ,  , . ..  "",   10,  .  10 000, . 1,     .        ,   ,    ,      ,        -.

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## vadim_d

> 


,  -    .           ,        CW        ,      ,     .    equiripple linear phase ,       (0.5  ),     ,

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## vadim_d

> Rode


 http://archive.retro.co.za/archive/a...lComputers.pdf .      -     ,

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## vadim_d

> Rode plus BODE


      (97- )   ,      ,      .   ,       




> ..  "",   10,  .  10 000, . 1


   ,       ,

----------


## UR5ZQV

*vadim_d*,     ""  .   ""    .     "" ,       "".  ,        "",      ,         :Smile: .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


   ?    ? -    :Smile:

----------


## Suh

...    .
  .  ( )   20-.  -4 .
 .    ,     . 

  .    !
  ,    :Smile:

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## UR5VFT

> 75 ,    - 300 ,   - 75.


 -   300   4-1     75

----------

Alexej Svirid, UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Alexej Svirid*, 


> :  75    300 (-  1:4). 300   ,  75  25.


   ?        ?
      ,       /.      ,     ,  .

----------

Alexej Svirid, UR5VFT

----------


## Alexej Svirid

:              .
    .

----------


## Alexej Svirid

.  :Smile: 
.        ,  .
 .
https://youtu.be/G9zZRNzhsEE

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## R0SBD

401 -    401 , ,    101 .   ?

----------


## Alexej Svirid

> 401 -    401 , ,    101 .   ?


    :  ,  ,  nanoVNA-H4.  -         303.  401  .
,       072,    101 ,  .        .
(       - 1.38,   -4 - 1.39).

*  23 ():*

 vadim_d   ,  ,  :
   S11.      ,       .   ,    ,    .
, :        1,  33    . ,   . (W7ZOI).
          .      100,  ,     .

*  5 ():*

   ,   1.38: L/C match.       ,    .
   Edelay:    (/).
              .    , -.

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## Alexej Svirid

:

----------


## Alexej Svirid

nanoVNA-H4?
          1.38.        .
      -     4.
,         ...??? :(

----------


## Alexej Svirid

,       :     .
 ,    " ",          .
        1.39.    .

----------


## Alexej Svirid

-  .
    ,       .
    .
,    -:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cX4QwaBQnulRP3iIFsu  ezNP_yaCrLODS/view?usp=sharing

:     .  :Smile:

----------

R0SBD

----------


## R0SBD

,    : http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-P...281&RS=4782281      nanovna -saver  ..

----------


## Alexej Svirid

. :(
  ?
    :
   55,     54.
        -   .
  -   .
      (      ),        ...???
  ?
.         .     " "    ...???
:
      " "     " ".
( , ,  ?)

----------


## Alexej Svirid

,    :
Crystal_Motional_Parameters.pdf

----------

Alexej Svirid

----------


## alend

> .. 
>  ..


 .
    ,             .
      ,    ,    2,9        ,      .
       2,4 .
 6   ,   .
     ,        ,        .
      10   ,      .  ,      
  ,   .
 1.2 ,    ,  127    ,  .
 127,   14    70,     2,4   ,  .

----------


## RN3GP

> ,  2.4


,    3 ,     ,   " "  .      2,7   ,  SSB.
       ,  "" .

----------

alend

----------


## RN3GP

...

----------


## Vladimir_S

*alend*,  .   .

----------


## Vladimir_S

*AndrejDor*, .  :    ? SSB  ?  " "  SSB     .     8192.           8192.

----------

AndrejDor

----------


## Fikus

> 1-410.   8828,72 .
>          8.192       7.3705 .


   .        .
 ,             .

----------

AndrejDor

----------

AndrejDor

----------


## AndrejDor

> ,             .


  ?     _  8828,72 .  SSB_

   . _   1-410.   8828,72 .       .      _ _8832 _ _8822._ _8832  ._    ).    _1-410.   8818,    .  2  ,      ._

----------


## Fikus

> ?


 ,     .    ,      .    ,     8827-8827,3 .   .     8827,95  8826,5 .  2-4     .       .
    8825  8822.    .

     ,      .   ,    .

----------


## VICTORY

.      . 7400,       .      .          .       .

----------



----------


## veso74

,   :
   ,  ,   .  NWT UR5FFR. K   50 Ohm .
 " -, , " : . 
      . ?    ?
      - .    ?
   ?     ?
(  ).

----------


## RN3GP

20 .  15 .  .   . 7 .     . http://dspview.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=194
     ,   .    .   270.   ,    ,    .
  62.   2.     ,  56   ,  ,    ,   "".

----------

Boris.., Constantin007, IG_58

----------


## RN3GP

> 


   ,      .

*  57 ():*

  ,   . ,  ..  .    ,   0 , ..     .

----------

Alex 1, Boris.., Constantin007, RK9AMX, RN3GP, Vladimir_S

----------


## UT7IA

,      -  -     .      QER       ,        (       ) ?

----------


## vadim_d

> (       ) ?


   -   ,    :

----------


## ua3aoh

SA612A      .     .         ,     ,      .           .         ( ?).      50    6 .   ,     ;  50   .              FT8  20

----------


## vadim_d

> .


       ,   SA612 ,        .  .-     http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...2%EE%E9-%CA%D4

----------


## vadim_d

> 


     ? -    SA612   ,    .          ,     ,   612-       1.5 .        ,      ,     -,

----------


## vadim_d

> 


    ,        ,      :Smile:

----------


## ua3aoh

.

----------

vadim_d

----------


## vadim_d

,      ,      20   8.0  8.192,   ,    ,      ()   ( ):

Ali HC49S YUNYIDA 8.0
F_zp 7997982.88 7999039.13 Hz
Rm 13.6 105.4 Ohm
Lm 43.5 63.5 mH
Q 28000 180000


Ali HC49S YUNYIDA 8.192
F_zp 8190509.81 8190844.19 Hz
Rm 14.6 69.1 Ohm
Lm 43.8 50.5 mH
Q 34800 158000

----------


## vadim_d

,    , ,     3-    ,      :Smile: 

Mic HC49U CQ 44.5
F_zp 44497646.5 44498631.0
Rm 15.2 34.4
Lm 4.93 8.64
Q 46800 119000

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


, : ,     :Smile:

----------

NikB

----------


## vadim_d

> 


, ,      ,     ,

----------


## vadim_d

:  148  , 1959  ,    ,   (   "Orig."),       5566,6 (ident. 7).        , -       ,      ,   5566,6,          148

----------

NikB

----------


## vadim_d

:      56-58,  4.9375 .  ,

----------


## vadim_d

> - ,  -


   ,     148,   ,      




> ?


    "4937,5",      UK1ADR ( )   ,        :Smile: .      ,    /  ,

----------

tomcat

----------


## UR5VFT

> ,      9.    .


 - .
 - https://radiorubka.at.ua/forum/1

----------

NikB

----------


## NikB

10 ,    49.   ,     .

----------


## R0SBD

.        : http://sp-hm.pl/thread-3023.html 
            nanovna    : http://www.n5bia.net/n5bia/index.php...4-test-fixture  -  .

----------


## tomcat

Del

----------


## 240

> 8-       -3dB  3,175 ,      2,54   -3  -60 dB.


   .
  QER,     .
         ?

----------


## Suh

, .
   (Fs)   100 .
     30 .

----------


## _

> ,     .





> 30 .


   ,    .   ,   .      .    30 , 3  , 8- ,    50-60 .

----------


## RU9UW

> 10-12 ,


 QER,  100  .
         .

----------


## R2DHG

8-  -   8   QER ?   ,       10 + 6  .




> , ,         Mini YES  -   .


      8  -        QER  8-10 ,  QER             :Smile:   miniYES     QER.

----------


## 240

,  .
  .
   ,          ,    ().

----------


## Alex 1

> QER   PAL-  8,86 ,  8       ,          ,  .  8-       -3dB  3,175 ,


       2,6...2.8 ,   110...120 .         ,     400 . ..   10+2 QER.  ,      ..  .. .   .       ..  ..   QER 10+2  4+2,       " ",                  .        ...  ..        ,    ,  ,    ,   ,        ,               .           .

----------

nutrilon, UR5ZQV

----------


## ua4sz

.
 ,    ,       .
     312

----------

tomcat

----------


## 53

8 49U.  ,   3,    ,   ,   -    49S.

----------


## 53

( , ),   ,       -  .

----------


## RK4CI

> .


     ?       ?
         ,     .      ,   .        CW        .

   -6 , 8862,295  8862,340 .    , 8866  8863,2 .     .          ,    .

----------


## P_M_Ch

.   ,   ,   82    ,    2-  75+10 .     ,  ,   3- ,    -3  -60     (2,74),    -  ,   ,   . :Razz: 

*  22 ():*

   ,   ,     .    -3   ,  2,816- ,         (1,534).   ,       -  ,      .    , -      . :Crazy: 

*ut8as*,       ,  ,  ,    .   ,    -, - .

----------


## P_M_Ch

*UR5VFT*,        .  , ,   ..,   3-4.       .   ,   .

----------


## ut8as

> ,    -, - .


       ...
     ,    ....

----------


## vadim_d

> 8


      ,        YUNYIDA   .       "hs-49s 8 MHz" (   )      




> 3,    ,   ,   -    49S


  ,        :Smile: 




> 


,  ,

----------


## tomcat

10

----------

RA3QVS, RC3ZQ

----------


## Mantrid

, 8 , . - - 50 ,  .   ?

----------


## Mantrid

*vadim_d*,    , , ,        . ,  ,   ,       . , ,          ,   ,      :  24    .      " ", ,        -   .     ,   ;      UN7GCE,      .    ,      ,    ,     , ,  50-  -  .     -  ?

----------

Mantrid

----------


## Mantrid

,  ,  ,     :Wink:     :  ,  .    .

----------


## Integral

*Mantrid*,         .        .      ,       Ls  .       Dishal.
    ""         .

----------


## Alex-31

!

       -   :

----------


## Alex-31

> 


,    -      YAESU   4-  3/6/15     15

----------


## R2DHG

LC,    .   : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...FC%F2%F0%EE%E2   C.

----------


## _

.

----------


## _

> ?


    ,    RFSimm   ,  6093 ,       50   400 .



> 


  ,      ,         . ,      .

----------

"70-"

----------


## R2DHG

> --?


  .   ,    +/- 1/10    ,   QER,      ,    -,   , .       , .    .

----------

Mantrid

----------


## UR5VFT

> .


 -     ,  
 - https://r0aek.me/wp-content/uploads/...%B8-US5MSQ.gif

----------


## Mantrid

*UR5VFT*,    *  UN7GCE*,     .   ,  3  :






> 6084 ,     ?  ""?  ,           .


,   "",     , PLANAR' "-102",   103-,    .       ,   .   ,               ,      Fo  Ld ?

----------


## vadim_d

> "-102"


  nanoVNA       Scilab,    S11  S21   ,  .             ,    Rs ( )     ,    




> , ,     ?  UA1OJ  - , , ,   --?


 UA1OJ     -   ,     ,     ,      .            ,          .  https://www.bartelsos.de/filter/quar...rzfilter-dj6ev ,    ,     https://www.arrl.org/files/file/QEX_...09_Feature.pdf

----------

Mantrid

----------


## RK4CI

> 


    .       .       .     50 ,     ,         .       ,           .             6095. ,      .      ,    .        ,    ,   .

----------


## UR5VFT

> UN7GCE


 - ..
 - http://dspview.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=194

----------


## R2DHG

,        ,    -   .



> ,  , -   F,       .


  ,   VNWA,       .




> .


,  3-4      50   , .    ,   ,          -   .         -       ,             ,       :Razz:   QER -  ,     (        ),       .   .  )

----------


## RK4CI

> , .


         ?         50 .      50   .   /    .

----------


## RK4CI

> 


  QER    .      .            .         ,            .        ...
     ,         .

----------


## Mantrid

> 


          ;        50  75 ,    ,          75-  . ,  .    ,  ,       :Wink:     ,         ,     ,  ,     :Wink: 



> 


 *RK4CI* ,    . ,  - ... ,  .

----------


## vadim_d

> - ...


,              :Smile: 




> 75-


  ,      




> 


   ,      ,  -     ( ),

----------


## _

> ,   "  " ()    ?


  .. ,     -  .       ,   ,   .    .          NanoVNA.        ,      ,   50 .        .        ,   ,      50 .     .  ,     (     ),     .  ,     .  ,     .
      .  " ",    , .      ,     . ,          .     .




> ,         .


,     .  ""    ,   .    ,  ""   ,       , ..       ,   .

*  5 ():*




> 


   .

----------


## vadim_d

> ""


    R+jX,       :Smile: 




> ""


            ,

----------


## vadim_d

> 


                      ,

----------


## Mantrid

,  ,     :



R=45.775 , jX=14.288 ,   ?

----------


## Mantrid

> ,       ,


  ,  ,     ,     .    50  ,   , -- ""  :Wink:      , ..     , , ,   :(

----------


## Mantrid

> -    (    )    -6/-60 ,   2..


2.2   -6   4   -60 . 1.8 ,       :Wink:   -3   -60   2.

----------


## UR5VFT

[quote="Mantrid;18264  11"]2.2   -6 [/quote 
 -  ,    .. :  :

----------


## RK4CI

> -  ,


   .     "  SSB",   2,2 .  ,  "",  ,    3 .   .   , 2,4    .          .           .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Mantrid*,   "", 3,  .   ,  ,      ,  100,   ,   .

----------


## Mantrid

> - .. 73!


!  :Wink:  R1NI      ,   "" ,    . , R1NI,   ""           , ,  .   ,           . ,   ,   "",     "-",   :Wink:  ,    ,  ,  ,     ,   ,        .

----------

Serg007, UR5VFT

----------


## _

> ,        51   .


 ?    400  ,         400 . ,      ,         .     50 . ,     400    ,           . ,        .           .        UR6EJ.       .        50 .        ,     LC -.    ,   . LC-  ,     .      :Smile: .
  .    ,    .    .    1/6.    50    4,7 ,     .       1000   , 7-10   .      .    . ,     ,   4     (    ).
    - 40   ,       .           .       ,   :Razz: .

----------

Mantrid, UK8AFV

----------


## _

.




> 50


    .   ,    ,   .

*  10 ():*




> .


 .    ,    ,    ,   ,   ,  ,     ,    50 .
   -   6144 .    ,      .    ..

----------


## _

> ,       ,    "" ,       .       ...


     ,      . ,   .  -,   40     ,    .  ,     ,   .      13  ( )    .          . ,    . ,    .  .
 ,     -76.    ,   ,        .     .    ,    .        ,   RA3AO.
  ..    50      .   400         LC- .

----------


## vadim_d

> ?


, LC      ( )         -      ,         .              




> 


,   ,      ,

----------


## RK4CI

> ,


        50 .      ,         50  .   .      .      .    50  ,      .

----------


## vadim_d

> 


,  ,        ,    , -     :Smile:

----------


## UR5VFT

> 


 -     ?



> .


 - http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...%E2%E5%F0-Neon

----------


## Alex-31

-  5    10,695 .

      ?

      - 5   10,695 ?

----------


## R0SBD

> - 5   10,695 ?


      -   ,   .     2    5 .       (   )   ,  ,   5  .. http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1306470

----------

Alex-31

----------


## Alex-31

""    5     PAL . 
   10,695       ... 

       15 , 
        ? 
 ? 

-     ?

*  10 ():*




> 1/2    4976/24,   4965/35.


        5  -  ,  ...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

   ""        ( 1,5  30)...

       28-281?
  - 2- .
      ?

----------

Alex-31

----------


## vadim_d

> ?  ?


         -3,       -      ,   -6  :Smile: .  -3   ,   -       ,        




> 


        ,   




> ,


 ,      ,

----------

Alex-31, Suh

----------


## vadim_d

> ""    5     PAL


       ,     -       ,     :

8.192
8.0
4.9152 ?

( 6.0, 6.144, 9.81563, 9.8304       :Smile: ).   5-5.5  8-9     WARC

----------


## Alex 1

> -       ,     :
> 
> 8.192
> 8.0
> 4.9152 ?


 ,     VFO..  .. .. ..    ,     VFO+..  ..  ..  ..  .     8 , " "   PAL, ..  ..  ..        17      (     ).

----------


## ur3ilf

> ,    16,        ,


  AVR      .        90S2313  ATTINY2313              7474  8  -      .   .         CKOUT    ATTINY            .        .    .
  ""                . 

      168  328   16-20-24-25-27.            .       .       8  .     .         .               .                .         Z80.    3-5     ...

----------

Alex 1, Constantin007, ,

----------


## Skiff

> 8 , " "   PAL,


   ,      ,    . "" ,     .

----------


## Fikus

> - 5   10,695 ?


    .



> 5     PAL


   .  5     .   5,5

----------


## vadim_d

> 8  .


   :             - ,     CLKOUT,        SMD      .  8.0     ,    HC49S    

*  7 ():*




> ?


 9.0   -    ,       .     2.022 -     ""  " "  :Smile:

----------

RA3QVS

----------


## RA3QVS

> 8,7


 .     -07. Z~130    2,85 .

----------

Fikus

----------


## Skiff

> ? ...


   Quality/,     .   ,   .    0,   . 
 . ,    90-     ,   ,        10 ,  3-  ,   :Razz:

----------

Fikus

----------


## Fikus

> 


  :Super:

----------


## UT7IA

8.867. !      ?  !

----------

UT7IA

----------


## RK4CI

> 8.867


   .     9      .      8,867.  ,      .  ,      . ,   2-3  .    9 ,    10  .   , 100 ,       .    ,    .

----------

UT7IA

----------


## RA3XDH

> 8.867. !      ?  !


 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002665038597.html      .       (    )   .

----------


## Mantrid

,  ,  :      ""  .  , ,  100  200 .    5600 , .   :   - ? -      "" , .       ,  ,        ?  :Smile:

----------

Diletant

----------


## vadim_d

> 5600 ,


    ,    ,             ,        ,  5       SSB .     -    .- ,      ,          , nanoVNA    .       ,     .      , VNA

----------


## vadim_d

> 8250      100-150


,    ?        -       ,       ,    .             




> 8865     .       2


   2    9?    .       .-     ,         -     -    -,       :Smile: .       ,        0 -

----------


## Alex-31

.

    :   1    - 1   3,25  6-   2   4  8- ?

----------


## vadim_d

> 


  :Smile: .   -     2    ,    ,  ,      ,   .           - ,      50-    ,   . ,   , -    :Smile: 




> 3,25  6-


  SSB,     4     :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

1   ,    (     )    -         :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> 


     ,     .           ,  -,   ,  ,    ,          :Smile: .          ,

----------


## vadim_d

> 1:9     VNA?


 ,    ,      ,   -,      -     :Smile:

----------


## UR5VFT

> 


 -       ..
 - https://radikal.ru/big/9c71829373154798b1ba9b134af40248

----------

Constantin007

----------


## khach

> VNA   S - ,   .  S-  ()       CAD (RF-sim ,        CAD      .


  -       50 .        .           .       50   - .    1:16  MCL TC16 .    800    ,       VNA   .      .

----------


## RK4CI

> -
> - , , ..


   .  ,   ...

----------


## Alex-31

> 


      ... 
      -  ...

----------


## RK4CI

> 


     ,    .   ,       .     ,  ,    .        .        ,      ,    . ,    ,   ,    ,      .     ,    .

----------


## RK4CI

> .


,   .    ,    .     .        .

----------


## RK4CI

> ?


          ?    .            ,   .




> ?


 ,   .       4   .     .       ,    ,    ,     .    



> - , , ..


     .    ,    .

----------


## Alex-31

...,    ,   - 
   ""  (    http://forum.vegalab.ru)...
 -   -  ...

,    :Razz: 

     26-598-02? 
   (    !)  45M7.5B?

----------

IG_58

----------


## Alex-31

> 26-598-02?
>    (    !)  45M7.5B?


  ,   -       ?

----------


## RK4CI

> -       ?


 ,      ?      .   ,   ,      ... 
       ,  ,            "",    ,      .       .   ,    ,      .     ,         .     ,    .        ,     .  ,  ,      , ,  . ,      ,        ,   ,     .         "".
       .     ,   .       ,      ""   .



> -


       .      ,      .          ...

----------


## RK4CI

> .
> ,    -    .


     ,     ?  ,            1.      49,  "",    .     ,   ,   .   ,      ,    .         ,   .      .

----------


## vadim_d

-103 -          http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1834454 ,      :Smile: 




> 


  -    ,

----------


## vadim_d

- ,   500 -  ,   ,    SC,         ,     :Smile: .    - ,     ,        :Smile:

----------


## ra3qdp

,    49,  ""      - .  ? (    )

----------


## ra3qdp

-    ?          ? 
   ?

----------


## vadim_d

> -    ?


  - 0   :Smile: .   ,     ,  -  ,    ,   .     ,  ,   ,      ,     .    IP3  -07       :Smile:

----------

evgenij 257, RA3QVS

----------


## vadim_d

> 


-        ,   -   ,    .   ,      ,

----------


## UR5VFT

-  ,     170    171     ..
 - http://www.tkd.com.ua/producer.php?producer=19

----------


## ra3qdp

-           ?

----------

Constantin007

----------


## UR5EIN

> ,    49,  ""      - .  ?


.  -  ,  .       Isotemp, Trimble....   ( ).      5760,+++  10368,+++ .      -49   "".   24,000+++  (     144,+++  432,+++ ).    -    ()      .    (, )   ,   :    10   (, ...)  1...3    10    1...3 .
*P.S.1*    ,   .   (. 6049)
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1824237
     -    ,  - .   ,   .
*P.S.2*   () XTAL   -49/"" -     ,    .       .      *sgk*   .

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,  , ,  ,


   ,    ?

----------

ra3qdp

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,


       (    ) ?  
       ?

----------


## UT5LP

> ?


,  ...    14. 
SSB 60-80 ,  20-30.  G3JIK

----------

ra3qdp

----------


## ua3aoh

> ?


      .         1-    3-  .  3-    35  22  26 .           1- .  .  1-     35  14. 16. 18

----------


## ua3aoh

> -


  ,   ,     .             .     .

----------

Constantin007

----------


## vadim_d

> 


      ?  :Smile:  ,  ,   ,         ,    ,        ,

----------


## vadim_d

,   45,   10.7,     .      https://www.rf-microwave.com/en/toyo...les/f-10m7-k1/ ,     8- ,  4       ,       50-   ,    .      ,      :Smile:

----------


## Alex_DPR

,  QER     :

 

     ?
Cs     ,  43.4 (   47)
         485 (   470)
         691 (   470)
      40.3,            Cs.

                   Dishal203?

----------

Alex_DPR

----------


## Integral

*Alex_DPR*,    10   .  ,       :



        ,     .  470     ,  Cs   43 + 2  .  45.      .       470.
   :

----------

Alex_DPR

----------


## vadim_d

> ?


,   ,      Digikey      -,        .  ,      ,      :Smile:

----------


## Tadas

> 


,  . ,    SSB .      .

----------


## SafSerg

.


.

----------

Vladimir_S

----------


## SafSerg

.

----------


## Vladimir_S

> ,   ,


   .     ,        ,      .           ,      .    ,      ,         (  ),     .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,


  ?.       .       .    ,    4  .     30  .      ?      ,         .   .         .     .      20-30 .    8 ,      .
 
    6+2  .   2  .          .   40-50 .
 ,     .      ?        ,         .
       ,          .    ,    ,    ,  .  ,       .  ,       ,       .  ,     .      .

----------


## AlexanderT

> ?


        .      500      ?

----------


## AlexanderT

,          ,     ?

----------


## AlexanderT

,    ?             .

----------


## vadim_d

> 


  ,     ,    ,    ""     




> 


         (    ) -  ,    " " (  )   .   -  0  ,       ,

----------

RA3QVS

----------


## radiofannat



----------


## Aleksandr.N

> 


     ,       . https://youtu.be/vI0Ge2q6xuc

----------


## IG_58

4:1    1:4     ?    10  .

----------


## _

> 4:1


    .    ..




> -  : , ....    ,  -  . 73!


   ..  ... :Smile:      (   ).    .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


  :Smile: .  8   (HC49S)   40-60mH,  HC49U - 18-24mH

----------

_

----------


## Integral

> 1,5 .


         /.    8.86:



    :



 ,    2 .     .      ,   ,    .     . ,   ,  QER    3-4  ,    .

----------

_

----------


## Serg007

> !            1,5 .?  ,       .


.
    8,192.      Lm=51-53 .           1,5 .

----------

UR5ZQV, Vladimir_S, _

----------


## vadim_d

> 


         -    ,       :Smile: .    8.0  8.192 ,    ,  0.5 ( )

----------


## Vladimir_S

,     :

 8,190 .zip
,    .

----------


## vrail

, .         .     ,    .        ?     ,          ?

----------


## vrail

> ,  ,     N2PK VNA 
> 
>             ,    ,      ,         ,   50 ,  ,     ,    
> 
>      Lm,    Rm ( )     ,


   .  ,   - .  , ,   .   ,      ,   .    .   Fs, Rs, Cs, L, Q, Fp, Cp.    Fs -   , Rs-  , s -   , L -  , Q -  , Fp -   , Cp -  .  ,    deDishal  L  ?      Fs.        ?     ,   ?

----------


## vrail

, .      ,  ,        .              deDishal   .  -  !

----------


## vrail

,      ,   ?   ,        90000  ,    32000  45000.     ,    2,4    ,    3690.      36900  ?

----------


## d88

.  1-48.          .

----------


## UT7IA

.
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...light=nano+vna

----------


## UR5ZQV

**, 


> US5MCQ


 ,   ( ) ,   ,   " " " "      .
    ,    ,      " " .  .
:   ,    ,   (   )  .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UT7IA

-   US5MSQ !   ::::

----------


## UR5ZQV

*vadim_d*, 


> ,


    .  ,  ,     , 100  (  50) ,          .      , " ",       ,  ,   , ,  4-  (   ,   ,  "" ,   " ,  "" / 50/50 ,     ,  ).

----------


## UA0OAG

,      ,     ,    ,   ...

----------


## UA0OAG

,    ,     ,     ..
     ,   .       ,  ,    :Smile:

----------


## RK4CI

> -  ,  -   .


        ,   .           .    ,      ,      .
             .     ,     .       .      .         .  ,  ,      ,    .       .   NWT,      .

----------


## 53

,  "3db ",    . ,      F   ,    L.

----------


## 53

> ,     ,   ,  .


     ,      .    -   .   .      400 .

----------



----------


## UR5ZQV

*53*, 


> 400 .


  ,  , 800, 1200  . , .    .
:             ,    .

----------


## RU9UW

> .


""   . :Sad:

----------

UR5ZQV

----------

Alex 1

----------


## vadim_d

> "3db "


 NWT,    ,   ,  VNA   +/- 45   .           Rm ,   IEEE     12.5    ,      50-    ,  -     .     -      50 ,     5-9     ,       (  )  -

----------


## UR5ZQV

*53*, 


> ?


.

----------


## vadim_d

> .   ,   12.5  ,


    (      )     ,     ,     .   N2PK VNA   ,     "",  OSL  ,        " ",

----------

Suh

----------


## Suh

(NanoVna)   "" ( 150 ).
    . ,    .
       5...10% (, ).
   .
,  .
,   ,    ....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------

eu7ea, Suh

----------


## Suh

#6340.  -   :Smile: 
 ,  .
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RK4CI

> ?


       .      .       .     ,       .  4 ,     .       -80 .

         .   8867 ,     .  .

----------

UA9LKK

----------


## RK4CI

> ,      R=50 ..


       .   140   2,4   ,     50     ,   .      ,    700-800 .
  ,     .      ,      "" .
        ,    . .

----------


## RK4CI

> " "  ,   .


     ?  ,    ,     .       .     ,       .



> ,     560


     ,      .        .     ,       312,   




> 


  50   , +50    ,        100 .
   2,4 ,      .      .      2    SSB.      ,       ,  2,7 .    .   ,        .        ,       4        .         .

----------


## Suh

,  QER    .
 ,       .
? .

----------


## UT7IA

!     !     10 - 15         ! (      :::: )

----------

,       .   QER      ,    .    .   ,      RA3AO,      ?

----------

.    . -          "Dishal".   :   -  -    -  ...   : 9-  QER  8-  . , 9-     ,   .    .         1,5-3 .            . 10 .     :        ,  ...?  .    RA3AO,  8.0 .        .    (?),       ?

----------

.   .     8,000    8,000 +/- 1,5 ,  8,002  +3 ?  .         ,           ,   ?

----------


## ra3gcp

.       ,       :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Vladimir_S

> 10 .     :


        .               ,          .           .

----------

Alex 1

----------


## sergejbelyj

,   ?    . ?   ,    , !    , , , .   - -    7-20, u=400-6000 (   ).  Z=130. Z=50. 130/50=2,6  U.  R    2,6=1,6.    2  16  10   8  5.   2 .    -    ,   -  . !   ,  .  -  .  !

----------


## UA3SHS

.. .137,138   ( 7).

----------


## RK4CI

> .


      .   " 84", .   ,     ,    .    ,     .   ,    .        .




> 8000 ,


     SSB      .  ,  ,     .     ,          3 .          .     ,      .        ,  .           .    .    ,    .   ,       .   ,  .

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## vadim_d

> ,        ,  ,


 ,       ,     ,      .               ,        .          ,        ,        




> .


   ,         ,      :Smile: 




> ( ,        )


    ,    LC      ( https://leleivre.com/rf_lcmatch.html ),       ,     .        ,    ,        -

----------

.   ,        .     .     .       .   , , LC  .   ,  ,   - ,       ... -.
, vadim_d, -       ,     .      ,  . .      ,   ,    ,    .     ... :Embarassed:        /    ,  -. :Crazy:   ,  ""  "" ...

----------

-      .    2008   ,  ?    .   ,        ? ,        .     ,      ,      .         RA3AO.     .  ,      ...    ,        ""?

----------


## vadim_d

> ,    ,


   ,    ,  ,    -    .     -    ,         (    )    ,    ,     4.9152 https://ru.mouser.com/c/passive-comp...0type=Crystals ,  Load Capacitance    ,    .          ,   ,       ,       ,

----------


## UR5ZQV

*_*,    "        VNA   MyVNA!!!"
 "        RFsimm  Mmana.",        ,       ,     .
     2008.  ,   / G3JIK  ..   ,     ,    " ",  ""  .   ,   "  ".

----------

10-  QER .           .        . 
 12  ,    ,    ""    (  / , "8000" ) .    -      ,         .     -      .     :    ,     ?   ?      ,   ,   ?   . 
3.    8000000 /498
24.  8000003 /466
13.  8000006 /474
27.  8000006 /498
32.  8000007 /500
28.  8000009 /505
35.  7999996 /458
8.    7999994 /458
25.  7999992 /483
34.  7999991 /465
11.  7999984 /448
21.  7999982 /470

----------


## UR5ZQV

*_*,       ( "  "),  " ",       .   " ",   .

----------


## UR5ZQV

**, 


> 


   ,    ,     .   " "   ,    :(.

----------


## vadim_d

> -   8000000,
> -   8000498,
> -   NWT 8000078


     ,    ,      .          ,      .         NWT (-3dB )   ,  ,   ,    .  ,     :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> 


       ,                 .      nanoVNA,  ,   ,

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## vadim_d

> ?


    nanoVNA,    N2PK VNA,       ,           nanoVNA.        ,

----------

RA3XDH

----------


## vadim_d

> 


           Rm,       Scilab,   ,        .    ,       .        ,         http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1839832

----------

RA3XDH

----------


## _

> ,


       .     (     ,   -   ,    ),       .
, ,     .    .. "   ".    ,    .    ,         .

----------


## vadim_d

> 


    ?    - ,       :Smile: .  NWT    ,     ,              ,           ,  -

----------


## _

> 


    ,  , .   .    ,  .

----------


## UR5ZQV

**,   . ,     .  -1, "", HCU...  ..   "",   


> 120/35,


,     ,     .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*_*,    (   ),  ,        ,   .  ,   ,   ,      ,    (..   ).     ,        .      ,  ,     .   ,   ,   ,   .

----------


## UA0OAG

> ,      .


     ,       :Smile:

----------


## RK4CI

> ,     .


   ?  ""        .    ,    .      ,   .     ,    .     .  ,       ,    ,         ,   100   .    ,  ,          .

----------


## UR5ZQV

**,   9- , "  ",    :Smile: .

*RK4CI*,   4-   ,   "" (.. ,    ,    ).   "",            / .

----------


## 240

,    ,    ,        .
        ,      ,  ,    .
       ,   .
   ,    ,   ,     .
 ...           .
     2 ,   .
  ,  - .
   ,    .

----------

alend, UR5ZQV

----------


## vadim_d

> 


    ,    10-17       ,     VNA

----------

> .


.  .    - 120   ,    ...  :Shocked:   .        ...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------

,   . 
  ,      ,     ,        .     .                      ,    ,   .       .  ,  ,  ...   ,  11. .     .    ,   ,     .        .  .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

**,        .      ,       "", ,     ,  ,       .   ""  " ".

----------

> .


 
     .
   100 ,     ,   ,       ...
   ""      120  - !!!

----------

RX6DL

----------


## 240

,          .
        ?

----------


## vadim_d

> 


    ,     -     ,     ,    ,   SMA            ,     ,        ,     :Smile:

----------


## _

> ??


     , ,    AD8009.




> .


    "".

----------


## RK4CI

> 6  (50 )


     ?   ,    8-9         50 .       14-16    ,      .         .            50 ,      .     .           1,5-50 .            .        .   ,     50   .     ,  50   .

----------

LML

----------

LML

----------


## ra3gcp

> , ,    AD8009.


      ?      .

----------


## R0SBD

, .   ,   : https://dl6gl.de/selbstbau-trx/2-der...n-problem.html (  ).
      : https://dl6gl.de/selbstbau-trx.html

----------

_

----------


## _

,      .       . NanoVNA ,       .       ,     -     ..      .  , ,
*vadim_d*,  .       .   .
   ,     ..
,     ..
https://dl6gl.de/0-bis-127db-stufenabschwaecher.html

----------

_

----------


## rz3qs

> 5-9


  ,   .

----------


## _

> 80     2-


    NanoVNA .       .       1-100  ( ,   -),      7,993-8,0011.     ,    50  130,    82 ,  .
NWT   ,       .   ,  6423.     .

----------


## _

> NanoVNA .


  ,   50   .




> -  ,


, .

----------

_

----------


## _

> 


, .

----------


## UT7IA

?      -   .

----------

vadim_d

----------


## R0SBD

, DisLord        ..

----------


## vadim_d

> 


,      ,  ,  H/H4   .      :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> 


     ?       , ,   ,      




> 2,7 ,  Bandwidth,  2000


       ,      ,       ,     ,          .        ,

----------

> ,     ,     .       70 .    , .  , ,           90  (  -93 ).      (     ),      -85 .


      ,  .    .       .  . :    50       -90,5  (  - 89,5),  ,   .       70 ,     5 .  .   ,  .           50 ,  .   . ,      .      .   QER-.

----------

... 
      10-  QER     RA3AO.            ...  :Crazy:      " ", ,  , "  "     . 70 .           4      .       :Wink:  *_*      .    . ..   ,     ""        .          .   -89,    -2. *       , -89       NWT.* ..  :Sad: 
  .        75    130.        ?

----------

DARKSTAR, NikB, RA3QVS

----------


## UA9SJR

1,43-!!!!

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## _

> .


 ...  .     ?

----------

> ?


 .      ,  5  ( )     .  -   ,   ,      . 



> ?


  :  ,    Uxx=3.2V; R=48 ; U=1,7V.  R= R*(Uxx-U)/U.   42,3 .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*_*, 


> ...  .     ?


  ,      .,     ,    " ",   "" ,   "  " , " ",    (  )  .       "  ", "   ", ". ",   "   "  ,    :(.    ,    (    ).

----------

,    .. :Crazy: ..   -     .   ,    . ,   ,      ...  ,      .
PS.     ,  .

----------

RX6DL

----------


## Aleksandr.N

> 15 , 8   ,      118 .  ,     ?


    .   .  8-  118,   ?   ,      .      1600,  6-  8400.    ?       ,    .

----------


## vadim_d

> 


    ,         ,    " "     :Smile:

----------


## R0SBD

, , ,     ,   ..

----------


## _

> : -      ,    .  . .       .       .          2000 - 2400.      ?


   .   ,   ,   .    ,   . ,         .   .    ,     ,       . ,            .      .

----------


## _

,     . ,         ,    ,       100 ,    , ,  .       .    , LC-   ,     ,   .     5 ,  1     . 
 ,     4-  ,   . ,        .     ,  ,     .   ,     ,   15     .  15    100.

----------

Aleksandr.N, UR5ZQV

----------


## RK4CI

> ,    .  . .


     ,    .          .    ,         .        .         .  ,  .      ,      .                  .        ,    . Ÿ   .       8-10 ,     . 12-15   .        .   5-8 ,       3   .    ,  .      .               .        ,     .     .




> ,         .


       , , .        ,        ,           ...

----------

Aleksandr.N

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## _

> , , .


      ?   50   .  ,  50,  60.

----------


## _

> 


   .   : " .... ,            .      ."
  ,         -     .     -   - 60    .         15 ,    ,  .  .

----------


## UA9SJR

!      5.0      OSA103.       ,    50 .           .   100 000,  - 90 ,  -217,  -4,65... ,        .      -     QER  -          ?

----------


## UA9SJR

, ,  .      ,   OSA103.        , -6 .      - . .

----------


## UA9SJR

, ,            .      (  )     30-40,    168mH     ,         .     ,    ,    6      ,    ,    ,   ,     .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UA9SJR*, 
1.         .
2.    ,   ,         (  ),    .
3.    6482   ,   8 ,  4 ,   70 (  217),  "QER "     "4 ."  ,    2, ,   6  (  22...28,    )  .   1,  5.2?
,    .

----------


## UA9SJR

*UR5ZQV*, ,     QER         ,   ,    .                  ,      .       OSA103.      ,      .        .       (HC49S)    -Ld- 20!       ! OSA103     ,    ,   ,   ,  (Ld)    ,    ,  -     ....    .       ,    -        ?

----------


## vadim_d

> (HC49S)    -Ld- 20!


 ,         ()       (HC49S)    ,   http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...82#post1686782      HC49S ()  4.9152    8 ,   HC49U    8 ,

----------


## UA9SJR

*vadim_d*, , .    4,9      ,          ,   . ,    .... 
    8,867238   ,   5         ,    5      ...

----------


## R9OFG

*UA9SJR*,   .        3.29,     3.28.      ?!

----------

R9OFG

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UA9SJR*,    " "  "  "   .  6 ,  8-    , . . 4.6,    , 5.3 .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*_*, 
1.   ,       ,    ,     ,  /.   ,    ()  ,   .   ,    ,     ,  ,    ,   , .       .
2. ""  ,  G3JIK,   ,     ,  ,   "",   .

----------


## _

> *_*, 
> 1.   .


  ,     ,      ..

----------


## SoundMaster

.          Z1,2 = 50 ,          ,     Z1,2 = 1500 .      -  Z1,2_F      ,     ,        ,       .     - ?  .   
1.  ,      L              ?
2.                 1:5

----------


## vadim_d

> 


,       : https://leleivre.com/rf_lcmatch.html

----------


## vadim_d

(- )  ,    smd      .       (source, Zs=Rs+jXs)   (load, Zl=Rl+jXl),    j -    ,           j-.       50 ,                :Smile:

----------


## SoundMaster

,   ?       240   50      1500 .   ?  ,        ?   .    ?

----------


## UR5ZQV

*SoundMaster*,      RFSim (      DL2KQ). 
   "/ ".      .


   1.1  . 500.
,   ,   .
 ,  ""      "" .
 ,       .
 , ,    ,    ,  ,    ,   .
:  ,   "  "       .

----------


## SoundMaster

-      - ,  .     -.  .

----------


## ra3qdp

> 


, ,  -  +1

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ra3qdp*, -1.    .   .      .      .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*SAM*,  .    ()    ,    ./.  (.  6512).

----------


## vadim_d

> 


      ,   ,

----------


## 53

.

----------


## R9OFG

> .


      ?   ?

----------


## eu1af

> ,


  "",   -  " "      ,  -  " ",    /-/      , , " -".

----------


## NikB

> ?   ?


      .     .

  ,       ,   ,    .

----------

RC3ZQ, UR5ZQV

----------


## RV3EFF

?       .       10-7  . ,          .

----------

RC3ZQ, RV3EFF, UR5ZQV

----------


## eu1af

*RV3EFF*, ,    *Electrodoc (ElectroDroid)*
      -    ,    .
..,   ,       -   "" .
  .
,     ,       /   /.

  SMD ,     -   ,   .

P.S.    ,       .

----------

RV3EFF

----------

eu1af

----------


## RC3ZQ

(  ),        70%  100      ?

----------


## RC3ZQ

*UR5ZQV*, 
70%   . 
       ,       . 
            .       https://kit-e.ru/circuitbrd/praktich...astotnyh-shem/
   , ,  .
.         !    "? "    ?

----------


## RV4LX

> 


-    2,4   8, 86     AversT ,       :Crying or Very sad: .       .
   ,      . 
   . 
   ,   .

----------


## vadim_d

> 50 ,


            ,    50

----------


## vadim_d

> 


                 ,     .             ,  ,        :Smile: .  -          ,           ,     ,    .    5-9       ,

----------


## vadim_d

> 2.5


         ( ),        ,        .    ,         ,   ,             (     ).    ,      ,

----------


## HAM

8.8888   26.66666    .
https://docplayer.com/38632629-Progr...zovatelya.html 
.    .   +- 300
     .  ESR     .
       3.      1,5

----------

vadim_d

----------


## HAM

6   4  .
   ,     .
      .
   6   .





      8.863  6. .
   50

----------


## konstantin us5itp

*HAM*,

----------


## ewgen75

?

----------


## alexis

> .


 https://www.chipdip.ru/product0/8001...uggest_product

----------


## RN3GP

https://www.chipdip.ru/product/8.867...uggest_product

----------


## ua9ovg

? https://aliexpress.ru/item/100500370...00026869113003
   .    .

----------


## vadim_d

> ?


  ?  ,     ,      , ,      .    ,   ,          ,      5-9

----------

ewgen75

----------


## RK4CI

> 6


  6 ,  10, 8+2,    ?



> .


  ?       .        .  -70-80 ,    ,         .    ,       ,      .   ,       ,      .   ,    ,    .      ,    ,      .

----------

Adagumer, alend, Constantin007

----------


## RK4CI

> .


  ?       .     ,        2 .  4    -70-80     .    ,    .  ,     ,    .
     8 . ,      ,     .           .      8            7 .   8,867      7  10 ,        .

----------


## RK4CI

> !


   .  ,       7-11 ,    .               .        ,     .  7-11       100 .        ,   ,  ,        ,      .     ,     .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,   VFO+,     ,    ,    .


      ? ,    ,        -40 ,   ,          ,   ,  ,   .        7 ,    ?         




>

----------


## sergejbelyj

,  8 ?   ?

----------


## sergejbelyj

,        5,5; 8; 8,2; 8,867; 9?     ,     ?   5, 6  6       .   ,     .    - :Smile:

----------


## sergejbelyj

,  .  8   ,   .   ,     .

----------


## Alex 1

> 8      160-80-40     ,


.

*  46 ():*




> ?


 ,       ,    .          ,        .

----------


## sergejbelyj

,  . ,   .    ,       ?     ,    .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,       ?     ,    .


          .    .               - 100-120 .     ,       .          18  ,    9 .    ,        .



> ,   ,


    ,   ,   ,       .       ,     .   6   ,       3 ,    .        .    ,   ,   .        8  9 . 
     ,    .   ,    ,         , ,    ,   ,       .      ,    ,   ,    ,   .          .            ,          .




> ,    .


       ,    , .  ,     .     .  ,  ,     ,        .

----------


## Deev

> .      .  ,        .        .


.        .

----------


## vadim_d

> 


           ,      :Smile:

----------

RA3QVS

----------

RA3QVS

----------


## RA3QVS

"           ,      :Smile: "
 :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## UA6BQQ

,  .     200

----------


## foxcon

,     CW   TS-480 (     )       10.69500  HC-49US     10.69500  HC-49U         ,          300 - 500       ?

  .* 

*

----------

> .


     ?
   !

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## 240

,           ?

----------

UA9LKK

----------


## 240

,     ,     ?
      ,     .

----------


## UR5ZQV

**, 


> !


.        ,     , ""  300     (     500,   ,  ,   ).       . (   _)  ./. .,      ,  "    ",  ,     3  0.3,    .10,  "  ".   .  .
   -480,     ,       ,     "       ()",      ,       :Smile: .

----------

UA9LKK

----------


## foxcon

> ,      .  ,    .        .              .    ,    ,   6-8    10  .        ,           ,       4 .   QER  4+2 .               500 .


   ,     3  4    500 +     ,  2,4   + 
      2,4 ,       300,         2,4    ,     .





> 


     ,    1,8  .

----------


## RC3ZQ

> ,     CW   TS-480 (     )       10.69500  HC-49US     10.69500  HC-49U         ,          300 - 500       ?
> 
>   .* 
> 
> *


      ,           max293

----------


## RK4CI

> .


.        ?    ?     ?     ,  ,      .         2  ,         4 .    ,      ,      .     , ,        .            ?           ,       .   6        ,           .   ,      .     .

----------


## RC3ZQ

*foxcon*, 
 ,    .       .

----------


## foxcon

> ,      .     .


     2,4 ,        ,       ,   .
    ,  SSB    ,  CW    - ,    ,      ,           2,4  ,    .
     ,         ,        ,      ,             , ,       ,  ,  ,        ,     ?

      ,     .

----------


## foxcon

> *foxcon*, __   ,   TS-790.


, ,       700,  ,     .

----------

eu1af, UA9LKK

----------


## eu1af

*RK4CI*,   .
  - __  10    10  ( ),     -     , , 50 .
   ... ,   ...  ,     50-60 ..    .

----------


## 240

> .        .     2    CW ,    ~ 10  . ,   , ..     .    ,  .


 .
    (   ),     2 .
          .
    10    .
        .
    ,             10 . 
              .

----------


## UK8AFV

!        8865 ,          :Smile: .  40 .  6+2 .   QER   +8/-11 ,  8 . (+19/-27 )   .    .      ( ?...) ,  QER  ,   ,      RFSim.   : 
     : 
, ,   -  ,     ,  /  ,    /  ,  ,   /  .     /   ,        :
          ,          ,     - *       6-?*
     ,  ,       -  QER          .     !:

----------


## veso74

:     (  / . ,   -3   -),   "Dishal" ,      (  GND)      NWT, NanoVNA  .).   :   ,      -   ,      (   ,  ,      ).    (  ),  10-30    . : C0G/NP0.

----------

UA9LKK, UK8AFV

----------

UK8AFV

----------


## veso74

*RK4CI*,   ,      ?       ,  .  .      .     .     . 150 Hz   .    (8,86 MHz) .     .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UK8AFV*, 
 21      ,   "" ,  0.5           .
11    "",    .
  ""   , ..     ,     (     . /),   " "  .

----------


## RK4CI

> , ,      ?     6+2?


 ,        .        .        .



> SSB  -       .


      .         .   ,  2-3    .           .         6-8 .  , .       ,        .

----------

UK8AFV

----------


## Frankenstein

> .        .


 SSB ?
 ,        ?
  ,   SDR!
  ,      SDR,      ? :Razz: 
 CW,   -  ,   SSB,    1,0-1.5 ,    . 
 ,      ,    -        " ".
 ""   -  .    ,   ""  .     ,   -        ,    -     2 .
    -    ( ..  )     ,     !

----------


## Frankenstein

> ,      .


,   ,  ,  -   SSB!
700    -10 ,   ? :Shocked: 
     ?    ?

  - .

----------


## RV3EFF

QER ? -        QER .   -     . 
 , .        50 .    Dishal.      . 



    ,    . ,            5 !!

----------


## R9OFG

*RV3EFF*,      ,  qer           .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,    .


  ,       ,      .           .       .     6  ,        .        .            .    ,      6-10 .  ,      .

----------

RN3KK

----------


## UK8AFV

!
To *RK4CI
*,      ,  ,       , ,        (  ...)  ,      ,         .         ?  ,        .      .

----------

veso74

----------


## UK8AFV

. ,   ! 



> .


        -         ?   ,       ,         ,        .       R/ +        -   .  ,   .   -        ,     ?          . ?
, !

----------

UT1LW

----------


## UK8AFV

> ,  ,    .


     ? 



> ,         .


    - ?
     ,      :Wink: .     - ,          .   -       .     ...

----------

UK8AFV

----------


## RADIO-2015

,   100     9.    8      qer    47.         
            ,       .  

*  8 ():*

----------


## vadim_d

> 47


  2.5  ,  ,     .           ,         ,    " "  :Smile: .         ,     ,       .    ,    50 ,           50-  ( LC     https://leleivre.com/rf_lcmatch.html ) ,

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...  100     9...


         9,         -    .  4      20    9 ,   HC49S.     20     HC49S  9,     ֻ. ,  .       , . Cp=2, Ld=37,3 mH,  .
    Cp=2.75, Ld=33,2
        QER  Ladder.
  .    .
    .

----------


## UN7GCE

,  0,1.       Ld,    .  Ld=42,4 mH.  R=690 Om.

----------

eu7ea, UA9LKK

----------


## eu7ea

> ""


  ?      ?

----------


## vadim_d

> ?


,   ,      ,

----------

eu7ea

----------


## ra3qdp

> 6


    .

----------

UN7GCE

----------


## RK4CI

> ?


.      

         12-15     .   2-3     ""     -30-40 .      .      .   4 ,    ,     -60 ,          .

----------

eu7ea

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


    ( ) -    (     ).      (  QER)        .    -     .         ,  Dishal  QER    ,   4 -    ,      2-

----------


## vadim_d

> ""


   ,     ,      4  2,     -      . -    QER -  ,   -   QER       ,    ,

----------


## ra3qdp

QER  :

"Further Thoughts on Crystal Ladder Filter Design"
Dave Gordon-Smith, G3UUR
The QRP Quarterly, Spring 2010

    (,  ).
,     ARRL Handbook 2010:

----------


## RADIO-2015

,       10. 

 4

----------


## vadim_d

> ""


    ,     ,     ,         (        :Smile:  )

----------


## vadim_d

> 


,   99.99% ,      ,          ,      ,   QER,     .     ,      6   ,  2.5     1  (      ).            - 2.547 .    QER -    - ,    ,     ().      ,    -      ,    ,     4   .     -    QER.   ,  (  LTspice)

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...  99.99% ,      ...


   ,     ,      ,   .        .     ,       .    ,   .     .    .    , -   ,    QER    ,    .




> ...   ...


 ,  .      .

----------



----------


## vadim_d

> QER


    ?      "Filter order",    ?  :Smile:                  ,      ,   -    :Smile:

----------


## RADIO-2015

?

----------


## RK4CI

> 


 .         .      . ,       .           6666.   ,   ,     .

----------


## ra3qdp

(  UN7GCE) -       :

----------

UN7GCE

----------


## ra3qdp

> 


         ARRL Handbook 2010 11-33  :

Order q      k12    k23    Shape Ripple
6     1.0808 0.7560 0.5346 2.31  0.09
8     1.2532 0.7394 0.5228 1.66  0.31
-----------------------------------------
C=f0*Cm/(BW*k23)
R=*BW*Lm/q
Cm=C0-0.95/175
-----------------------------------------
k23(6)/k23(8)=0.5346/0.5228=1.0226
q(6)/q(8)=1.0808/1.2532=0.8624
====================  ====================  =
Ck(6)=45.3 Z(6)=337.9
Ck(8)=46.7 Z(8)=290.8

Ck(8)/Ck(6)=46.7/45.3=1.0309
Z(8)/Z(6)=290.8/337.9=0.8606

-  ...         Handbook    - . 
    ?

----------


## vadim_d

> Handbook    -


,     -         ,    -   ,          (Rm=0)

*  8 ():*




> 


    ,   6,  .    :
Lm=10 mH, Cp=6.3 pF, Cm=32.18808 fF,       32.19 fF,
   Fs=8.870735 MHz
Dishal: 8870.735 kHz B3bb=2.5 kHz, n=4 - Ck=185.5 pF, Z=94.5 Ohm


4 order QER: 8.870852 - 8.873354 -> 0.002502
2 order QER: 8.870008 - 8.873928 -> 0.003920



 4- ,    2



  ,   4  :Smile:  (     2 ),   3.92

----------

_

----------


## RK4CI

> QER'a - 8  (,   10  ),    .


  , ,  ,     QER ,   +2. 6+2, 8+2 .        .   ,      -3 ,    -5-6 .  -3   .    .   .          .

----------


## UN7GCE

> , ,  ,     QER ,   +2. 6+2, 8+2 .


 !      .  8  (   ),   8 .     .

----------


## vadim_d

> +2


,      




> ,


   -     ,     6    2.5    50

----------


## RK4CI

> -   .


 .        .     3-5 ,    1,5-2     ,     ,   5-10 .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,


      .         .     .    . 8+2 .    RFSimm.       .

     .  ,  ,  ,   .      100 .  ,    3,04     6 ,       -3 .   ,  -3  ,  -6  .     .    2 ,   -6 ,   3 ,    .

----------


## RK4CI

> (  1 ):


  .         ?         103 ,  100 .    ,    .       .  ,   ?

----------


## ra3qdp

> ?

----------


## ra3qdp

> 


-    -   ...          Dishal?
    -       , ,       ,  -    (  )    .
     QER  Cohn (   )               -   - ,      ,     ,               (    -  ).
        .
               ,        .

----------


## ra3qdp

> 


, ,      QER.

----------


## ra3qdp

> 


, ,      QER.




> ,      ,


    ,  .




> 





> 


  ? ,     -   ...

        ,        .

----------


## ra3qdp



----------


## RK4CI

> Dishal?


       .   RFSimm,    .    .        ,         .    ,     -3 ,    -6 .    10 .
  -3 . 8862,44 - 8865,32
                 -6 . 8862,36 - 8865,42
               -60 . 8860,88 - 8866,50
         .         .      ,    ,        .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,     -3 ,    -6


,     :  2,         ( 1),

----------


## RK4CI

> :  2,         ( 1),


    ,   .    QER    .     RFSimm,       .    .         ,   .     .      .      ,       ...

    ,  ,    . ,   .  .           .   , ,           .         .      . ,  ,  .    .

----------

-            .                .

----------



----------


## vadim_d

> 


,         , ,       




> 


,   QER - 4-,    -      ,   ,    ,    3    4-  .  3    k12=k23 -  ,   Cohn

----------


## vadim_d

> 2+2


 ,     ,        ,     -   .        ,     Lm     ,       ,

----------

